# Der "GT STS LOBO DH" Thread...



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2007)

*[email protected],

dieser Thread dient dazu alles rund um das STS Lobo (auch Alu-Lobo) zu besprechen, Ideen und Gedanken auszutauschen und sich gegenseitig evtl. beim Aufbau zu helfen.

Wäre vllt. auch super, wenn sich jeder Lobo-Besitzer kurz mit einem gesonderten Beitrag eintragen würde, dann wissen wir irgendwann vllt. mal, wie viele Lobo-Besitzer es hier überhaupt noch gibt.*


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2007)

Ok, ich mach dann mal den Anfang:

*Lobo-User #1*





Diese Komponenten werden sicher verbaut:

*
Rahmen: GT STS Lobo DH '98 Grösse "S"
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet 1 1/8 (rot)
Naben: Tune King MK vorne (rot) / Tune Kong Superscharf hinten (rot)
Felgen: Mavic D321 Disc bzw. D729 Disc
Sattelstütze: Syncros Alu (schwarz)*

Bei den restlichen Teilen bin ich mir noch ziemlich unschlüssig, da ich mit dem Aufbau leider erst nächstes Jahr anfangen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

Gute Idee.
also ich habe ein STS Lobo Rahmen in L in top Zustand, dazu noch die original Kettenführung und die HR Hope Bremse.
Ich habe mir ein Alu Lobo besorgt und werde die restlichen Komponenten davon übernehmen.
Montage allerdings erst im Sommer, wenn Umzug und neuer Job gelaufen sind...
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2007)

Ich war lange Zeit nicht mehr im Bike-Bereich tätig, daher mal die Frage: Wie löse ich das Problem mit der fehlenden Scheibenbremsaufnahme am Hinterbau?

Hat vllt. jmd. noch die original Drehmomentabstützung für den Lobo Rahmen?


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

uiii, das wird glaube ich schwierig. Die Lobos sind eh selten und wenn dann nur komplett zu haben. Fehlt dir nur die Stütze oder auch die Befestigung an der Strebe?


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2007)

@janikulus:

Mir fehlt leider die komplette Einheit. Also sowohl die Stütze, als auch die Befestigung. 

Die original AC-Kettenführung hab ich übrigens auch noch. Allerdings bin ich auch da am überlegen, ob ich nicht irgendwie doch einen Umwerfer fahren kann.  

Hast Du Dir schonmal Gedanken drüber gemacht welche Komponenten Du an Deinem Lobo verbauen wolltest? Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich DC oder SC Gabel fahren soll.


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> @janikulus:
> 
> Mir fehlt leider die komplette Einheit. Also sowohl die Stütze, als auch die Befestigung.
> 
> ...



Für Bremsbefestigung gibt es eigentlich nur langes Suchen/Warten, leider. Oder evtl. ein Nachbau, oder vielleicht passt da ein Adapter? Z.B. von A2Z?

Für ein Umwerfer am STS Lobo braucht es eine Aufnahme, da müsste man halt was basteln, viel Platz hat es da ja nicht gerade.

Ich werde versuchen den Rahmen mit "alten" Komponenten aufzubauen, also eine gute alte rote Boxxer mit 170mm FW, ich denke da sind bei dem Rahmen 200mm und mehr übertrieben.


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2007)

Bei der Gabel bin ich am überlegen ob ich eine Marzocchi 66 RC Gabel verbauen soll oder doch lieber in die vollen gehe und Doppelbrücken USD Gabel verbaue.

Weißt Du zufälligerweise woher ich eine "weichere" Dämpferfeder für das RS Coupe Deluxe bekomme? Ich glaub derzeit ist bei mir eine 500er Feder verbaut. Ich suche eine 450er.


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

für die Feder gilt im Prinzip auch: ein wenig ebay, ein wenig Glück, viel suchen, warten... ich werde aber mal bei mir schauen was ich so an Federn rumfliegen habe. Ich kann allerdings nichts garantieren und das kann 2 Wochen gehen, da alles in Kartons verpackt ist.


----------



## redsandow (16. Mai 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> @janikulus:
> 
> Mir fehlt leider die komplette Einheit. Also sowohl die Stütze, als auch die Befestigung.
> 
> ...



wenn dir alles fehlt warum nicht cantis oder die roten tomec magura?wenn du für die ac führung keine verwendung hast-bin interessiert
bei der gabel ist geschmacksache bin nicht der fan von dc wegen dem eingeschränkten lenkeinschlag.trotzdem habe ich eine boxxer eingebaut weil da einfach eine dc hingehört

sts lobo m,00 boxxer (electric rot),hope big un hi-vo(rot),mavic 321 disc cd,dt revol(sw),raz faz dh (rot/sw vorbau),azonic (champagner farben,lenker),king(sw),schaltwerk/drehgriff precision(rot/alu poliert),un-72,mcm(sw),crupi,hr hope sport(sw),vr gustav m(electric rot),kore stütze(sw),flite,reifen?


----------



## Tiensy (17. Mai 2007)

@redsandow: Also Cantis kommen auf gar keinen Fall an das Lobo. Das passt dann meiner Meinung nach irgendwie nicht. Jopo aus diesem Forum hat an seinem Lobo einen wunderschön selbstgefertigten Disc-Adapter an seinem Lobo. Ansonsten werd ich mich dann wohl mal umschauen müssen, welche Alternativen ich sonst noch so habe. Der Adapter soll auf jeden Fall stabil und haltbar sein. 

Könntest Du vllt. ein Bild Deines Lobo's hier reinstellen? Würde gerne mal sehen wie das mit den Laufrädern bei Dir ausschaut. 

@janikulus: Kein Problem. Lass Dir ruhig Zeit mit dem auspacken und suchen. Das ist nicht wirklich dringlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenn Ihr disc-adapter für Eure rahmen braucht, kann ich die von betd empfehlen. Da bekommt Ihr auch noch hinterbauten und lager. Ihr solltet Euch aber absprechen, um beim Versand zu sparen.

www.betd.co.uk

Viel Erfolg
Frederic


----------



## Tiensy (18. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte bereits mit einigen Besitzern gesprochen und auch einige Bilder von Hinterbauten gesehen, bei denen zur Montage dieser Bremsadapter á la GT der Hinterbau nach einiger Zeit leider ziemlich demoliert aussah, da das auf die Dauer nicht gehalten hat. Aber dennoch danke für den Tip.

@Frederic:

Ich hab auf der www.betd.co.uk Seite leider nichts von Hinterbauten gefunden. Könntest Du mir bitte sagen wo ich die finde. Bräuchte dringend einen.


----------



## GT-Man (18. Mai 2007)

Super-Thread!   Hier mal meine Lobos:
Lobo DH




Und dank Janikulus hat auch das Carbon-Rahmendreieck des Lobo STS seinen Hinterbau gefunden. Allerdings noch im Aufbau:




Das ursprüngliche Rahmendreieck von Janikulus in "S" hat ja bei Tiensy seine neue Heimat gefunden.


----------



## Tiensy (18. Mai 2007)

@janikulus:

Vor lauter Aufregung... GT-Man und ich danken Dir für den Rahmen und den Hinterbau. Hast gleich 2 weitere Lobo-Besitzer glücklich gemacht. Besten Dank also auch nochmals von mir.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2007)

@Tiensy:

schön, dass Ihr doch noch gefunden habt, was ich auf der betd-seite vermisse. Die Hinterbauten sind tatsächlich raus  sind nur noch Adapter und Lager zu finden... sorry


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Das Lobo hab ich leider nicht mehr,aber einen Satz Lager fürs STS müsst ich noch im Keller liegen haben (von Betd),und evtl noch nen gebrauchten Rockshox Dämpfer incl Feder!

>Wenn jemand was gebrauchen könnte > P.M  


Grüsse Rafa (ex Lobo fahrer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (19. Mai 2007)

@tiensy sorry wir noch ne ganze weile dauern mit bildern.hab das ganze nur in teilen rumliegen(auch die laufräder)


----------



## micha23 (19. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!
das Problem mit dem fehlenden Umwerfer müsste man doch ganz einfach mit einem Shimano E-Type Umwerfer regeln können. Der wird am Tretlager befestigt.
Oder habe ich da irgendwas übersehen ???

mfg micha23


----------



## Tiensy (19. Mai 2007)

Ja, passen tut das zwar mit dem E-Type Umwerfer, aber das mit der Zugverlegung ist so eine Sache... Mir ist noch nicht eingefallen wie man das lösen könnte.

Fährt den jemand seinen Lobo mit Umwerfer?


----------



## redsandow (20. Mai 2007)

lobo mit umwerfer ist mal eine herrausforderung.die idee:am tretlager ein loch bohren,ein gewinde schneiden(m4 ?),einen zuggegenhalter anschrauben und vom lenker bis zgh mit schalthülle.von dort freier zug bis e-typ.die frageasst der schaltkäfig mit dem hinterbau,bzw.inneres kettenblatt.dann ist da ja noch die rohloff!


----------



## Tiensy (20. Mai 2007)

Hab im Forum mal bisschen rumgesucht und bin auf folgende Threads gestoßen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2114791#post2114791 und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1737920#post1737920 

Ich werd Cry.Out mal anschreiben bzw. Zaskar-Freak und fragen wie die das mit den Umwerfern gelöst haben. Entweder hab ich das irgendwo gelesen, aber Bedingung beim Lobo, damit der Umwerfer passt ist eine Kettenstrebe vom 98er Modell. Sobald ich mehr weiß, geb ich Bescheid. Aber vllt. können Cry.Out und Zaskar-Freak ja mal hier was dazu schreiben?


----------



## Tiensy (29. Mai 2007)

Hat jmd. die Möglichkeit auszuprobieren ob ein 24" Laufrad mit 3.0 Bereifung in den Hinterbau des Lobo's passt?


----------



## Stargazer2893 (28. Juni 2007)

Hi Jungens, 

wollte mal fragen ob jemand nen STS Lobo DH(Rahmen oder Komplett) verkauft?
Wäre echt nett, da der Rahmen ein absoluter Kindheitstraum ist.
Würde Ihn auch nur an die Wand hängen!


----------



## GT-Man (28. Juni 2007)

Stargazer2893 schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen ob jemand nen STS Lobo DH(Rahmen oder Komplett) verkauft?



Wer sowas macht, gehört generell gevierteilt und stumpf in den Boden gehauen.


----------



## Janikulus (3. Juli 2007)

freut mich das der Rahmen sogar noch zwei glücklich gemacht hat!

@tiensy: willst du wirklich ein 24" in das Lobo verbauen? Ich schau mal, bei mir (sts lobo) passt der 2,35 fat albert noch, aber in 26". 3.0 in 26" wird wohl kritisch.

ich habe eine kleine Sorge an der HR Bremse, momentan ist eine Rock Shox verbaut, ja die geile mit Seilzug... und 3-Loch Befestigung an der White Industries Nabe. Wurde einmal gebaut, wahrscheinlich nur für das Lobo. Gibt es da eigentlich Ersatzscheiben und Bremsbelege?

Wollte jetzt eigentlich eine Hope einbauen, nur steht die leider mitten in den Speichen! Was kann ich denn da für eine Nabe nehmen damit die Hope Bremse noch Platz hat, hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Ansonsten ist das Bike wirklich geil, ich muss die AC Kettenführung noch anbauen, dann kommt die erste Testfahrt! Freu mich! Bilder gibt es dann auch in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Juli 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> freut mich das der Rahmen sogar noch zwei [glücklich gemacht hat!
> 
> @tiensy: willst du wirklich ein 24" in das Lobo verbauen? Ich schau mal, bei mir (sts lobo) passt der 2,35 fat albert noch, aber in 26". 3.0 in 26" wird wohl kritisch.
> 
> ...



Beste grüsse Rafael

Ps:Achja,ich suche auch Lobo's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (3. Juli 2007)

ja danke, das sind mal infos! werde ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen. Das die 6 Loch auf 3 Loch passen ist ja wunderbar, dachte nicht, dass der Durchmesser passt. Eine art Caliper habe ich auch dran, ist nicht ganz passen für die C2, kann man aber problemlos drehen/fräsen.
ach ja, ich hätte da noch ein Alu Lobo Rahmen in S in schwarz...
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Tiensy (5. Juli 2007)

Hi janikulus,

von den 24" Rädern bin ich wieder weggekommen, da die engste Stelle des Hinterbaus leider genau auf die dickste Stelle des Laufrads treffen würde.

Bei mir werden es jetzt ganz normale 26" Laufräder mit breiter D321 bzw. EX729 Felge und als Bereifung Tioga Factory DH in 2.35 vorne und hinten.

Bei den Bremsen bin ich selbst gerade etwas am rumexperimentieren, wie ich eine Mono 6ti an den Hinterbau bekomme. Bald dürfte auch von mir wieder ein paar Bilder folgen.


----------



## Janikulus (28. Juli 2007)

so hier mal ein update von meinem Lobo. Noch nicht ganz fertig, fehlen noch VR Reifen, Kettenführung, Kette, Griffe und ein gescheiter Sattel:









Gruss,

Paul


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Juli 2007)

SEHR Geil, schön dass die alten sachen auch noch anklang finden.

alte hope naben mit ner 99er dh04 würd noch super passen


----------



## GT-Man (28. Juli 2007)

Superfantastisch! Jetzt habe ich mal ein Vorbild, wie meins mal werden könnte.


----------



## redsandow (3. August 2007)

seehr feine sache die du da hast.danke für die bilder.


----------



## Kint (3. August 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hab im Forum mal bisschen rumgesucht und bin auf folgende Threads gestoßen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2114791#post2114791



so bin mal wieder online und gebe mal meinen senf dazu ab. der gezeigte rahmen bzw etype umwerfer ist mittlerweile meiner ...

GENERELL:
um ein LOBO mit Umwerfer (rohloff is ne andere geschicht) zu fahren brauchts folgendes:

1. Die aus rundrohren geschweisste Kettenstrebe ( unterer Teil des Hinterbaus) aus dem STS. im gegensatz zur Kastenstrebe des alu Lobos hat die den nötigen setback um einen Umwerfer überhaupt platzmäßig anzubringen...siehe eben hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98243&d=1125179836

2. Zuganschläge - weil ohne zug keine betätigung des Umwerfers. Beim gezeigten Rahmen wurde eine Führung am steuerohrgusset des Unterrohrs angeschweisst, deswegen wars möglich es so aufzubauen. 

die alten E-type umwerfer wurden meist im DownPull verfahren angesteuert, was bedeutet, man braucht zum einen die umlenkung unter dem BB ( am obigen bild ganz zart im hintergrund zu erkennen - hinter der carbon platte, direkt über dem unteren freien loch...) zum anderen einen Anschlag der genügend freigang gewährleistet. wie gesagt anschweissen ans gusset geht,andere Lösungen die ich mir vorstellen könte wäre: eine modifikation der Steuerrohrschützer dies zb Bei rose gibt, wo die bowdenzughüllen durch eine platte die unter die untere steuersatzlagerschale geklemmt wird geführt werden...Bei den neueren E-type umwerfern die DUAL PULL aufweisen (zb der XT Serie: FD-M760-E6)  *könnte* folgendes gehen: eine  Schelle mit zuganschlag die am sattelrohr befestigt wird, und zwar so dass der Zug genügend freigang am Dämpfer und Wippe hat ( wobei ich das jetzt aus dem kopf rekapituliere, keine ahnung ob das wirklich geht)


----------



## SpeedyR (8. August 2007)

Umwerfer bzw Rohloff sind schon eine Feine Sache.Aber was hat das Zeug an einem reinrassigen Downhill Racebike verloren? 

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## SpeedyR (8. August 2007)

Guten Abend

Hallo Jörg   Es hat geklappt!!!

Mein Traum wurde wahr.Jetzt wird aus einer Vision Realität

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190136780135&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=009

Als Aufbau ist geplant:

*Rahmen:* Gt Lobo STS "M"
*Dämpfer:* Rock Shox Pro Deluxe Ti Feder
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Boxxer WC / Dorado (auf 150-160mm reduziert)
*Headset:* Chris King Goldeloxiert
*Vorbau:* Thomson 50mm
*Naben:* Hadley goldeloxiert /Ti Freilauf
*Felgen:* EX 721/ Michelin DH16/DH24
*Lenker:* LP Composites Carbon
*Sattelstütze:* LP Composites Carbon
*Sattel:* Flite Carbon
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano RR600 poliert mit Carbon Käfig eigenbau
*Kassette:* Sram 12-23 ,*5* Ritzel,Kunststoffspacer
*Schalthebel:* Sram 8 Fach Rapidfire,Ganganzige ebgeflext
*Kurbeln:* Shimano XTR FCM 952 poliert mit 5 Arm Spider eigenbau (CNC gefräst)
*Kettenblatt:* TA Specialites 36zahn
*Pedale: *Shimano DX poliert
*Kettenführung:*Carbon eigenbau (CNC gefräst)
*Bashguard:* Carbon eigenbau (CNC gefräst)
*Bremsmomentabstützung:*Carbon eigenbau (CNC gefräst)
*Bremsen:* Shimano XT 4 Kolben DH VR 200/HR 180mm/Stahlflex ,Bremshebel Poliert

Ps: Das Lobo wird zuvor komplett zerlegt,neu geschliffen und poliert

Wenns fertig is,glänzt er so wie an meinem Ex Lobo:







Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (8. August 2007)

KEN II schrieb:


> *technisch war es ne dreckschwere* Gleitlagerkarre mit mäßiger Performance



Falsch.Was wiegt ein Lobo ?Vergleich mal den Rahmen mit derzeitigen Rahmen bzw Fahrwerken jenseits der 9inch am Heck.Bedenke dann nochma die Differenz von knapp 9 Jahren.



KEN II schrieb:


> technisch war es ne dreckschwere *Gleitlagerkarre mit mäßiger Performance*



Falsch.Speziell das Fahrwerk hat ein Ansprechverhalten dass sich teils von den Taiwan 0815 Bombern nicht zu verstecken braucht,und das mit heutigen Enduro Federweg von nur 6 inch.(Ich fuhr danach ein Santacruz V10,ein Giant DH Team ,Dhi,und jetz It1)

Was die Performance angeht.-ich bin ein Lobo 1000 (ALU) 2 Jahre lang in Bischofsmais gedroschen.Du würdest dich wundern vieviel die "mäßige" Performance des Hinterbaus den Leuten das Fürchten gelernt hatte,und das bei einer Strecke die das Material und den Mensch weitaus mehr fordert als die zu damaligen Zeiten!!!



KEN II schrieb:


> *Der Pullshock* ne Katastrophe



*Der Pullshock* Dämpfer war nix.ok.Gut nichts tolles.Zugstufe,Vorspannung fertig.
Über die Haltbarkeit kann man sich streiten (Kolbenstangen def usw).Ich hatte 2 Jahre lang 0 Probleme.Ersatzdämpfer gibts für 50 Euro in den USA



KEN II schrieb:


> * der Wartungsaufwand auf GT Fahrzeug Niveau.
> *


*

Falsch.Die sogenannte Gleitlagerkarre ist ein reinrassiges DH Racebike.Es wurde nur für einen Zweck gebaut:Für die schnelle Linie bergab von A nach B.Ich denke da an "ET" Vouilloz oder Steve Peat .Wer das Bike mit sorgfalt wartet und Pflegt,der wird auch eine grosse Freude daran haben.
(Ich bin im Maschinenbau,ich weiss was Wartung heisst)
Die Gleitlager werden nach wie vor heutzutage in einigen GRosskalibern ala Turner DHR verbaut,und verrichten doch bei sachgemässer Pfelge Ihren Dienst hervorragend  



KEN II schrieb:



			Fazit : schicke Karre für versnobte Individualisten zum Eisdielenposen - mehr wird nur Schietkram.

GT Zaskar LE `91 Fahrer
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Falsch.Zum Eisdielenposen ist ein GT Lobo viel zu schade,und sowas erniedrigendes hat es auch nicht verdient  

Heutzutage ist ein Gt Lobo eine absolute Rarität.Ein wahres Kunstwerk und eine technische Meisterleistung seinerzeit.Egal wie gut oder schlecht das Lobo ist/bzw war.Das Bike spiegelt in mir meine Leidenschaft und Liebe zu GT!!!

Hier im Gt Forum steht jeder zu 100% hinter GT.Ich kenne Leute die haben in Ihrem Keller über 15 GT's aller Baureihen und Jahrgänge wovor ich grossen Respekt hab.Und glaub mir,-die haben noch nie eine Eisdiele gesehen!!

Ich frage mich -wie kann eigentlich jemand sowas schreiben der selber einen 91er Zassi fährt??

GRüsse Rafael

Ps:In 3 std muss ich aufstehen.Die Arbeit ruft.Doch der Eintrag ist es mich wert!*


----------



## jopo (8. August 2007)

Zuerst mal mein Dank an den Moderator   Erst wollte ich ja auch auf den Müll antworten, aber die folgende Streiterei hätte diesen Thread total verseucht.

@speedy, Gratulation! Ist jetzt das zweite Lobo, auf das ich Dich aufmerksam gemacht habe, beim Dritten kostet es ne Runde 
 

Aber Du solltest das Lobo erst mal auf festem Boden haben, bevor Du Teilelisten postest, auch wenn die Vorfreude noch so gross ist.
jopo


----------



## Janikulus (8. August 2007)

Hey Rafa, gratuliere zum STS Lobo, möge es schnell und heil in D ankommen!

da habe ich wohl ein geiles Statement von KenII verpasst, schade  . Ist für mich eh nur Neid der zum ausdruck kommt!

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Master | Torben (8. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Super-Thread!   Hier mal meine Lobos:
> Lobo DH



Yamyam! Fast original! Sogar mit Boxxer 151... geiles Teil!


----------



## jopo (8. August 2007)

Ja, hatte ich schon ganz vergessen, das war ja Rafael Speedys Ex-Alu-Lobo. In das weisse passt die normal-rote 151er Boxxer richtig gut.  
Dafür kriegt Rafael jetzt ein STS, der Kreis wird wieder grösser. Und Julian Stargazer hat jetzt auch ein STS und zeigt das hier irgendwann. Nur meins bleibt noch geheim  Bis die Tage.
jopo


----------



## GT-Man (8. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Zuerst mal mein Dank an den Moderator   Erst wollte ich ja auch auf den Müll antworten, aber die folgende Streiterei hätte diesen Thread total verseucht.



Da habe ich wohl was verpasst. Aber warum wird man wegen

"    Hast wohl einen schlechten Tag gehabt.  " 

gelöscht. War ja wohl keine schlimme beleidigende (zwar auch keine konstruktive) Aussage, tststs.  Aber anscheinend hat der andere wohl zu doll gepöbelt. 
@Jopo: Ich habe Dir doch gesagt, dass Du auch mal Deine Teilesammlung posten sollst - umso gespannter warten wir natürlich auf das vollendete Werk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (8. August 2007)

Ich habe beantragt, dass der Beitrag gelöscht wird. Willst Du, dass das hier auch so ein Streit-Thread wird? Kannst ja mal suchen gehen, was der Typ sonst noch so ablässt, ich habe mir ein paar Beiträge angeschaut, nichts als boshafter Spam.
jopo

Da war meine Antwort schon in Arbeit, bevor Deine Änderung drin war.  

Was die meisten wohl schon wissen, meinem Lobo fehlt die Gabel (vor 10 Monaten bestellt!) und so lange die nicht drin ist, gibt's keine Bilder!


----------



## SpeedyR (8. August 2007)

Tja,da kann noch viel passieren.Spreche leider aus Erfahrung.UPS macht das schon  

GRüsse Rafael


----------



## Stargazer2893 (8. August 2007)

Bike und Aufkleber hab ich dank Jopo und Tiensy schonmal , jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Bestellung von chainreactioncycles.
Dauert also sicher nich mehr allzu lang und sollte echt hübsch werden  

Teileliste gibts von mir keine, sieht man dann ja eh auf den Fotos!  

btw. kann mir bitte jemand die originale AC-Kettenführung erklären, bin der Meinung die Feder drückt in die falsche richtung, aber anders geht se nicht fest zu machen!?

@SpeedyR
Schön dass Du jetzt auch eines gefunden hast, hoffentlich geht beim Versand alles gut!


----------



## GT-Man (8. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Was die meisten wohl schon wissen, meinem Lobo fehlt die Gabel (vor 10 Monaten bestellt!) und so lange die nicht drin ist, *gibt's keine Bilder!*



  Wir werden (müssen) warten.


----------



## jopo (8. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Wir werden (müssen) warten.


 
Wie das Leben so ist, vor ein paar Minuten habe ich Nachricht erhalten, dass meine Gabel am Montag zum Versand geht. Dann gebe ich mir (und gebt ihr mir) noch mal zwei Wochen (richtig fertig wird ein Radl bei mir sowieso nie, gibt immer was zu verbessern!).

Jetzt muss ich schauen, dass ich bis Dienstag die SonderSonderKeFü fertig habe und Sonder-Kabeltrenner für die Rohloff muss ich auch noch bauen (da sind die 3mm-Madenschrauben heute gekommen) und Steuersatz einpressen. 

Dann ab Mittwoch Gabel einbauen, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremse vorn montieren und schauen wie die Bremse zur Nabe (Scheibe) passt. Die NabenSpacer dann von 110mm auf 100mm Einbaubreite abdrehen lassen. Danach Goodridge-Bremsleitungen legen, entlüften. Schaltgriff montieren und Gore- (oder Rohloff-) Züge durch den Rahmen legen, Griffgummis drauf und ............ schon fertig? 
Ob's auch fährt mit meiner selbstkonstruierten oberen KeFü wird sich zeigen.
jopo


----------



## Master | Torben (10. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> In das weisse passt die normal-rote 151er Boxxer



So hab ich das Bike im damaligen Workshop gesehen - die 151 war in dem weißen also scheinbar Originalausstattung  echt nice


----------



## GT-Man (11. August 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> So hab ich das Bike im damaligen Workshop gesehen - die 151 war in dem weißen also scheinbar Originalausstattung  echt nice



Nur musste ich sie mir via Ebay erstmal besorgen. Hat auch ziemlich gedauert, die Gabel zu finden. Hier dazu ein Bild aus dem 2000er GT-Katalog, wobei dort der montierte "Staubfänger" furchtbar aussieht:


----------



## SpeedyR (11. August 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Yamyam! Fast original! Sogar mit Boxxer 151... geiles Teil!










Wunderschönes Lobo .Kommt mir bekannt vor  


EDIT:Mein Sts Lobo ist so eben bei FedEx abgegeben worden  


Grüsse Rafa


----------



## jopo (16. August 2007)

German Answer flame, Single Crown, Upside Down, 160mm FW, absenkbar auf 80mm, endlich bei mir, bald im Lobo!







Falls mich jemand sucht, bin ab jetzt im Keller!
jopo


----------



## -lupo- (16. August 2007)

Uuuuui, das könnte verdammt gut aussehen! Freut mich dass du "deine" USD-Gabel endlich gefunden hast! Seit wann ist die eigentlich im Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (16. August 2007)

Ist seit diesem Jahr im Programm. Ein Fahrbericht interessiert mich sehr!!!
Besonders gerne würde ich ja auch das Gewicht wissen, soll ja bei der Carbon-Version so bei ca. 1700g liegen, was wegen der 160mm unglaublich wäre.


----------



## Tiensy (17. August 2007)

[email protected],

war lange nicht mehr online, freut mich allerdings zu sehen, dass sich bei einigen von euch etwas beim Lobo getan hat.

Mit Bildern kann ich leider noch nicht dienen, allerdings hab ich die letzte Zeit damit verbracht mir die einzelnen Komponenten mal zusammenzusuchen.

Derzeit sieht es demnach folgendermaßen aus:

*Rahmen:* GT STS Lobo DH "S"
*Dämpfer:* Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe (500er Feder / rot)
*Headset:* Chris King Rot 
*Naben:* Chris King Rot 36 Loch (20mm Steckachse / Fun Bolts)
*Felgen:* Mavic EX 721 / D 321
*Reifen:* Tioga Factory DH F / R
*Sattel:* Flite Titanium
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XTR-M953
*Kurbeln:* Syncros Revolution Reynolds Stahl
*Bremsen:* Hope Mono 6ti VR und HR (Adapter befindet sich in der Umsetzung  )

Jopo dürfte wohl gerade im Keller sein und sein "Kunst"-Werk vollenden. Warte auch schon gespannt auf Bilder.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## jopo (17. August 2007)

Komme gerade aus dem Bastelkeller, der schlimmste Basteltag meines bisherigen Lebens! . 
Alles fing ganz harmlos an. Die Steuersatzschalen habe ich einwandfrei eingepresst und dann die Gabel eingebaut. Allerdings hat dieser besch....... Acros-Steuersatz so einen Plastikring, der das Schaftrohr zentriert, und der geht so streng, dass man ihn kaum hineinbekommt. Ich kenne das bisher nur mit so einem keilförmigen Metallring, der den Schaft zentriert. Dann habe ich Vorbau und Lenker montiert und den Lenker mit Bremsgriffen und Schaltgriff bestückt. Dann das Vorderrad eingebaut und die Position der Bremse gecheckt, alles OK. Danach fing das Unglück an. Als ich die Gabel wieder ausbauen wollte um das Schaftrohr auf die richtige Länge zu kürzen, bekam ich die Gabel wegen dieses strengsitzenden Plastikteils nur noch mit Gewalt heraus. Nach dem Abschneiden des Schaftrohrs und wiedereinsetzen der Gabel habe ich versucht, den Syncros-Vorbau mit der Syncros Aheadklemme einzubauen. Das passte aber nicht richtig, Schaftrohr zu eng für die Klemme. Dann wollte ich eine Ahead-Kralle einschlagen. Wahrscheinlich weil ich eh schon angefressen war, habe ich die Kralle schief eingeschlagen und musste sie durchs ganze Schaftrohr unten wieder hinaustreiben. Dann habe ich es wieder mit der Aheadklemme versucht. Das ging dann nach längerer Bastelei. Habe ich die Ahead-Schraube anschliessend wohl etwas streng angezogen, die Gabel drehte schwer. Als ich die Schraube wieder gelockert habe, drehte die Gabel trotzdem nicht leichter. Obwohl ich dann die Klemmkeile vom Vorbau ausgebaut habe liess sich der Vorbau nicht mehr abnehmen und hat sich richtig festgefressen. Wie das überhaupt sein kann, ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt. Sitzt der Vorbau ohne alle Schrauben auf dem Schaftrohr und lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen. Dann habe ich überall Oel hineingegossen und damit den Vorbau mühsamst mit Gewalt wieder heruntergedreht. Die Gabel habe ich dann auch beim zweiten Mal nur mit roher Gewalt aus dem Steuersatz herausgebracht. Es scheinen noch alle Teile soweit heil zu sein, aber das ist fast ein Wunder. Dies Festfressen passiert wohl auch nur, weil Vorbau und Schaftrohr aus Alu sind, mit einem Stahlschaft wäre das nicht passiert. Anscheinend geht da nix mehr ohne viel Fett und Oel. Aber klemmen und festsitzen soll es ja auch noch. Auch die Ahead-Klemmteile und Ahaed-Krallen sind nicht für dickwandige Alu-Schaftrohre gemacht. Und die Syncros-Vorbauklemmung mit den Alukeilen wohl auch nicht. Dabei hatte ich die Keile schon gefettet, damit sie sich nicht auch im Vorbau verkeilen.
Momentan ist der Wurm drin, mir reichts für heut.
jopo


----------



## GT-Man (17. August 2007)

Denk an Dein Motto: "Alles wird gut!"  
Klingt aber auf jeden Fall richtig heftig - sowas lässt sich mit einem kühlen Bier am besten runterspühlen.  
@Tiensy: An welche Gabel hast Du denn gedacht?


----------



## Tiensy (17. August 2007)

@GT-Man: Am liebsten wäre mir eine schwarze Shiver DC mit 150mm bzw. 160mm Federweg. Alleine die schwarze Version ist schon schwer zu bekommen. Mit 150 bzw. 160mm Federweg sowieso nicht. Da hilft nur selbst tüfteln.

Siehe hier: http://www.langsettcycles.co.uk/smsimg/37/m2622_shiverdc.jpg

@all: Gibt es eigentlich einen Syncros Cattlehead Vorbau (das Retro-Modell) unter 100mm und mit einer schönen Steigung?


----------



## Janikulus (18. August 2007)

@tiensy: da gibt es den dh von Syncros in rot... schön steil, länge weiss ich aber nicht, werde morgen mal messen.


----------



## Kint (18. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> German Answer flame, Single Crown, Upside Down, 160mm FW, absenkbar auf 80mm, endlich bei mir, bald im Lobo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





glückwunsch das du sie endlich bekommen hast. wie du weist interessiert auch mich der fahrbericht sehr. also nicht zu lange zeit lassen !


----------



## Tiensy (20. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> German Answer flame, Single Crown, Upside Down, 160mm FW, absenkbar auf 80mm, endlich bei mir, bald im Lobo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jopo,

Deine Gabel sieht aber nicht sehr original aus. Ist das eine Sonderanfertigung?  

Die Gabel ist wirklich sehr gelungen.


----------



## jopo (20. August 2007)

Nur ein bischen Sonder. Als ich im September 2006 bei GA war, war der Stand, dass die Brücke und die Ausfaller auch in silber sein sollten. Weil ich schwarz wollte, haben die mir dann eine Brücke und Ausfaller zum selber-eloxieren geschickt. Die habe ich erst poliert und dann eloxieren lassen und die wurden dann verbaut.  Wie die Farben bei der originalen Flame jetzt ausschauen, weiss ich nicht sicher, aber die Brücke ist jetzt serienmässig auch schwarz. Der Bremsadapter ist bei meiner Flame auch noch silber, ist aber abschraubbar und wird im Winter schwarz eloxiert. Das schöne ist der tiefere Glanz bei schwarzem Eloxal, wenn die Teile vorher poliert sind und die "weichen" Kanten.
jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (20. August 2007)

gibt es denn schon einen erfolg beim gabel einbau?die geschichte oben liest sich nicht so toll


----------



## jopo (20. August 2007)

Gabel Status unverändert. Die Gabel ist drin, aber hat Spiel und ist trotzdem schwergängig. Mir graust schon vorm nächsten Ausbau. Und der ist demnächst fällig. Ein neuer Steuersatz muss her, aber ich weiss noch nicht welcher. OK, ich habe keine grosse Eile. Gestern war ich biken (1250HM), heute habe ich bikemässig nix gemacht. Die hintere Bremse lässt sich nicht befüllen, Bremsgriff defekt (von ebay US). Dass ist das nächste Prob, dass ich beheben muss.
Vielleicht gibt's übermorgen, falls die Sonne scheint, Bilder.
jopo

PS. habt ihr Tipps bezüglich gutem bezahlberem Steuersatz, der auch problemlos Gabelausbau zulässt? Gebrauchten KING aus ebay? HOPE? NC-17?


----------



## redsandow (20. August 2007)

gebrauchter king ist o.k. so ca 70.-â¬ bei e. hope soll auch sehr gut sein.gleiche qualitÃ¤t bei kleinerem preis.ist leider nicht so verbreitet.nc-17 kann ich nix zu sagen.ritchey,syncros,wtb wÃ¼rde mir noch in den sinn kommen.haben allesamt gute steuersÃ¤tze.


----------



## -lupo- (21. August 2007)

WTB momentum comp ist okay beim auseinanerausbau. FSA The Pig ist billig und unkaputtbar, hat einen metallkonus der gerne fest sitzenbleibt aber mit ein paar Hammerschläge auf dem Schaftrohr kriegt man den auch auseinander.


----------



## GT-Man (21. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> PS. habt ihr Tipps bezüglich gutem bezahlberem Steuersatz, der auch problemlos Gabelausbau zulässt? Gebrauchten KING aus ebay? HOPE? NC-17?



Syncros FR Hardcore Steuersatz: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-FR2-1-1-...yZ100249QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jopo (21. August 2007)

Danke, Leute, hört auf. Hammerschläge auf den Schaft habe ich gerade, da brauche ich dann nix anderes und der Syncros, Gt-Man, ist zwar schwarz abgebildet, aber Edelstahl und damit silbern. Es muss ein schwarzer sein, da läuft ein gebrauchter King auf ebay, schaun mer mal. Obwohl, so ein Edelstahl-Teil wäre vielleicht gut als Gegengewicht zur Rohloff und bringt bei der leichten Gabel (gewogene 1904 Gramm) mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad ;-)

Gestern, nachdem ich geschrieben hatte, so gegen 22:00 Uhr bin ich dann doch noch in den Keller, Bremsgriff zerlegen. Fazit: es lag nicht an der Pumpe, sondern die Verbindung zum Ausgleichbehälter ist anscheinend dicht, geht nix mehr durch. Die Bremsgriffe der Enduro, wenn man den Deckel vom Ausgleichbehälter abschraubt, sehen äusserlich genau so aus wie der Griff von der C2. Habe ich mich erinnert, dass ich vor Jahren mal einen C2-Bremsgriff ohne Deckel geschossen habe. Hope-Kiste durchwühlt, genau der selbe Griff, auch rechts. Pumpe ausgebaut, schaut genauso aus wie die von der Enduro. Also Pumpe wieder rein, Griff angebaut, befüllt, passt und fertig. Entweder ist der Griff der C2 bis auf den Deckel wirklich identisch mit dem Enduro-Griff oder der Verkäufer hat auch nicht gewusst, was er da verkauft. Werde demnächst mal einen originalen C2-Griff zerlegen, das will ich genau wissen!
Was sich hier so einfach liest, war trotzdem ein Krimi, der bis Nachts halb Zwei gedauert hat. Fragt nicht, wieviel DOT 5.1 ich verplanscht habe. Man sollte sowas tagsüber machen.

jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (21. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> ... der Syncros ist zwar schwarz abgebildet, aber Edelstahl und damit silbern. Es muss ein schwarzer sein, ...



Wieso schwarz? Silber passt doch bestens zum silbernen Lenkkopfbereich.
Hier für 50 Euro: http://www.bikecorner24.de/product_info.php?products_id=352 - oder ist der doch schwarz?
Oder für 55 Euro in "schwarz vercromt"   : http://www.fahrrad-versand.eu/syncros-ahead-steuersatz-zoll-p-5171.html


----------



## jopo (21. August 2007)

Rollout (Wikipedia)
Als Rollout bezeichnet man im Fahradbau das erstmalige Herausrollen eines neuen Bikes aus seiner Baustätte, z. B. der Endmontagehalle. Dafür muss das Bike vollständig montiert sein und auf seinem eigenen Laufrädern stehen.
Oft wird die Fertigstellung mit einem Festakt mit Presse- und Medienpräsenz verbunden, bevor das Bike in die Erprobung geht. Hierbei werden zuerst Bodentests, danach auch Flugtests und schließlich die endgültige Zulassung des Bikes durchgeführt.

1998er GT STS LOBO DH  "Broken English"








Erster Eindruck: Die Rohloff schaltet leicht und butterweich, fast zu weich, wenn man die knackige Präzision von Sram X.0 gewöhnt ist. Auch noch etwas undefiniert, aber da muss ich die Züge wohl noch etwas straffer spannen. Von der Nabe höre ich nix, das Abrollgeräusch der Fat Albert ist lauter. Die Kefü schnattert unter Last leise vor sich hin, bei leichter Belastung kaum hörbar. Fängt gut an!
Über die Gabel kann ich noch nix sagen, ausser dass die Sitzposition abgesenkt auf 80mm auch in der Ebene super ist. Aber das Bike ist auch mit 160mm FW in der Ebene noch fahrbar. Der Abstand Sattel - Lenker ist bei dem M-Rahmen für mich angenehm kurz, bestes Mittel gegen Rückenschmerzen.
Die Hope-Enduro mit den Fünfloch-Scheiben 180/205 sind OK, mehr Bremse braucht kein Mensch an diesem Bike, aber der Druckpunkt ist vorn und hinten minimal unterschiedlich. Ein "Normaler" würde das vielleicht garnicht registrieren oder es wäre ihm egal, aber ein Pedant wie ich wünscht sich schon wieder die Druckpunktverstellung von der C2.

jopo


----------



## redsandow (21. August 2007)

gratulation
der schmutzfänger an hr ist recht sinnvoll,auch wenn manche sich daran stören werden.einzig der sattel ist mir im auge.super mit den details.


----------



## Kint (21. August 2007)

wenn du keinen stress beim steuersatz willst nimm king. ist halt so dass du auch nach jahren noch konen bekommst. neuer satz  ab nem 100 in usa. alles andere ist auch ok aber nur ersatz. nc17 ist wohl auch gut, aber halt massenware und folglich die ersatzteillage in 25 jahren noch unklar...


----------



## GT-Man (21. August 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> wenn du keinen stress beim steuersatz willst nimm king.


 ... aber lass Dir keine Fälschung andrehen. Warum ist ein Teil Deines Hinterbaus mattschwarz lackiert? Ansonsten echt


----------



## jopo (21. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Teil Deines Hinterbaus mattschwarz lackiert?


Weil mir das gefällt. Allerdings sollte er nicht gepulvert werden, sondern eloxiert, aber die Teile waren zu zerkratzt, leider. Der nächste wird dann schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## jopo (21. August 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> einzig der sattel ist mir im auge.


Hi Miron, der Sattel ist schon getauscht gegen den gleichen ohne Stickerei. Mach aber mal Vorschläge für einen besseren Sattel, aber bitte passend zum Bike und zum Biker. Ich will mit dem Lobo 1500HM am Stück hinauf! Und wieder hinunter 


PS. das Paket geht aus aktuellen Gründen erst morgen auf die Reise!


----------



## jopo (21. August 2007)

So, Bilder mit hoher Auflösung jetzt in meinem Album unter "Lobo". Schaut euch mal Rollout2 und dann Rollout3 an, Lobo-Speedster. Miron, der andere Sattel ist da auch schon drauf.
jopo

Ach ja, die Teileliste

Rahmen:1998er GT STS LOBO DH Broken English, Sitz- und Kettenstrebe schwarz gepulvert, Dämpferbrücken poliert, alle Lager ausser Horst-Link zunächst Gleitlager, Dämpfer RS Coupe Deluxe mit Titanfeder.
Gabel:German-A Flame USD, SC, Alu-Version, 160mm FW, absenkbar auf 80mm, Steckachse.
Laufräder:Felgen Sun Single Track, Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert, Nabe vorn Hope BigUn, hinten Rohloff mit Titanritzel.
Bremsen:Hope Enduro, vorn 205mm, hinten 180mm Scheibe, Goodridge-Stahlflex-Leitungen
Schaltung:Rohloff Interne Ansteuerung und Schaltgriff Rewel Titan.
Kurbeln:Roox FRD Octalink, Innenlager Shimano XT
Pedale:Shimano 545
Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze:Syncros, was sonst?!
Sattel:Selle Italia Octavia
Steuersatz:Acros, wird vermutlich Hope oder King
Kettenführung: Eigenbau, geht nur in Verbindung mit Rohloff


----------



## -lupo- (21. August 2007)

Sauber ist dein Wolf geworden...! Mich stört eigentlich auch nur den matten hinterbau; ansonsten bin ich echt neidisch  !

Das mit dem Rumgeschraube abends glaube ich kennen wir alle und obwohl wir genau wissen dass es besser wäre am Tag die Schrauberei zu machen schaffen wir es jedes mal wieder Mist zu bauen  

Gab es eigentlich Besonderes zu beachten beim Einbau der Rohloff?


----------



## jopo (21. August 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich Besonderes zu beachten beim Einbau der Rohloff?


Eigentlich nicht, wenn man sich das nicht auftut, was ich mir aufgetan habe (Zugverlegung durch den Rahmen und unter die Schwinge, 180er Scheibe) ist es fast einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (21. August 2007)

ein Lobo mit Rohloff... was es nicht gibt! Genial! Das musst du mal an GT mailen! Respekt, da musst du uns aber noch ein paar Detailbilder zeigen.
Die Galbel finde ich übrigens auch sehr schön, bin mal gespannt wie die sich fährt.
Toll!
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## jopo (21. August 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> da musst du uns aber noch ein paar Detailbilder zeigen. Gruss, Paul


Paul, habe ich doch gerade geschrieben, weitere Bilder jetzt in meinem Album, "Lobo", Rollout.

@all, wenn ihr was noch genauer sehen wollt, bitte posten.

jopo


----------



## redsandow (21. August 2007)

tja sattel ist,wie wir ja alle wissen,so eine geschichte.ich persönlich fahre flite clasic,sdg grand prix,fizik nisene auf verschiedenen rädern.probiere mal den sdg.ca 300g schwer.die hauptsache ist,das der sattel nicht zu stark hervor sticht.der erstere tat das durch die lizards(?)er sollte halt komplett schwarz sein.
ich find gut das du nicht den schaltkasten benutzt.wirkt sehr klobig.die seilzug schlößer sind nicht von rohloff sehe ich das richtig?sind die verbauten gut?wie ist der rewel schaltgriff?war auch schon am überlegen mir einen zu zulegen.hast du da die fixierung abgesägt!hat der noch eine zweite interne fixierung?
ist ja hier wie bei einem verhör
auf den nächsten hinterbau freu ich mich schon.wir sehr edel aussehen


----------



## jopo (22. August 2007)

Miron, wenn Dich mein Rohloff-Tuning interessiert, schau mal in diesen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290936&page=2 

Zu dem Hinterbau, damit ihr wisst, was ich selber darüber denke hier mal der Text, den ich an Tiensy geschrieben habe, direkt nachdem ich die Teile abgeholt hatte:
Heute Morgen habe ich die Pulverteile von Maxx abgeholt. Statt schwarz seidenmatt sind die anthrazit matt geworden, einfach hässlich, Katastrophe!. Farbmuster hatten die nicht.  Aber was solls, alles was man nicht selber macht und nicht selber machen kann, wird automatisch SCHEI$$E, man gewöhnt sich so langsam daran. Hätte ich die Teile doch eloxieren lassen, so wie sie waren, wäre immer noch besser gewesen als der MIST und die zusätzlichen Probleme mit den Lagerpassungen hätte ich auch nicht gehabt und es wäre billiger gewesen. Hinterher ist man klüger.
jopo

PS. Die haben mir jetzt übrigens angeboten, die Teile in einer besseren Farbe noch mal zu pulvern.


----------



## Janikulus (22. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Paul, habe ich doch gerade geschrieben, weitere Bilder jetzt in meinem Album, "Lobo", Rollout.
> 
> @all, wenn ihr was noch genauer sehen wollt, bitte posten.
> 
> jopo



hatte ich überlesen, sorry. Sehr schön! Die Kettenführung ist ja mal schön, richtiges Designerstück.


----------



## jopo (22. August 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Die Kettenführung ist ja mal schön, richtiges Designerstück.


Danke, geht so aber nur in Verbindung mit Rohloff = fixe Kettenlinie.


----------



## jopo (22. August 2007)

Und das Gewicht: 15,9 Kg. Eben gewogen mit der Digiwaage beim Radltandler. Hatte eher mit 17 Kg gerechnet. 
jopo


----------



## Janikulus (22. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> 15,9 Kg
> jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (22. August 2007)

Super Aufbau Jörg!Grosse Klasse!
15,9kg ist ein wort  

Ps:Mein Wolf ist heute bei FedEx in Frankfurt angekommen.Alles ohne Probleme.Nach telefonischer Benachrichtigung (zoll bei FedEx nehme ich an),ist er gleich weiter zu mir verschickt worden.Zoll war ok,-gut die richtige Deklaration und Warenwert eines fast 10 Jahre "alten" Bikes machen einiges aus  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (22. August 2007)

Rafael, das freut mich jetzt echt für Dich!!! Und Danke für die Bumen!
jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (23. August 2007)

Festhalten.Der böse Wolf ist da  

Zustand ist soweitz aufm ersten Blick hervorragend.Keine Risse,Beulen,Der Hinterbau hat kein Spiel,sogar die Zugstufe vom RS funzt.Die Aufkleber sind grösstenteils noch ok.Bis zum We wird das Bike noch zerlegt,dann sehen wir weiter.Aufgebaut wird definitiv NUR der Rahmen.Die Teile sind ein fall fürn Ebay.Ansonsten PM genügt.






















GRüsse Rafael

Ps:Jörg,ich hoffe du bist am GT Treffen durstig


----------



## jopo (23. August 2007)

Rafael, muss Dich enttäuschen, ich kann doch nicht zum Treffen kommen. Meine Mutter ist ernst erkrankt und ich fahre schon morgen nach Burgwedel, nicht erst am 21.09. Also stosse mit den anderen auf unsere Wölfe an, es ergibt sich sicher noch eine Gelegenheit, wo wir zusammen feiern können.
Ich bin dann auch nur eingeschränkt online (analoger Anschluss).
jopo

PS. Beim Bremsadapter hast Du hoffentlich jetzt bessere Ideen. Sonst müssen wir mal (vorher) drüber reden!

Noch was, ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Aufbau-Bericht. Und lass mich bitte mal wissen, wie das Schwingenlager aufgebaut ist (Nadellager, Gleitlager).


----------



## Re-spekt (23. August 2007)

Hallo, ich bräuchte ein Schwingen Oberteil eines LOBO´s

hat jemand sowas (auch Defekt - gebrochen ) bitte anbieten.

nehm auch kompletten Hinterbau !


----------



## jopo (23. August 2007)

Su-spekt, Du bist hier in einen sehr exclusiven Club eingedrungen! Zeig mal, was Du mit der Sitzstrebe machen willst?! Hoffentlich nicht Dein CC-Kunstwerk weiter aufrüsten?
jopo


----------



## Tiensy (23. August 2007)

Hi Jörg,

hab das gestern Abend erst entdeckt mit dem Rollout... Was Du da hingezaubert hast ist wirklich beachtlich. Hoffe Du hast nichts dagegen, dass ich mir die Bilder gleich mal gespeichert hab. 

Könntest Du mir bitte sagen welche Maße dein Vorbau hat? Ich suche nämlich ziemlich genau was Du da hast 

Viele Grüsse und gute Fahrt morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (23. August 2007)

@Rafael: ist das ein Hinterbau von einem Alu Lobo?
Siehe hier mein STS:




und hier von meinem Alu:




Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Tiensy (23. August 2007)

Hey Paul,

verstehst Du jetzt warum ich wegen dem Hinterbau gefragt hatte?

Mittlerweile hab ich zwar noch eine Sitzstrebe bekommen, aber mir fehlen
immernoch die Dämpferaufnahmen als auch die Kettenstrebe. Mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Lagern. Aber das wäre dann der optimale Punkt sich Gedanken um "leichtwiederzubeschaffende" Industrielager zu machen.

Jopo und ich hatten uns schon kurzzeitig mal drüber unterhalten. Durchführbar ist es. In welchem Ausmass sich der Aufwand befindet ist allerdings noch nicht ganz geklärt.

Der Thread ist wirklich super!


----------



## Janikulus (23. August 2007)

ja das war mir schon klar warum.

Das mit den Lagern ist schon machbar, das Problem ist, dass die Gleitlager in US Rahmen oft Zoll Maße haben, und Wälzlager metrische Maße. Mann muss sich also Zwischenhülsen drehen, siehe Stökli Lager für die LTS/STS. Man muss sich auch genau überlegen wie die Lager dann Verspannt werden, man kann ja nicht alle durch Nadellager ersetzen.
Ich habe das auch schon mal angedacht, habe aber leider keine Zeit um das ganze durchzuziehen, kann aber gerne mitmachen wenn ich irgendwie unterstützen kann. Ich habe noch ein Satz Gleitlager als Ersatz, kann ja mal nachmessen.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## SpeedyR (23. August 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @Rafael: ist das ein Hinterbau von einem Alu Lobo?



Hi Paul!

Exakt!Der gesamte Hinterbau entspricht dem Alu Lobo.Kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor beim zerlegen!  

Ich habe noch einige Lagerteile vom STS Hinterbau gefunden (damals noch von Betd),mal gucken was da noch so passt.Der Hinterbau ist jedoch absolut spielfrei!

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## lehmann (23. August 2007)

@jopo,......an Arroganz nicht mehr zu überbieten.  

@re-spekt,....pm mich wegen den Teilen.


----------



## Re-spekt (23. August 2007)

super


----------



## Janikulus (23. August 2007)

lehmann schrieb:


> @jopo,......an Arroganz nicht mehr zu überbieten.



na, so schlimm war es auch nicht, ausserdem ironisch gemeit denke ich mal.

Hast du auch ein Lobo?


----------



## SpeedyR (23. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Rafael, muss Dich enttäuschen, ich kann doch nicht zum Treffen kommen. Meine Mutter ist ernst erkrankt und ich fahre schon morgen nach Burgwedel, nicht erst am 21.09. Also stosse mit den anderen auf unsere Wölfe an, es ergibt sich sicher noch eine Gelegenheit, wo wir zusammen feiern können.
> Ich bin dann auch nur eingeschränkt online (analoger Anschluss).
> jopo
> 
> PS. Beim Bremsadapter hast Du hoffentlich jetzt bessere Ideen. Sonst müssen wir mal (vorher) drüber reden!



ERstma vorweg-Gut besserung,und hoffentlich wird alles gut!Zu dem Discadapter,werd ich mir noch was überlegen.Sobald ich den Hinterbau zerlegt hab,gibst auch wieder Bilder!

Grüsse Rafa

Ps:Oh ja!Der Thread macht wirklich laune, Leute!!


----------



## Re-spekt (23. August 2007)

Ich find eure Lobo´s echt schön -
nur leider passen sie so garnicht zu meiner Sportart !! schade !

werd aber sicher auch mal eines fahren !


----------



## jopo (23. August 2007)

lehmann schrieb:


> @jopo,......an Arroganz nicht mehr zu überbieten.  @re-spekt,....pm mich wegen den Teilen.


Lehmann, wer bist Du nun schon wieder? Alle Jahre ein Beitrag, und dann gleich so? Ich hätte ja vielleicht eine Sitzstrebe für ihn gehabt, so wie stargazer ein ganzes Lobo von mir gekriegt hat, aber ich darf doch mal fragen, wer er ist und was er damit will, wenn er sich sonst nur als CC-Fahrer zu erkennnen gibt, oder? Ich muss ihm ja auch nix verkaufen, auf sein Geld bin ich ganz bestimmt nicht angewiesen, ich würde das machen um zu helfen! Ist das auch Dein Motiv?
jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehmann (23. August 2007)

@jopo,
dass Du ihm bei Deinem "elitären Club - Posting" aus altruistischen Motiven helfen wolltest, konnte ich jetzt beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. Jemand anderes vielleicht??  Jedenfalls will ich den Thread nicht schreddern, setz mich einfach auf  "ignore".  

Mit Deiner Eingangsfrage drängt sich bei mir der Verdacht auf,
dass Du mit Deinen Beiträgen oftmals an mehren Fronten kämpfen musst.  
Wirst Du oft missverstanden? 

Ich kann leider auch nur lesen was du schreibst und nicht was du denkst.

Gruß


----------



## Re-spekt (23. August 2007)

ihr macht vieleicht ein krampf davon !

bleibt doch alle mal locker - wenn ich was mit diesem schwingenoberteil  mache - dann hat das Hand und Fuß - und macht sinn !
wenn es nicht geht, dann wird auch nichts angefertigt- wenn doch wird es den alten GT´s gerecht.

soviel sei hier gesagt ! 

am besten einer der auch GT liebt und in der nähe von Düsseldorf / Ruhrgebiet wohnt !


----------



## jopo (23. August 2007)

Re-spekt, genau das wollte ich von Dir hören, und alle anderen hier haben das auch so verstanden, weil sie mich inzwischen kennen und mit Lehmann konnte ja keiner rechnen, oder?
Aber es ist mir echt lieber, er verkauft Dir das Teil, wenn er sowieso nix damit anfangen kann und, @Lehmann, wenn Du noch mehr so Zeug hast, bitte PM an mich. Und alle sind locker, keine Panik!  
jopo


----------



## lehmann (23. August 2007)

ok, alle sind wieder locker.


----------



## Re-spekt (23. August 2007)

und keiner hat ne nur (Sitzstrebe) oder ein nur Schwingenoberteil ???

nützt das locker sein auch nix !


----------



## redsandow (23. August 2007)

@speedyR schicke sache die du da hast.der hinterbau ist mir fast etwas zu wuchtig.da ist der filigranere von jopo & Janikulus sts doch mein faforit.
@jopo ein detailbild vom schmutzfänger ist noch interessant.hab gelesen was du da mit aluschienen gezaubert hast.respekt.


----------



## jopo (23. August 2007)

Mein letzter Beitrag, dann bin ich bis Samstag offline.

@tiensy, mein Syncros-DH-Vorbau hat 70 oder 80mm, genau weiss ich das jetzt nicht, das Bike steht schon kopfÃ¼ber im Auto. Der Vorbau ist neu (!) und hat mich mal 40,- â¬uro gekostet. Die Dinger sind echt selten zu haben.

@all Zu den Lagern: ich habe einen Plan, alle grossen Lager auf DIN-Nadellager umzurÃ¼sten. Die Lager am Trunnion kann man m. E. nicht ersetzen und die Horst-Link-Lager bekommt man immer noch bei BETD. 
Man muss die Lagersitze aufreiben von 25mm auf 26mm, dann passen DIN-Lager. Die gibt es in 12 und 16mm Breite, wobei nur die 16mm-Lager gedichtet sind. Die beiden am stÃ¤rksten belasteten Lager am Bike sind das am DÃ¤mpfer unten und das an der Kettenstrebe rechts aussen. Ausgerechnet das rechts aussen haben die ........... von GT nur 12mm gemacht obwohl da bei jedem Lobo, ob mir KeFÃ¼ oder Umwerfer, Platz ohne Ende ist. Das Lager links aussen, das weniger belastet ist, ist 16mm. Also habe ich mir Ã¼berlegt, an die Strebe rechts aussen ein Rohr anschweissen zu lassen und dann auf 4mm abzuschneiden, so dass das Lager dort auch 16mm ist und damit auch gedichtet. Die Breite der Hinterbauachse incl. der 4mm Verbreiterung ist 74mm. Die Summe der Lager und Verschraubung, 2x16mm plus 2x12mm plus 2x9mm ist wieviel? Passt also genau! Die Lager habe ich natÃ¼rlich schon und die sind "angeblich" fÃ¼r 20mm Achse. Aber das 20mm-Rohr, das ich durchgesteckt habe, hat Spiel. Ich habe schon ein 21mm-Edelstahlrohr beschafft, das dann auf das passende Mass abgedreht werden muss. Besser wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich ein StÃ¼ck Stahlrohr, dass dann gehÃ¤rtet und verchromt werden mÃ¼sste, so wie die Achse am Alu-Lobo. 
Am linken Lager innen ist jetzt so ein Ring, der mit auf dem Gleitlager sitzt. Solche Ringe mÃ¼ssen dann zwischen alle Lagerstellen. Passende Stanzwerkzeuge um die Ringe anzufertigen habe ich schon beschafft, aber das Material, das ich verwenden wollte, Teflon, ist zu weich. Wer weiss, welches Material sich da eignet und wo man kleine Mengen Plattenmaterial davon bekommt, am besten 1,5mm dick. Was mir gerade noch dazu einfÃ¤llt, vielleicht kann man solche Ringe auch drehen lassen und die Dreher haben da passendes Material, muss ich mal prÃ¼fen.

jopo

@miron, stell doch bitte mal einen Link ein oder kopier den Schrott hier rÃ¼ber, habe jetzt keine Zeit mehr, muss morgen um halb sechs auf der Autobahn sein. 
Ohne Spritzschutz kann man meines Erachtens die ganze Lagerei sowieso vergessen wenn das Bike richtig bewegt wird, weil dann alle Lager, ob Gleit- oder Nadel- , sowieso nach einem Jahr im Arm sind!


----------



## GT-Man (24. August 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Festhalten.Der böse Wolf ist da



Der Nächste  - klasse Speedy!   
Damit hast Du die Weggabe Deines alten Lobo DH jetzt aber endgültig kompensiert. oder?


----------



## Janikulus (24. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Wer weiss, welches Material sich da eignet und wo man kleine Mengen Plattenmaterial davon bekommt, am besten 1,5mm dick. Was mir gerade noch dazu einfällt, vielleicht kann man solche Ringe auch drehen lassen und die Dreher haben da passendes Material, muss ich mal prüfen.



Das sind Anlaufscheiben, aus dem gleichen Material wie Gleitlager, gibt es z.B. von Igus falls du die Möglichkeit hast über deine/eine Firma zu bestellen. Ansonsten müsste man von denen auch Plattenmaterial bekommen. Vielleich hat ja sogar Conrad so was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (24. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Der Nächste  - klasse Speedy!
> Damit hast Du die Weggabe Deines alten Lobo DH jetzt aber endgültig kompensiert. oder?



Sozusagen,so könnte man es sagen  



redsandow schrieb:


> @speedyR schicke sache die du da hast.der hinterbau ist mir fast etwas zu wuchtig.da ist der filigranere von jopo & Janikulus sts doch mein faforit.



Gerade den Alu Hinterbau finde ich so geil.Speziell die Dämpferwippe vom STS Lobo bleiebt jedoch unerreicht  


@ALL: Die Dämpferwippe kann nach belieben jeder fähige CNC Fräser für einen Kasten Bier anfertigen.

Hier nochma 2 Pics vom Gesamtbike












GRüsse Rafa


----------



## jopo (25. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> und keiner hat ne nur (Sitzstrebe) oder ein nur Schwingenoberteil ???   nützt das locker sein auch nix !


 
Re-spekt, kriegst Du das jetzt nicht von Lehmann, was hat er Dir denn angeboten? Was hast Du denn schon an Teilen, stell mal ein Foto rein. Was ist ein Schwingenoberteil? Ich kenne nur Kettenstrebe, Sitzstrebe und Dämpferbrücken am Hinterbau.
jopo


----------



## jopo (25. August 2007)

@speedy, was hat Dich das Bike nun gekostet?



> Die DÃ¤mpferwippe kann nach belieben jeder fÃ¤hige CNC FrÃ¤ser fÃ¼r einen Kasten Bier anfertigen.


 Ich hÃ¤tte gern einen Satz. Ich zahle sogar 2 KÃ¤sten pro Wippe, also sagen wir mal 60 â¬uro pro Satz! Wo ist der FrÃ¤ser, der das macht?

Ernsthaft, Rafa, ich habe fÃ¼r 2 kleine, viel einfachere Teile 70 â¬uro bezahlt. Wenn Du jemand weisst, der fÃ¼r kleineres Geld dreht, GT-man braucht die Schrauben fÃ¼r die DÃ¤mpferwippe am Trunnion, kannst Du die machen lassen und fÃ¼r wieviel?
jopo


----------



## Re-spekt (25. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Re-spekt, kriegst Du das jetzt nicht von Lehmann, was hat er Dir denn angeboten? Was hast Du denn schon an Teilen, stell mal ein Foto rein. Was ist ein Schwingenoberteil? Ich kenne nur Kettenstrebe, Sitzstrebe und Dämpferbrücken am Hinterbau.
> jopo



Er hat mehr!  (mehr als ich brauche) , könnte sein das ich mal ein LOBO bekomme - aber wozu - ich kann damit nichts tun außer meine Sammlung vervollständigen - vieleicht im Winter.

und jetzt zum klug*******n:

"Sitzstrebe"
der Name resultiert aus der Konstruktion eines normalen Bikes, 
die Sitzstrebe verbindet das Sitz-(Sattel) rohr mit dem Hinterbau 
an einem gefederten Rahmen wird aus der Kettenstrebe eine Schwinge (Streben sind meist Starre (statiche Teile))
so kann die Sitzsrebe nicht mehr das Sattelrohr verstreben und wird zum Oberteil der Schwinge - bei vielen Fullys wird auf diese sogar verzichtet !

nicht mehr lange und Cannondale bringt eine - Einarmschwinge - (Righty)  


Ich brauch immer noch eine Sitzstrebe (Schwingenoberteil)
defekt oder ausgeschlagen - allesegal - sogar geliehen nur um zu vermessen und zum testen, würde sogar eine Kaution hinterlegen !!


----------



## redsandow (25. August 2007)

@all was habt ihr für einen sattelstützendurchmesser?31,4mm?


----------



## lehmann (25. August 2007)

Ich habe unter einem "Schwingenoberteil" leider eine komplette Dämpferaufnahme (vier Teile) für das Alu Lobo verstanden und ihm angeboten.
Auf eine Sitzstrebe wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (25. August 2007)

lehmann schrieb:


> Ich habe unter einem "Schwingenoberteil" leider eine komplette Dämpferaufnahme (vier Teile) für das Alu Lobo verstanden und ihm angeboten. Auf eine Sitzstrebe wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen.


 Lehmann, alles klar. Verstehst Du jetzt meine erste Antwort bzw. Frage an Su-spekt besser? Ich habe ihn endgültig nicht verstanden nach diesem Text: "und keiner hat ne nur (Sitzstrebe) oder ein nur Schwingenoberteil". Was ist das überhaupt für ein Satz? Ich verurteile neimand, nur weil er kein gescheites Deutsch zusammenbringt. Aber den Klugscheiss anschliessend hätte er sich sparen können, wenn er was von mir will, ein Lobo aufbauen will er ja anscheinend mit der Schwinge nicht. Soll er schauen, woher er so ein Teil kriegt, von mir nicht mehr. 
Meine Bitte an Dich gilt noch, PM oder besser E-Mail an mich wenn Du die Teile abgeben willst!
jopo


----------



## jopo (25. August 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> @all was habt ihr für einen sattelstützendurchmesser?31,4mm?


Ich habe eine Syncros 31,4 und habe die in dem Rahmen von stargazer verschrammt. Er hat jetzt eine Roox 31,2 und ist zufrieden. Bei meinem Rahmen passt die 31,4, aber die geht schon ziemlich streng.
jopo


----------



## Re-spekt (25. August 2007)

gelöscht!
kann mir die Worte sparen!



du hast sowas nicht - also kannst du nicht helfen  - und hast für mich keinerlei Wert !


----------



## Re-spekt (25. August 2007)

also hier nochmals wer defekte Teile eines Lobo´s besitzt und auch abgeben möchte -
ich hätte Interesse ! (gegen Bezahlung)


----------



## Re-spekt (25. August 2007)

.
..


----------



## GT-Man (26. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> also hier nochmals wer defekte Teile eines Lobo´s besitzt und auch abgeben möchte -
> ich hätte Interesse ! (gegen Bezahlung)



Loboteile gibt es auch hier (und auch weltweit) extrem schwierig - und ein größeres deutsches GT-Forum kenne ich nicht. Was denkst Du denn, wie viele Lobos überhaupt in Deutschland herumschwirren? Deshalb hat Speedy sein Bike aus den USA, deshalb habe ich mein Lobo STS Rahmen aus Einzelteilen in mehreren Paketen aus Großbritannien und den USA zusammengestellt ...
Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich Dir mal empfehlen, etwa zwei bis drei Jahre alle möglichen Ebayseiten weltweit zu durchforsten - vielleicht hast Du da etwas mehr Glück.


----------



## Re-spekt (26. August 2007)

ich weiß - und das mach ich doch schon.
vor etwa 4 Monaten wurden Lobo Ersatzteile  Hinterbau) bei e-bay versteigert!

ich nutz schon jede Möglichkeit !

die Alternative wäre eine anzufertigen - aber sie wäre nicht Original, nimmt ne menge Zeit in Anspruch und so schöne Details wie die kl. GT Gravour u.v.m. wäre auch nicht gerechtfertigt (weil sie nicht Original ist).
also wenn ich was bekommen kann dann - Original- wann, welcher Zustand oder woher ist mir egal ! 
auf die Gefahr hin das es nicht läuft wie berechnet - würde diese sicher wieder in den Handel kommen - oder ich bekomm doch noch ein Lobo !


----------



## GT-Man (26. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ... nicht mehr lange und Cannondale bringt eine - Einarmschwinge - (Righty)



Die hat GT schon 1999 zur Interbike vorgestellt:


----------



## Re-spekt (26. August 2007)

Wer wohl diese bike´s jetzt besitzt ?

und das war 99 `coole Bilder - Danke an GT-Man


----------



## versus (26. August 2007)

klicke´n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (27. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> klicke´n



    Sehr gut! Ich habe am Donnerstag mich mal ins Berliner Umland gewagt und fand es im Spreewald erschreckend, wie oft das Apostroph dort falsch benutzt wird. Es wird wirklich zu 95% falsch gesetzt, einfach zum  .


----------



## jopo (27. August 2007)

Ich fände es *G*u*T*, wenn wir uns in diesem Thread künftig wieder ausschliesslich auf das Thema *L O B O* besinnen und beschränken und Müll-Beiträge einfach ignorieren würden. Das hat doch schonmal ganz *G*u*T* funktioniert! 
jopo


----------



## jopo (30. August 2007)

Wollte mal erste Erfahrungen mit meinem Lobo mitteilen. Ich hatte ja grosse Sorge, dass das Bike mit der Rohloff wippt wie ein Schaukelpferd. Mein Raven (mit 3x9) hatte ich ja nur mit Plattformdämpfer zur Ruhe bringen können. Aber das Lobo wippt überhaupt nicht durch Kettenzug. Bisheriger Eindruck: Lobo + Rohloff = Klasse! Allerdings konnte ich es bisher natürlich nur in der Ebene bei ruhigem Pedalieren prüfen. Wie sich das in den kleinen Gängen an richtigen Bergen verhält, muss ich erst testen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.
jopo


----------



## Re-spekt (31. August 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Kein GT, aber von der Eurobike:
> http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/EurobikeDemoDay/photo#5104108096670341874
> http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/EurobikeDemoDay/photo#5104108165389818626



seht ihr jetzt wozu ich eine Lobo Schwinge brauche ! (Schwingenoberteil)

das kann alles nicht wahr sein !! 

aber es zeigt mir - es ist der richtige Weg !!!


----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> @speedy, was hat Dich das Bike nun gekostet?
> 
> Ich hätte gern einen Satz. Ich zahle sogar 2 Kästen pro Wippe, also sagen wir mal 60 uro pro Satz! Wo ist der Fräser, der das macht?
> 
> ...



Mein Lobo hat mich 1500$ gekostet.Für ein Komplettbike ein sehr fairer Preis,ich würde sagen nahezu günstig.Dazu kommen noch ca 500 $ Versandkosten+zoll.

War insgesamt eine recht problemlose Sache.Die Kaufabwicklung über Paypal bishin zum Versand und letztendlich dem Frankfurter Zoll verlief prima,und dauerte ca 10 Tage.

@Jörg:Ich bin dir für das Lobo auf ewig dankbar.Durch deinen Tipp kann ich jetz das Lobo mein eigen nennen.  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, Rafa, ich habe fÃ¼r 2 kleine, viel einfachere Teile 70 â¬uro bezahlt. Wenn Du jemand weisst, der fÃ¼r kleineres Geld dreht, GT-man braucht die Schrauben fÃ¼r die DÃ¤mpferwippe am Trunnion, kannst Du die machen lassen und fÃ¼r wieviel?
> jopo



Wie gut dass ich im Maschinenbau bin.Macht euch (jopo/gt man) einfach keine Gedanken.Ich klÃ¤re das noch ab.Sollte zum Selbstkostenpreis (0 euro) klar gehen.Rafa macht das schon.

GrÃ¼sse Rafa


----------



## jopo (1. September 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Mein Lobo hat mich 1500$ gekostet.FÃ¼r ein Komplettbike ein sehr fairer Preis,ich wÃ¼rde sagen nahezu gÃ¼nstig.Dazu kommen noch ca 500 $ Versandkosten+zoll.


 
Hallo Rafael, 2000,- USD ist wohl OK. WÃ¼nsche Dir, dass Du auch beim Verkauf von dem ZubehÃ¶r noch ein bischen reinholst. Was ich noch nie geschrieben hatte, ich habe den Rahmen von meinem Lobo aus Old England, der ist am oberen Schwingenlager gebrochen (Broken English  ) und ich hab den repariert. Dadurch hat mich der Rahmen unter 400,- â¬uro gekostet, genau weiss ich das nicht mehr. Mit Gabel, Rohloff und Rahmen bin ich aber auch schon bei 2000,- â¬uro

Das Angebot mit den FrÃ¤steilen finde ich stark  Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, wenn Du einen Bremsadapter mÃ¶chtest wie ich ihn habe ... E-Mail. Eine Hand wÃ¤scht die anderen beiden! Ganz im Sinne vom ErÃ¶ffnungsbeitrag von tiensy: "dieser Thread dient dazu, alles rund um das STS Lobo (auch Alu-Lobo) zu besprechen, Ideen und Gedanken auszutauschen und sich gegenseitig beim Aufbau zu helfen".
Eine Frage mal an den Maschinenbauer: wie kommt eigentlich so ein Innensechskant in die Aluschrauben vom Lobo. Wird der eingefrÃ¤st oder gibt es da ein Stanzwerkzeug?

Eine frÃ¼here Frage von mir hattest Du wohl Ã¼berlesen: welche Lager bei Deinem Lobo sind Nadellager, welche Gleitlager. Ich habe mal gehÃ¶rt, beim 99er Hinterbau sind die gemischt. Da mÃ¼ssten beim STS-Rahmen an der Achsaufnahme ja auch Reduzierringe eingesetzt sein, die Stahlachse ist ja nur ca. 19mm. Oder hat der Rahmen andere Achsaufnahmen? Ich habe Ã¼brigens noch eine Achse und ein paar Nadellager vom 99er rumliegen, die ich nicht brauche! 

jopo


----------



## GT-Man (1. September 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ich im Maschinenbau bin.Macht euch (jopo/gt man) einfach keine Gedanken.Ich kläre das noch ab.Sollte zum Selbstkostenpreis (0 euro) klar gehen.Rafa macht das schon.
> 
> Grüsse Rafa



   Du biste ne Wucht!


----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Hallo Rafael, 2000,- USD ist wohl OK. WÃ¼nsche Dir, dass Du auch beim Verkauf von dem ZubehÃ¶r noch ein bischen reinholst. Was ich noch nie geschrieben hatte, ich habe den Rahmen von meinem Lobo aus Old England, der ist am oberen Schwingenlager gebrochen (Broken English  ) und ich hab den repariert. Dadurch hat mich der Rahmen unter 400,- â¬uro gekostet, genau weiss ich das nicht mehr. Mit Gabel, Rohloff und Rahmen bin ich aber auch schon bei 2000,- â¬uro
> 
> Das Angebot mit den FrÃ¤steilen finde ich stark  Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, wenn Du einen Bremsadapter mÃ¶chtest wie ich ihn habe ... E-Mail. Eine Hand wÃ¤scht die anderen beiden! Ganz im Sinne vom ErÃ¶ffnungsbeitrag von tiensy: "dieser Thread dient dazu, alles rund um das STS Lobo (auch Alu-Lobo) zu besprechen, Ideen und Gedanken auszutauschen und sich gegenseitig beim Aufbau zu helfen".
> Eine Frage mal an den Maschinenbauer: wie kommt eigentlich so ein Innensechskant in die Aluschrauben vom Lobo. Wird der eingefrÃ¤st oder gibt es da ein Stanzwerkzeug?
> ...



Hallo!

Der Sechskant wird normalerweise gefrÃ¤sst.Ich wollte der Sache einfacher angehen,und einfach 2 bzw 4 Borhungen setzten was spÃ¤ter das festziehen mit einem simplen NutenschlÃ¼ssel einfach macht  

Zu den Lagern:
Was sofort auffÃ¤llt:An der unteren Aufnahme sind Shims eingepresst um die Achse aufzunehmen.Ohne die Shims liessen sind die STS Gleitlager verbauen.Die  ALU Kettenstrebe passt dann so oder so.







Und jetzt Achtung!!>Die obere Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen kann AUSSCHLIESSLICH die Achse vom ALU/Industrielager aufnehmen!!






Somit schliesse ich aus,dass der Hinterbau nachtrÃ¤glich ausgewechselt wurde.

Die Lager an der DÃ¤mpferwippe sind normale 661er Industrielager (2 pro Seite)-Jopo,falls du sie auswechseln willst,die sind u.a in Inlinern verbaut!!

Die Lager auf der Kettenstrebenseite zur Schwinge sind wiederrum gleich.Also Gleitlager mit einer EdelstahlhÃ¼lse!






Ps:Ich freue mich schon aufs polieren!!

GrÃ¼sse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

M.q ist wieder da  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jopo (1. September 2007)

Danke Rafael, das ging schnell!
Was mir zuerst auffällt, das Lager an der Kettenstrebe rechts aussen ist bei dem Hinterbau genauso breit wie das links aussen, also breiter als beim 98er Hinterbau. Waren die Lobo-Bauer bei GT also doch lernfähig! Das mittlere Lager an der Schwinge und das Lager am Dämpfer sind weiterhin Gleitlager? Müssten doch ein Shim in dem Dämpferlager sein und das Gleitlager kleiner im Durchmesser, passend zur Achse, sehe aber keinen Shim?
Dass die obere Aufnahme am Rahmen passend für die Stahlachse ist, habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Hätten die doch auch einen breiten Shim einsetzen können. Die haben ziemlich viele Varianten gebaut damals, scheint mir, und eine Zeit lang ziemlich viel durcheinander gemischt. Die Sitzstrebe, die Tiensy vor kurzem geschossen hat, hat zum Beispiel keine Aufnahmen für Cantis mehr, Deine aber schon. Beide haben Führungen für die Bremsleitung, meine aber nicht.
Was ich auch nicht wusste, die 99er Dämpferbrücke ist ja mehrteilig. Und nadelgelagert. Aber es gibt doch nur eine Sorte Dämpfer, also muss das Trunnion (heisst das ganze Teil, an dem sich der Dämpfer abstützt, so? Trunnion = Zapfen?) doch das selbe sein wie für die 98er Dämpferbrücken. Da das Trunnion aus Alu-Druckguss ist, müsste da doch eine Hülse aufgesteckt sein als Lagerfläche (oder Lagerbahn oder wie das heisst?)?
Mit "Lager auf der Kettenstrebenseite zur Schwinge" meinst Du das Horst-Link? Die als Kugellager gibt es bei BETD, habe ich bereits verbaut.
Die 661er Lager (Bezeichnung sagt mir nichts) an der Dämpferwippe hinten, kann es sein, dass die nur an der 99er Dämpferwippe passen? Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, messe ich noch mal den Lagersitz an der 98er Wippe, müsste nach meinen Aufzeichnungen 18,2mm sein.

@all, 
wir müssen dringend eine gemeinsame Terminologie für die einzelnen Teile und Lagerstellen des Hinterbaus finden. Gibt es da von den deutschen 4Gelenker-Herstellern nix brauchbares? Wer kennt da was?
Wenn es nichts gibt, einige Vorschläge.
Teile: "Dämpferwippen" oder "Dämpferbrücken", "Sitzstrebe" oder "obere Schwinge", "Kettenstrebe" oder "untere Schwinge"
Lager (vorn unten beginnend im Uhrzeigersinn): 1. "Lager Kettenstrebe vorn", 2. "Lager Dämpferwippe vorn", 3. "Trunnionlager" oder "Lager Dämpferwippe mitte", 4. "Lager Dämpferwippe hinten", 5. "Lager Kettenstrebe hinten" oder "HorstLink-Lager".
Lagerstellen an der Kettenstrebe vorn: "links aussen", "rechts aussen", "mittleres Lager", "Dämpferlager".

"98er Hinterbau" für den vom STS, "99er Hinterbau" für den vom Alu-Lobo müsste klar sein.

Verbesserungen erwünscht!

jopo

PS. Wie man sich auf's Polieren freuen kann  Ich kriege die Krise, wenn ich nur daran denke! Auch darum ist mein Lobo-Hinterbau grösstenteils schwarz!


----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

Ja genau,im Dämpferauge unten sitzt eine Gleitlager Buchse (grün).Zusätzlich ist in der mitte der Kettenstrebe noch eine eingepresst.Also an sich eine Kombination aus beiden.Zwischen sitzen noch 2 weisse (Teflon) Scheiben,die leider bei mir als einziges recht abgenutzt sind.

An dem Trunnion Mount an den Dämpferschrauben sind jeweills noch Gleitlager eingebaut.Man kann es auf den Photos recht schlecht sehen

Ich mache morgen ein paar Bilder mit dem gesamten Lagerkit vom Lobo,da können wir uns einen recht guten Überblick gönnen.

>Noch eine Frage:Wofür steht bei den Lobo's und STS das "1000" ???
Kann es seit dass von der Serie jeweils nur tausend Stück gebaut wordn sind?

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## GT-Man (2. September 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage:Wofür steht bei den Lobo's und STS das "1000" ??? Kann es seit dass von der Serie jeweils nur tausend Stück gebaut wordn sind? Grüsse Rafa



Gute Frage, aber ich glaube eher, dass die sich einfach den anderen Fully-Modellen (XCR 1000, STS XCR 1000, STS 1000DS) angleichen wollten und daher irgendeine Zahl genommen haben. Und da die 1000 immer für das Topmodell stand, war das wohl naheliegend. 

Laut den GT-Katalogen war die Lobo-Namensgebung folgende:

1998:
Lobo STS DH
Alu (keins gefunden)

1999:
Lobo STS DH
Lobo 1000 DH (Alu)

2000:
Habe kein STS Lobo mehr gefunden (wurden die STS-Lobos nur 1998-1999 produziert?)  
Lobo DH (Alu)


----------



## jopo (2. September 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> wurden die STS-Lobos nur 1998-1999 produziert?


Ich denke schon, und zum Glück! Darum gab es nur wenige. Viele sind schon in den "Ewigen Lobo-Gründen" und der Rest ist bald hier versammelt  Habe ich ja geschrieben, "Elitärer Club"! Das hatte ich nicht so gemeint, dass man andere ausgrenzen will oder soll, sondern dass die Beschaffung eines Lobo (wobei das STS für mich die Krönung darstellt) als Voraussetzung für die Mitgliedschaft nicht so einfach ist  
Eins habe ich ja schon an Julian Stargazer abgegeben, jetzt habe ich nur noch drei  
jopo


----------



## jopo (2. September 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Das sind Anlaufscheiben, aus dem gleichen Material wie Gleitlager, gibt es z.B. von Igus falls du die Möglichkeit hast über deine/eine Firma zu bestellen. Ansonsten müsste man von denen auch Plattenmaterial bekommen. Vielleich hat ja sogar Conrad so was.


Janikulus, für diese Info hatte ich mich noch garnicht bedankt, dem werde ich mal nachgehen. 
@all, war ansonsten ziemlich wenig Resonanz auf meinen Lager-Beitrag, seltsam. Klar ist, lasst mich das auch erst mal ausprobieren, sind ja doch massive Veränderungen am Hinterbau, Lagersitze verbreitern, Lagersitze aufreiben. Wenn's nicht klappt, ist das Teil hin. 

@speedy, diese Anlaufscheiben müssten ja dann auch für Dich interessant sein. Teflon-Plattenmaterial, zumindest das, das ich hatte, funktioniert nicht, weil viel zu weich!

jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (8. September 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Du biste ne Wucht!



Hallo!

Die Dämpfer-Befestigungsbolzen gehen morgen im Auftrag.

Bei den Wippen dauerts noch in bisschen.Der Programmierer ist im Urlaub.Fauler Hund  

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## lehmann (10. September 2007)

Als Verkäufer von dem Bike solltest Du das eigentlich wissen.
Forumsregeln?

(Beitrag bezog sich auf einen mittlerweile entfernten Eintrag, also nicht wundern)


----------



## Tiensy (13. September 2007)

So, bei mir gibt es nach langem auch mal wieder etwas erfreuliches zu berichten. Mein Lobo steht nun endlich mit einem Bein auf dem Boden...  





Heute erst frisch eingespeicht und absolut unzentriert  

Viele Grüße,

Tien Sy.


----------



## Kint (14. September 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


>



.sts mit alu wipe ?


----------



## jopo (14. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> .sts mit alu wipe ?


Hi Kint, vielleicht solltest Du den Thread regelmässig und vollständig lesen, dann müsstest Du nicht solche Fragen stellen!


----------



## Stargazer2893 (14. September 2007)

der Titel sollte auch reichen  

beim lobo gibts leider noch nix neues, warte immer noch auf die Lieferung.

@jopo
Sitz- und Kettenstrebe is, denk ich klar.
Wenns für die Dämpferwippe keinen fachmännischen Ausdruck gibt würd ich Dämpferwippe bevorzugen.
Bei den Lagern würd ich Dir zustimmen, wie man die genau bezeichnet weiss ich eh nicht  
btw wirklich hübsch Dein Lobo


----------



## jopo (14. September 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hallo!  Die Dämpfer-Befestigungsbolzen gehen morgen im Auftrag.  Bei den Wippen dauerts noch in bisschen.Der Programmierer ist im Urlaub. Fauler Hund
> GRüsse Rafa


Hi Rafael, jetzt fehlt mir der Überblick. Für wen sollen die Dämpferwippen sein? Meine Anfrage war ja nicht ernst gemeint, ich brauche derzeit keine Wippen. Allerdings kann ich mir auch immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass Du diese komplizierten Teile so locker vom Hocker herzauberst. 
jopo


----------



## cyclery.de (14. September 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Hi Rafael, jetzt fehlt mir der Überblick. Für wen sollen die Dämpferwippen sein? Meine Anfrage war ja nicht ernst gemeint, ich brauche derzeit keine Wippen. Allerdings kann ich mir auch immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass Du diese komplizierten Teile so locker vom Hocker herzauberst.
> jopo



Ich entschuldige an dieser Stelle mal den Rafa, der wegen eines nicht ganz unerheblichen Arbeitsunfalls derzeit im Krankenhaus liegt.  
Ich bin mir sicher, dass er dir antworten wird, sobald er wieder daheim am PC sitzt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## jopo (14. September 2007)

Hi Sebastian, danke für die Info! Da Du anscheinend Kontakt hast zu Rafael, grüsse ihn doch bitte von mir, ich wünsche ihm gute Genesung. Ich greife da mal vor und sage, grüsse ihn auch im Namen aller anderen LOBO-Eigner!
jopo


----------



## Tiensy (14. September 2007)

Gute Besserung an Rafael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (14. September 2007)

Werde ich ihm gerne ausrichten ... wird ihm dann auch sicher gleich ein wenig besser gehen  
Ob er es zum Treffen schafft ist derzeit leider fraglich...


----------



## Kint (15. September 2007)

sorry jopo wenn ich bei eurem ganzen geflame, gerne auch von Dir, manche posts nur überfliege. die frage war ernst gemeint. wenn du dich darauf beziehst :



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Exakt!Der gesamte Hinterbau entspricht dem Alu Lobo.Kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor beim zerlegen!



ok - und ? die frage bleibt ob er ein ein sts mit alu wippe aufbauen will - auch wenn mir die vorteile bekannt sind... 

und wer war nochmal auf der suche nach nem bremsadapter ? wenn jemand an ner sts kettenstrebe die abstützung montieren will, es gibt - im baumarkt - einschlagnägel mit rohrschellen für die wasserrohrmontage - nagel ausbohren dann passt das. einfach den durchmesser in zoll umrechnen und umgucken - das funktioniert. die bemaßung für die Stütze habe ich hier noch liegen wenn jemand nachfräsen bzw nachbauen will. auch die originale aufnahme für die RS disk kann ich noch liefern, allerdings funktioniert die nur mit den mit reduzierter einbauweite ausgestatteten white naben. sven...


----------



## Kint (15. September 2007)

und natürlich auch von mri gute besserung - ich sag sowas gerne selbst.


----------



## jopo (15. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> und wer war nochmal auf der suche nach nem bremsadapter ? wenn jemand an ner sts kettenstrebe die abstützung montieren will, es gibt - im baumarkt - einschlagnägel mit rohrschellen für die wasserrohrmontage - nagel ausbohren dann passt das. einfach den durchmesser in zoll umrechnen und umgucken - das funktioniert.


Du würdest an ein Lobo verzinkte Wasserrohr-Schellen schrauben?


----------



## mountymaus (15. September 2007)

Die ALLERBESTEN Genesungswünsche an Rafael, möge er bald wieder richtig auf dem bike sein!!!! 
Was ist denn passiert, wenn man fragen darf??


----------



## Kint (16. September 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Du würdest an ein Lobo verzinkte Wasserrohr-Schellen schrauben?



verzinkt ?  

ja  
und ich habs sogar schon gemacht  
allerdings bevor ich das sts lobo verkauft habe  
it works... 

ist genau 1,55 zoll das maß der strebe und die schelle gibbet in 1,5 zoll....
ich weiss kult und so - und klar ists doof waber wer kein geld hat sich eine fräsen zu lasssen für den läufts erstmal auch so. und die kanten sind sogar gebördelt es gibt also auch keine probleme mit der kerbwirkung.... 

und wer ne aluwippe an ein sts schraubt kennnt sowieso keinen schmerz...


----------



## jopo (17. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> und wer ne aluwippe an ein sts schraubt kennnt sowieso keinen schmerz...


Hi Kint, ich hatte Dich bisher für ein lebendiges GT-Lexikon gehalten. Dann solltest Du aber auch wissen, dass es die GT-Leute waren, die das STS-Lobo in 1999 mit dem Hinterbau vom Alu-Lobo ausgestattet haben. Der Grund war wohl die Umstellung von Gleitlager auf Nadellager (wobei Du ja in einer Mail an mich mal geschrieben hast, beides wäre Deiner Meinung nach gleich gut). Ich finde den 98er Hinterbau optisch auch schöner, aber Rafa hat nun mal ein Lobo mit 99er erwischt und das ist doch wohl immer noch besser als garkein STS-Lobo ............ oder?
Und verzinkte Schellen vorschlagen und dann über einen originalen Hinterbau meckern passt für mich irgendwie nicht zusammen, solltest Du mal drüber nachdenken!
jopo


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Hi Kint, ich hatte Dich bisher für ein lebendiges GT-Lexikon gehalten. Dann solltest Du aber auch wissen, dass es die GT-Leute waren, die das STS-Lobo in 1999 mit dem Hinterbau vom Alu-Lobo ausgestattet haben. Der Grund war wohl die Umstellung von Gleitlager auf Nadellager (wobei Du ja in einer Mail an mich mal geschrieben hast, beides wäre Deiner Meinung nach gleich gut). Ich finde den 98er Hinterbau optisch auch schöner, aber Rafa hat nun mal ein Lobo mit 99er erwischt und das ist doch wohl immer noch besser als garkein STS-Lobo ............ oder?
> Und verzinkte Schellen vorschlagen und dann über einen originalen Hinterbau meckern passt für mich irgendwie nicht zusammen, solltest Du mal drüber nachdenken!
> jopo





jopo, abgesehen davon dass sowas gar nicht hierhergehört wars nur ne frage und kein meckern. der hinterbau wurde nicht nur aus lagertechnischen gründen getauscht, sondern weil die sts wippen auch gerne brachen. genau wie die kettenstreben. meine lexika lassen mich im stich mir war bisher weder bewusst, dass es A das sts 99 noch gab und B dass es von Gt werkseitig mit dem geänderten hinterbau ausgestattet war. auch nicht dass ich behauptet hätte gleitlager und nadellager seien gleich gut war mir so nicht bekannt. würde meiner überzeugung wiedersprechen. ich sagte folgendes:


Funktionell (bzw von der werkstoffseite und konstruktionsseite  her ) gibt es übrigens keinen Grund an Gleitlagern was auszusetzen. Haken bei den plaste lagern sind nur dann zu sehn wenn die rahmen nicht mit der nötigen sorgfalt produziert bzw konstruiert wurden. ....   .... aber schau dir mal alte proflex rahmen an. die haben als hauptlager meist ein ziemlich großes gleitlager und ... ... funktionieren die tadellos. du kannst den hinterbau mit nem einzigen schmatz vom Rahmendreieck trennen, vollkommen verspannungsfrei, anders als bei gt. (leider). 


und dergleichen mehr. wobei völlig klar ist - und absolut unbestritten, dass bei unserem hiesiegen wetter bei unzureichender dichtung jedes lager nach gewisser zeit den geist aufgibt, auch  nadellager. gekapselte gleitlager - mit nem mit sorgfalt gefertigtem rahmen halte ich jedoch in der tat, bei entsprechender wartung für interessanter als ungekapselte nadellager. gerade bei nem downhillbike...

so und zum abschluss noch der satz zur schelle, zitat ich: 





Kint schrieb:


> ich weiss kult und so - und klar ists doof waber wer kein geld hat sich eine fräsen zu lasssen für den läufts erstmal auch so.



thats it. darf ich jetzt auch dich zitieren und sagen 



jopo schrieb:


> Ich fände es *G*u*T*, wenn wir uns in diesem Thread künftig wieder ausschliesslich auf das Thema *L O B O* besinnen und beschränken und Müll-Beiträge einfach ignorieren würden. Das hat doch schonmal ganz *G*u*T* funktioniert!
> jopo


----------



## jopo (18. September 2007)

He Kint, ist schon OK. Ich hatte zwar lieber gehört, dass Du Deinen Vorschlag mit den Schellen einfach zurücknimmst, aber alle haben es auch so verstanden, worum es mir geht. Klar kann nicht jeder, wie ich, solche Teile nachbauen, aber dieser Thread ist ja auch für die gegenseitige Hilfe gedacht. Meine noch zu bauenden Schellen für die Kettenführung werden ziemlich genau den Schellen für die Bremsabstützung entsprechen. Wenn die fertig sind, berichte ich darüber und langfristig kann ich dann auch bei Bedarf mal eine für einen anderen Lobo-Besitzer bauen. Das Problem bei den Schellen ist ja auch, dass die Verschraubung um 5° (fünf Grad!) von dem Winkel der Kettenstrebe abweichen sollte, zumindest ist das bei den Original-Schellen und bei meinen KeFü-Schellen so.
Was Du zu den Lagern hier geschieben hast, entspricht ziemlich genau dem, was Du mir geschrieben hast, ist OK. Die Passung bei den GT-Teilen ist wohl auch sehr unterschiedlich, habe ich bei meinen Rahmen festgestellt. Beim fabrikneuen passen die Lager so genau, dass die Achse allein duch die Schwerkraft herausgleitet, wenn der Rahmen auf der Seite liegt und die Achse nicht verschraubt ist. (man könnte auch sagen, die Lager haben ab Werk so viel Spiel ;-). Aber das ist nicht das Problem, der Verschleiss durch schlechte Passung ist nichts gegen den Verschleiss durch Belastung und vor allem durch eindringenden Schmutz. Lies doch mal, was ich schon zu dem Thema geschrieben habe, Sichwort >Spritzschutz<. 

jopo

PS. es geht mir hier nur um LOBO! Ich habe Deinen Beitrag nicht als "Müllbeitrag" gewertet und darum nicht ignoriert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.schmidt (29. September 2007)

Hallo Gt Freaks,

möchte mich kurz vorstellen: mein Name ist Markus, bin 42 Jahre alt, wohnhaft in der Nähe von Giessen in Hessen.
Mein Heimat-DH-Revier ist der Dünsberg mit 500 Höhenmetern.
Ich habe mir vorletzte Woche einen Wunschtraum erfüllt: Wollte schon immer ein Lobo haben und nun hat es endlich geklappt! Bin bei so mancher Auktion in letzter Sekunde überboten worden. Habe mir den schwarzen Alu-Lobo-Rahmen Größe "M" von Janikulus ersteigern können. Freue mich schon sehr auf den Aufbau!
Habe den Rahmen mal neben mein LTS 2000 DS gehalten, welches in 18" Rahmengröße auch ungefähr der Größe "M" entsprechen sollte. Das Lobo fällt aber wesentlich kleiner aus. Hat jemand mit meiner ungefähren Körpergröße (178cm) Erfahrung mit einem Lobo dieser Größe .
Oder sollte ich lieber noch etwas warten, und auf ein Angebot in der Größe "L" spekulieren??
Wäre für Eure Unterstützung dankbar!

P.S. suche die folgenden Teile: 

Leider war beim Rahmen keine Bremse mit dabei! 
vieleicht hat jemand von Euch noch eine Originale Hope oder Rockshox mit floating Caliper und original BMA zu verkaufen?
Ausserdem sind die Rahmendecals auf einer Seite abgelöst, so daß der Hauptrahmen neu lackiert werden müßte.
Suche deshalb dringend ein Decal set vom Lobo 1000 DH 
 ( Der Aufkleber mit dem Wolf würde mir zur Not auch schon reichen ?!?)

Gruß und allzeit Happy Trails

Markus
-der (bald) mit dem Wolf tanzt-


----------



## Kint (29. September 2007)

m.schmidt schrieb:


> Gruß und allzeit Happy Trails
> 
> Markus
> -der (bald) mit dem Wolf tanzt-



hi markus willkommen im forum. bezüglich der rahmengröße wirst du hier sicherlich noch was hören da halte ich mich mit meiner größe mal raus. 

die originale BMA ist rechts schwierig zu beschaffen. wer eine hat gibt sie selten wieder her - bzw wer zwei hat behält normalerweise eine als reserve. einzeln mit geduld im hafen zu fischen ist da wohl das einzige. ich weise nochmal auf die hier im forum verpönte lösung mit der wasserrohrschelle hin, die zumindest bei den runden sts streben geht. der alu stab zur abstützung ist schnell ausm metallhandel gefertigt bzw es gibt so ne abstützung für den A2Z adapter - zum canti boss - die kann man dankl der gelenkaugen mit gewinde auf dei länge anpassen . bisschen komplizierter ist die floating halterung. ebenfalls nur noch bei ebay zu bekommen, wird sie recht teuer gehandelt. die war zudem meist auf die jeweilige bremse angepasst (?) zumindest bei der rs disk. letztere ist nicht gern gesehen in Dhiller kreisen - technisch definitiv überholt. jopo und andere schwören auf sauberes anschweissen einer is2000 halterung am linke AE, meines wurde zerlöchert um eien anschraubbare halterung von BETD zu befesetigen - mein persönlicher alptraum ehrlich gesagt. 

zudem brauchst du bei der originalen aufnahme einen nabensatz mit reduzierter einabubreite - schön sind vor allem die White naben auch ein guter klang und vor allem sehr gute naben. haken - 3loch aufnahme die allleredings zu 6loch kompatibel ist. die hope naben sind ebenfalls sehr selten. haken hier - die dinger haben gerne 5loch aufnahme die nicht direkt kompatibel zur 6loch ist .

alles in allem ist wahrscheinlich die originale lösung die schönste - setzt aber jede menge geduld und extra $ voraus da die teile selten und wenn dann etwas teurer sind. 

zu den wölfen. sehr selten. kaum zu bekommen und wenn dann hat ein kundiger verkäufer meist 50 plus für einen satz kleber veranschlagt. diverse anschreiben bei verkäufern und käufern mir die dinger zwecks repro zu scannen sind aber bisher im sande verlaufen. lobo sticke rgibts sonst auch von zeit zu zeit inner bucht. hoffe erstmal geholfen zu haben.


----------



## m.schmidt (30. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

@kint:  danke für die Tipps.
Insbesondere die Sache mit der Bremse werde ich noch mal überdenken. 
Zur Not gibt es noch die Firma Brake Therapy in den USA -die bauen (ziemlich teuere) Floating Caliper Systeme für die meisten Downhillbikes. Die verbinden aber den Bremssattel nicht über eine Koppelstange mit der Kettenstrebe ( wie Original beim Lobo ) sondern mit einem nicht mitfedernden Teil am Hauptrahmen. Macht m.E. irgendwie mehr Sinn!
Auf der Website von Kona ist die Wirkung des D.O.P.E Systems von Brake Therapy mit einem kleinen Mpeg-Clip ganz gut erklärt.

@all:
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wieviel Lobos überhaupt produziert wurden? wär ja mal interessant.

Gibt es noch Teilequellen?

Hab mir gerade 2 original-Rebuild-Lagersätze von GT mit Industrielagern in den USA bestellt- die sind dort noch bei einem Bikeshop vorrätig!

Die Firma Icycles hat immer günstige RS-Pullshocks im Lieferprogramm gehabt.-Leider gibt es die nicht mehr!

 Viel Spaß weiterhin  

Markus


----------



## jopo (30. September 2007)

Hallo Markus, willkommen im LOBO-Thread! Ich denke/hoffe, Du hast den Thread im wesentlichen mitgelesen oder nachgelesen. Ich würde Dir raten, nicht auf einen grösseren Rahmen zu warten, sondern den Aufbau mit dem M-Rahmen zu beginnen. Wenn Du mal einen grösseren Rahmen findest, kannst Du immer noch umbauen. Die Grösse des Rahmendreiecks täuscht vielleicht auch ein bißchen, die Sattelstützenneigeung ist sehr stark, so dass die Sitzposition doch ziemlich weit nach hinten verlagert ist, DH-mässig entspannt, sozusagen. Ich bin 176 gross und komme mit meinem STS-Lobo in Grösse M bisher besser zurecht, als ich es erwartet hätte.

Zur Bremse möchte ich nur sagen, dass Hope die C2 mit floating-Halterung nur für 155er Bremsscheiben gebaut hat, wohl weil es schwierig ist, so ein bewegliches Teil, das sich wiederum nur über einen Alu-Stab abstützt, verwindungsfrei zu bekommen. Die Bremsleistung dieser Lösung ist m. E. allerdings besser als man denken sollte, ich habe Julian Stargazer ja ein Lobo mit dieser Bremse verkauft (allerdings nie selber heftig getestet), vielleicht schreibt er mal was dazu. Eine 155er Bremsscheibe hätte ich noch abzugeben, ist bei meinen Bremsscheiben-Pics zu sehen auf Seite 2.
Für mich ist Hope 5Loch übrigens das Mass der Dinge, ich hatte bei meinen ca. 10 Scheiben, die ich bisher gefahren bin, keine einzige, die nicht ohne jeden Schlag gelaufen ist. Da weiss ich von anderen Leuten mit anderen Fabrikaten, aber auch von Hope 6-Loch schlechteres. War übrigens auch mal eine Diskussion im Hope-Forum bezüglich Bremsenklingeln, dass bei grossen 6Loch-Scheiben auftritt, bei 5Loch aber nicht!
Wenn man grössere Scheiben fahren will (ich habe 180er hinten), bleibt bezüglich Stabilität m. E. nur ein angeschweisster Adapter. Ausserdem ist dann zu jeder Bremse und Scheibe eine individuelle Lösung möglich ohne zusätzliche Zwischenadapter. Wenn ich meine Hope Enduro, die mit Caliper3 hinten für 165er Scheibe ist, an IS2000 mit 180er Scheibe fahren wollte, brauchte ich einen Zwischenadapter +15mm, sowas gibt es aber nicht auf diesem Planeten, jedenfalls nicht serienmässig! 
185er Scheiben schleifen definitiv am Horst-Link! Der Rad- Ein- und Ausbau ist auch mit 180er Scheibe schon problematisch, weil das Auge vom Schaltauge das Hinterrad nach vorne zwingt und da ist dann auch wieder das Horst-Link im Weg. Man muss die Scheibe etwas biegen oder am Schaltauge herumfeilen (wie ich es gemacht habe) damit es schwenkbar ist. Lösung wäre ein selbstgebautes Schaltauge. Vielleicht bringen wir hier ja mal soviele Interessenten dafür zusammen, dass es sich lohnt eine Aktion deswegen zu starten. Gezeichnet habe ich es schon.
Wäre ein Fall für Speedy Rafael (weiss übrigens jemand genaues, wie es ihm inzwischen geht und ob er ohne bleibenden Schaden davon gekommen ist?).

Also viel Spass beim Aufbau und halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!

jopo


----------



## castortroy (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute, vielleicht kann mir geholfen werden! Ich wüßte gerne welche Länge das Innenlager haben muß?


----------



## Tiensy (2. Oktober 2007)

Beim STS sind es 73mm Gehaeusebreite. Die Laenge der Welle richtet sich wohl eher nach den Kurbeln die Du fahren willst.



castortroy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, vielleicht kann mir geholfen werden! Ich wüßte gerne welche Länge das Innenlager haben muß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (2. Oktober 2007)

ein Satz White Industries Naben für RS Scheibenbremse aus US Bucht:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-disc-...ryZ36143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jopo (2. Oktober 2007)

castortroy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, vielleicht kann mir geholfen werden!


Hallo castortroy, was für ein Lobo willst Du denn aufbauen? Nimm Dir ein Beispiel am Markus, erzähl mal was darüber. Ich bin immer sehr neugierig, was neue Lobo-Besitzer betrifft! 
jopo


----------



## Kint (4. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ein Satz White Industries Naben für RS Scheibenbremse aus US Bucht:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-disc-...ryZ36143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



allerdings nicht fürs lobo. bzw nicht mit dem floating geschichten kompatibel. man beachte die linke achsaufnahme der HR nabe. bei denen mit verminderter einbaubreite war die achsaufnahme bündig mit dem runtergezogenen flansch. ist ne standrad 135er nabe. trotzdem schön und bei passendem preis bald mein set.


----------



## m.schmidt (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi @ all,
danke erstmal für den netten Empfang im Forum.
Es macht Spaß hier bei Euch! ich denke, wir werden noch viele Jahre Freude mit unseren Lobos haben!
Beim Anblick der formvollendeten Konstruktion läuft einem immer wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen! CNC-Parts wo es nur geht, und Schweißnähte vom Allerfeinsten!!
@jopo: Du hast mich überzeugt: ich werde den Rahmen aufbauen, und nicht auf ein Lobo in Größe "L" warten.
Danke für Dein Angebot mit der Scheibe. Ich denke ich werd nochmal darauf zurückkommen!
Habe gestern mal in der englischen Bucht gefischt, und die folgende Hope-H2 Bremse mit der originalen BIG-UN-Nabe ergattert:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320166407619   -wieder ein Wenig näher am Rollout- 
Was meint ihr, ist die ok?
 Leider ist keine Achse mit dabei. 
Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, welche (Steck)achse in die BIG UN hinenpasst?  

Happy Trails...

Markus


----------



## Janikulus (5. Oktober 2007)

was haltet ihr von der Überlegung: A2Z Adapter an Lobo?





war heute eine kleine Runde mit neuen Kore Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Titec Sattel drehen. Ist das ein schönes Gefühl das Rad endlich fahren zu können!

Aber die RS Disc ist echt, naja, schlecht...
ich habe irgendwie keine Lust auf die Technik.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2007)

hab zwar kein lobo (was mich nicht stört) aber dafür ein A2Z adapter an dem ein lts dranhängt.
und ich muss euch sagen das teil funktioniert wunderbar.   


ICH HAB DA MAL WAS VORBEREITET:


----------



## m.schmidt (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi again
Hat jemand mal Bilder von der Hope C2-Bremse mit der
Big UN-Nabe ? Laut Angabe des Erstbesitzers der Bremse Soll angeblich eine QR-Achse verbaut sein!? kann das sei für DH?

Gruß Markus


----------



## jopo (5. Oktober 2007)

m.schmidt schrieb:


> Hi again
> Hat jemand mal Bilder von der Hope C2-Bremse mit der
> Big UN-Nabe ? Laut Angabe des Erstbesitzers der Bremse Soll angeblich eine QR-Achse verbaut sein!? kann das sei für DH?
> Gruß Markus


 
Hi Markus, Du brauchst eine spezielle Nabe für die Bremse, hat Kint doch schon geschrieben, die braucht dann wiederum einen speziellen (etwas längeren) Schnellspanner. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, stand WTB drauf und er hatte einen ziemlich langen Spannhebel. Zum Ausbau des Hinterrads muss dann immer der Schnellspanner entfernt werden, die Bremse bleibt am Rahmen verschraubt. Julian Stargazer hat ein Lobo mit so einer Bremse von mir bekommen, der könnte sicher auch Fotos machen und das Ding besser beschreiben als ich. Mich hat das, nachdem ich es gesehen hatte, nicht mehr so wirklich interessiert ;-)
jopo


----------



## Janikulus (6. Oktober 2007)

ja das habe ich noch an meinem Lobo, es hat eine gerändelte Mutter auf der linken Seite die die Bremsbefestigung am Rahmen klemmt und ein zweites Innengewinde für den Schnellspanner hat, ist von WTB und ist ein QR. Ich versuche mal die Tage Bilder zu machen wenn es interessiert.
Paul


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

hope bausatz sieht wie folgt aus :

vorne bigun mit steckachse - gängige passen da afaik.

hinten bigun mit QR - dieser ist NORMALLANG läuft von rechts (hebel rechts (!) ) 

durch nabe ( die wegen der floating geschichte ne verminderte einbaubreite - schlag mich - müsste messen 127 mm (?) hat ) 

floating adapter ( der mit dem dicken Bolzen ( siehste auf dem ebay bild - das verrostete teil) und der speziellen mutter (mit großem gewinde für den befestigungsbolzen und zusätzlichem kleinen für den QR) befestigt wird ) 

in eben die Mutter. somit hast du NAbe, Floating geschichte in 135mm ausfallende. 

Folglich benötigst du jetzt noch folgendes 

- 180  (!)  ,

- ne schön dazu passende vorderradnabe zb ne hope bigun könnte man nehmen...

- so wie ich das sehe - die links sitzende Mutter mit zwei gewinden - denn das was da zu sehen ist sieht mir wie standard schlossmutter aus kannst du dir aus nem stück edelstahl drehen lassen - sollte nicht zu teuer sein denk ich ( ca. 30, 40  )  achte drauf dass das innengewinde die spezifikation des Spanners hat !

- nen Schnellspanner mit 135mm denn länger braucht der nicht zu sein - läuft ja ganz normal in di3e mutter links. 

dann passt das.

ach und wenn die zwei gewinde mutter tatsächlich nicht dabei ist und du dir eine anfertigen lassen musst sag vorher bescheid brauche auch eine----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (6. Oktober 2007)

Super, Kint, und woher bekommt er die hintere Nabe mit 127mm Einbaubreite? Beschaffst Du die? Oder muss er 100 Jahre ebay suchen?
Kann man eine normale 135mm BigUn umbauen, das ist die Frage. Wobei es schon schwierig ist, eine solche zu bekommen. Ich habe meine letzte gerade an redsandow verkauft, und ich wüsste nicht, dass man die umbauen könnte. Also ist seine Bremse wohl für die Tonne.
jopo

PS. Der Scheiss ist, das die Komplett-Sets so zerstückelt verkauft werden! Wenn ich mein aktuelles Lobo mal abgebe, was durchaus passieren kann, dann nur komplett. Aus Prinzip, auch wenn ich dadurch weniger Kohle reinkriege.

Noch was fällt mir gerade ein, ich habe ja noch eine BigUn im Raven. Ist allerdings das neuere schlankere Modell in schwarz. Ich werde die mal anschauen, ob man die umbauen kann, dann würde ich die abgeben.

Ach ja, und schau meine Signatur seit Wochen. Was denkst Du wieviele Angebote ich schon habe?


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Super, Kint, und woher bekommt er die hintere Nabe mit 127mm Einbaubreite? Beschaffst Du die? Oder muss er 100 Jahre ebay suchen?
> ...
> 
> ...
> Ach ja, und schau meine Signatur seit Wochen. Was denkst Du wieviele Angebote ich schon habe?



schon wieder so einen netten tonfall drauf.  

jopo - wenn ich das ebay angebot richtig gelesen habe ist eine hintere nabe dabei - sie war nur nicht abgebildet. aber vielleicht hast du ja was anderes gelesen - deswegen nochmal zum abgleich :

"
Rear C2 hope calliper, with goodridge hose and 5 bolt disc. independant braking arm and red hope big un hub(not pictured)

this calliper is very rare and sits next to the hub on a GT LOBO

Calliper No.2

brake is in a good condition, and has not been used for sometime so could do with a service to get it up to maximum performance. the hub is the original hub that came with the bike and therefore it is quite old, the bearings feel and sound fine but if new bearings are needed then they can be obtained from chainreaction for 9.99 
"

und wenn der text und das angebot stimmt stammt alles ausm lobo - dh sie hat die richtige einbaubreite.

so und bezÃ¼glich BIG UNS generell - 

- ich habe dies jahr bereits einen satz verkauft, (fÃ¼r 70 â¬)  

-letzte woche rausgegangen - kompletter LRS fÃ¼r 112 â¬ 


und wer weiter sucht findet sogar noch mehr .:


-mal schwarz mit schnellspanner 

-mal ne neuere in rot 

-ein  satz in anthrazit 

-ne goldene fÃ¼r hinten

-einen satz in silber 

warum genau sollte man die nicht umbauen kÃ¶nnen ? ich gehe davon aus das der NabenkÃ¶rper identisch ist - alles andere wÃ¤re schwachsinnig von hope gewesen - ausserdem war dafÃ¼r die stÃ¼ckzahl der lobos zu gering. 
letztendlich ist das ne hohlachse - mit zwei endstÃ¼cken, wahrscheinlich miteinander verschraubt um die vorspannung auf die lager zu minimieren - wen kÃ¼mmerts da ob du links ein anderes endstÃ¼ck einsetzt ? - und selbst wenn das nicht gehen sollte - dann kannst du links immer noch abdrehen und (fÃ¼r den fall dass nicht genug material da ist ) einen einsatz reinsetzen. 

stehst du nicht an ner drehbank ? oder wie habe ich "...Klar kann nicht jeder, wie ich, solche Teile nachbauen..." zu verstehen ? - 


und was suchst DU  jetzt genau ? 

-ne blaue ? 

-oder ne schwarze ? 


und willst du das fieseste hÃ¶ren ? 

vor 6 tagen wurde ein LOBO satz (130mmm spacing) fÃ¼r gerade mal 74 â¬ verkauft....

 sachen gibts


----------



## hoeckle (6. Oktober 2007)

Seid doch lieb zueinander, ist hier NICHT KTWR


----------



## jopo (6. Oktober 2007)

OK, Kint, hast gewonnen! Ich habe jetzt nicht alles geprüft, was Du da geschrieben hast, aber wird schon stimmen. Sei nicht sauer, das war nicht so gemeint, ich habe die Auktion nicht angeschaut (bin in englisch auch nicht so fit) und hier war nur die Rede von der Bremse. Und das da soviel altes Hope-Zeug vertickt wird, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, in D-Land kommt seit Monaten nichts mehr.


Übrigens habe ich mein Lobo soeben bergtauglich gemacht (neues Schaltseil für die Rohloff, so dass sich jetzt auch der Berggang schalten lässt und neuen Steuersatz, damit die Gabel nicht mehr so wackelt. Morgen werden, so der Gott der Wölfe es will, die ersten 900 Höhenmeter rauf und runter vernichtet. Hurrraaaa, endlich gehts los! Bericht folgt morgen Abend.

jopo

PS. nein, ich stehe nicht an der Drehbank! Und die Schellen kann man wohl auch nicht an einer Drehbank nachbauen, sind Frästeile. Und ich bastele sowas mit der Laubsäge von Hand, fast jedenfalls. Ich lasse mir in ein Stück Alu-Stangenmaterial ein Loch bohren, Durchmesser 25mm (Strebendurchmesser) und säge und feile dann von Hand aus dem vollen Material. So geht das!


----------



## Tiensy (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jörg,

freut mich zu hören, dass der Lohn für die ganze Mühe morgen erprobt wird. Wünsche Dir gutes Wetter und freie Fahrt.

Könntest Du mir mal bitte sagen, wie sich die Gabel mit dem Lobo fährt? Ich bin irgendwie unzufrieden mit meiner Gabel und suche nach weiteren Alternativen...


----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> ...



es geht mir hier nicht ums gewinnen. mir gings _mal wieder_ nur um den tonfall...
und mir ist durchaus klar dass die dinger nicht gedreht werden  -wobei; wer einmal an sowas stand :
http://www.mercateo.com/p/311-4311/Drehmaschine_Proficenter_700_WV_230_V.html

is schon doll und fräsen kann man damit eingeschränkt auch -  leider fehlt mir dafür noch was kleingeld - und ein gt geb ich dafür nicht her.... 

 ich wollte ausdrücken ich hatte dich für nen "Maschinisten" gehalten - wusste nicht dass du in Heimarbeit die Laubsäge schwingst. umso mehr Respekt dass Du die dann auch evtl für andere fertigen willst...

wenn du wirklich ne nabe suchst kommst du um UK nicht rum, die sind dort wesentlich verbreiteter als hier oder in Usa - warum dürfte klar sein. zweitens signaturen liest hier kein mensch - die erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht. 

suchst du den alten nabenkörper ? - und würdest du sie auch umeloxieren und mit neuen Lagern bestücken - oder solls dann schon ne neue / nos / gut erhaltene original schwarze sein ? wenn dein englisch mangelhaft ist - biete ich dir gerne an mich dort umzusehen - ich bin eh öfters in den  englischsprachigen ebay seiten unterwegs denn hier in D gibts selten was dolles und wenn is es schweineteuer. 

so und dann sei noch gesagt der befestigungsbolzen der Hope passt nicht an den caliper der RS disk. mein problem ich habe nämlich die RS und den Hope bolzen. und latürnich keine mutter. 

und klar auch von mir viel spass beim ersten richtigen ausritt....


----------



## jopo (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Kint, leg bitte nicht jedes Wort von mir auf die Goldwaage. Ich schreibe hier im Forum kein Amtsdeutsch, eher ein bischen flapsig. Auch das mit dem gewinnen war nicht wörtlich gemeint, ich wollte damit sagen, das ich mich geirrt hatte und Du recht hattest, OK?!
Danke für Dein Angebot, dass Du mit nach einer Nabe für mich schauen willst, das nehme ich gern an. Aber dann würde ich auch auf eine gute fette schwarze warten. Ich habe ja eine, aber die ist umrüstbar auf QR und darum sind die Spacer lose dabe. Ist jedesmal eine Fummelei, das Rad ein- und auszubauen und das passiert oft wg. Autotransport. Ausserdem stimmt die Einbaubreite nicht, der eine Spacer ist vom Vorbesitzer um 2mm abgedreht (warum auch immer?). 
Ja, ich habe vor langer Zeit mal Schreiner gelernt und bearbeite darum Alu auch eher Schreinermässig. Derzeit komme ich wg. Familienangelegenheiten und Anderem allerdings nicht mal richtig dazu, meinen eigenen Kram zu machen. 
Und jetzt geht's auffi auf'n Berg!
jopo


----------



## hoeckle (7. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> -wobei; wer einmal an sowas stand :
> http://www.mercateo.com/p/311-4311/Drehmaschine_Proficenter_700_WV_230_V.html
> 
> is schon doll und fräsen kann man damit eingeschränkt auch -  leider fehlt mir dafür noch was kleingeld - und ein gt geb ich dafür nicht her....
> ...



Hallo Sven, Dir ist bestimmt bewusst, daß Du den Maschinenpreis min. mit Faktor 2 multiplizieren musst, damit du damit auch vernünftig arbeiten kannst...  Drehstähle, Plattenhalter, Plättchen, 3-4 Schnellwechselhalter, 3-, 4-Backenfutter...Fräser...etc...


----------



## phposse (7. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe mein GT richter 8.0 bei einem Auktionshaus, fängt mit E an. Versand wird für 45 Euro gemacht. Artnr. 290168197361, also .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (7. Oktober 2007)

So, Leute, erste richtige Tour mit meinem Bergrauf und Bergrunter - LOBO. Auf die Kampenwand, Start ab Aschau im Chiemgau. Die Tour hat ca. 900HM auf 10 Km Länge, das sagt einiges. Zuerst mal ein paar Bilder:

Start, Herbstnebel am Berg






Erste Höhenmeter, im Hintergrund Burg Hohenaschau






Auf dem Reitweg (der heisst wirklich so). Die einzige Kehre, die ich nie fahre. Hinter mir geht es einige Meter runter. Wäre nicht nur peinlich, dort zu landen.







Halbzeit, der Nebel verzieht sich, die Sonne kommt raus







Bei ca. 600HM, hinten unter den Wolken ist der Chiemsee.







Bei ca. 800HM, unten ist Aschau im Chiemgau.







Gipfelkreuz, der HAC4 zeigt 895HM






Wieder unten, (beim Downhill werden keine Fotos gemacht, geht alles viel zu schnell! ;-) Leon und Lobo wieder friedlich vereint.







Huch, der Löwe hat den Wolf geschluckt, in einem Stück!







So, nun ein Bericht aus dem Fahrerlager. Vorweg noch, ich bin die Tour in den letzten Wochen 3 Mal mit meinem CD-SuperV gefahren, das hat hinten 80mm FW, vorn eine Marzocchi mit 105mm und da sind jetzt auch Enduro-Laufräder mit Fat Albert drin.
Der Uphill ging mit dem Wolf völlig unspektakulär. Klar, die 16 Kilo machen sich bemerkbar, aber der Hinterbau wippt überhaupt nicht und dank der abgesenkten Front sind die Klettereigenschaften überraschend gut.
Aber der Downhill. Die ersten Höhenmeter vernichtet man auf einer glatten leicht geschotterten Piste, dann Asphalt mit bis zu 25% Gefälle. Das Bike liegt wie ein Brett. Die Hope Enduro Bremsen sind eine Schau. Sind doch bei hoher Geschwindigkeit eine Klasse besser als meine ollen C2, hatte keinen so grossen Unterschied erwartet. Die Scheibengösse 205/180 spielt sicher auch eine Rolle.
Dann in den Trail, da kam das grosse Entsetzen. Die Gabel ist voll überdämpft, sowohl die voll offene Zugstufe wie auch die nicht regelbare Druckstufe. Da muss ich mit G:A mal ein paar Worte reden. Mit dem CD-SV war ich im Trail schneller unterwegs, obwohl dieser mit Wurzeln und Steinen heftig zu fahren ist und Federweg hier von Vorteil wäre. Aber so wendig wie mein CD-SV wird das Lobo nie sein. Einige Kehren, die ich mit dem fluppigen SV fahren kann, gehen mit dem Wolf nicht, da ist er einfach zu träge dafür.
Mit den Bremsen ist es im Trail auch eher umgekehrt, da kommt es auf Standfestigkeit nicht so an und die die C2 sind besser dosierbar.
Das Beste am Lobo im Trail war die Kettenführung. Wo jedes Bike mit Kettenschaltung scheppert wie ein alter Eimer hat mein Lobo keinen Laut von sich gegeben. Obwohl es wegen der überdämpften Gabel herumgesprungen ist wie ein Ziegenbock und kaum zu halten war, kam vom Antrieb kein Ton. Absolut leise das ganze Bike, einfach eine Schau!
Ein Fazit will ich noch nicht ziehen, erstmal muss die Gabel funktionieren.
jopo


----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> gute fette schwarze



ist in die suche integriert. 



jopo schrieb:


> der eine Spacer ist vom Vorbesitzer um 2mm abgedreht (warum auch immer?).



ferndiagnose ist - die QR einsätze werden in die spacer der steckachse geschoben. da die einsätze wahrscheinlich einen kragen aufweisen damit sie nicht reinrutschen mussten die spacer um diese kragendicke reduziert werden - damit sie ins ausfallende passt. die spacer kannst du übrigens bei vielen biguns von hand ab bzw rausziehen. 



hoeckle schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, Dir ist bestimmt bewusst, daß Du den Maschinenpreis min. mit Faktor 2 multiplizieren musst, damit du damit auch vernünftig arbeiten kannst...  Drehstähle, Plattenhalter, Plättchen, 3-4 Schnellwechselhalter, 3-, 4-Backenfutter...Fräser...etc...



klar ist mir das klar. deswegen steht sie ja auch noch nicht hier neben dem bett....  2.2 könnte man ja vielleicht noch aufbringen. udn dann solls vielleicht auch nicht gerade die hier sein... 



und jopo schick. das mit de rgabel wird sich doch hoffentlich noch klären... kannst du nochmal ein detailfoto der kettenführung posten die siehtabgefahren aus.


----------



## jopo (8. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> ferndiagnose ist - die QR einsätze werden in die spacer der steckachse geschoben. da die einsätze wahrscheinlich einen kragen aufweisen damit sie nicht reinrutschen mussten die spacer um diese kragendicke reduziert werden - damit sie ins ausfallende passt. die spacer kannst du übrigens bei vielen biguns von hand ab bzw rausziehen.


Ferndiagnose falsch. Beim Umbau auf QR müssen sogar die Lager getauscht werden. Die Spacer für die 20mm-Achse haben damit nix zu tun. Die haben auch keine Verbindung zu dieser Nabe, die werden nur mit auf die Achse geschoben. Ich vermute, dass ein Spacer abgedreht wurde um den Abstand an der Scheibenbremse zu korrigieren. Andere Erklärung gibt es eigentlich nicht. Ich kenne die Naben, bei denen die Spacer an der Nabe sitzen und herausziehbar sind, so eine will ich ja.

Hier das Pic von der KeFü. Handgeschnitzt aus V2A-Blech! In meinem Album bei den Lobo-Pics findest Du noch mehr Detailbilder


----------



## Kint (8. Oktober 2007)

war ein versuch.... 

und das ist doch mal ein bild - blitzendes alu und schwarz wohin man schaut. schicke schnitzarbeit...


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo leute!

Nach 4 Wochen Abwesenheit bin wieder da (Arbeitsunfall).

WErd wohl noch ne Zeit zu hause sitzen müssen,dementsprechend hab ich keinen Zugriff auf Maschinen geglicher Art   .

Am Sts Lobo ist seit dem zerlegen nicht viel passiert,ausser dass die Kettenstrebe nach viel Glasperlenstrahlen/Schleifen und polieren Ihren alten Glanz wiederbekommen hat.

Der unterschied is scho enorm,aber die sauarbeit zahlt sich aus!(photos Folgen demnächst)

Sobald meine Hand wieder ihre normale bewegungsfreihit erlangt,gehts weiter mit dem Hinterbau.Irgendwie klappts mit der Dorado nicht so recht,wobei angeblich in letzter Zeit einige Pro'Boxxers durch ebay gegangen sind.

GRüsse Rafael


----------



## Janikulus (11. Oktober 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Sobald meine Hand wieder ihre normale bewegungsfreihit erlangt,gehts weiter mit dem Hinterbau.Irgendwie klappts mit der Dorado nicht so recht,wobei angeblich in letzter Zeit einige Pro'Boxxers durch ebay gegangen sind.



schön, dass du wieder da bist! 

als Begrüßung hier mal eine Pro aus UK:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rock-Shox-Box...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2007)

Keine Schnäppchen, aber bei hibike.de gibt es noch Hope Big Uns.

Einfach im Suchefenster "hope big" eingeben ;-)


----------



## Kint (11. Oktober 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Keine Schnäppchen, aber bei hibike.de gibt es noch Hope Big Uns.
> 
> Einfach im Suchefenster "hope big" eingeben ;-)



öhöm. ertsens schnellspanner - und zweitens - sieht mri das wie die schlanke sprich neuere version aus. die alten haben viel dickere......bäuche...( http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hope-Mavic-Fu...ryZ58089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem )

achso und kalr schön dassde wieder da bist - und vor allem gesund !


----------



## jopo (11. Oktober 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> wieder da, GRÃ¼sse Rafael


Hallo Rafael, zweite BegrÃ¼ssung! Freu mich sehr, dass Du wieder dabei bist!
Zur Einstimmung ein paar Pics von meiner heutigen Tour, vielleicht nÃ¤chstes Jahr gemeinsam!

Zillertal-Arena. Mit der Seilbahn auf den Panoramaweg. Ich bin die Tour schon mal von Zell am Ziller mit dem CD-SuperV gefahren, diesmal mit dem Lobo ab Gerlos, entgegengesetzte Richtung. 635HM mit der Bahn (6,- â¬uro), diesmal ca. 700 HM per Bike.

Start an der Gerlos-Seilbahn-Bergstation







Traum-BergWetter im Oktober!






Zuerst mal eine StÃ¤rkung in der Latschenalm. Ist ja schon Nachmittag und der Magen ........... Lobo ganz hinten rechts, kaum zu sehen.







Dieser Weg ist das Ziel!







lobo de la montaÃ±a (Bergwolf)








KreuzwiesenhÃ¼tte, Endpunkt der Tour. Und jetzt das Ganze wieder zurÃ¼ck.







Schon spÃ¤ter Nachmittag auf dem RÃ¼ckweg






Ich bin auf der Tour (ausser auf der LatschenhÃ¼tte) zwei Bikern und keinem Wanderer begegnet, KreuzwiesenhÃ¼tte war auch schon geschlossen. Allein mit dem Lobo in diesen Bergen, ihr kÃ¶nnt es euch nicht vorstellen, muss man erlebt haben!
So, bevor mir einer von der Klippe springt ist jetzt Schluss mit Lobo-Touren-Pics. Im Winter gehts vielleicht weiter mit dem "Lobo de la nieve"

jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Oktober 2007)

Wahnsinns Bilder.Und das Lobo erst  

EDIT: Hinterbau vom Lobo ist sogut wie fertig.Sieht schon ganz anständig aus!







@Janikulus:Ja hab ich schon bemerkt.Ich habe derzeit jemanden der hätte ne schöne Dorado.Aber aussen hui innen Pfui.Ich glaub die benötigt mehr zuwendung als mein Lobo  ....ma guckn!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## jopo (13. Oktober 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hinterbau vom Lobo ist sogut wie fertig. Sieht schon ganz anständig aus


  

Rafa, das blendet ja schon beim Bild-anschauen! Wie machst Du das? Für mich ist das jedesmal eine Drecksarbeit, total aufwendig und wird doch nicht so toll. Besonders das Trunnion, das Ding ist doch aus Magnesium-Druckguss oder sonnem Zeug, das kriege ich überhaupt nicht richtig blank. Ich mache das mit einer Filzscheibe oder Baumwollscheibe und Polierpaste (Barren in braun und hellblau). Bei kleinen Teilen aus Alu gehts ja, aber bei grossen Teilen wie Kettenstreben oder Sitzstreben poliere ich mir den Lobo, äh, den Wolf. Kein Zufall, dass die Teile bei meinem schwarz sind.
jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi Jörg!

Soll ich dir die Teile mal in der Sonne knipsen?  

>Kettentrebe: Die war richtig fertig.Erst Glasperlenstraheln,dann feines Schleifpapier,und zum schluss ne Flizscheibe in die Bohrmaschine,alles schön glätten mit Politur.Ich hab was von Sonax,NeverDull ect.Mit allen erreicht man gute ergebnisse.Zum schluss Handpolitur fürs finish. 

Ps: Ich empfehle dir besonders die SONAX -ne Rote Tube,bei jedem Autohandel zu haben (zb ATU)

>Der Rest ging soweit ganz gut mit politur,wieder mit ner Filscheibe,später mit der Hand -einfach nen Lappen und schön einreiben.

Ps: Die Kettenstrebe und die U-Strebe haben leider teils Schrammen,die bekommst du nicht weg.Es ist einfach zu tief im Material drin.Gut dass man es aufm erstn Blick nicht sieht!  

>Weitergehts mitm Hauptrahmen!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Oktober 2007)

WEr steigt mit ein?

Ich nehm die Dorado !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lobo-DH-Gr...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## ReeN! (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich nehm den Is2000 Adapter für die Dorado!
Sowas such ich schon ewig...


----------



## Tiensy (16. Oktober 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> WEr steigt mit ein?
> 
> Ich nehm die Dorado !
> 
> ...



Hi Rafael,

ich hätte Interesse an den Laufrädern und der vorderen Bremse.


----------



## Kint (16. Oktober 2007)

mal als beispiel - zusammengestüclter bremasadapter am lobo ausfallende.

hie rzusehen:





von rechts :
spanner, white nabe mit verminderter einbaubreite, anschlag vom hope bolzen ( zu breit bringt alles zusammen dann 140mm ins ausfallende, floating adapter ( schön zu sehen - der Rs disk bolzen müsste genau in die ausfräsung des adapters passen ) , schlossmutter statt der doppeltgewinde mutter die ich bräcuhte. 

im gegensatz zur Rs disk / white variante hat die hope nabe keinen wirklichen anschlag sonder die achse der nabe wird in den bolzen geschoben 

hier nochmal der Rs disk adapter. ( mit hope bolzen) :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (17. Oktober 2007)

Habe endlich den Rahmen fertig!

Ist wie der Hinterbau recht gut geworden!.Die Lager sind grösstenteils einbaubereit.Die Teflonscheiben (die weißen) müssen leider ersetzt werden.












Die Hadley Nabe (108 Pkt verzahnt...suuurrrrr) bekommt noch Adapterflansche von 12mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner ,und eine Lageraufnahme für die Bremsmomentabstützung.






Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Tiensy (18. Oktober 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Habe endlich den Rahmen fertig!
> 
> Ist wie der Hinterbau recht gut geworden!.Die Lager sind grösstenteils einbaubereit.Die Teflonscheiben (die weißen) müssen leider ersetzt werden.



Für den Fall dass Du neue Lager benötigst, gib Bescheid. Ich kann Dir aushelfen.

Viele Grüße, 

Tien Sy.

Du wolltest doch eine Dorado in Dein Lobo bauen. Denkst Du nicht, dass das etwas viel Federweg ist? Momentan liegt bei mir eine Spinner Cargo daheim rum. Aber irgendwie bin ich etwas unzufrieden mit der Gabel. Passt nicht wirklich zum Lobo. Optimale Gabel wäre eine Marzocchi Shiver SC Gabel mit variablen 160mm Federweg...

Allerdings bin ich gerade dabei zu überlegen ob ich nicht eine Bergman Beast in das Lobo baue.


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Oktober 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Für den Fall dass Du neue Lager benötigst, gib Bescheid. Ich kann Dir aushelfen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Eine Dorado ist meiner Meinung nach für das Lobo OPTIMAL.

>Für eine DC Gabel sehr geringe Einbauhöhe

>Dadurch recht flacher Lenkwinkel,und sehr ausgewogene Rahmengeometrie
Siehe: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lobo-DH-Gr...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

>Dorado hat rein netto um die 160mm Federweg (Ist bei der Baureihe leider Bauartbedingt so)-mit den 150mm ah Heck optimal

>Ansprechverhalten der Gabel.Gut eingefahren einfach Hammer!

>Leicht zu servicen,und recht wartungsarm (wie eine Boxxer).Gute Ersatzteilversorgung

>Optik:Carbon USD am Carbon Lobo .Die Dorado passt einfach  

Das LOBO war und bleibt ein reinrassiges DH RACEBIKE ,für die schnelle Linie von A nach B  ,und da muss eine DC Gabel rein wie es sich für DH Bike gehört,mal ganz abgesehn vom Federweg einiger aktueller SC Gabeln.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Janikulus (19. Oktober 2007)

da gibt es ein Franzose der baut Mountainbike Modelle, unter anderem auch ein STS Lobo!! ca. 43cm Lang:

http://valmodels.free.fr/gt/presentation_gt.htm

respekt!


----------



## Janikulus (19. Oktober 2007)

und hier mal ein CC Lobo


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> da gibt es ein Franzose der baut Mountainbike Modelle, unter anderem auch ein STS Lobo!! ca. 43cm Lang:
> 
> http://valmodels.free.fr/gt/presentation_gt.htm
> 
> respekt!



3 jahre baut er da schon dran ....  sieht toll aus das teil sogar bis ins detail ( holeshot ring)


----------



## m.schmidt (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

War mal ein paar Tage in Urlaub und muß feststellen, daß sich so einiges im Thread getan hat!

@jopo Zur Aufklärung: 
Hope C2-Bremse kommt mit der originalen Big UN-Nabe / Scheibe+ Schnellspanner. (scheinen echt selten zu sein, die Teile)
Freu mich schon, auf den Zusammenbau!
Schöne Bilder hast Du da gepostet -da bekommt man Lust aufs Biken! 

@Kint: Danke für die Pics, wie die Bremse zusammengehört-nun kann ich mir das etwas besser vorstellen!

Mein Rahmen liegt (auf die Parts wartend) erst mal zerlegt in der Kiste und der Hinterbau glänzt hoffentlich auch bald so, wie der von _Speedy R's _STS Lobo!

Habe Decals bei _felnzo _in der US-Bucht bestellt!
Der hatte zwar keine mehr vom Lobo, aber vom STS XCR 1000 im gleichen Design!
So kann ich den Rahmen teillackieren lassen, die alten Wolf-Decals am Oberrohr bleiben erhalten 
Der Rest wird erneuert und klar überlackiert, wie original, bin mal gespannt!
Kennt jemand einen Polier-Spezialisten für den Hinterbau, der die Teile nicht ver-schleift!?

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Kint (21. Oktober 2007)

m.schmidt schrieb:


> So kann ich den Rahmen teillackieren lassen, die alten Wolf-Decals am Oberrohr bleiben erhalten
> Der Rest wird erneuert und klar überlackiert, wie original, bin mal gespannt!
> Kennt jemand einen Polier-Spezialisten für den Hinterbau, der die Teile nicht ver-schleift!?
> 
> ...



markus magst du die wölfe mal repro tauglich abfotografieren ? 

und polieren kannst du mit etwas muskelschmalz selbst.

in vielen baumärkten gibts sets - schwabbelscheibe und wax für die hilti. nicht zu stark aufdrücken sonst ruinierst du dir evtl die lager durch die ungewohnte seitliche belastung der bohrmaschine.

wenn du dann den größten dreck weg hast nehm ich immer sonax chrompolitur - war früher ne paste mittlerweile ham sies zur suppe verdünnt ist imho das beste. dann nevr dull ( metalldose) ist polierwatte damit kommst du ausgezeichent in ritzen und an die schweissnähte dran. 

aufm treffen wurden xxx laces vorgestellt. ( magic ? super ? wonder ? ) musst mal googlen. sind so unzerreissbare bänder die getränkt sind, gut für rohre und rundungen. wurden da hochgelobt, ich kam mit oben genannten immer gut zurecht. wenn du geld sparen willst geht all das auch mit ner tube zahnpasta ( achtung die mit dem zahnweiss faktor sind die besten wegen der schleifpartikel) 

und dann lässt du dir mal nen abend beim polieren zugucken... von der ganzen familie...


----------



## hoeckle (21. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> aufm treffen wurden xxx laces vorgestellt. ( magic ? super ? wonder ? ) musst mal googlen. sind so unzerreissbare bänder die getränkt sind, gut für rohre und rundungen. wurden da hochgelobt, ich kam mit oben genannten immer gut zurecht. wenn du geld sparen willst geht all das auch mit ner tube zahnpasta ( achtung die mit dem zahnweiss faktor sind die besten wegen der schleifpartikel)
> 
> und dann lässt du dir mal nen abend beim polieren zugucken... von der ganzen familie...



"Luster Laces" heissen die..  Gibt es auch noch in anderen Darreichungsformen. Sind waschbar und wieder "aufladbar". Noch ein Mittelchen ist ´ne Packung Rot-Weiss.... Nein, schmeckt nicht gut, poliert aber dafür umso besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.schmidt (22. Oktober 2007)

Thanks alot for the helpful tips 

Werd mich mal in Kürze in den Baumarkt meines Vertrauens begeben, und mich mit entsprechendem 
Polierequipment versorgen!

@Kint:
Habe einige Bilder von den Wolf-Decals in meinem Useralbum unter"Lobo" abgelegt. 
Diese sind aber semi-optimal, da das Oberrohr aufgrund der Wölbung immer einen Lichtreflex hat.
Kannst ja mal schauen, ob eines davon Repro-tauglich ist.
Wenn Du möchtest, sende es Dir dann in Originalauflösung (6MPixel) zu.

Gruß Markus


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmal!

Der Zusammenbau verlief dank der guten Vorbereitung recht problemlos.Das untere Hauptlager ging anfangs recht Stramm rein,ich habs dann aber recht gut auf die Reihe gebracht.Der Hinterbau ist soweit Spielfrei und recht leichtgängig.Leider hab ich den rockshox Dämpfer geschlachtet (Zugstufenknopf abgebrochen)


Ich habe heute auf die schnelle im (schlechten Licht) n paar Photos gemacht.Leider kommt der Glanz überhaupt nicht rüber  
















>Als Gabel kommt jetzt definitv eine Manitou Dorado 2003 (rote Decals).Hoffe das sie bis zum We da ist.Headset:FSA Orbit Mx (aus It1)

>Die beiden Hauptlager sehen "nackig" ned so toll aus.Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Kint (22. Oktober 2007)

noch besser wenn speedy fotos vom wolf macht. wegen geradem ungebogenen sts rohr.... 

brauchst du nochn dämpfer ? oder hast du dir ersatz zugelegt ?


----------



## jopo (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Rafael, ich bin beeindruckt! Was bei mir 3 Jahre gedauert hat, machst Du in 3 Wochen. Naja, dafür waren meine "Eingriffe" auch heftiger, Rohloff und so. Zum Schluss lagen hier drei Gabeln rum (Marzocchi SuperT, Foes F1 und WB DH2), die ich dann alle nicht wollte. Die German:A Flame war dann die vierte.
Das mit den offenen Hauptlagerachsen finde ich sogar gut, ich wollte, ich hätte das auch schon so. Sieht man wenigstens, dass da Nadellager drin sind!
jopo

PS. wegen dem Dämpfer, ich habe hier einen verschlissenen rumliegen. Kann man da was ausbauen als Ersatzteil? Muss ich morgen mal schauen.


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Danke für das Angebot  Ich habe mir einen neuen bei BETD bestellt.Der Dämpfer bleibt aber vorerst drin.Die Zugstufenverstellung geht nur noch mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher,also halb so wild.

Bezüglich der Befestigungsschrauben am Trunnion Mount>Ich habe "evtl" welche auf der Arbeit.Die Schrauben werden u.a als Verschlussstopfen für Hydraulikaggregate benutzt.Sollte das Gewinde passen -TOP!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Janikulus (23. Oktober 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auf die schnelle im (schlechten Licht) n paar Photos gemacht.Leider kommt der Glanz überhaupt nicht rüber



 ich finde der Glanz kommt seeeehr gut rüber!  schön geworden, respekt für die Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (23. Oktober 2007)

sagt mal, passt neben der White HR Nabe noch eine 9x Kassette rein? Ist bei mir noch drauf, die Kette liegt aber irgendwie sehr nah am Rahmen...


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> sagt mal, passt neben der White HR Nabe noch eine 9x Kassette rein? Ist bei mir noch drauf, die Kette liegt aber irgendwie sehr nah am Rahmen...



sollte schon. aber ich kann dir ehrlich keine praktischen infos geben da ichs nicht so aufbauen kann - da mir die teile ( bolzen mutter ) fehlen und die gezeigte sache eigentlich nur der anschauung diente da sie zb so 140mm EBB haben.


----------



## m.schmidt (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

sollte noch jemand was bei BETD bestellen, bitte melden, zwecks Zusammenschluß. 
Würde mittelfristig z.B. auch noch mindestens einen Pullshock (besser2) benötigen.
Der Preis dafür ist dort ja eigentlich ok. aber bei den
Versandkosten sind die eine Apotheke!

Gruß Markus


----------



## m.schmidt (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi 

habe meinen Lobo-Mainframe heute zum Lackierer meines Vertrauens gebracht, nachdem "Felnzo"'s Decals gestern mit der Post gekommen waren!  
Der Lackierer legt die Decals unter Klarlack, wie beim original ! 

Nach seiner Aussage hat er das schon öfter bei Harleys gemacht. Bin mal gespannt, was er aus dem Rahmen macht! Hab für alle Lagerstellen inclusive Headset und BB Abdeckungen aus Aluminium drehen lassen, damit diese lackfrei bleiben.

Sollte diese auch mal jemand hier vom Fred benötigen, leihe ich sie euch gerne aus!

@kint,@hoeckle: "Luster Laces" sind auch bestellt- mal schauen, ob ich damit was anfangen kann!


----------



## hoeckle (26. Oktober 2007)

m.schmidt schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe meinen Lobo-Mainframe heute zum Lackierer meines Vertrauens gebracht, nachdem "Felnzo"'s Decals gestern mit der Post gekommen waren!
> Der Lackierer legt die Decals unter Klarlack, wie beim original !
> ...



Die Decals solltest Du, bevor sie unter einer Lackschicht verschwinden, bitte vorher noch einmal scannnen... !!!!

Und ja, das garantiere ich...


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2007)

überlege gerade ob ich mich von meinem alu lobo in L  trennen soll... das mit dem bereits aufgeschweissten zuganschlag sowie sts und alu strebe für etype montage... näheres im november...


----------



## m.schmidt (27. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Die Decals solltest Du, bevor sie unter einer Lackschicht verschwinden, bitte vorher noch einmal scannnen... !!!!
> 
> Und ja, das garantiere ich...



Sorry-leider habe ich keine Original-Lobo Decals mehr bekommen können! Irgend jemand in diesem Forum bunkert bestimmt noch welche!?!
Habe vom STS XCR1000 die Downtube Decals ( mit dem großen GT ) sowie den Headset Decal genommen, denn die waren bei meinem Rahmen heftig zerstört.
Der Rest incl. der Wölfe bleibt erhalten! Hoffe, mein Lackierer bekommt das hin. Habe gestern den Rahmen dort abgeliefert, so daß die ihn gerade in der Mache haben werden!
Die STS XCR1000 Decals gibt es aber immer noch bei "Felnzo" in der US-Bucht zu kaufen! 
Habe zur Sicherheit 2 Satz Decals gekauft, und dem Lackierer mitgegeben, so daß
ich einen übrig hätte, falls beim applizieren nichts schief geht! 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Janikulus (1. November 2007)

hätte jemand der Lobo Fahrer interesse an ein Satz White Industries VR + HR Naben und die Rock Shox Scheibenbremsen dazu?

Ich werde auf Woodmann + "moderne" Scheibenbremsen umrüsten


----------



## Überholverbot (1. November 2007)

Hallo Kint,

gib bitte bescheid, wenn Dein alu-lobo zu haben ist.

danke,
überholverbot


----------



## m.schmidt (5. November 2007)

Gerade ein gut erhaltenes Sts-Lobo im WWW gefunden...

Wenn ihr Glück habt, vieleicht ist es ja noch zu haben..

http://www.adessopedala.com/market/...ession=utente_id:54AE14C31afab2A058qOS2C4F430


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (6. November 2007)

ist das jemand aus dem Forum?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tiensy (7. November 2007)

Jein. Jopo kann Dir da aber mehr dazu erzählen.

Für den Fall, dass keiner von euch die Dämpferaufnahme und die Dämpferbrücken benötigt -> Ich würde da gerne mitbieten...

Gibt es hier jmd. der die Teile dringender benötigt?




Janikulus schrieb:


> ist das jemand aus dem Forum?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


----------



## SpeedyR (7. November 2007)

Hallo!

Das ist doch m.q !Kein Unbekannter!Von Ihm hab ich mein STS DS+ Dämpfer.

Bei all den GT's der letzten Jahre die er bei Ebay verkauft hatte,-u.a ca 5 Lobos frage ich mich wo er seine Quelle hat  

Ps:Wahrscheinlich ein GT Frachtcontainer aus Übersee,welcher im Garten eingebuddelt wurde!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## SpeedyR (7. November 2007)

Hallo!

Weitergehts!Heute kam endlich die Dorado







Heute probeweise eingebaut,und mit Laufrädern bestückt.Ich habe mich nicht getäuscht.Die Gabel passt von der Geometrie wie angegossen.

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Janikulus (7. November 2007)

@SpeedyR: Bilder!!!


----------



## Janikulus (7. November 2007)

das ist ja die vom 99er lobo:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

die vom 98er habe ich übrigens heute bekommen (mit nem neuen Satz Lager, Achsen und Schrauben...), wenn jemand interesse hat kann ich die gerne mal einscannen.


----------



## m.schmidt (7. November 2007)

Das ist lediglich die Montage-Anleitung vom Lager-Reparatursatz für's 99-er Alu Lobo! Habe gerade 2 Sets davon in den USA gekauft, exakt diese Anleitung ist dort beigelegt!

Markus


----------



## Tiensy (8. November 2007)

[email protected],

könnte mir bitte jemand kurz sagen wie lange das Steuerrohr bzw. die Alu-Muffe vorne am Lobo ist?

Und bitte sagt mir dass es zwischen 155mm und 185mm lang ist... Sonst hab ich ein Problem...

Besten Dank.


----------



## Janikulus (8. November 2007)

wird eher im Bereich 120-130mm liegen, geht es um den Gabelschaft? kürzen kann man immer!

@TienSy: die Ersatzlager habe ich in F über Kleinanzeiger gefunden, taucht halt nur ab und zu mal auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (8. November 2007)

@janikulus: 

Hi janikulus, es geht eher darum dass meine Dorado mit der gekröpften oberen Dämpferbrücke geliefert wird. Und die kann ich lediglich verwenden, wenn die Steuerkopflänge zwischen 155-185mm liegt. 

Das ist jetzt schonmal sehr sch...

Dennoch danke.


----------



## Janikulus (8. November 2007)

Wie sieht es denn bei SpeedyR aus, ist das die gleiche Gabel? Ansonster Spacer? Den Steuersatz muss man ja auch noch dazu rechnen.


----------



## Tiensy (8. November 2007)

Ja, es sind beide 2003er Dorado's mit TPC+.

Bei Rafael ist die obere Gabelkrone "flach". Daher dürfte es bei Rafael passen. 

So sieht die gekröpfte Version aus:





Kannst Du bei Dir vllt. mal nachmessen wie "lange" der komplette Steuerkopf ist inklusive Steuersatz?


----------



## Janikulus (8. November 2007)

klar, ich bin heute Abend mal wieder im GT Keller, messe die Sache mal nach.


----------



## SpeedyR (8. November 2007)

Hallo!

Keine Bange es geht.Ich habe mit FSA Headset,und 10mm Spacer genau 155mm,und da kann ich an den Rohren gut 25mm hin und her schieben,was bei dir die "Kröpfung" quasi ausgleichen sollte.Nötigenfalls machst du noch einen Spacer rein.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (8. November 2007)

Hi Rafa,

das erleichtert mich jetzt gerade ungemein, wenn es doch passen sollte.

Aber wenn Du an den Rohren noch 25mm nachjustieren kannst, wieso fährst Du dann überhaupt mit Spacer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (8. November 2007)

lobo headtube ist afaik meist 13cm . chrisking baut exakt 32mm hoch. zur not nen spacer drunter - geht schon....


----------



## SpeedyR (8. November 2007)

Hi!

Die obere Gabelkrone hat eine kleine Einfrässung für den Spacer (1-2mm)-bei mir ist bei dem Zubehör auch einer dabei (siehe Bild weiter oben).

Ps:Meine Dorado ist definitv eine '02er.Somit das AUS nach dem einfahren.

Akira in der Schweiz wird sich freuen  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## GT-Man (9. November 2007)

Hier gibt´s STS Lobo Decals für das Oberrohr:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Decal-Stickers-...oryZ2904QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (10. November 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier gibt´s STS Lobo Decals für das Oberrohr:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Decal-Stickers-...oryZ2904QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



Der Verkäufer ist auch i. o. 

Habe dort schon einen Satz Xizang-Decals gekauft


----------



## SpeedyR (11. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @SpeedyR: Bilder!!!



hallo!


So schauts aus.Man hat ja mit der Dorado fast ein CC Niveau  

Die Laufräder sind natürlich nich die Finals,ausser der VR Hadley.Die FR 6.1d eignet sich leider eher für ein CC rad 





Grüsse Rafa


----------



## -lupo- (11. November 2007)

Argh.... das sieht echt super aus mit der Dorado! Ich könnte mich aufregen dass ich den weissen damals nicht gekauft habe...
Wie wirdst du die Laufräder aufbauen?

Eine Frage: Wo hast du die Hadley her? Möchte mir einen Satz für das DHi kaufen.


----------



## SpeedyR (11. November 2007)

Die Hadley hab ich von http://www.go-ride.com

Ich sehe,dass die endlich nen Onlineshop eröffnet haben.Hab die letzten Jahre dort zich mal bestellt,jetz gehts noch einfacher -super!

Die Hadley wurden damals als Special Order in goldeloxiert von Go-Ride bestellt.Jetz gibts die normal on stock.Genial  

Die Hadley's werden mit der Mavic Ex721 eingespeicht

Die Vordere ist normal 20mm Steckachse

Die hintere ist 135/12mm Steckachse.Ich habe mir bereits Flasche für Schnellspannachsen angefertigt,zusätzlich wurde der linke Spacer für die Bremsmomentabstützung abgedreht.Wird schon alles so passen..hoff ich  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## -lupo- (12. November 2007)

Ja super! Dann werde ich fleissig sparen.

Now back to topic: Das finde ich an den Hadleys genial, die sind ziemlich einfach aufgebaut und eigentlich auf quasi alle Standards umbaubar. Wird also bestimmt klappen


----------



## Tiensy (12. November 2007)

[email protected],

in der Artikelbeschreibung dieses STS (derzeit auf Ebay) steht was recht interessantes:


> Rahmen / Rahmenhinterbau:   GT STS 1000 Carbon/Alu 2006 gebraucht erworben und überarbeitet. *Beim Rahmen wurde das Standrohr mit vier Carbonschläuchen / Epoxidharz von innen beim Experten im Überdruckverfahren verstärkt. Grund für diese Maßnahme waren die Bilder gebrochener Rahmen in Internetforen die einen Bruch der Tretlageraufnahme in Richtung Lenkkopflager zeigte. Dank des steiferen Sattelrohres  muss nun das zum Lenkkopflager laufende Rohr weniger Torsionskräfte aufnehmen.*
> Beim Rahmenhinterbau wurden alle Kugellager durch Industriekugellager (10 Stück) der Fa. SKF in ca. 30 Arbeitsstunden von mir (Werkzeugmacher/ Maschinenbaumeister)  ersetzt, das heißt Zoll und Sonderlager  entfernt,  neue Lager entsprechend der Belastung ausgewählt und durch entsprechendes Ausspindeln oder einsetzen von Buchsen ( 0,01mm genau gearbeitet) eingebaut. Bei den Achsen zeigten drei Achsen von vier Verformungen auf. Diese wurden durch höherwertige aus Titan gedreht und gefräste Achsen ( siehe Bilder) ersetzt.
> Befestigung der hinteren Bremse aus Alu gefräst und vom Fachmann sicher und fest verschweißt.



Hat da jmd. vielleicht schonmal Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## m.schmidt (13. November 2007)

Hallo,

bin gerade beim Aufarbeiten der vormals polierten Teile des Hinterbaus vom Lobo, und überlege, ob ich die Macken an der Kettenstrebe (Kastenschwinge) sind ziemlich tief komplett herausschleifen soll. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?
Ich denke SpeedyR, Du bist ja aktuell mit der Polierarbeit fertig, wie hast Du das gemacht!?! 
Ich kann halt nicht sehen, wie dick die Wandstärke dort an diesem Teil ist.

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (13. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hatte das gleiche.Speziell bei den recht tiefen Sachen wäre es möglich,aber du musst bedenken,dass du an sich die ganze Seite so schleifen müsstest sonst sieht man nahezu jede "Welle">Das Material ist stark genug -keine Bange (sieht man durch die Entlüftungslöcher)

Bei mir sind durch Chainsuck seitlich 2-3 kleinere Schrammen drin.Sobald das Kettenblatt/Kettenführung dran is,siehstdu nichts mehr.Mit der politur sieht man es auch nich so arg tief

Von oben hingegen hatte ich eher so kleinere "Steinschläge" von der Kette,sehr fein und sehr nahe beianander.Das ging zb sehr gut mit vorsichtigen schleifen,da is aber sehr viel Gefühl gefragt.

An die Kettenstrebe werd ich deswegen einen dünnen Moosgummi aufkleben,das sollte schützen.Seitlich bleibt es blank (Kettenführung)


Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Kint (14. November 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> in der Artikelbeschreibung dieses STS (derzeit auf Ebay) steht was recht interessantes:
> 
> ...



hm.
warum sollte ein steiferes sattelrohr die alumuffe des bb gehäuses entlasten ? ich behaupte jetzt mal frech, dass die brüche der muffe daher rühren, dass das rad seitlich stark im Bereich des BB gehäuses belastet wurde. zb durch fallen beim sturz oder durch tretmaschinen wie mich... (geht an die die mich schon mal gesehen haben  )

wenn überhaupt entlastet das bei schweren fahrern die muffe des sattelrohrs. 

lass mich von statikern gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Tiensy (14. November 2007)

Für den Fall, dass noch jemand dem Lobo Club beitreten möchte 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/classic-steve-peat-gt-lobo-frame_W0QQitemZ140179425872QQihZ004QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SpeedyR (14. November 2007)

*Beim Rahmen wurde das Standrohr mit vier Carbonschläuchen / Epoxidharz von innen beim Experten im Überdruckverfahren verstärkt. Grund für diese Maßnahme waren die Bilder gebrochener Rahmen in Internetforen die einen Bruch der Tretlageraufnahme in Richtung Lenkkopflager zeigte. Dank des steiferen Sattelrohres muss nun das zum Lenkkopflager laufende Rohr weniger Torsionskräfte aufnehmen.*

Ein gutes Beispiel für "viel hilft viel".

Dar Rahmen wird dadurch noch mehr für Haarrisse und Brüche anfällig.

Der Kohlefaserschlauch welcher einteilig ausgelegt wurde um grösstmögliche Dämpfung und Kraftflussleitung durch den Rahmen zu führen ,wird duch das nachträgliche einlaminieren unterbrochen.

>Hier hat jemand die Eigenschaften von Kohlefaser schlichtweg falsch verstanden.

Wenn man EVTL den Gesamten Rahmen mit gleichem Kohlefasermaterial,gleichen Rovings (CFK Anteils),und gleichem Epoxydharzes verstärken würde,würde es halten.Ich bezweifel es jedoch  

@Tiensy:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/classic-steve...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nicht blenden lassen von dem ganzen Mechaniker/Peat lobo.>Der fuhr sowieso eins in L.Aber ich wette viele werden denken...das is seins  

Grüsse RAfa


----------



## m.schmidt (14. November 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hatte das gleiche.Speziell bei den recht tiefen Sachen wäre es möglich,aber du musst bedenken,dass du an sich die ganze Seite so schleifen müsstest sonst sieht man nahezu jede "Welle">Das Material ist stark genug -keine Bange (sieht man durch die Entlüftungslöcher)
> 
> ...



Hab die Riefen schon herausgeschliffen-die waren gar nicht so tief, wie ich dachte! Morgen ist dann das Polieren der Kettenstrebe dran! Alle anderenTeile glänzen schon.  
LusterLaces sind die Wunderwaffe zum Polieren der blanken Alu-Teile!! Der Glanz ist gigantisch-besser als neu!

Thx Markus


----------



## jopo (14. November 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird dadurch noch mehr für Haarrisse und Brüche anfällig.
> Wenn man EVTL den Gesamten Rahmen mit gleichem Kohlefasermaterial,gleichen Rovings (CFK Anteils),und gleichem Epoxydharzes verstärken würde,würde es halten.Ich bezweifel es jedoch
> Grüsse RAfa


Es gibt, soviel ich weiss, 2 Varianten von "Brüchen" Erstens in den Aluteilen. Zweitens im Carbon, aber immer direkt angrenzend an die Alumuffen. Ich habe noch kein Rahmendreieck gesehen, das mitten im Carbon gebrochen ist. Dass das Carbon am Rand der Alumuffen bricht, ist nicht verwunderlich. Ihr müsst euch nur mal das Carbon innen im Bereich der BB-Muffe anschauen (geht ja gut durch die "Revisionsöffnung") Um die Brüche des Carbonschlauchs direkt bei den Alumuffen zu verhindern, würde m. E. eine InnenVerstärkung im Bereich der Muffen ausreichen. Aber wie will da jemand "sauber" (also gezielt) hineinkommen. Meines Erachtens unmöglich! Und verhindern, dass die Alumuffen brechen kann man sowieso nur, wenn man den Rahmen an die Wand hängt (aber so, dass er nicht runterfällt  ).
jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (15. November 2007)

Genau!


Das Problem sind an sich die Eigenschaften von Karbon.Karbon an sich leitet die Kräfte (schwingungen)=exzellente Dämpfung,bei überrageender Steifigkeit duch das Material.Das Aluminium hingeben ist an sich "starr".Es wirkt wie eine Barriere".Zwansläufig ises vorauszusehen dass die Belstung an einer Stelle einmal zu gross sein wird.

>Wie Jopo schon sagt...fahren oder an die Wand hängen  

Ps:heutzutage versucht man den Effekt duch Vollkarobonbauweise mit hohem Kevlar Anteil (Reissfestigkeit) zu minimieren.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## SpeedyR (15. November 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Ja super! Dann werde ich fleissig sparen.
> 
> Now back to topic: Das finde ich an den Hadleys genial, die sind ziemlich einfach aufgebaut und eigentlich auf quasi alle Standards umbaubar. Wird also bestimmt klappen



Du musst dir mal eine 108 Pkt verzahnte Hadley in der Fussgängerzone anhören.Der Sound ist wirklich Pervers udn einmalig zurecht..Du kannst "jede" damit haben    

Grüsse Rafa (Hadley Liebhaber)


----------



## Tiensy (15. November 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das Problem sind an sich die Eigenschaften von Karbon.Karbon an sich leitet die Kräfte (schwingungen)=exzellente Dämpfung,bei überrageender Steifigkeit duch das Material.Das Aluminium hingeben ist an sich "starr".Es wirkt wie eine Barriere".Zwansläufig ises vorauszusehen dass die Belstung an einer Stelle einmal zu gross sein wird.
> 
> Grüsse Rafa



Ok, mal eine Frage zum Steuersatz bzw. dessen Material. Alleine die Verwendung einer Doppelbrücken-Gabel ist schon Mehrbelastung für den Steuerkopf.

Was wäre denn da jetzt sinnvoller zu verbauen... Ein Steuersatz aus Edelstahl, Titan oder Alu?

Um konkret zu sein spreche ich von diesen Steuersätzen hier:

*Titan:*






*Stahl:*





*Aluminium:*





Wie zu erkennen ist besitzt der Steuersatz aus Stahl eine größere Einpresstiefe als sonstige Steuersätze. Wirkt sich das nun positiv oder eher negativ auf die Alu-Muffe beim Lobo aus? Ich würde jetzt nämlich mal schätzen, dass der Steuersatz auf alle Fälle unversehrt bleibt und irgendwann die komplette Muffe dran hängt... (ohne den restlichen Rahmen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (15. November 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Du musst dir mal eine 108 Pkt verzahnte Hadley in der Fussgängerzone anhören.Der Sound ist wirklich Pervers udn einmalig zurecht..Du kannst "jede" damit haben
> 
> Grüsse Rafa (Hadley Liebhaber)



  Der war geil! Werden die 108er noch gebaut? Ich habe nur die 72er gefunden.

Habe ja "nur" 1 Hadley (war beim Ruckus-Frameset dabei) aber jetzt muss ein Satz fürs DHi her!

@Tiensy:

Der Grund wieso solche DH-Steuersätze gemacht werden ist um zu vermeiden dass der Steuerrohr sich nicht ovalisiert. Das wird dadurch gemacht dass die Kraft auf einer grösseren Fläche verteilt wird. Theoretisch würde ich mir also keine Gedanken machen, do ein Steuersatz wird zwar summa summarum die gleiche Kraft an das Steuerrohr übertragen, nur halt auf einer grösseren Fläche.

Aber jetzt kommt die Frage: Wie hoch ist de Bund im Steuerrohr? Mit Bund meine ich das Teil wo deine Lagerschalen eingepresst werden. Wenn der nur 5-6mm hoch ist lohnt es sich nicht einen DH-Steuersatz einzubauen da in dem Fall die Vorzüge (= die grössere Zylinderfläche der Lagerschale) nicht zum tragen kommen.


----------



## Tiensy (15. November 2007)

> Aber jetzt kommt die Frage: Wie hoch ist de Bund im Steuerrohr? Mit Bund meine ich das Teil wo deine Lagerschalen eingepresst werden. Wenn der nur 5-6mm hoch ist lohnt es sich nicht einen DH-Steuersatz einzubauen da in dem Fall die Vorzüge (= die grössere Zylinderfläche der Lagerschale) nicht zum tragen kommen.



Dann dürfte sich das beim Lobo (zumindenst beim STS Lobo) schonmal erledigt haben. Ich kann das gerade nicht nachmessen wie hoch der Bund ist, allerdings denke ich mich zu entsinnen dass der Bund recht schmal gehalten ist und die Alumuffe mit dem Kohlefaserschlauch ohnehin nicht durchgängig ist. Bei meinem Steuerkopf ist der Schlauch beispielsweise unterbrochen und ich kann sozusgen in das Oberrohr bzw. in das Unterrohr schauen (Die STS Besitzer dürften wissen was ich meine...)

Dennoch danke für die Antwort.


----------



## -lupo- (16. November 2007)

Bitte!

Ich habe im Ruckus zB einen FSA The Pig (das 19â¬ Teil) eingebaut, hat einen Bund mit normaler HÃ¶he (aus dem Kopf wÃ¼rde ich jetzt 5mm sagen) und so weit ich mich erinnern kann war der Bund im Rahmen 2mm grÃ¶sser, mehr nicht. Bis jetzt hÃ¤lt das Steuerrohr aber. Ich denke sogar dass durch die DoppelbrÃ¼cke das Steuerrohr zwar oben und unten beansprucht wird, aber auf einer ausgeglichener Art und Weise.


----------



## SpeedyR (16. November 2007)

Die 108pkt Hadleys wurden leider "eingestellt" .Es gab recht viele Probleme mit den Lagern.Seitens Hadley wurden diese kostenlos auf 72pkt (kompletter Ti Freilauf) ausgetauscht.Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht  

@Tiensy:Headset hin oder her.Beim Lobo reicht ein ganz normaler Headset,es seit denn du willst das Teil gnadenlos durchs DH prügeln,Drops usw was ich dir allerdings nicht empfehlen würde.Ein normaler FSA zb reicht dicke.

Wenn du nach innen ins Steuerrohr schaust,wirst du sehen dass es an sich kein richtiges Steuerrohr ist,-vielmehr eine Muffe mit 2 Bohrungen für die Lagerschalen.Innen ist der Durchbruch zum Cfk Schlauch.

Ps:Bei Doppelbrücken Gabeln ist die Belastung teilweise sogar geringer,da sich die Kraft in die untere und obere Schale besser teilt.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

schwarze big uns :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hope-Downhill...185049915QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320185049915


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2007)

übrigens steht mein alu lobo in L mit haufenweise zubehör  ab sofort zum verkauf - demnächst mehr ... interesse -> pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (7. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt will ich Euch mal an diesen grauen Tagen ein paar Sonnenstrahlen zeigen, blauen Föhn-Himmel, 
weisse Berge und das schönste und seltenste Bike der Welt: "LOBO de la nieve", ein Schnee-Wolf


----------



## GT-Man (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal ein erster zaghafter Zusammenbau der STS-Variante. Da fehlt noch etliches (Steuersatz, Kurbeln, Schalthebel, Bremsen, etc. ...), aber ich wollte die neuen HED-Laufräder mal am Bike sehen:


----------



## jopo (14. Dezember 2007)

Bischen dünn, die Felgen


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. Dezember 2007)

Sieht aus wie 24er Felgen aus Carbon und einem Alu-Adapterring für die 26er Reifen!  Mir gefällt's!


----------



## GT-Man (15. Dezember 2007)

Die HED Felgen müsste so von 1993-96 sein. Das HED-Prinzip war (und ist z.T. immer noch so), dass auf die Alufelge eine Carbonverkleidung geklebt wurde.


----------



## GT-Man (16. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal das Lobo DH Manual:


----------



## Tiensy (20. Dezember 2007)

Hier gibt es noch ein original aufgebautes STS LOBO: 

http://berlin.kijiji.de/c-Kaufen-Verkaufen-Fahrraeder-GT-LOBO-DH-Profi-DOWNHILL-Mountain-Bike-Carbon-Rock-Shox-BOXXER-W0QQAdIdZ30561654


----------



## SpeedyR (20. Dezember 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch ein *original* aufgebautes STS LOBO:
> 
> http://berlin.kijiji.de/c-Kaufen-Verkaufen-Fahrraeder-GT-LOBO-DH-Profi-DOWNHILL-Mountain-Bike-Carbon-Rock-Shox-BOXXER-W0QQAdIdZ30561654



Nein


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Nein



hast du auch bei dem GTx zugeschlagen ?


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Dezember 2007)

Diesmal nicht.Ich habe aber den Besitzer aufgefordert,das Sattelsofa gegen ein elegantes 'Flite Gestühl umzutauschen ,sonst mach ichs selber  

Aktuelles zum STS Lobo: Die Hadley's hab ich leider streichen müssen.

1.Die Achskonstruktion der HR Nabe ist derart 'Overengineered' (verschraubt,gedichtet+Lager vorgespannt),dass eine Modifikation der Achse zur Aufnahme der Bremsstütze nahezu unmöglich ist.

2.Die Farbe (gold) passt zum rest nicht so recht.Rote Decals,Dorado,Rock Shox Feder.Ne,ne...

>Ich werde das Lobo mit roteloxierten HOPE Pro II Naben bestücken.Die Hr Achse ist einfacher umzubauen (Drehbank).Ganz nebenbei sind sie leichter und lauter  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Die Hadley's hab ich leider streichen müssen.
> 
> 
> 2.Die Farbe (gold) passt zum rest nicht so recht.Rote Decals,Dorado,Rock Shox Feder.Ne,ne...



original hadleys keine gts oder ? sonst machste mich zu wackelpudding....


----------



## jopo (22. Dezember 2007)

Aschenbrenner-Brenner, die Zweite! Aschenbrenner-Haus ist oberhalb von Kufstein/Tirol. Sind übrigens 630 Höhenmeter auf ca 6,5 Kilometer Naturrodelbahn. Lobo hat Nokian Freddies Referenz Ice mit 336 Spikes pro Reifen drauf!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GT-Man (25. Dezember 2007)

Hier die Montageanleitung für das Lobo STS:


----------



## Tiensy (23. Januar 2008)

Kleines aber sehr feines Update bzgl. meines Lobo Aufbau's.

Jopo ist derzeit leider verhindert. Größten Dank an ihn allerdings für seine Hilfe bei dieser Realisierung:

Hope Mono 6ti Adapter (Entwurf) an Lobo-Schwinge:





Und weil die Mono 6ti so schön ist:





Die goldenen Bohrungsdeckel werden noch durch rote ersetzt. Am Vorderrad kommt eine 205er Scheibe dran, am Hinterrad eine 180er Scheibe.

Im Moment geht es mit dem Lobo-Aufbau noch etwas sperrlich voran, da ich bis März nicht in Deutschland bin...

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## Janikulus (23. Januar 2008)

schon eine fette Bremse diese Mono6! Steht dem Lobo aber ganz gut!

Wie willst du den Adapter an den Hinterbau befestigen? Schweissen, schrauben?

Ich bekomme die Tage GT Naben, dann schauen wir mal wie die Scheiben vom Oldman laufen, letztendlich sollen dann Gustavs ran... mal sehen


----------



## Tiensy (23. Januar 2008)

Die Mono 6ti ist wirklich etwas überdimensioniert  Aber Downhill-Geschoss eben... Mein Leichtbau-Gefährt ist auch gerade in der Mache. Daher hab ich mich entschlossen das Lobo DH soweit möglich seinem Einsatzzweck entsprechend zu konstruieren. Also hauptsächlich bergab...

Der Adapter wird geschweißt. Schrauben will ich dem Lobo nicht antun.


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Januar 2008)

Guten Abend!

Bei mir stockt es etwas derzeit(finanziell).Liegt wohl an bevorstehenden Kalifornien Urlaub,und dem GT Sanction  

ok so schauts aus:

Lobo ist nachpoliert,alle Decals entfernt.Neues Hauptlager und FSA Headset eingepresst.

-XTR FCM 952 Kurbeln + Spider poliert
-XT Schaltwerk poliert
-Bashguard + Kettenführung Carbon fertig.Für die Führungsschlitten fehlt mir derzeit Material.
-DX SPD Pedale glasperlengestrahlt+poliert
-Dorado Vorbau abgefrässt
-Dorado IFP eingebaut+neues Öl

In Arbeit:

-Bremsmomentabstützung (3 Rohteile bereits im Alu Abfall  )
-XT Bremsen zusammenbau+ Goodridge Stahlflex
-Hope Laufräder

Mit viel Zeit und Geduld wird das schon.....Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die Tage GT Naben, ...




ist mir aufgefallen, hattest glück das ich final verpasst hatte, dabei hatte ich schon "letzte preis"


----------



## Tiensy (23. Januar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> -Dorado Vorbau abgefrässt
> -Dorado IFP eingebaut+neues Öl
> Mit viel Zeit und Geduld wird das schon.....Grüsse Rafa



Hallo Rafael,

ich hatte Centurion mal angeschrieben und zwecks IFP-Upgrade-Kit nachgefragt. Die haben allerdings genau 0 Ersatzteile mehr für die Dorado. Zumindest nichts von dem was ich gebraucht hätte...  

Kannst Du mir sagen woher Du das IFP-Kit hast?

Sobald ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe, werde ich mal nachschauen wie das mit der gekröpften Gabelbrücke am Lobo aussieht und wieviel Gabelschaft bei mir dann noch über steht. Ich würde nämlich am liebsten einen Syncros Vorbau mit der Dorado fahren. 

Hast Du nach dem Abfrässen der Gabelbrücke nochmals nacheloxiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (23. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir sagen woher Du das IFP-Kit hast?
> 
> Hast Du nach dem Abfrässen der Gabelbrücke nochmals nacheloxiert?



Du kannst dich vielleicht erinnern,an die Teile die Tf-Tuned aus England bei Ebay angeboten hatte.

Dort war eine kompletter Druckstufen Kit für eine 2002er (!!!) Dorado,welcher sich auf dem Photo als ein IFP Kit enttarnte  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250190926163&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123

Den Vorbau hab ich knapp 2cm gekürzt.Den rest machte ein Farb Edding  ,es glänzt sogar genauso wie das eloxal.

Evil Genius Seals werd ich noch besorgen

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (23. Januar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Du kannst dich vielleicht erinnern,an die Teile die Tf-Tuned aus England bei Ebay angeboten hatte.
> 
> Dort war eine kompletter Druckstufen Kit für eine 2002er (!!!) Dorado,welcher sich auf dem Photo als ein IFP Kit enttarnte



Ja, ich erinnere mich noch. Warst Du das also...  Haben wir uns leider gegenseitig etwas hochgedrückt... Sorry, wusste nicht dass Du auch drauf bietest.

Du hast den integrierten Vorbau also lediglich gekürzt, benutzt ihn aber weiterhin? 

Ich hatte vor den kompletten integrierten Vorbau abzufrässen und stattdessen einen Ahead-Vorbau zu verwenden. Aber der Gabelschaft wird zu kurz sein... 

Welche Viskosität hast Du beim Öl genommen?


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ja, ich erinnere mich noch. Warst Du das also...  Haben wir uns leider gegenseitig etwas hochgedrückt... Sorry, wusste nicht dass Du auch drauf bietest.
> 
> Du hast den integrierten Vorbau also lediglich gekürzt, benutzt ihn aber weiterhin?
> 
> ...



Ah du warst das  

Ich habe sie wieder mit 5e Gabelöl (habe Stendec,Motorex ect..alles gleichgut) befüllt.

Grüsse


----------



## ReeN! (25. Januar 2008)

Nur nebenbei, hab auch eine Dorado, hab jedoch Angst das das Ding ein Fass ohne Boden wird. Sie ist Service bedürftig, würde sie evtl. verkaufen. Oder kann man so Sachen wie Dichtung und Laufbuchsen selber wechseln? Wie besser sind evil-genius Seals?

Naja vllt. kann man mir ja helfen, würde aber evtl auch tauschen/verkaufen.


----------



## Tiensy (25. Januar 2008)

Hi Reen,

für die Dorado sind die Dichtungen noch einigermaßen leicht zu beschaffen. Dei Evil Genius Dichtungen sind "viel" besser  Regelmässige Wartung bleibt allerdings selbst mit diesen Dichtungen nicht aus.

Wenn Du spezielle Fragen um die Wartung rund um Dorado haben solltest, dann frag entweder SpeedyR oder mich. (PM)

Welches Modell hast Du denn?

Wenn Du der Dorado was gutes tun willst, dann lass diese Spezialisten mal dran: 

http://www.akira-tuning.com/page13/page13.html

oder

http://www.tftunedshox.com/manitou/manparts.htm


----------



## ReeN! (25. Januar 2008)

Hab glaub ich eine 02er (01??) jedenfalls eine ohne SPV. Ich weiss ich weiss die Dorado is schon fein, aber hätte glaub ich lieber was robustes, so ride and forget zueug wie MZ und RS. Naja mal sehen. Wo bekomm ich Dichtungen her?

R!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (25. Januar 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Nur nebenbei, hab auch eine Dorado, hab jedoch Angst das das Ding ein Fass ohne Boden wird. *Sie ist Service bedürftig, würde sie evtl.* *verkaufen*. Oder kann man so Sachen wie Dichtung und Laufbuchsen selber wechseln? Wie besser sind evil-genius Seals?
> 
> Naja vllt. kann man mir ja helfen, würde aber evtl auch tauschen/verkaufen.



Dichtungen und Buchsen-an die kommt man noch ran.Muss man nur etwas suchen.

Was fehlt denn der Dorado?
Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (25. Januar 2008)

Mal eine Frage an die STS-Lobo Fahrer...

Was für einen Sattelstützen-Durchmesser fahrt ihr?

31.6 oder 31.4?


----------



## Janikulus (26. Januar 2008)

ist 31,6 bei mir


----------



## ReeN! (26. Januar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Dichtungen und Buchsen-an die kommt man noch ran.Muss man nur etwas suchen.
> 
> Was fehlt denn der Dorado?
> GrÃ¼sse Rafa



Denke die Buchsen und Dichtungen mÃ¼ssten erneuert werden. Sie wurde mir als frisch geserviced verkauft, die versprochen Rechnung, und das Service Manual wurden jedoch nicht wie versprochen mitgeliefert. Und der Service bei Akira in der Schweiz ist unglaublich Teuer (~250â¬) 300 hab ich fÃ¼r die Gabel bezahlt. Da war ich aber noch Zivi, jetz kann ich mir das einfach nicht leisten.

!R


----------



## SpeedyR (27. Januar 2008)

Achso.Da würde ich dem Typen der dir die Dorado verkauft hat,gehörig Dampf unterm Hintern machen!

>Solange sie gut anspricht und soweit keinen Stress macht fahre sie weiter.

Falls du der Gabel doch einen Service gönnen willst:

http://pedalum-mobile.de/ (ehemals Trust Bike Berlin)

http://www.pepe-tuning.de/

http://www.centurion.de

Ps:Zu Akira würde ich die Gabel NICHT schicken.Die Dorado geht schon im Grundsetup so gut.Der normaler Service bei den oben genannten bekommst du für unter 100euro.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## ReeN! (27. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab mich Heute entschlossen, die Gabel erstmal auzubauen. Hab dann maldie Holme einzenl eingespannt und gerüttelt. Wirkliches Spiel schein die Gabel nicht zu haben. Der Schmutz auf den tauchrohren scheint auch nur fett zus ein, kein Öl. Das Öl alsi solches sah auch noch echt gut aus, also Sauber, relativ wenig verscmutzt., noch klar. Die Gabel scheint doch einen frischen Sertvice zu haben. Was mich nun aber iritiert, ist die Tatsache, dass sich dei Gabel Seite mit der feder weiter auseinander ziehen lässt, als die TPC  Seite ?! Konnte jedoch innen keinen Defekt finden.

Werde die Gabel also erstmal behalten, hab vorerst meine Junior T wieder verbaut.

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen wieviel Öl in die Dorado kommt? Hab noch frisches da, würde das einfach demnächst rein machen.

!r


----------



## Tiensy (29. Januar 2008)

Wer will, wer hat noch nicht (aus UK mit Versand nach Deutschland):
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lobo-1000DH-f...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## Tiensy (5. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Wer will, wer hat noch nicht (aus UK mit Versand nach Deutschland):
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lobo-1000DH-f...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122



 Ok, wer war's von Euch? Sieht so aus als gäbe es 1 Lobo mehr in Deutschland


----------



## stefan9113 (5. Februar 2008)

Hi alle,

ich wars  

ich werde dann auf jeden Fall Eure Unterstützung brauchen, da kommen glaub ich, viele Fragen auf mich zu. Wollt zwar ein STS, das ist ja ein Alurahmen, aber irgendwann werd ich bestimmt fündig. 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Tiensy (6. Februar 2008)

Ok, aber bitte nicht alle gleich drauf stürzen...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-STS-R...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Und passend dazu:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-DH-Rahmen...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Bei ersteren werde ich wohl mitbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (6. Februar 2008)

@ All, 
die Wölfe für mich, die anderen Sticker kann gern ein Anderer haben. Geht das OK?
jopo


----------



## GT-Man (7. Februar 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> @ All,
> die Wölfe für mich, die anderen Sticker kann gern ein Anderer haben. Geht das OK?
> jopo



NEIN!


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> ich wars
> 
> ...



glückwunsch - da haste deinen gewünschten polierten hinterbau. jetzt geht die suche nach ner bremse los....


----------



## stefan9113 (7. Februar 2008)

Hi,

genau so ist es, hast Du eine gute Idee parat?

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> genau so ist es, hast Du eine gute Idee parat?
> 
> ...



eine langwieriege und steinige dennoch läuternde suche auf ebay.co.uk


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Februar 2008)

Hi alle,

und weiter gehts ...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LOBO-Size-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Tiensy (17. Februar 2008)

Ich könnt heulen... 500$ für ein komplettes Lobo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LOBO-1000-DH...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (17. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ich könnt heulen... 500$ für ein komplettes Lobo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LOBO-1000-DH...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



nicht vergessen, versand wird superteuer, sehr wahrscheinlich zwei boxen -> ca 180 $ plus erhöhter zoll für ein komplettrad -> 33% auf den kaufpreis / bzw kaufpreis plus versand.


----------



## stefan9113 (17. Februar 2008)

Hi,

da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, der Einfuhrzoll und Verpackung ist enorm.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (17. Februar 2008)

Hier gibt's das alles nochmal zum Nachlesen  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271359


----------



## Marm (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

bei mir hat sich in nem tiefen Loch ein unbenutzter Pullshokdämpfer fürs Lobo gefunden und ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich den ins Forum einstellen soll.

Könntet ihr mir da helfen?

Danke schon einmal.

Marm


----------



## Tiensy (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Marm,

was meinst Du mit "einstellen"? Im Bikemarkt kannst Du das Teil über das Anzeigeformular "einstellen".

Aber denke Du wirst schon genügend Anfragen bekommen haben. Falls nicht, PM


----------



## stefan9113 (19. Februar 2008)

Hi alle,

hier ein erstes Bild von meinem Lobo,

bis jetzt zwar nur der Vorderreifen und die Gabel der Rest folgt bald  ....






bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Kint (19. Februar 2008)

coole box. ergo 122 ? hab hier die 102er stehen...


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ja die waren halt noch richtig Klasse die guten alten Cantons, leider bauen die solche Größen nicht mehr (HAL Effekt, weiß was das ist?). Ich hab 6 davon und einen ganz kleinen Center  dazu, dann noch das System mit 4 Subs von DynAudio ergänzt und schon machts mächtig bumms .....

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marm (20. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin nochmal ihr Lobofans,

nach meinem eher zaghaften Rantasten jetzt einmal die konkrete Frage:

Wer von euch hat Interesse an einem !!!nagelneuen nie verbauten  
Rock Shox Coupe Deleuxe Pullshok- Dämpfer!! fürs Lobo????????????????

Dürfte ja hier schon bei den richtigen Leuten sein und dann würde ich es nicht in die Bucht oder den Bikemarkt werfen.

ALSO RAN AN DIE TASTATUR UND MAILT MIR.

Erfülle gerne jeden Fotowunsch aber muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich durch den 60kb Upload grad arg an meine Grenzen stoße.
(Nicht zuletzt wohl aus Unwissenheit)


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja die waren halt noch richtig Klasse die guten alten Cantons, leider bauen die solche Größen nicht mehr (HAL Effekt, weiß was das ist?). Ich hab 6 davon und einen ganz kleinen Center  dazu, dann noch das System mit 4 Subs von DynAudio ergänzt und schon machts mächtig bumms .....
> 
> ...



hal : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_9000 hat ausnahmsweise nix damit zu tun. 

hall effekt kenn ich bin ja inschenörstudent. wenn das ne frage war - ist hier gut erklärt...: aber vorsicht zitat : "Zum Verständnis dieses Abschnitts sind Grundkenntnisse in der Vektorrechnung und Elektrodynamik hilfreich." und das ist sehr sehr zutreffend... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hall-Effekt


ergo 611 bauen sie aber noch - und mal ehrlich wann reisst man die 200 watt denn auf ? du scheinst ja aufm dorf zu wohnen bei deinem setup.... 

ot modus ende...


----------



## stefan9113 (20. Februar 2008)

Hi,
also ums mal kurz aufzuklären, es hat nix mit Hall zu tun sondern HAL, das bedeutet 'Housewomenakzeptanzlevel'. Manche Frauen haben da Probleme wenn ihr Gatte solche Teile ins Zimmer stellt, meine zum Glück nicht. Und ja Du hast Recht ich wohne auf den Land. Befeuert werden die Dinger übrigens mit 7 einzelnen Endstufen. Für jede Box einen eigenen Verstärker und Biwireing. Wenn schon dann ordentlich ....





bis dann ..

aber jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema ....

Stefan


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ums mal kurz aufzuklären, es hat nix mit Hall zu tun sondern HAL, das bedeutet 'Housewomenakzeptanzlevel'. ...Befeuert werden die Dinger übrigens mit 7 einzelnen Endstufen. Für jede Box einen eigenen Verstärker und Biwireing. Wenn schon dann ordentlich ....



  du bist krank.  im positiven sinne natürlich. aber anders gehts bei der leistung auch nicht. naja mit den *1,8 KILOWATT NENNLEISTUNG* kannste noch beim heumachen auf der alm musik hören. ...sowas wie hal kenn ich nich... 
ot ende tät ich sagen...


----------



## stefan9113 (21. Februar 2008)

Hi alle,

so jetzt gehts schon los mit den Problemen. Hier ist mal ein Bild von dem Lagerbolzen der Schwinge hinten, die schaut nicht wirklich gut aus. Inwieweit das Lager da Schadengenommen hat weiß ich nicht, aber ob es das schadlos überstanden hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Hat jemand von Euch noch einen Lagerbolzen und vielleicht ein Lager übrig, das er mir abgeben kann, natürlich gegen Bezahlung.





danke und bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (24. Februar 2008)

Hi alle,

mein Dank erstmal an alle die mir beim ersten Problem geholfen haben, das ist jetzt vom Tisch und gelöst, aber wie könnts auch anders sein, kommt schon das nächste, ist zwar nicht so weltbewegend aber trotzdem unschön. Ich hab ja das Alulobo mit der eckigen Schwinge, und hinten beim Gelenk, sind je eine Schraube drin, die mit einer Mutter gesichert ist. Die Mutter schaut aus wie eine Kettenblattschraube. Mein Vorbesitzer hat da wohl eine verlohren oder wie auch immer, jedenfalls hat er da eine dicke Schraube reingebaut. Jopo hatte da zum Glück noch eine rumliegen. Ich mich schon gefreut wie Sau, aber leider ist die um 2 mm zu kurz, die ist wohl vom STS Lobo, das mit den runden Schwingen hinten, vielleicht sind die Schrauben da etwas kürzer. Jedenfalls wollte ich mal hören ob jemand von Euch noch eine fürs Alulobo hat die er mir abgeben kann, die Schraube will ich da so nicht lassen.





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2008)

Ersatzteile in der franz. Bucht

Schwinge hinten

http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-Lobo-98-NOS-o...yZ134311QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Lager

http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-Lobo-down-piv...yZ134311QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jopo (7. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ersatzteile in der franz. Bucht, Schwinge hinten
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-Lobo-98-NOS-o...yZ134311QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Danke Heini, ich hoffe die zu erwischen. Mein Lobo ist gerade wieder Baustelle und will jetzt den schwarz eloxierten Hinterbau!
jopo


----------



## Tiensy (7. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ersatzteile in der franz. Bucht
> 
> Lager
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-Lobo-down-piv...yZ134311QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Die könnte ich dringendst gebrauchen... 

@Jopo: Ich hab ihn mal angeschrieben zwecks Kombiversand.


----------



## Tiensy (13. März 2008)

*Etwas generelles:*

_Lobo Sitzstrebe Variante #1 _(*MIT* Cantisockel *OHNE* Führung):





_Lobo Sitzstrebe Variante #2_ (*MIT* Cantisockel *MIT* Führung):





_Lobo Sitzstrebe Variante #3_ (*OHNE* Cantisockel *MIT* Führung):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (15. März 2008)

Hi alle,

es geht langsam voran, nachdem ich die Gabel einschicken mußte, das dauert natürlich etwas, hat sich alles verzögert. Inzwischen sind fast alle benötigten Teile da und ich kann fleißig schrauben.  





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (19. März 2008)

Hi alle,

es geht voran, dank Hilfe, Rat und Tat von Jopo ...





Ostern kommt hoffentlich die erste kleine Proberunde  , allerdings ohne Bremse hinten  .

bis dann ...

wen es interressiert, mehr Bilder im Album ....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2299


Stefan


----------



## Tiensy (19. März 2008)

Hi Stefan,

super zu sehen, wie es bei Dir voran geht. Das mit der Führung für die Rohloff-Züge sieht klasse aus. 

Allerdings bist Du mit dem Lobo-Aufbau ja noch lange nicht fertig  

Bei mir ist eher Lobo-Demontage angesagt:





Hab gerade Zeit alles gründlich nachzupolieren und dann zu archivieren  

Übrigens: Die Schrauben, die die Dämpferbrücke mit der Sitzstrebe bei Dir verbindet... Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit mal nachschauen, was das genau für eine Schraube ist? Mir fehlt die nämlich noch um mein Lobo zu komplettieren...

Grüße,

Tien Sy.


----------



## stefan9113 (19. März 2008)

Hi,

bitte ein Bild mit Pfeil, welche Du meinst, dann schau ich jetzt gleich noch nach.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Tiensy (19. März 2008)

Bitteschön:





Danke.


----------



## stefan9113 (19. März 2008)

Hi,

ja da ist das Teil.
Schaut aus wie eine Edelstahlschraube abgedreht ohne Gewinde und ganz am Ende mit 6er Gewinde und dann mit Mutter gesichert.

Nix ungewöhnliches. 6 Edelstahlschrauben zu mir, mindestens M8 und ich dreh Dir die Dinger nach und mach am Ende das Gewinde neu dran. Der Schraubenkopf ist dann halt etwas dicker, aber das dürft ja egal sein .





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (20. März 2008)

Hi alle,

und weiter gehts   ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/0/5/7/7/_/large/RohloffimLobo7.jpg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/0/5/7/7/_/large/RohloffimLobo9.jpg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/0/5/7/7/_/large/RohloffimLobo13.jpg

funzt einwandfrei   ...

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. März 2008)

Eine sehr schöne Detaillösung! Das erfreut das Maschinenbauerherz!


----------



## stefan9113 (28. März 2008)

Hi,

so mal wieder ein kleiner Verlaufsbericht ...





und das Alulobo ist fast fertig, es fehlen noch die Griffe und die Bremse hinten  und dann kanns richtig losgehen, die erste Testfahrt hatte zwar noch ein paar Probleme gemacht, die sind aber gelöst ....





bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (29. März 2008)

Hi Stefan,

sieht super aus dein Alu-Lobo. Auf was für einem Terrain wird dein Lobo eigentlich bewegt?

Und schönes STS Lobo übrigens  Allerdings ist es ein 98er wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aber das ist so ziemlich egal. STS Lobo ist schon ein wundervolles Gefährt 

Wegen den Schrauben reden wir nochmal. Bin erstmal froh, wenn mein fahrbarer Untersatz mal fertig wird.

Dann geht's auch mal mit dem Lobo weiter!


----------



## Janikulus (29. März 2008)

ich finde den Rohloff umbau sehr gelungen.

Aber die Lobos als CC Räder aufzubauen finde ich jetzt nicht so dolle. Das waren mal top DH Bikes, für CC / AM gibt es doch bessere.

Vorbau, lange Sattelstütze, Sattel und Gabel stehen dem Alu Lobo irgendwie überhaupt nicht.
Dann die wuchtigen Bremsen dazu, ist halt so ein riesen Gemisch.

Die Reifen und die Gabel am STS Lobo, sorry aber dafür habe ich jetzt kein Verständnis.

Aber... nur meine Meinung, jedem sein Geschmack!


----------



## stefan9113 (29. März 2008)

Hi alle,

kein Grund zur Sorge  , die Reifen und die Gabel vom STS Lobo sind nur ausgeliehen von einem anderen Bike, die kommen da nicht drauf. Es fehlen mir aber noch die hintere Nabe und die Gabel  , ich wollt nur mal sehen wie es so ausschaut. Das Alulobo fährt sich schön so, sehr bequem, aber das hast Du ja schon erwähnt, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Mir jedenfalls gefällt es und das ist natürlich das wichtigste  .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Spacefrog (31. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche dringend einen Sattelschnellspanner vom Lobo DH. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben woher ausser e bay natürlich???


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2008)

Wer einen Dämpfer braucht, kann auch hier schauen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4633316&postcount=4217


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. April 2008)

Sind eigentlich die Rahmengrößen auf den Rahmen angegeben,wie etwa das "DH" auf der Schwinge oder die Rahmennummer auf der Tretlagermuffe?

Meine: -Rahmennummer-, N, S DH ("S" für Größe?)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (2. April 2008)

Wie groß ist denn Dein Abstand von -Tretlager Mitte- bis -Sattelrohr Oberkante-?


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. April 2008)

Abstand Mitte Tretlager Oberkante Sattelrohr (was ja beträchtlich lang ist)
49cm


----------



## Tiensy (3. April 2008)

Das "DH" sollte für das Modell GT STS DH sprechen.

49cm sind auf alle Fälle nicht "S". Eher "M", wenn nicht sogar "L".


----------



## Kruko (3. April 2008)

@ Chat

die Schwingen sind immer mit DH gestempelt, da es wohl Unterschiede in diesen gab. Verglichen habe ich sie noch nicht. Jedoch hat der DH mehr Federweg als ein "normaler" STS Rahmen.

Das S in der Tretlagermuffe steht tatsälich für die Größe. Es gab den S, m und L-Rahmen, wobei sich alle drei Größen nur in der Oberrohrlänge unterscheiden. Das Sattelrohr ist immer gleich lang (ich habe ja alle drei Hauptrahmen und kann es vergleichen ). Ansonsten kannst Du mir auch gerne eine PN schicken. Ich bin der Zeit dabei mir den L-Rahme aufzubauen


----------



## Tiensy (3. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das S in der Tretlagermuffe steht tatsälich für die Größe. Es gab den S, m und L-Rahmen, wobei sich alle drei Größen nur in der Oberrohrlänge unterscheiden. Das Sattelrohr ist immer gleich lang (ich habe ja alle drei Hauptrahmen und kann es vergleichen...



Alle 3...  

Ok, das hab ich nicht gewusst. Kam mir von den Maßen her aber schon recht groß vor. Beim STS Lobo variiert die Länge des Sattelrohrs von:

S ~ 42cm
M ~ 46 cm
L ~ ???

@gt-heini: Könntest Du evtl. mal alle 3 Rahmen nebeneinanderstellen und Ablichten? Sowas sieht man ja auch nicht alle Tage


----------



## jopo (9. April 2008)

So ein Adapter ist doch immer wieder schön anzuschauen, besonders wenn er an einem Lobo-Hinterbau ist ;-)
Tiensys Monster Mono M6 mit 180er Scheibe ist fertig angebraten. Schweisser Peter Mai lässt grüssen!






Tiensy, gerade habe ich einen Anruf vom Dreher Fischer bekommen. 
Dein Trunnion ist auch fertig. Morgen packe ich dann Dein "Weihnachtspaket". 
Grüsse, Jörg


----------



## Tiensy (9. April 2008)

Jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjöööööööööööörrrrrrgggggggggggggggggg   

Das kommt gerade zur rechten Zeit! Glaubst gar nicht wie dankbar ich Dir bin! Das sieht ja mal überragend g****uuuuuttt aus.

Ich freu mich schon drauf!!!!!!!!!!

Herzlichsten Dank Jörg!


----------



## Janikulus (9. April 2008)

na das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus!


----------



## stefan9113 (10. April 2008)

Hi,

ja das muß man neidlos anerkennen, super gut.

Aber ich kanns auch, aller Anfang ist schwer ....

Lobo STS





und Alu Lobo






bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## stefan9113 (11. April 2008)

Hi alle,

.... und weiter gehts ....









das sind flexible V-Brake Teile, passen genau in den Rohloffgriff und man kann damit den Kabelverlauf etwas umlenken. Die Kabel gehen dann näher am Lenker entlang.

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (12. April 2008)

hi stefan, 

da drängen sich silberne jagwirehüllen geradezu auf, da verbaut zu werden... so sie denn mit der rohloff harmonieren..

http://www.jagwireusa.com/de/diykits.html


----------



## stefan9113 (12. April 2008)

Hi,

stimmt, da werde ich mich mal schlaumachen, das schaut wiklich klasse aus.

danke Dir und bis dann ....


Stefan


----------



## Kruko (26. April 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Alle 3...
> 
> Ok, das hab ich nicht gewusst. Kam mir von den Maßen her aber schon recht groß vor. Beim STS Lobo variiert die Länge des Sattelrohrs von:
> 
> ...



Hier das gewünschte Bild


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Mai 2008)

Hi alle,

so jetzt ist es fast fertig das STS Lobo.  









viele Grüße an Euch alle, bis dann ....  

Stefan


----------



## SpeedyR (2. Mai 2008)

...


----------



## Janikulus (2. Mai 2008)

bau die Gabel nicht ein bisschen extrem hoch? wie fährt sich das denn?
Ansonsten sicher eins der schönsten Rahmen überhaupt... Sattel 30cm runter, Gabel 50mm runter, gescheite Reifen, Rizer Lenker, dann gefällt es mir zu 100%


----------



## SpeedyR (2. Mai 2008)

Ein reinrassiger DH Race Rahmen aufgebaut als CC Bike?


----------



## SpeedyR (2. Mai 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> bau die Gabel nicht ein bisschen extrem hoch? wie fährt sich das denn?
> Ansonsten sicher eins der schönsten Rahmen überhaupt... Sattel 30cm runter, Gabel 50mm runter, gescheite Reifen, Rizer Lenker, dann gefällt es mir zu 100%



 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange das Steuerrohr bei dem Lenkwinkel lebt


----------



## Stargazer2893 (2. Mai 2008)

*zustimm*
ausserdem is der Gabelschaft bisl lang ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2008)

an alle lobo kenner hier : schaut euch mal die position des trunnions an, dann dürfte der lenkwinkel erklärt sein. 

der gabelschaft hat sicher seine begründung. allen die da gerne meckern sei mal ein 22" stahl gt ans herz gelegt und ihr verflucht jeden der nem schaft mit ner eisensäge auch nur zunahe kommt.  

der aufbau ist aber auch nicht meins. die kookas sind imho nur was fürs showbike, ham am dh bike mal gar nichts zu suchen. die aufkleber auf dem lrs stören meine augen ungemein, und die sattelstütze. ist das ne moby ? dann dürfte da kaum noch was im rahmen stecken richtig ? 
optisch könnte man da noch was tunen indem man noch crankomatics oder ä. montiernt, dann kommt die linksseitige ansicht auch besser rüber, mitd en stirnlochachsen des unteren lagers. 

und kann das sein, dass du in ziemliche schwulitäten kommst wenn du den trunnion drehst ? die züge sehn mir um die wippe ziemlich kurz aus....


----------



## jopo (3. Mai 2008)

stefan9113 schrieb:


>


 
Hi Leute, ich wollte das mit dem Trunnion auch gerade schreiben, da habe ich gesehen, dass Kint das bereits klargestellt hat. Alle, die das mit dem Trunnion nicht gemerkt haben, kriegen einen Tag Schreibverbot! Ich hatte bei meinem Lobo das Trunnion so weit unten, dass der Dämper oben schon an den Rahmen angestossen ist und damit den steilsten Lenkwinkel, der möglich ist. Dann schaut das schon ein bischen anders aus.










Das die Züge bei Stefans Lobo zu kurz sind, glaube ich mal nicht, vorne ist noch genug Material da  Das seine Sattelposition nicht so ganz zur Trunnion-Position passt ist klar.
Ausserdem solltet seinen Lobo-Aufbau nicht ganz so eng sehen, die DH-Zeiten sind für den Rahmen vorbei. 14cm Travel am Heck sind gutes AM-Format, für Enduro schon ein bißchen wenig. Wenn man ihn ein bißchen härter ran nimmt bricht er irgendwo (bei meinem war das obere Schwingenlager gebrochen, bei den meisten brechen die Dämpferbrücken) Eigentlich gehört der Rahmen ins Museum. 

Mein Lobo ist derzeit total gestrippt (habe die Rohlex für ein anderes Projekt gebraucht) und wird frühestens im nächsten Winter wieder aufgebaut. Da ich mit den Uphilleigenschaften nicht zufrieden war (Geometrie und wippen) kann es sein, auch mit anderer Gabel. Und zwar dann mit einer Foes F1 mit 17cm Travel ohne Absenkung, die liegt nämlich noch im Keller. Das ist dann noch mal ein Zentimeter mehr als die Flame auf dem Bild und zwei Zentimeter mehr als die originale Boxxer (15cm) Dann ist mein Lobo auch ein reines Bergab-Fahrrad und wird vermutlich nie mehr bewegt.


@Kint, noch was zur Sattelstütze. Beim STS-Lobo ist die Stütze eh nur ca. 5cm im Rahmen geführt, von OK Spanner bis dahin, wo aussen sichtbar das Carbon beginnt. Darunter ist nix mehr, steckt sie frei im eckigen Sitzrohr. Dazu noch die Neigung, mich wundert auch, dass das hält. Ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht für so weit ausgezogene Stützen gedacht. Auf eine so dünnwandige Stütze wie die Moby würde ich mich da nicht setzen.


----------



## stefan9113 (3. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ein Lichtblick   ,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jemand noch mit einem so seltenen und leider auch inzwischen immer wieder anfälligen Rahmen noch wirklich Downhill fährt, dafür gibt es wohl inzwischen wesentlich besseres Material.

bis dann ..

Stefan


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Mai 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich wollte das mit dem Trunnion auch gerade schreiben, da habe ich gesehen, dass Kint das bereits klargestellt hat. Alle, die das mit dem Trunnion nicht gemerkt haben, kriegen einen Tag Schreibverbot! Ich hatte bei meinem Lobo das Trunnion so weit unten, dass der Dämper oben schon an den Rahmen angestossen ist und damit den steilsten Lenkwinkel, der möglich ist. Dann schaut das schon ein bischen anders aus.



Deshalb sagte ich ja:



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange das Steuerrohr bei dem Lenkwinkel lebt



Selbst wenn man den Trunnion ändert bleibt es vorrangig bei:



Janikulus schrieb:


> bau die Gabel nicht ein bisschen extrem hoch?
> Sattel 30cm runter, Gabel 50mm runter, gescheite Reifen, Rizer Lenker, dann gefällt es mir zu 100%



Allgemein finde ich eine Singlecrown Gabel rein von optischer Sicht in einem Dh Rahmen als totalen Overkill (Geschmäcker sind ja verscheiden,ich weiß).Beim Lobo vom Jörg finde ichs vielleicht grad noch so grenzwertig,aber trotzdem.

Aus technischer Sicht kommt zusätzlich die Steuerrohrbelastung dazu,welche bei einer SC Gabel bei weitem höher is als bei ner DC.

Hier muss man auch kein DH fahren.Selbst bei Touren "schwingt" und "arbeitet" die Gabel,was letztendlich nur einen Hebel darstellt.Bei einer ausgebiegen Ausfahrt ist das Risiko aber so oder so drin.



stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein Lichtblick   ,
> 
> ...



Bei einem Lobo  geht es heutzutage in erster Linie NICHT was und wohin man damit fährt.

*Es geht darum wie man ein Lobo aufbaut!!!*

Und das bleibt bei dem Rad: DH Racebike  

Jute n8 !Rafa


----------



## Kint (4. Mai 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> @Kint, noch was zur Sattelstütze. Beim STS-Lobo ist die Stütze eh nur ca. 5cm im Rahmen geführt, von OK Spanner bis dahin, wo aussen sichtbar das Carbon beginnt....



ist mir bekannt. ich war selbst besitzer eines sts lobo. 





es sieht aber fast so auis, als würden nicht mal die drinstekcen...


und @ speedy - das ging auch nichtgegen dich - dein post hab ich schon richtig verstanden.   und ob die Dc wirklich so viel ander sbelasten ist auch noch nicht final geklärt, aber ich gehe prinzipiell auch davon aus. optisch finde ich die usd flame schon ok. der rest ist halt so Xc cnc gefräst, das passt imho nicht. fahrtechnisch sollte die ebh der flame sich nicht von einer flach gestellten Dc 6 incher unterscheiden.


----------



## stefan9113 (4. Mai 2008)

Hi alle,

ich kann Euch beruhigen es stecken mehr als 9 cm drin, der Sattel wird noch getauscht und der Vorbau auch. Und ich werde Euch in Zukunft mir Bildern und Beiträgen hier verschonen. 

viel Spaß Euch allen ....

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (4. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ist mir bekannt. ich war selbst besitzer eines sts lobo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janikulus (4. Mai 2008)

wenn du hier Bilder reinstellst, musst du auch Kritik erwarten... und vertragen

es ist schon ein sonderbarer Aufbau für ein Lobo, so als CC Bike. Wie Jopo auch gesagt hat passt die Geometrie nicht wirklich für solch ein Aufbau, es ist halt als DH Bike entwickelt worden.

Es wäre aber schade von dir hier nichts mehr zu hören  



stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> ich kann Euch beruhigen es stecken mehr als 9 cm drin, der Sattel wird noch getauscht und der Vorbau auch. Und ich werde Euch in Zukunft mir Bildern und Beiträgen hier verschonen.
> 
> ...


----------



## jopo (4. Mai 2008)

Stefan, mach kein Schei$$! Jetzt kommt endlich mal wieder Leben in die Bude, da willst Du den Schwanz einziehen. Bischen Kritik muss man auch schon vertragen, wenn es um ein so sensibeles Thema wie einen korrekten Lobo-Aufbau geht  Sei froh, dass ich nicht auch noch geschrieben habe, was ich an Deinem Aufbau nicht gut finde. Aber die Kurbeln finde ich nun wieder ganz OK, weiss nicht, was Kint da für ein Problem mit hat.

Jetzt mal von Anfang an. 
Den Original-Aufbau vom Lobo finde ich absolut krätzig. Optisch und teilweise auch funktionell. Das fängt bei der Boxxer mit den Gunmetal-Gabelbrücken und golden beschichteten Standrohren an. Zum Rot der Boxxer die in total anderem Rot eloxierten Hope-Naben. Wenn sie bei der Gabel wenigstens das electricred genommen hätten, gab's ja auch. Dann die KeFü, die für mich optisch und funktionell ein Monster ist. Die AC-Kurbeln auch in so einem komischen Gunmetal, schlimm zu den polierten Aluteilen. Ein total hässicher Vorbau und Sattel. Der Abschuss ist ja wohl der extra für's Lobo gebaute Frontfender, der aber wohl erst 1999 zum Einsatz kam.

Als ich nach einer passenden Gabel für den Rahmen gesucht habe, habe ich als erstes eine MZ Super-T reingesteckt. Schrecklich! Erstens zu hoch, zweitens optisch voll daneben mit den golden beschichteten Standrohren (wie die Boxxer). Ausserdem hat mir der Aufbau der Gabel nicht gefallen. Da bin ich dann darauf gekommen, dass es eine USD sein muss. Als nächstes habe ich eine Foes F1 und eine WhiteBrothers DH2 gekauft. Beide nicht das Richtige. Zu der Zeit hat German:A die Flame geplant. Damals noch als DC-Gabel. So eine habe ich aus ebay gefischt. Das war nur ein defekter Prototyp und der Verkäufer war ein Betrüger. Auf Anfrage bei G:A haben die mir dann gesagt, dass sie die Flame herausbringen als SC-Gabel. Ich hatte schon einige Lobo-Pics gesehen mit SC-Gabeln aber keine USD, nur MZ Z1 mit 150mm und sowas. Das mit den SC hat mir grundsätzlich gefallen, aber USD musste es sein. Die einzigen USD-SC-Gabeln die es damals gab waren die MZ Shiver mit 130mm und die Bergman mit 150mm. Bei Bergman gab es aber nicht mal einen funktionierenden Deutschland-Vertrieb, ausserdem hat das Teil die hässlichste Gabelbrücke, die man sich vorstellen kann. Da kam das mit der Flame gerade richtig. 
Kann sein, dass die beste DC-Gabel für das Lobo eine WhiteBrohers UD150 ist, wie sie cryout in seinem Alulobo hatte. Nicht so fett und schwer wie die DH2, gut verarbeitet und 150mm wie die originale Boxxer. Cryout war jedenfalls total zufrieden damit. Hier noch ein Pic von dem Bike. 
Kint, kommt Dir der Rahmen bekannt vor?  Der Vorbau ist übrigens ein Votec, die Vorbauschellen habe ich für cryout fräsen lassen. Ich wollte die noch schwarz eloxieren lassen, aber er wollte die sofort haben, leider. Schade, dass es das Bike nicht mehr gibt!


----------



## alf2 (4. Mai 2008)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> ich kann Euch beruhigen es stecken mehr als 9 cm drin, der Sattel wird noch getauscht und der Vorbau auch. Und ich werde Euch in Zukunft mir Bildern und Beiträgen hier verschonen.
> 
> ...



Also mir gefällt es optisch gut!
Details hin oder her, wär ein Verlust wenn dus nicht mehr zeigst!


----------



## Kint (5. Mai 2008)

ach stefan mach kein scheiss. geschmäcker sind halt verschieden und wer hier bikes zeigt muss damit rechnen das andere schlaue kommentare dazu abgeben. schönes beispiel ist da jedinightmare, der stoisch seine linie festhält, auch wenn die meisten hier bei seinen postst erstmal nach der sonnenbrille greifen. ich persönlich habe kein vertrauen in die kookas, weil die schon zu XC zeiten gerne am vierkant gerissen sind. nun wird ein 6inch fully auch noch anders bewegt als ein xc hardtail, deswegen habe ich diesbezüglich bedenken (geäussert) . wenn das ne ringle stütze ist - dann war das auch ne frage was für eine - das sieht mir ( insbesonders die tatsache dass noch 10 cm drinstekcen) nach mehr als 35cm der länge in der ich mobys kenne aus. udn wenn dann ist sie im übrigen auch falsch montiert denn der bolzen gehört nach hinten - die lasche nach vorne. vorbau ist mir zu filigran, zuviel geklebsel auf den felgen, sonst find ichs sehr schick.


----------



## chrrup150 (5. Mai 2008)

auch ich find das lobo lobo von stefan sehr stimmig, ohne auf einezelne teile einzugehen.


----------



## Stargazer2893 (5. Mai 2008)

da gibts mal einen der sich um den Thread kümmert und pics postet und wir vergraulen ihn  

wir wollten nur ein paar Vorschläge liefern wie Dus noch verbessern kannst,
wie Du es dann im Endeffekt machst is eh Deine Sache.
Gefallen muss es schließlich Dir und nicht uns  

und schön sind fast alle Lobos


----------



## Tiensy (6. Mai 2008)

*@gt-heini*: Ist echt eine Augenweide was Du da hast. Und aufgebaut find ich die auch gut. 

Ich bin irgendwie Freund von den original Decals bzw. von Decals ueberhaupt die auf dem Rahmen bleiben.

Stefan's Lobo finde ich auch stimmig aufgebaut, vorallem ist es aber irgendwie "sportlich". Auch wenn die ganzen verschiedenen Decals und Aufkleber nicht jedermanns Sache sind. Die meisten DH Boliden sind auch mit etlichen Aufklebern etc. verziert. Stimmig ist es allemal. Und besser es gibt ueberhaupt noch Leute, die Lobo's aufbauen, als niemanden mehr.

*@stefan:* Ich sehe Du faehrst in ungefaehr die Uebersetzung, die ich auch fahren wollte. Wie bergtauglich bzw. tourentauglich ist das Lobo denn letztendlich geworden? UND wieviel wiegt es?

Abgesehen davon, dass in diesem Forum wohl weltweit die meisten Lobo's unterwegs sind, sind die Aufbauten hier von den meisten wirklich eine Augenweide. Deutsche Ingenieurskunst kommt nicht von irgendwo her  Da gibt es weltweit exzellente Beispiele, wie man ein Lobo definitiv nicht aufbaut...

Bei mir laesst der Aufbau noch auf sich warten. Wird aber dieses Jahr definitv noch vollendet. Ich wuerde das Lobo liebend gerne auch bergtauglich aufbauen. Allerdings reizt es mich noch mehr, dass Lobo so aufzubauen, wie es aufgebaut gehoert. Also bergab...

*@SpeedyR*: Von Dir gibt es immer so actionreiche Bilder mit deinen DH Bikes. Bist Du das Lobo mit der Dorado mittlerweile mal ausgiebig gefahren? Ich meine Du faehrst derzeit ja auch aktuelle GT DH Bikes. Das Lobo ist fast 10 Jahre jung (seiner Zeit damals aber voraus). Wuerde mich einfach interessieren wie ein Viel-DH-Fahrer das Lobo beurteilen wuerde.

*@Joerg:* Sorry fuer die lange Sendepause. Bin derzeit wieder auf Achse... Hoffe Dir geht es gut. Fuer was wird deine German A eigentlich verplant?

*@stargazer:* Von deinem Lobo fehlen noch die Bilder 

Beste Gruesse an alle.


----------



## SpeedyR (6. Mai 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> @SpeedyR: Von Dir gibt es immer so actionreiche Bilder mit deinen DH Bikes. Bist Du das Lobo mit der Dorado mittlerweile mal ausgiebig gefahren? Ich meine Du faehrst derzeit ja auch aktuelle GT DH Bikes. Das Lobo ist fast 10 Jahre jung (seiner Zeit damals aber voraus). Wuerde mich einfach interessieren wie ein Viel-DH-Fahrer das Lobo beurteilen wuerde.
> ...


*

Hi!

Das Lobo ist immernoch nicht aufgebaut.Bzw,der Rahmen an sich ist soweit aufbaufertig.Hatte jetz nach dem recht teuren SoCal Urlaub mein GT Sanction bekommen,und das hat an sich priorität nr.1  

TEile:
Kurbeln,Schaltwerk,Bremsen müssen noch poliert werden.Das wird ja uch noch ein harter Kampf vermute ich.Die Bremsen brauchen noch Goodridge Stahflex.

Die Bremsmomentabstützung kann ich ned bauen,weil mir die Laufräder fehlen.

Die Kettenführung an sich habe ich mit dem Bashguard fertig.Erinnert sehr an eine LG1 von E13.Nur etwas leichter.Is richtig gut geworden  

DORADO:Geht richtig genial.Is jetz gut eingefahren,und bekommt ordentlich zu tun  .Wohnt derzeit im IT1 und da bleibt sie auch vorerst da ich meine Fox40 verkauft habe.

Zugstufe geht top ,und die Druckstufe mit dem neuen IFP is a Traum  

Mit den original '02er Dichtungen(sind an sich nurStaubabstreifer),merkt man aber schon dass sie alle 6-8 Fahrstunden ne neue Ladung Schmierfett braucht.Ich mische es davor zusätzlich mit etwas Gabelöl,um es noch etweas dünnflüssiger zu machen,und das Ansprechverhalten zu optimieren.

Hoffe dass ende der Woche die Evil Genius Seals kommen.Mit richtiger Semi Bath Schmierung sieht die Sache scho ma ganz anders aus!!

Grüsse Rafa*


----------



## Kint (7. Mai 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Die Bremsmomentabstützung kann ich ned bauen,weil mir die Laufräder fehlen.



zwei satz white industries rs disk in der lobo edition hab ich hier noch bei interesse sag bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (8. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> zwei satz white industries rs disk in der lobo edition hab ich hier noch bei interesse sag bescheid.



Joa.Danke für das Angebot  

Laufräder habe ich mittlerweile bestellt.Passen fürs Sanction und Lobo (wenn man das HR von Spann auf Steck umbaut  )

Rot eloxierte PRO II auf Mavic EN321 

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Mai 2008)

Ich stecke derzeit an meiner Dorado fest.

PROBLEM: Ich bin endlich an Evil Genius Seals gekommen.Allerdings fehlen dort die Aluminium Ringe.Siehe Photo:







Hat jemand vielleicht noch nen Satz von den alten Dichtungen?

Die Abmessungen würden mir evtl auch reichen.Ich könnte sie auf der Arbeit nachdrehen.Wichtig wäre mir die Stärke des Materials...
Ich tippe grob auf 1,5-2mm

>Falls jemand noch Evil Genius Dichtungen braucht,bitte bescheid geben!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## chrrup150 (13. Mai 2008)

mein Pflegelobo:




)


----------



## jopo (14. Mai 2008)

Ohne Aufkleber ist das kein richtiger Wolf! Ausserdem sind die Ohren zu lang und die Zähne zu kurz. ;-)


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Mai 2008)

So,ich war wieder fleissig,bzw die Jungs von CRC.

Die Laufräder sind da.






Das Problem mit der Gabel hat sich auch gelöst.Nachdem mir TFtuned,Moto Pitkan und Akira wegen den Ringen eine Absage erteilten,habe ich sie kurzehand auf der Arbeit nachdreht.Garned so einfach bei ca 1,3mm Wandstärke  

Mit den Evil Genius Seals und frischem Öl arbeitet sie wieder hoffentlich unauffällig weiter.Das Lobo wird sich freuen.
















Beste Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Tiensy (17. Mai 2008)

Hi Rafael,

immer wieder schoen anzuschauen (und hoffentlich auch zu fahren...) die Dorado.

Ich setz mich naechste Woche hin und geb der Dorado ebenfalls eine Erfrischungskur.

Ist das auf dem ersten Bild alles was einem so entgegenspringt beim zerlegen?

Mit welchem Oel hast Du bisher gute Erfahrung gemacht und wieviel Oel kippst Du denn in die Dorado rein?

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Mai 2008)

Ja,das ist alles.
Linke Seite Federung
Rechte Seite Dämpfung

Hier noch ein Bild von der Dämpfung






Der erste Kolben ist die Druckstufendämpfung.
Meine 02er hatte noch den Foam Kompensator,welche ich jetz auf die IFP Druckstufen ab Jahrgang 2003 umgebaut habe (mittlerer Kolben)

Das untere ist die Zugstufendämpfung.

Beeindruckend der Aufbau.Durch zb ändern der Shims lässt sich eine beliebige Dämpfungscharakteristik einstellen.Und das in Zug und Druck Low/high !

Bedenke dass wenn du neues Öl befüllst die Dämpfung entlüften musst.
Als Öl kommt normales 5er Gabelöl rein

Bei Evil Genius Seals sollte man für die Schmierung 5W40 Motorenöl nehmen.Jeweils ein Schnapsglass voll in jedn Holm.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Chat Chambers (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

bekomme ich für diesen STS DH Hinterbau einen Adapter für Scheibenbremse?


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2008)

für sts rahmen mit diesen bohrungen hat gt mal einen bremsadapter aus alu aufgelegt.
könnte sein das du in irgendeinem bike-shop son teil noch in der berühmten "vergessenen" kiste findest.

viel glück

der david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (22. Mai 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Hi,
> bekomme ich für diesen STS DH Hinterbau einen Adapter für Scheibenbremse?



ich habe meinen hier bekommen:

http://www.betd.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=118&Name=GT+Rear+Disc+Mounts

funktioniert am STS1000DS bestens (160mm Scheibe)


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Mai 2008)

Und weiter gehts:

HOPE PRO II Laufrad mit Rohteilen für die Bremsmomentabstützung






Welche entsprechend bearbeitet wurden.Die Original Schnellspannachse wurde gegen eine 12/135mm Steckachse getauscht,welche zusätzlich modifiziert wurde um den Flasch für die Bremsmomentstütze aufzunehmen.






Die Toleranzen bei dem Flansch der BMA bewegen sich im +/- 0,01.War garnich so einfach das Teil unerzubringen,hat aber gut geklappt 






>Durch das tauschen der Flasche lässt sich nun das Hinterrad jeweils im Lobo und Sanction fahren 

Meine Dorado frisch befüllt und entlüftet.Das Zeugs im Glas,war das original Öl  






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Janikulus (26. Mai 2008)

Rafa: genial!

man muss schon irgendwie ein Bastler sein um Lobo zu fahren


----------



## Kint (26. Mai 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> >Durch das tauschen der Flasche lässt sich nun das Hinterrad jeweils im Lobo und Sanction fahren
> 
> Grüsse Rafa



sehr gute übrlegung....  - und bei der gelegenheit hast u auch gleich das fett aus dem freilauf entfernt....


----------



## SpeedyR (27. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> sehr gute übrlegung....  - und bei der gelegenheit hast u auch gleich das fett aus dem freilauf entfernt....



Rüschtüsch


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Mai 2008)

Und weiter gehts.Beeindruckend was man mit Haushaltsmitteln erreichen kann  











Fürs erste glänzt es scho ganz ordentich,aber die nächsten Opfer warten schon 

Grüsse RAfa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (30. Mai 2008)

ein Alu Lobo aus dem Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=114608&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## -lupo- (30. Mai 2008)

Respekt, herr Speedy, Respekt! Hast du die Achse der Nabe selber gedreht?

Bin ein wenig überrascht wie wenig Öl in der Dorado drin ist; bei meiner Monster hatte ich anderthalb Marmeladengläser aber deswegen wiegt sie auch 3x so viel...


----------



## SpeedyR (30. Mai 2008)

Ja,die Achse habe ich selber angefertigt.

>In der Dorado is grob ca 200ml Öl.An sich recht wenig,aber das liegt einfach an den etwas kleineren Dimensionen der Kartusche  

Das neue Öl hat ihr gut getan-kein Schmatzen mehr,und die Zugstufe geht richtig (war wohl Luft drin)

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Kint (31. Mai 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> bei meiner Monster hatte ich anderthalb Marmeladengläser aber deswegen wiegt sie auch 3x so viel...



genau. liegt mit sicherheit daran.  

übrigens habt ihr bald  luxusprobleme - sts lobo in m oder alu lobo in L .. ab montag im verkaufsfaden...


----------



## lacorona (3. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts:
> 
> HOPE PRO II Laufrad mit Rohteilen für die Bremsmomentabstützung
> 
> ...







Hallo,


wo genau wird denn die BMA am Rahmen befestigt? Am Sattelrohr? Bzw. wie hast du berechnet wo die BMA hin muss?


Grüße Lacorona


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> wo genau wird denn die BMA am Rahmen befestigt? Am Sattelrohr? Bzw. wie hast du berechnet wo die BMA hin muss?
> ...



das lobo hat serienmäßig ne abstützung auf die kettenstrebe. mal mit schelle (98er sts) mal direkt angeschweisst als block mit dreifach auswahlmöglichkeit (2000er alu) da muss also nix groß berechnet werden.


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das lobo hat serienmäßig ne abstützung auf die kettenstrebe. mal mit schelle (98er sts) mal direkt angeschweisst als block mit dreifach auswahlmöglichkeit (2000er alu) da muss also nix groß berechnet werden.



 

Soweit so gut.Habe heute die beiden XT Bremssättel fertig poliert.Bis zum We ist erstmal pause.Meine Haut bzw die fingernägel lösen sich langsam auf 

Am WE gehts mit den XT Hebeln weiter  

Beste Grüsse Raf


----------



## lacorona (3. Juni 2008)

Ihr wisst nicht zufälligerweise ob man eine BMA an einem Eingelenker ohne Schraub/Steckachse sondern Schnellspannerachse fahren kann, oder?


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Ihr wisst nicht zufälligerweise ob man eine BMA an einem Eingelenker ohne Schraub/Steckachse sondern Schnellspannerachse fahren kann, oder?



das lobo hat ne schnellspannerachse. was die Bma aber mit dem eingelenker bzw der schnellspannachse (als ausschlusskriterium) zu tun haben ist mir schleierhaft....


----------



## lacorona (3. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das lobo hat ne schnellspannerachse. was die Bma aber mit dem eingelenker bzw der schnellspannachse (als ausschlusskriterium) zu tun haben ist mir schleierhaft....




die bikes an denen ist bmas bis jetzt gesehen hab, hatten immer ne steck/schraubachse. z.b. kona, orange 223, v10 etc...
daher meine frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (4. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> die bikes an denen ist bmas bis jetzt gesehen hab, hatten immer ne steck/schraubachse. z.b. kona, orange 223, v10 etc...
> daher meine frage.



ja, nur, dass steck/schraubachsen hinten eine erfindung der letzten 6 jahre sind. zu zeiten des lobo (98-2000) hatten das höchstens kleinserien custom rahmen. 
ich kann nur raten aber miener meinung nach wollte man mit der lobo bma die bremskräfte von den ausfallenden wegnehmen udn auf dei streben (und über den adapter direkt auf die nabe) verteilen. zudem musste es halt ein floating adapter sein, da der hinterbau ja über die veränderung des trunions ( der ring der den oberen dämpferbefestigungspunkt an der wippe bildet) eine verstellung der geometrie bietet und man den bremssattel halt optimal positionieren wollte. dadurch wurden die kräfte immer gleich wohingegen bei den (bspw geschraubten) adaptern kräfte je nach einstellung des trunions immer anders aufs ausfallende wirken. 

letzendlich ist die bma beim lobo sehr wahrscheinlich ein resultat aus der konstruktion des hinterbaus - wie bei anderen rahmen auch. die reine lagerart, achswahl, federweg o.ä. sind kein zwingender grund für eine bma / oder eben keine. siehe DHI. und im umkehrschluss bedingt ein vorgegebener rahmen halt auch eine gewisse befestigung der bremse...


guuut vorstellen könnte ich mir auch dass man seitens gt den herstelern der naben / bremsen hope, rs, und white industries nen deal angeboten hat, da das system ja mehr oder minder dann auf ersatzteile der oem hersteller angewiesen war- eine vorgehensweise die in anderen wirtschaftszweigen durchaus gängig ist.


----------



## lacorona (4. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ja, nur, dass steck/schraubachsen hinten eine erfindung der letzten 6 jahre sind. zu zeiten des lobo (98-2000) hatten das höchstens kleinserien custom rahmen.
> ich kann nur raten aber miener meinung nach wollte man mit der lobo bma die bremskräfte von den ausfallenden wegnehmen udn auf dei streben (und über den adapter direkt auf die nabe) verteilen. zudem musste es halt ein floating adapter sein, da der hinterbau ja über die veränderung des trunions ( der ring der den oberen dämpferbefestigungspunkt an der wippe bildet) eine verstellung der geometrie bietet und man den bremssattel halt optimal positionieren wollte. dadurch wurden die kräfte immer gleich wohingegen bei den (bspw geschraubten) adaptern kräfte je nach einstellung des trunions immer anders aufs ausfallende wirken.
> 
> letzendlich ist die bma beim lobo sehr wahrscheinlich ein resultat aus der konstruktion des hinterbaus - wie bei anderen rahmen auch. die reine lagerart, achswahl, federweg o.ä. sind kein zwingender grund für eine bma / oder eben keine. siehe DHI. und im umkehrschluss bedingt ein vorgegebener rahmen halt auch eine gewisse befestigung der bremse...
> ...





ah ok. ich verstehe. hab mich jetzt nochmal schlau gemacht. kona bietet zum beispiel bmas für schnellspannerachsen an.
will mir nämlich eine bma an mein commencal dran schrauben, da der mittlerweile durch den erweiterten federweg doch etwas arg stempelt.

danke nochmal.


grüße lacorona


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Juni 2008)

Ich denke eines der Gründe der BMA am Lobo war auch der Gedanke , dass man zeigen wollte was damals machbar war.Das spiegelte auch der Preis des Rahmens/Bikes wieder.



lacorona schrieb:


> ah ok. ich verstehe. hab mich jetzt nochmal schlau gemacht. kona bietet zum beispiel bmas für schnellspannerachsen an.
> will mir nämlich eine bma an mein commencal dran schrauben, da der mittlerweile durch den erweiterten federweg doch etwas arg stempelt.
> 
> danke nochmal.
> ...



Die vom Kona ist deshalb am Schwingenausfallende montiert,welches ausgefräst wurde um das Lager aufzunehmen.

Hatte ne zeitlang mit der Stützstange geliebäugelt,-wird aber wie besagt nur am Kona funktionieren,und deshlab baue ich mir eine die gleich passt.

Wenn du eine BMA suchst die auf Anhieb passt:

http://www.therapycomponents.com/

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## lacorona (10. Juni 2008)

@speedyR


gibt wieder neue Bilder deines Umbaus?


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Juni 2008)

N Abend!

Derzeit poliere ich ,und poliere,und poliere  

Bis We sind die XT soweit fertig>Die Goodridge Sachen sollten bisdahin aus der U.K eintreffen hoff ich.

Die BMA hat nach den Fräsarbeiten kräftig an Material verloren.Die wird richtig gut.

Irgendwie arbeite ich derzeit an allen Fronten ein bisschen.

Am Wochenende gibts ordenlich Photos..lasst euch überraschen  

Grüsse Raf


----------



## Tiensy (12. Juni 2008)

So, nach langer Abwesenheit gibt es mittlerweile ein paar erfreuliche Dinge zu berichten.

Nachdem mir Jopo zu meinem Hinterbau mit Scheibenbremsadapter verholfen hat, bin ich gestern endlich dazu gekommen den kompletten Hinterbau wieder zu montieren.

Also erstmal alle Gleitlager rundum erneuert und die beiden Dämpferbrücken gegen die optisch weniger schönen, aber technisch wohl haltbareren Dämpferbrücken des Alu-Lobo getauscht.

Steuersatz eingepresst und die frisch gewartete Dorado angepasst. Aufgrund der hohen oberen Gabelkrone mussten noch 2 Spacer herhalten. 

Von der Passgenauigkeit bei Lagern als auch bei allen sonstigen Teilen, gab es bisher keine größeren Probleme.

Es fehlen hier und da noch einige Schräubchen, aber ansonsten geht's mit dem Aufbau nun endlich voran...

So sah das ganze im April'07 aus:





Mittlerweile ist mein Lobo älter geworden und sieht nun so aus:













*Sollte jmd. eine schwarze 31.2er Sattelstütze haben --> PM.*

Beste Grüße.


----------



## lacorona (12. Juni 2008)

schick!


----------



## cyclery.de (12. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> schick!



Kann ich bestätigen! Nur der Lenkwinkel sieht recht flach aus...


----------



## lacorona (12. Juni 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen! Nur der Lenkwinkel sieht recht flach aus...




Jain, dürfte effektiv so flach wie mit der Boxxer 151 sein. Vll max 1 Grad flacher, mehr aber auch nicht. Da die Dorado durch die USD-Bauweise extrem flach baut und die Gabel mehr oder wenger "nur" 165mm Federweg hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (12. Juni 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen! Nur der Lenkwinkel sieht recht flach aus...



Die Feineinstellungen bspw. durch das Trunnion werd ich mir noch vornehmen...

Die Dorado hat lediglich 170mm FW und baut dazu eigentlich noch relativ tief. Liegt aber mit Sicherheit wohl auch an der Rahmengröße. Fahre S...

Kann mir jmd. ein paar Inspirationen zur Kurbel geben? Ich liebäugel derzeit mit schwarzen simplen Race Face Forged Kurbeln.


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Juni 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Die Feineinstellungen bspw. durch das Trunnion werd ich mir noch vornehmen...
> 
> Die Dorado hat lediglich 170mm FW und baut dazu eigentlich noch relativ tief. Liegt aber mit Sicherheit wohl auch an der Rahmengröße. Fahre S...
> 
> Kann mir jmd. ein paar Inspirationen zur Kurbel geben? Ich liebäugel derzeit mit schwarzen simplen Race Face Forged Kurbeln.



Shimano XTR 2002  (FCM 952)   Gibts für kleines Geld bei Ebay

>Das Lobo is der Wahnsinn!Sehr geil!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Shimano XTR 2002  (FCM 952)   Gibts für kleines Geld bei Ebay



Das war die hässlichste XTR, die es je gab! 

Nimm eine der älteren XT's (FC-M761) - mit 48 Zähnen kannst du da auch zügig mit fahren.


----------



## Tiensy (12. Juni 2008)

Hi Rafa / Bastieeeehhh,

danke für eure Vorschläge, allerdings wird auch das Lobo ein Non-Shimano Aufbau... 

Auf Ebay sind derzeit 3 RF Forged in schwarz am laufen. Eine davon wird wohl bei angemessenem Preis bei mir landen. 

Das schwarze Elox dürfte dem Lobo ganz gut stehen...

Die goldenen Bohrungsdeckel der Hope's müssen noch raus. Hat da jmd. das nötige Werkzeug dazu? Ist etwas blöd sich wegen den Bohrungsdeckeln gleich alle 3 Werkzeuge anzuschaffen... Fahre vorne die Mono6ti und hinten (vorerst zu Testzwecken) die Mono Mini.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## lacorona (13. Juni 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Rafa / Bastieeeehhh,
> 
> danke für eure Vorschläge, allerdings wird auch das Lobo ein Non-Shimano Aufbau...
> 
> ...





Hm, also mir wär die Hope Mini zu schwach.... Wie wär es mit einer Hope M4?


----------



## Tiensy (13. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hm, also mir wär die Hope Mini zu schwach.... Wie wär es mit einer Hope M4?



Ich werde die Mini mit einer 160er Scheibe fahren. Bisher bin ich mit jedem Rad eigentlich ziemlich gut ohne HR Bremse ausgekommen. Nur für manche Schreck- und Abruptbremsungen war ich ganz froh drum eine HR Bremse zu haben.

Und sollte die Mini wirklich nicht ausreichen... Naja, dann bekommt das Lobo Unterstützung von diesem Teil:  





Beste Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (13. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das war die hässlichste XTR, die es je gab!



Nein,ganz im Gegensatz-die Baureihe speziell mit dem 5 Arm Spider ist eine der kultigsten DH Racekurbeln ever,und wurde nicht zuletzt im Lobo verbaut (von AC umgelabelt)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden,aber für das Lobo gibts nur eine Kurbel.Und das ist die FCM 952  

Grüsse Rafa

Ps:Anstatt einer Mini + 6ti würde ich lieber VR HR eine M4 verbauen


----------



## Tiensy (13. Juni 2008)

Hi Rafa,

wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, fehlt mir noch die Verschraubung der Dämpferbrücken mit der Sitzstrebe.

Nachdem schon einige Sitzstreben hier durch meine Finger gerauscht sind, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die 99er Sitzstrebe wohl lediglich mit einer Schraube fixiert wird. Bei der 98er Strebe gab es da noch spezielle Lagerschrauben.

Ich habe diese Lagerschrauben noch hier und überleg mir gerade ob ich die Löcher in den Sitzstrebe nicht einfach auf Maß aufbohre um die Lagerschrauben zu verwenden.

Ja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Aber ich könnt nicht mit Leben jetzt noch eine Shimano Kurbel zu verbauen 

Beste Grüße.


----------



## lacorona (13. Juni 2008)

was wiegt der rahmen eigentich in der größe m?


----------



## Kint (13. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Nein,ganz im Gegensatz-die Baureihe speziell mit dem 5 Arm Spider ist eine der kultigsten DH Racekurbeln ever,und wurde nicht zuletzt im Lobo verbaut *(von AC umgelabelt)*
> 
> Geschmäcker sind verschieden,aber für das Lobo gibts nur eine Kurbel.Und das ist die FCM 952



das ist nicht richtig. die ac sieht der 952 zwar sehr ähnlich ist aber eine andere und eigenständige kurbel. sie hat die vielzahnaufnahme für nen spider der kompatibel zur 952 ist, auch das gewinde zur sicherung des spiders ist es, darüberhinaus gabs sie auch als octalink variante -...aber sie ist zb nicht hohlgeschmiedet, sondern einfach geschmiedet hat also ne rille in der innenseite .- anders als die 952 die innen wie aussen glatt ist.

ac hat ne lange tradtion bei gt - und deswegen gabs auch deren kurbel zusammen mit dem holeshot ring am lobo. 

die 950er reihe ist auch deswegen DIE dh kurbel schlechthin weils sie halt erstmals als DH gruppe gab, sprich mit einfach blatt. 



Tiensy schrieb:


> Nachdem schon einige Sitzstreben hier durch meine Finger gerauscht sind, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die 99er Sitzstrebe wohl lediglich mit einer Schraube fixiert wird. Bei der 98er Strebe gab es da noch spezielle Lagerschrauben.



das ist bedingt dirch doie lagerung - beim sts halt noch gleitlager.



lacorona schrieb:


> was wiegt der rahmen eigentich in der größe m?




mit der originalen wippe 3,29 kilo.


----------



## Tiensy (13. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das ist bedingt durch die lagerung - beim sts halt noch gleitlager.



*Lobo Strebe 1999 (6mm Bohrung / M6 Schraube + Mutter)*




*Lobo Strebe 1998 (9.5mm Bohrung / 9.5mm Gleitlagerschrauben / Gleitbuchse)*




War heute verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem fähigen Schlosser, der mir die 6mm Bohrung auf 9.5mm auffräst. In der Regel hab ich keine Bedenken sowas selbst zu tun, allerdings ist für eine perfekte Bohrung wohl mehr notwendig als nur ein Handbohrer und der passende Aufsatz  Kann und will es mir nicht leisten die Strebe zu ruinieren. Morgen gibt's einen neuen Anlauf...

Besitzt das 99er Lobo andere Gleitlager mit einem Innendurchmesser von 6mm?


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Juni 2008)

MACHS NICHT!

Die verbauten Industriegelager der 99er Wippe sind bei weitem besser als die Gleitlager.Jeweils 2 Stück pro seite (ich kann dir morgen den genauen Typ sagen)

>Wartungsfrei
>Schmutzunempfindlicher
>Besserer leichtlauf (Ansprechverhalten)
>STANDARTLAGER (600er Baureihe) welches ua, in Inlineskates verbaut wird (!!!!!!),und dass ich sogar auf der Arbeit habe

Grüsse Rafa alias Mr.Alu Polish


----------



## Tiensy (13. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> MACHS NICHT!
> 
> Die verbauten Industriegelager der 99er Wippe sind bei weitem besser als die Gleitlager.Jeweils 2 Stück pro seite (ich kann dir morgen den genauen Typ sagen)
> 
> ...



Hi Mr. Alu Polish 

Ok, das hört sich doch gut an. Das würde dann auch erklären weswegen die blauen Gleitlager in der 99er Wippe so locker drinsitzen... 

Hab das irgendwie verdrängt, dass das 99er Lobo Industriegelagert ist (zumindest an der Wippe/Sitzstrebe).

Sind das hier dann zufälligerweise die passenden Washer/Shims, die dann links und rechts neben die Industrielager gesetzt werden und die Wippe somit mittig in der Sitzstrebe halten?





Hab mal nach den Skater-Bearings geschaut. Sind es die 608ZZ 8 x 22 x 7 Lager? Falls ja, dann besorg ich mir die Lager gleich morgen. Was mittlerweile alles als Skate-Lager verkauft wird ist der Hammer  



> Das Kugellager verfügt über einen Innen- und Aussenring aus ZRO2 (Zirkonxid) und Wälzkörper aus SI3N4 (Siliziumnitrid). Der Schnappkäfig ist aus PTFE (Polyterafluorethylen). Das Lager ist offen und so nach einem Rennen sehr einfach zu reinigen.
> 
> - extreme Leichtlaufeigenschaften, die mit keinem konventionellen Lager erzielt werden kann
> - absolut resistent gegen Nässe, Säuren und anderen aggressiven Medien, keine Metallbauteile
> ...



Auf alle Fälle nochmals Danke für die frühzeitige Warnung...


----------



## Tiensy (16. Juni 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hab mal nach den Skater-Bearings geschaut. Sind es die 608ZZ 8 x 22 x 7 Lager?



Nein das sind die falschen Lager...  

Entweder sind es die 698er Lager mit d=8mm, D=19mm und b=6mm (dazu gibt es vom Lobo Rebuild Kit noch die passenden Spacer für die 6mm Achse).

ODER (Danke an Rafa)

626 Lager mit d=6mm, D=19mm, b=6mm (in diesem Fall dann lediglich noch 4 x 1mm Spacer jeweils 2 zwischen den Lagern und 2 Stück als Abschlussspacer).

Die passende Achse habe ich mir heute angefertigt. Normale M6 Edelstahlschraube auf benötigte Länge gekürzt, Edelstahlmutter drauf und fertig.

Und da jetzt gleich die Nationalmannschaft spielt, hier noch mein Beitrag zu *schwarz-rot-gold*  

*Eingepasster King Steuersatz mit Dorado:*




*Hope Mono6ti an Dorado:*




*Hope Mono Mini mit 160er Scheibe und D321 LR mit CK Nabe:*



(Stört euch nicht am Mavic-Spanner. Der kommt noch ab und die Nabe wird auf Schraubachse umgebaut...)

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß beim Spiel.


----------



## Janikulus (16. Juni 2008)

was für ein Spiel?

die beiden letzten Lobos haben so langsam ein riesen Sabber-Faktor... nice nice!  

Bei mir ist immer noch Stillstand, ich baue gerade an 3 anderen Bikes  eigentlich will ich nur noch 2x Gustav ranbringen


----------



## lacorona (16. Juni 2008)

@Tiensy,
vergiss die Gabelschoner ned.... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (17. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> @Tiensy,
> vergiss die Gabelschoner ned.... !



Ja, da sprichst Du auch ein schönes Thema an... Wie man auf dem Bild mit dem Steuersatz sehen kann hat die Alumuffe im Bereich des GT-Schriftzugs schon einige Einschläge kassiert.



Tiensy schrieb:


> *Eingepasster King Steuersatz mit Dorado:*



Mit der Dorado und der oberen gekröpften Gabelbrücke stehe ich nun vor dem Dilemma, dass ich erstens ziemlich genau 45° einlenken kann, bevor mir die Krone ebenfalls auf die Alumuffe schlägt und zwar ebenfalls neben den GT-Schriftzug, allerdings auf der unteren "Ebene" der Muffe.

Hab da genau 0 Ideen, wie ich das elegant lösen soll.

Nächste Sache über die ich mir Gedanken machen sollte, wäre die Kefü. Ich werde da wohl auf eine simple bereits existierende Variante zurückgreifen. Also bei mir kein Selbstbau.

Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit der E.Thirteen LG1 Kefü?







Der integrierte Bashguard gefällt mir besser als die Variante mit dem Bashring.



Janikulus schrieb:


> was für ein Spiel?
> 
> die beiden letzten Lobos haben so langsam ein riesen Sabber-Faktor... nice nice!
> 
> Bei mir ist immer noch Stillstand, ich baue gerade an 3 anderen Bikes  eigentlich will ich nur noch 2x Gustav ranbringen



Das gewonnene Spiel 

Einerseits bin ich froh, dass ich mit dem Lobo-Aufbau begonnen habe, auf der anderen Seite ist danach nichts mehr zum Aufbauen  

Hau die Gustav's dran und nächstes Jahr gibt's dann Lobo Treffen im Bikepark 


*@All:*

Wer ist denn eigentlich noch mit einem Lobo-Aufbau beschäftigt oder hat noch einen Lobo-Aufbau vor sich?

Jörg und Stefan haben Ihre Aufbauten ja schon fertig.


*@Stefan:* Wie ist denn bisher das Fahrvergnügen mit deinen Lobo's? Taugt die Zugstufendämpfung des RS Dämpfers was? Gibt da ja auch keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten, daher hoffe ich die ist zu gebrauchen.

Beste Grüße,

Tien Sy.


----------



## lacorona (17. Juni 2008)

@tiensy,
es gibt sogenannte "Gummipropfen" die du an die Gabel Innenseite kleben kannst. sieht zwar nicht so gut aus, rettet aber deinen Rahmen.

Wegen der Kettenführung würd ich mal bei dem User Bommelmaster vorbei schauen, der baut sehr schöne und vorallem funktionelle Carbon-Kettenführung!
Passt bestimmt besser als als die LG13 zum Lobo!


Grüße


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Auch wenns keine LG1 wird, kann ich dir sagen, daß sie 1a funktioniert...


----------



## lacorona (17. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Auch wenns keine LG1 wird, kann ich dir sagen, daß sie 1a funktioniert...




ich hab nie behauptet, dass sie nicht gut ist!  
Optisch würde Carbon halt besser zum Lobo passen! 
Außerdem wiegt sie einiges weniger.


----------



## Janikulus (17. Juni 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hau die Gustav's dran und nächstes Jahr gibt's dann Lobo Treffen im Bikepark



das würde mich freuen, ich bin allerdings überhaupt kein Bikepark fahrer, eher ein ab und zu mal light Downhiller  aber das lobo ist so schön, das reicht schon als Grund so ein Bike zu fahren  

um die Gustav Bremsen zu montieren muss ich erst die GT Naben einspeichen lassen, GT Naben = 4-Loch Aufnahme... also selbstbau Scheiben, so was in der Art:



(wird noch viel dran verbessert)
Oldman hat ja auch so etwas vor. Ich habe hier bei mir jemanden gefunden der die schneiden und evtl. nachglühen kann.

Dann kommt die Sachen mit der Bremssattelbefestigung am Hinterbau. Ich will eigentlich nicht an dem Ding was schweissen lassen. Es wird also eine Adapterlösung werden, wie genau weiss ich auch noch nicht, A2Z oder so.


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> ich hab nie behauptet, dass sie nicht gut ist!
> Optisch würde Carbon halt besser zum Lobo passen!
> Außerdem wiegt sie einiges weniger.


 

hab dich schon verstanden.......


----------



## Tiensy (17. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> @tiensy,
> es gibt sogenannte "Gummipropfen" die du an die Gabel Innenseite kleben kannst. sieht zwar nicht so gut aus, rettet aber deinen Rahmen.
> 
> Wegen der Kettenführung würd ich mal bei dem User Bommelmaster vorbei schauen, der baut sehr schöne und vorallem funktionelle Carbon-Kettenführung!
> ...



Dank Dir für den Tip. Werd mich mal informieren. 



> das würde mich freuen, ich bin allerdings überhaupt kein Bikepark fahrer, eher ein ab und zu mal light Downhiller  aber das lobo ist so schön, das reicht schon als Grund so ein Bike zu fahren



War bisher auch noch nicht im Bikepark. Allerdings brauch ich mir im Bikepark dann keine Gedanken zu machen wie ich mit dem Lobo erstmal hoch komme  

Und bzgl. Lobo ist schön...

 




 




So... auf den Bildern ist der volle Lenkanschlag zu sehen (nebst wunderschöner Kohlefaserstruktur  ).

Die Standrohre sind also nicht das Problem. Die Gabelbrücke schlägt vorher auf die Alumuffe... Schlau wie ich war hab ich den Gabelschaft natürlich auf das Minimum gekürzt  Spacern geht also nicht mehr... Abhilfe schafft hier nur noch eine flache Gabelbrücke für die Dorado. Sollte also jmd. eine haben, bitte melden.

Ansonsten werd ich beim ersten Ausritt dann schon merken ob mir der Lenkwinkel ausreicht.



lacorona schrieb:


> Optisch würde Carbon halt besser zum Lobo passen!



Abgesehen davon erkennt man hier auch schön die Unterschiede zwischen "Dorado-Carbon" und "Lobo-Carbon". Passt nämlich überhaupt nicht zusammen  Angesichts der Performance der Dorado hab ich den optischen Aspekt hier allerdings gerne vernachlässigt. 

Und von mir heißt es jetzt wieder: Viel Spaß beim Spiel


----------



## lacorona (17. Juni 2008)

stell mal bitte ein bild vom komplettbike ein!


----------



## Tiensy (17. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> stell mal bitte ein bild vom komplettbike ein!



Witzbold  Wäre das Rad komplett, würd ich nicht so viele Bilder posten  

Es fehlen noch:

- Vorderes Laufrad
- Reifen / Schläuche
- 9-fach Shifter
- Schaltwerk
- KeFü
- Sattelstütze (Hat jmd. eine schwarze simple und kurze in 31.2 - 31.4?)
- Pedale
- Lenker / Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (17. Juni 2008)

N Abend!

Die LG1 von E13 ist eine TOP Kettenführung.Hatte ich selber am V10,dann am Chucker,jetz kurz am Lobo   (brauchte sie an sich nur für die Schablone)

Ich habe noch eine MRP vom Lobo für 110/5arm Kurbel.Die war orig. dran,und pass sowohl funktional als auch optisch (poliertes Alu)

Da ich mir eine aus Carbon samt Bashring gebaut habe,hätt ich sie übrig> bei Interesse PM

Kefü Made by Bommelmaster:Kaufe dir lieber was ,das auf Anhieb ohne Basteln funktioniert (hatte schon mal in Winterberg das Vergnügen sie mal zu montieren,bzw zu versuchen)

Hier schon mal das Bild vom Bashguard,und der runtergeranzen 26euro Ebay XTR Kurbeln welche ich "aufbereitet" habe (damals für das träge V10 von Santa Cruz)











Werden sich im Lobo sehr wohl fühlen.Der Bash braucht allerdings noch etwas CNC bearbeitung.

Grüsse Rafa

Ps:Von wegen die XTR ist nich schööön


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Juni 2008)

Achso: Anschlagende Gabelkrone> Ich gebe dir etwas von meinem selbstklebenden Moosgummi mit zu der Sendung.Einfach zuschneiden,und draufkleben.Das Zeug is universell für alles was scheuert bzw anschlägt.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Kefü Made by Bommelmaster:Kaufe dir lieber was ,das auf Anhieb ohne Basteln funktioniert (hatte schon mal in Winterberg das Vergnügen sie mal zu montieren,bzw zu versuchen)





wars denn so schlimm? hats am ende wenigstens funktioniert??

wie wärs wenn du die gekröpfte dorado brücke gegen eine gerade tauschst?
ich habe vo mir eine dorado zu holen, die ein gerade brücke hat, bräuchte aber eine gekröpfte, vllt liese sich was machen


----------



## Tiensy (20. Juni 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wars denn so schlimm? hats am ende wenigstens funktioniert??
> 
> wie wärs wenn du die gekröpfte dorado brücke gegen eine gerade tauschst?
> ich habe vo mir eine dorado zu holen, die ein gerade brücke hat, bräuchte aber eine gekröpfte, vllt liese sich was machen



Hi Bommelmaster,

hab abgesehen von den Hinweisen hier auch schon von deiner KeFü gelesen... Schickst Du mir bitte ein paar Informationen und Preise per PM?

Das mit der Dorado wäre eine Möglichkeit. Meld Dich einfach, wenn Du Deine Dorado hast. Im Bikemarkt ist eine für 190... 

Beste Grüße.


----------



## SpeedyR (20. Juni 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wars denn so schlimm? hats am ende wenigstens funktioniert??



Ne,so schlimm wars ned.Kumpel hat sich n Morewood Izimu gegönnt,und wir haben es erst in Winterberg zusammenbauen dürfen.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs n büschl Probleme mit der Kettenlinie> Schleifen an der oberen Führung.Hatte aber genug Unterlegscheiben bzw passende Schrauben dabei.Hat dann scho gepasst!

Beste Grüsse Rafael


----------



## oldman (20. Juni 2008)

janikulus,

geh mal auf http://www.brake-stuff.com/ 
der kollege hat mir meine scheiben gelasert, die laufen jetzt mit ner hope mono m4, absolute spitzenklasse, sauberste verarbeitung.
der hat halt schon alle masse.
gruess ihn von mir, ich war der bislang erste mit den komischen 4loch hadleys.






Janikulus schrieb:


> das würde mich freuen, ich bin allerdings überhaupt kein Bikepark fahrer, eher ein ab und zu mal light Downhiller  aber das lobo ist so schön, das reicht schon als Grund so ein Bike zu fahren
> 
> um die Gustav Bremsen zu montieren muss ich erst die GT Naben einspeichen lassen, GT Naben = 4-Loch Aufnahme... also selbstbau Scheiben, so was in der Art:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (20. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> janikulus,
> 
> geh mal auf http://www.brake-stuff.com/
> der kollege hat mir meine scheiben gelasert, die laufen jetzt mit ner hope mono m4, absolute spitzenklasse, sauberste verarbeitung.
> ...



 genial!! der hat ja sogar dein Scheibendesign auf der Homepage, kann man direkt im online Katalog bestellen, Oldmans Disc!
Ich werde ihn die Tage mal anschreiben. Danke für den Link!


----------



## Tiensy (25. Juni 2008)

So, die nächste Anschaffung für das Lobo steht an... Kettenführung...

Ich tendiere die ganze Zeit schon zur LG1. Allerdings schreckt der Preis doch ein wenig ab... 

Daher die Frage: Taugt eine stinknormale Truvativ Boxguide was? Das Teil sieht einfach simpel aus, ist billig, und wenn mir jetzt noch jmd. sagt, dass die auch ihren Zweck erfüllt, dann probier ich die mal aus...

Ansonsten, falls jmd. eine E.13 LG1 abzugeben hat, bitte melden.


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Juni 2008)

Eine Boguide funktioniert ganz gut,und kost ned die Welt!Mehr aber auch nicht.

Meine Meinung:
Man kann nich alleas auf einmal haben.Spare dir das Geld zusammen und kaufe eine Lg1.
Du hast so einen schönen und seltenen Rahmen.Ein edle Dorado,TOP Chris King Hardware $$$,und an sich nur super Komponenten.....und eine 30Euro 0815 Kettenführung...ne oder?

GRüsse Mr.Polish


----------



## ReeN! (25. Juni 2008)

Hat vielleicht einer von euch für ne doradop noch den Bremsadapter für IS2000 übrig? Und brauch den Nicht? -->PN


----------



## Tiensy (6. Juli 2008)

Mittlerweile sind noch ein paar feine Teile eingetroffen...

Was für Wuchtbrummen...  *Race Face Diabolus Poliert*:





Und dazu das passende Innenlager... *Acros Ceramic Red Edition*:





Probleme bereitet mir derzeit nur noch die Suche nach den passenden Reifen...

Was passt in den Hinterbau des Lobo's denn maximal rein? Wieviel mm breit und wieviel mm hoch? (Felgen sind Mavic D321...).

Morgen geht's dann nochmal zum Zoll und gegen Ende der Woche folgen dann ein paar weitere leckere Dinge


----------



## Tiensy (7. Juli 2008)

Frisch vom Zoll... 





@Janikulus: Jetzt weißt Du was ich meine...


----------



## Master | Torben (8. Juli 2008)

Du wirst doch sicherlich die Kolbenschrauben deiner Hope Bremsen gegen rote tauschen oder?!

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch eine rot eloxierte Heidi Kettenführung dranpacken, günstig is die zwar nich aber leicht und gut in der Funktion.


----------



## Tiensy (8. Juli 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Du wirst doch sicherlich die Kolbenschrauben deiner Hope Bremsen gegen rote tauschen oder?!
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du dir auch eine rot eloxierte Heidi Kettenführung dranpacken, günstig is die zwar nich aber leicht und gut in der Funktion.



Die roten Bohrungsdeckel sind geordert 

Und die Heidy Kettenführung hab ich mir angeschaut. Aber der Preis ist doch echt happig... Ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich bei der E.13 LG1 bleiben.

Dank Dir für den Tip.


----------



## Tiensy (9. Juli 2008)

So nächstes Update. Meine Laufräder sind fertig 





Nun fehlen noch:

- Griffe
- Kettenführung

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Tiensy (12. Juli 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> stell mal bitte ein bild vom komplettbike ein!



Nicht komplett... aber bald. Hier ein Vorgeschmack:





Der Sattel ist überragend  Also bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen 

Hat vllt. jemand eine Idee wie ich die Stahlflex elegant entlang des Oberrohrs führen kann? Die Magura Halter passen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (12. Juli 2008)

sehr sehr geil ..... das weckt Erinnerungen .
Am Oberrohr einfach mit nem Dremel die Zuganschläge aufbohren, fällt kaum auf und hält ..... .
Wichtig dabei den Rahmen mit nem dünnen Holz schützen und eine flexible Welle verwenden. Die Bohrerstärke dann immer schrittweise erhöhen.

de Ope


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Juli 2008)

Bling Bling Bling 

Morgen wird nochmal nachpoliert.Im Hintergrund die nächsten Opfer 







Ps:Wofür ich das CfK Rohmaterial brauche wird nicht verraten 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## lacorona (16. Juli 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ps:Wofür ich das CfK Rohmaterial brauche wird nicht verraten




ich ahne böses!


----------



## lacorona (9. August 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Nicht komplett... aber bald. Hier ein Vorgeschmack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das ein tune speedneedle?


----------



## Master | Torben (9. August 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> ist das ein tune speedneedle?



Check


----------



## lacorona (9. August 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Check


----------



## Janikulus (14. August 2008)

@Tiensy: es sieht immer schöner aus! bin gespannt auf den vollständigen Zusammenbau. So wie ich dich kenne wird es ja sicher geil.

Mal was aus der F Buch für die Lobos:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AC-chainguide-vi...yZ134255QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und das AC Holeshot Kettenblatt:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=3


----------



## SpeedyR (15. August 2008)

Kleines Rätsel!?

Was hat der Dorado Vorbau mit dem Abflussreiniger zu tun?






Sollte ich weiterhin so fleisig schaffen,gibts die Auflösung voraussichtlich in einer Woche in Bad Karlshafen 

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2008)

Das gleiche habe ich noch mit einem schnöden Spacer vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (15. August 2008)

d.h.?


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. August 2008)

Enteloxieren!?


----------



## -lupo- (16. August 2008)

Ist der Vorbau nur ein Alibi? Was hast du sonst noch mit Drano vor?   
Klappt das mit jeder Eloxierung?

Bin echt gespannt auf die beiden LoBos!


----------



## SpeedyR (16. August 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Ist der Vorbau nur ein Alibi? Was hast du sonst noch mit Drano vor?
> Klappt das mit jeder Eloxierung?
> 
> Bin echt gespannt auf die beiden LoBos!



hehe.Ja das Drano geht top 

Die Teile für 20min rein.Fertig.Mit Wasser abspülen und die Reste mit einer Bürste abkratzen.Ging echt genial und easy

Ps: Du kannst dir auch pures NatriumHydroxid aus der Apotheke besorgen.Dauert damit dann halt nur 30sec 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## -lupo- (16. August 2008)

Cool, danke für den Tip! Werde ich mir merken!


----------



## SpeedyR (19. August 2008)

Gerade abgehollt...weitergehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (19. August 2008)

Irgendwann, irgendwann....ich auch Lobotomisiert sein! 

Hast du denn die passende TangoTuned Federgabel? 

Achja: habe das hier im Web gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lobo-Floating-Brake-Deraileur-Hanger-Caliper-NEW_W0QQitemZ250282935706QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250282935706&_trkparms=72%3A1011|39%3A1|66%3A1|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SpeedyR (19. August 2008)

Ja ist mir schon aufgefallen.Beeindruckend.Die RS Bremse ist eine absolute Rarität 

Ps:Tango Tuned nich,aber SpeedyR Tuned Dorado 

Grüsse der hungrige Wolf (auf Fleisch und Bier am WE  )


----------



## jopo (19. August 2008)

Speedy, was ist jetzt getuned am Dämpfer? Das ist der erste, den ich sehe, mit schwarzer Kolbenstange (oder wie das Ding heisst).
Du lässt es jedenfalls ganz schön krachen!


----------



## SpeedyR (19. August 2008)

Auf den ersten Blick an sich nichts.

Ich gehe davon aus,dass wenn überhaupt was mofiziert wurde,ist es der Shimstack der Zug/Druckstufendämpfung






Beeindruckend.Rock Shox hatte vor weit mehr als 10 Jahren bereits eine Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Dämpfung 

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (21. August 2008)

@Rafa: Interessanter Dämpfer. Du gehst beim Lobo aber auch ganz schön in die Vollen... 

Ein kleines aber feines Update gibt's nun ENDLICH auch bei mir...

E.13 LG1





Macht auf mich einen sehr soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck. Angesichts des Preises aber wohl auch nicht anders zu erwarten. 

Hat auf Anhieb gepasst. Lediglich die Kettenlinie der Kurbel hab ich mit einigen Spacern einstellen müssen. 

Kann dieses Jahr leider nicht auf das GT-Treffen kommen. Allen Anwesenden wünsche ich allerdings noch viel Spaß und vorallem viele Bilder 

Beste Grüße.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (22. August 2008)

Sagt mal, hätte jemand evtl interesse (Sammelbestellung) an folgender KeFü?: Preis 132 Dollar plus Versand/Zoll


----------



## jopo (22. August 2008)

Hi Caferacer, baust Du auch ein Lobo auf, oder was willst Du mit dem Teil?


----------



## caferacer 1980 (22. August 2008)

Richtig *FG*
Hab mir neulich nen Rahmen ersteigert, Lagerkit und Dämpfer sind auch unterwegs.
Ne Roox Führung kostet 100-120, in der Preisklasse kann man auch die originalführung verbauen, vor allem so lange man sie überhaupt noch bekommt.
Woanders haut man ja auch nen 100er für nen King auf´n Kopp (is aber echt super das Teil *FG*), oder Naben des selbigen....


----------



## SpeedyR (22. August 2008)

Für mich kommt die AC leider nicht in Frage.Schön und gut,aber eine fertige Kettenführung ranzubauen ist für mich leider etwas zu einfach (auch wenn sie original ist)

Da muss schon was in Eigenregie gebaut werden 

Viel SPASS BEIM AUFBAU!!

Grüsse der hungrige Wolf


----------



## Tiensy (22. August 2008)

Hallo Caferacer,

wenn Du die Kefü unbedingt haben willst, dann könnte ich Dir da behilflich sein. Ich hab hier noch eine rumliegen... Bei Interesse PM.

Ansonsten auch von mir viel Erfolg und Spaß bei dem Aufbau.

Ist es ein STS Lobo oder ein Lobo?

Lass mal die Bilder sprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caferacer 1980 (23. August 2008)

Was wäre denn eine standesgemäße Hinterradbremse (Sockelbremse)?


----------



## jopo (23. August 2008)

caferacer 1980 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine standesgemäße Hinterradbremse (Sockelbremse)?


Mein Vorschlag: Du liest den Thread mal von Anfang an. Lesen bildet! Und soviel Aufwand ist das nicht, die unwichtigen Stellen kannst Du ja schell abhaken. Danach weisst Du garantiert mehr und kennst uns auch besser, ist ja nur eine kleine Gemeinde. Dann erfreust Du uns mal mit Bildern von dem Zeug, was Du schon hast und schreibst dazu, was Du für Vorstellungen hast, was Dein fertiger Wolf sein soll, Haus-Tier oder Reiss-Wolf. Danach können wir Dich effektiv beraten.
jopo

PS. was ist eine "Sockelbremse"


----------



## caferacer 1980 (23. August 2008)

...meine Freundin wird sich bedanken wenn ich 20 Seiten durchlese...
Werden solls ein DH fähiges Caferacer bike, den armen Rahmen der ja eh als bruchgefährdet gilt muß ja nicht kaputtgeschunden werden, nomales durch´n Wald zur Eisdiele und zurück muß reichen ; )
Ein Bike das was abkann hab ich ja schon, und ne Stadtschlampe für die arbeit auch...der Trend geht zum Drittrad *FG*


----------



## jopo (23. August 2008)

caferacer 1980 schrieb:


> ...meine Freundin wird sich bedanken wenn ich 20 Seiten durchlese...
> Werden solls ein DH fähiges Caferacer bike, den armen Rahmen der ja eh als bruchgefährdet gilt muß ja nicht kaputtgeschunden werden, nomales durch´n Wald zur Eisdiele und zurück muß reichen ; )
> Ein Bike das was abkann hab ich ja schon, und ne Stadtschlampe für die arbeit auch...der Trend geht zum Drittrad *FG*


 
Erstens sind's nur 12 Seiten und zweitens weiss ich jetzt immer noch nicht, was eine Sockelbremse ist.

Mein Rat wäre eine Hope C2 wenn's authentisch sein soll oder eine M4 wenn Du mehr Power willst. Scheibe 165mm. Mit grösseren Scheiben kriegst Du Probs beim Rad Ein- und Ausbau. Da Du anscheinend keine C2 mit Bremsmomentabstützung hast, solltest Du Dir keine Hoffnung machen, eine zu finden. Ausserdem sind die serienmässigen nur für 155er Scheiben, bischen mager. Wenn ich mein Lobo wieder aufbaue, kommt auch C2 oder M4 rein, weiss noch nicht, aber dann mit 165er Scheibe.

Welche Teile hast Du denn schon oder hast Du fix auf dem Einkaufszettel?


----------



## redsandow (23. August 2008)

PS. was ist eine "Sockelbremse"[/QUOTE]

canti?mit großer warscheinlichkeit!


----------



## jopo (23. August 2008)

Miron, ich will nicht raten, sondern einen Rat erteilen 

Canti? Kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## redsandow (23. August 2008)

hallo Joerg
ich denke er meint eine canti mit sockelbremse,da am hinterbau ja sonst nix weiter für eine bremse ist,wenn mensch nicht gerade nachgeholfen hat mit einer scheibenbremsaufname.
ich würd ja wieder eine hydraulische magura empfehlen.im cantibereich eine zuverlässige wartungsarme,bein ersten anbau ziemlich friemelige aber bissige bremse.reicht allemal für die fahrt zum cafe und zurück.


----------



## jopo (23. August 2008)

Hab schon verstanden, Miron, aber wenn ich mir ein Lobo mit HS33 vorstelle, muss ich 

Der Zweck allein sollte ja nicht die Mittel bestimmen. Ich finde, ein Lobo wird mit sowas "entheiligt".

Und wenn ich mir ein Lobo mit Canti vorstelle, muss ich ......... (Den zeige ich jetzt nicht)

Und wie er die Scheibenbremse an den Hinterbau kriegt, soweit sind wir ja noch nicht. Jetzt soll er sich erst mal wieder selber äussern.


----------



## redsandow (23. August 2008)

es ist nicht das gelbe vom ei,aber wenn es gut gemacht wird(goodrich,carbon boost,tuning bremshebel(kooka?))dann kann das auch ganz hübsch aussehen.
bin bei mir ja leider noch kein stück weiter gekommen.platzmangel zum aufbauen steht da ganz oben auf der liste,neben familie und mit anderen rädern fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caferacer 1980 (24. August 2008)

Moin zusammen,
fest steht, dass ne AC Kefü drankommt, King Steuersatz, Naben entweder Tune oder Ringle, Felgen 521D oder gleich Diskfelgen, Bremsen werden evtl Hope M4. Der Verbau wird ein Kore Würfelvorbau, Lenker ???
Innenlager/Kurbeln soll´s ne Turbine LP werden, Sattelstütze ???, Sattel wohl ein Flite.


----------



## jopo (24. August 2008)

Scheint ja ein ordentlicher Wolf zu werden! Welche Gabel?

Falls Du die Teile nicht schon hast, Turbine in schwarz hätte ich abzugeben und einen Royal-Würfelvorbau in schwarz. Der schaut so Royal aus, wie er heisst. Ich wollte den dranbauen, finde Würfel aber inzwischen etwas heftig. 
Einen Satz M4, vorne 203 (Cal.8) und hinten 165 (Cal.3) hätte ich auch noch überzählig. 
Bei Interesse E-mail
jopo


----------



## caferacer 1980 (25. August 2008)

Gabel...hmmm, ne 151 vielleicht...hat jemand eine rumliegen?
Oder was wäre noch in der Federwegklasse drin?...keine Votec-Witze, gell ;O)
Kann man die Super T dafür hernehmen?


----------



## SpeedyR (25. August 2008)

caferacer 1980 schrieb:


> Gabel...hmmm, ne 151 vielleicht...hat jemand eine rumliegen?
> Oder was wäre noch in der Federwegklasse drin?...keine Votec-Witze, gell ;O)
> Kann man die Super T dafür hernehmen?



Super T geht ohne Probleme.Als mein Lobo aus den Staaten kam,war sie orig. verbaut.Die Gabel hat mit ihren 170mm Federweg vergleichsweise niedrige Einbauhöhe.

Boxxer mit 151 oder 180 mm, Dorado geht genauso.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (25. August 2008)

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen zurück an alle, die auf dem GT-Treffen waren. Laut einigen Bildern war das Wetter zwar nicht überragend, aber dafür die Stimmung.

Bei mir ist das noch etwas einfacher.

Beschissenes Wetter und beschissene Stimmung  

Über meinem Lobo Himmel haben sind einige dicke dunkle Wolken aufgezogen.

Ganz kurz und schmerzlos: Ich bekomme in den Lobo Hinterbau keinen einzigen Reifen schleiffrei (außer meine 1.25er Slicks...).

Zur Erläuterung:

Reifen und Felgen sitzen mittig zum "Bogen" der Sitzstrebe...





Zum "Bogen" der Kettenstreben sitzt das ganze allerdings rechta assymetrisch...








...was zur Folge hat das jeglicher Reifen, selbst in 2.1" an der rechten Kettenstrebe schleift. So sehr schleift, dass sich das Laufrad nicht freigängig bewegen kann.

Gemessen von der linken Kettenstrebe zur Felge sind es 1.5cm, auf der Gegenseite (also dort wo es schleift) sind es lediglich 1cm.

Hab mir das ganze jetzt gut ein paar Stunden angesehen und weiß nicht woran es liegt...

Die rechte Kettenstrebe kann ich nicht einfach mal um 0.5mm aufbiegen, da sonst das Kettenblatt auf der Außenseite daran schleift.

Nachdem der bisherige Aufbau "eigentich" ganz gut von Statten ging, war ja klar das sowas kommen musste.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

Dann scheint der Hinterbau wohl verzogen zu sein, oder?
Das wär ne ziemliche Schande.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (25. August 2008)

Tiensy, bei meinem Wolf war der Hinterbau auch verzogen, was ja auch kein Wunder war, bei dem runtergerammelten Teil. Ich habe solange mit der Rundfeile am Sitz der Achse im Ausfallende gefeilt, bis das Rad passte.


----------



## salzbrezel (26. August 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> Tiensy, bei meinem Wolf war der Hinterbau auch verzogen, was ja auch kein Wunder war, bei dem runtergerammelten Teil. Ich habe solange mit der Rundfeile am Sitz der Achse im Ausfallende gefeilt, bis das Rad passte.



Aber dann würde der Reifen doch oben schleifen, da sitzt er ja im Moment richtig. Wenn er das Rad durch Feilen versetzt, schleift es oben links.


----------



## jopo (26. August 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Aber dann würde der Reifen doch oben schleifen, da sitzt er ja im Moment richtig. Wenn er das Rad durch Feilen versetzt, schleift es oben links.


 
Salzbrezel, Du musst einfach glauben, was ich schreibe. Bei mir war es genau so und ich habe es mit Feilen im Ausfallende korrigiert. Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben, wieviel ich wo weggefeilt habe.


----------



## Janikulus (26. August 2008)

Tiensy, stell den Rahmen doch mal auf was gerades auf die zwei Kettenstreben um zu sehen ob er dann auch gerade steht, das gleiche dann mal umgedreht auf die Sitzstreben. Wäre eine einfache Methode um zu sehen ob was verzogen ist.

Du hast doch die Bremsaufnahme schweissen lassen, Jopo auch. Kann es daran liegen?


----------



## SpeedyR (26. August 2008)

@tiensy:

Mache den Reifen runter und messe am U-Bogen.Am besten auf höhe der Bolzen,da ist es recht winklig.Zusammen mit dem Reifen kannst du keine 100%tige Aussage treffen.

Die Kettenstrebe kannst du an der Verbindung zur Ausfallenden U Strebe aushängen.Schwenken,-sollte mittig in die Passungen reingehn,-wenn nicht dann hast du wirklich an der Kettenstrebe ein Problem.

Es besteht auch die möglichkeit dass dein Laufrad nicht mittig zentriert wurde,was leider keine Seltenheit ist.

Grüsse Rafael

Anbei ein Photo vom neuen eingebauten RS Dämpfer.Und ja -ich weiss,der Hinterbau muss neu poliert werden.Der Glanz ist richtig verloren gegangen.


----------



## Tiensy (26. August 2008)

Der komplette Hinterbau lag vor der "Endmontage" ja bereits in Einzelteilen vor mir. Bei dieser Gelegenheit hatte ich natürlich auch darauf geachtet, ob alles richtig sitzt bzw. ob irgendwas verzogen ist. Damals bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass alles mittig und gerade sitzt.

Ich wurde aber nun eines besseren belehrt.

Mich würd einfach mal interessieren ob das hintere Laufrad "von Werk aus" bereits unmittig zu den Kettenstreben sitzt. Vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht, aber wer weiß.

Jopo's Vorschlag scheint mir derzeit auch die einzig mögliche zu sein. Das Alu lässt sich mit meinen Mitteln keinen Millimeter richten. Geschweige den, dass ich wüsste wo ich da ansetzen soll, denn nach verzogen sieht nichts aus.

Nachdem ich nun ungewollt zum Stocken gekommen bin, hab ich die Zeit mal genutzt das hintere Laufrad etwas zu inspizieren bzw. die Nabe zu reinigen.

@Janikulus: Es könnte sein, dass sich in deiner Nabe noch recht viel von dem werksmässigen CK Fett/Öl befindet. Aufgrund der Stirnverzahnung scheint der Freilauf generell schon einen etwas höheren Widerstand zu haben, als "andere" Systeme. Wunder dich also nicht wenn die Nabe anfangs etwas schwergängig läuft.

Meine Nabe wurde entfettet und auf Leichtlauf getrimmt. Läuft nun super und macht vom Klang ganz schön was her 

Ich sag's euch... Ein fahrbereites Lobo daheim stehen zu haben auf das keine Reifen passen...


----------



## BommelMaster (27. August 2008)

ein grund für die immer zu dicke nreifen könnten auch die f elgen sein. die d321 ist um eingies breiter als die d521er, das macht sich natürlich auch in der gesamtbreite des reifens bemerktbar...


----------



## tofu1000 (28. August 2008)

jopo schrieb:


> Da Du anscheinend keine C2 mit Bremsmomentabstützung hast, solltest Du Dir keine Hoffnung machen, eine zu finden. Ausserdem sind die serienmässigen nur für 155er Scheiben, bischen mager. Wenn ich mein Lobo wieder aufbaue, kommt auch C2 oder M4 rein, weiss noch nicht, aber dann mit 165er Scheibe.



Hier gibt's gerade eine C2 (vo. und hi.) mit Bremsmomentabstützung. Hängt halt nur noch ein Alu-Lobo dran... 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:uk

Obwohl ich den als "NichtLoboAuskenner" interessanter finde..........


----------



## Tiensy (4. September 2008)

[email protected],

ich glaub ich pack es nicht mehr! Den ganzen Aufbau hätte ich mir ehrlich gesagt sonst wohin stecken können... 

Da gibt man sich Mühe, nimmt sich Zeit, Nerven und sonst noch was da dazu gehört und dann kommt sowas hier dabei raus 

Ganz ohne Worte... der aktuelle Katalog:














Oh... Sorry. Das war der falsche. Den hier meine ich: 














Naja, was solls... Hab das Rad bestellt und die Berichte zu den Testfahrten folgen bald


----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (4. September 2008)

Ist das ein verspäteter Aprilscherz ? 
Wenn nicht : WIE TEUER, WOHER, WANN LIEFERBAR ?
Biete auch eine kaum benutzte Seele


----------



## jopo (4. September 2008)

Rundfeilen-Technik  Trifft auch auf den Sattel zu  
Tiensy, echt schtark! Hast mein Rollout locker getoppt.
Gratulation!
jopo


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2008)

Sehr geil gemacht! Sowohl Rad als auch Präsentation.
Der Text liest sich gut, jedoch bin ich da ins Stocken gekommen: 


> Da soviel Vortrieb gelegentlich auch abgebremst werden wollen, ...


Vortrieb ist Singular und deshalb wäre 'abgebremst werden will, ...' besser
Ansonsten ist die Täuschung perfekt
gruß


----------



## hoeckle (4. September 2008)

gratulation! 

zum bike und für die tolle präsentation....


----------



## Janikulus (4. September 2008)

Genial, danke Tiensy!

Das Blatt kannst du direkt an gt schicken, ich bin sicher die fallem vom Hocker.

ach ja... ZEIG BILDER!

Gratuliere zum augebautem Lobo!

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## salzbrezel (4. September 2008)

Hübsch gemacht...
Besonders die sich verwindenden Kettenstreben sind gut!


----------



## SpeedyR (4. September 2008)

Wunderschööön!!!Gute Arbeit 

MEHR BILDER!!!!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Manni1599 (4. September 2008)

*Absolut genial gemacht!*

Tolles Rad, tolle Präsentation. Den "Prospekt" sollte jemand schön ausdrucken (mehrfach) und dann unbemerkt auf der Eurobike auf dem GT Stand platzieren, DAS wäre ein Schauspiel!!! (Nichts für ungut, Olli)

Hier gibts wirklich nur Irre!!

BTW: Ab Dienstag sind Daggi und ich im Frankenland. Da wohnt doch auch so ein LOBO - MANIAC, ob wir uns das mal anschauen dürfen? Ich geb auch einen aus.


----------



## Tiensy (4. September 2008)

Ich danke auch euch allen aus dem Forum bei der langwierigen and langjährigen Anteilnahme an diesem Projekt. Ohne die ganzen Ratschläge und vorallem auch tatkräftigen Unterstützungen wäre dieses Rad wohl so nie entstanden.

*Danke an diese kleine aber feine Community!*

So genug geredet. Den ersten Ausritt habe ich bereits hinter mir. Ich schreib mal alles dazu was dazu gehört:

Bevor es von mir aus in den Wald geht müssen erstmal knappe 7km Asphalt überwunden werden. Hatte mich bereits darauf eingestellt, dass das trotz Übergewicht und definitiv unpassender Bereifung dennoch machbar ist. Gesagt getan. Raus auf die Strasse. Was bereits auf den ersten 10m auffiel... Die Sitzposition ist nicht uphill-tauglich, was sich sowohl auf dem Asphalt, noch mehr aber im Wald zeigte. Die Oberschenkel stehen so ziemlich 90° horizontal wenn ich im Sitzen pedaliere. Was das Kraft raubt kann man sich evtl. in ungefähr vorstellen.

Auf dem Weg in den Wald hab ich mir dann erstmal die Dämpfungseinstellungen vorgenommen, sprich Druckstufe an der Dorado und Zugstufe sowohl vorne als auch hinten. Meine Standard-Einstellung finde ich in der Regel wenn ich eine ca. 15cm Bordsteinkante runterrolle und dabei ohne Nachwippen weiterpedalieren kann. Von dieser Einstellung aus erfolgt die Feinjustage dann auf dem Trail. Die VR Bremse hat anfangs etwas träge und lasch verzögert, war aufgrund des neuen Belags aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Also hab ich bei einigen Asphalt-Downhills ab und an mal kräftig die Bremse gezogen um den Einfahrvorgang etwas zu beschleunigen. HR Bremse selbes Spiel. Was mich von Anfang an allerdings sehr erfreut hat, ist der komplette Antrieb. Ich würde behaupten bisher noch keine steifere Kurbel gefahren zu sein. Die e.13 Kettenführung arbeitet auch hervorragend und vorallem geräuscharm. Einzig die Kombination mit dem 32er Ritzel am HR sorgt für ein leichtes Schleifen. Nächster Punkt wäre die Schaltung. Die 1:1 Übersetzung finde ich sehr gelungen. Bin bisher die X.0 Trigger noch nicht gefahren, bin aber bereits nach der ersten Ausfahrt absolut begeistert von der Präzision. Ein Klick, ein Wechsel.

Kurz vor Ankunft im Wald allerdings das erste Problem. Nach der ersten Inspektion ob noch alles dort sitzt wo es hingehört, hab ich leider enormes Spiel des Steuersatzes festgestellt. Nachdem ich insgesamt 7 Schrauben gelöst hatte, war es mir theoretisch möglich das Steuerspiel einzustellen. Theoretisch deswegen, weil es praktisch nicht geklappt hatte. Konnte keineswegs soviel Kraft aufbringen die obere Gabelkrone gegen den Steuersatz zu pressen, dass dort kein Spiel mehr war. Und eine Ahead-Kralle war auch nicht verbaut. Schlussendlich kam ich mit ca. 30 Minuten Verspätung am Treffpunkt Wald an, nachdem ich obere und untere Gabelbrücke in einem Schraubstock fixiert hatte und somit das Lagerspiel in den Griff bekam.

So 7km Asphalt waren vorbei. Es folgten die längsten 4km Uphill im Wald bis dato. Nächste Festellung: Die Sitzposition ist nicht nur nicht geeignet, sondern schlichtweg beschissen um den Berg hochzufahren. Sowohl Rücken als auch Oberschenkel gaben mir deutliche Zeichen. Aber egal. Es waren ja nur 4km. Also Zähne zusammengebissen und weiter reingetreten. Das Ziel hatte ich ja vor Augen bzw. im Kopf. Berg hoch und dann halt runter  Im Wiegetritt taucht die Dorado vorne stets ca. 5-6 cm ein. Nachwippen war nicht das Problem. Problem war lediglich das hohe Gewicht und das nicht vorhandene kleine Kettenblatt. Ist schon komisch mit der linken Hand immer ins leere zu triggern.

So genug Uphill. Ich war zwischenzeitlich auf dem Gipfel dieses Tages angekommen und war nach halbstündiger Pause bereit für die Abfahrt. Ein Kumpel fuhr voraus (mit einem Ghost Northshore FR) und ein Kumpel folgte mir. Um möglichst ein deutliches Bild davon zu bekommen ob und vorallem wie das Fahrwerk arbeitet hab ich möglichst keine Unebenheiten ausgelassen. Das war nun der Moment nach dem ich mich all die Jahre vorbereitet hatte und auch weswegen das Lobo überhaupt entstand. Nun kann ich sagen: Ich weiß nicht wie ich die Strecke mit einem Fully heutiger Technik gefahren wäre, aber ich weiß dass ich mit dem Lobo alles fahren würde, was ich bisher gesehen habe. Das Lobo hat unfreiwillig nie den Bodenkontakt verloren und lässt sich so schön "rund" fahren. Einmal Geschwindigkeit aufgenommen drückt es den Hang einfach nur noch bergab. Dass der Rahmen aus Thermoplast ist, merkt man auch. Harte Stöße werden einfach dumpf aufgefangen. Ich fahre in meinen jungen Jahren zwar schon vorsichtig, aber nicht langsam. Vom Gefühl her müsste ich für meine Verhältnisse schon ziemlich krank und hirnlos fahren, damit ich das Lobo an seine Grenzen bringe. Der Viergelenk-Hinterbau spricht super an, die Dorado ist einfach Sahne. Ja, Sahne passt wirklich gut. 

Rundum. Ich bin absolut zufrieden!

Bis auf das hohe Gewicht, die Uphill untaugliche Geometrie und Sitzposition und den eingeschränkten Lenkwinkel (im Gelände allerdings bisher keineswegs nachteilig) wüsste ich nun nicht was ich sonst noch auszusetzen hätte. Es ist einfach nur so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte und macht vorallem Spaß. Spaß ohne Ende. Rollt das Lobo erstmal bergab, dann kann da echt kommen was will (10m Gaps mal ausgenommen ). 

Und hier nun ein paar Impressionen des Ausritts:

































It's your world. Ride it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. September 2008)

Sehr schicke Rad!

Aber das sieht bestimmt nur so aus als wenn da ein Speedneedle draufsässe


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2008)

traumhaft


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. September 2008)

supergeil...hab das schon anno 98 ein top rad gefunden  die wollten mich damals leider net sponsern ;-)


----------



## caferacer 1980 (5. September 2008)

Ganz großes Lob(o) *FG*
Da sieht man richtig die Arbeit die da drin steckt. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.
Meines steht leider noch am Anfang, das Paket sollte in ca einer Woche ankommen....das kribbeln in den Fingern wächst*G*


----------



## caferacer 1980 (8. September 2008)

So, mein Lobo ist endlich da.
Der Hinterbau scheint soweit o.k. zu sein, hab ein Laufrad reingehalten, sollte passen. Was mir noch fehlt sind z.b. die 2 Schrauben, die den Dämpfer in der Wippe befestigen (hab die filigrane Wippe).
Wo bekomme ich solche Teile her?
Vielen Dank,
Gruß Oli


----------



## Tiensy (8. September 2008)

Hi Oli,

zeig mal paar Bilder deiner Errungenschaft. Auch wenn alle Lobo's gleich aussehen. Es freut immer wieder so einen schönen Rahmen zu sehen 

Die 2 dicken Schrauben findest Du ab und an beim großen E in den Staaten. Komplett mit Gleitbuchsen etc.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche. Mit Geduld findet sich immer wieder was.

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (20. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal!

Lobo Teil 65 oder so 

Wollte eigenlich bis zum Fertigstellungstermin keine Photos mehr posten,aber n paar Spy Pics sind drin 

Pimp My Dorado











Pimp my Bremsmomentabstützung (incl 20 Änderungsstände oder so)
















Pimp my was auch immer,hauptsache es glänzt 






GRüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (20. September 2008)

Hi Rafa,

die Dorado sieht mal Hammer aus  Richtig schick. Das ist also die Sonderanfertigung?

Wie klappt das mit dem Lenkeinschlag und der flachen Brücke denn?

Beste Grüße.


----------



## SpeedyR (21. September 2008)

"Very Special" halt .Über die Dorado Decals war ich fast die ganze Woche drüber.Is aber ganz geil geworden.Ich wollte ned all zu viel rot an dem Rad haben.Eher dezent.

Lenkeinschlag ist absolut ok.Bin derzeit am überlegen,vielleicht noch die Gabelbrücken zu polieren.Aber wenns so weiter geht,lauf ich bald AMOK 

GRüsse Raf


----------



## BommelMaster (22. September 2008)

was hast du im schadensfall mit dem rahmen vor? reparieren?


----------



## Tiensy (22. September 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> was hast du im schadensfall mit dem rahmen vor? reparieren?



Hi BommelMaster,

wen und was für einen Schaden meinst du?

Grüße.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. September 2008)

naja ich meine wenn der rahmen den geist aufgibt. ich denke dir ist klar, dass die alten Gt nicht ganz so vor haltbarkein protzen wie ein panzer....


----------



## Tiensy (27. September 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> naja ich meine wenn der rahmen den geist aufgibt. ich denke dir ist klar, dass die alten Gt nicht ganz so vor haltbarkein protzen wie ein panzer....



Hier schau dir das Video an. Bei 2:29 siehst du dann was mit dem Rahmen passiert 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuIrg4ArBpw&feature=related

Was ein Typ. Echt sympathisch.


----------



## no_budgeT (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich brauche für einen Lobo-Aufbau folgende Schrauben/Lager
Wenn also eine diese über hat und auch abgeben würde, dann pm.
Vielen Dank
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/208892


----------



## Tiensy (19. Oktober 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich brauche für einen Lobo-Aufbau folgende Schrauben/Lager
> Wenn also eine diese über hat und auch abgeben würde, dann pm.
> Vielen Dank
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/208892



Witzbold. Check deine Emails


----------



## no_budgeT (20. Oktober 2008)

kann mal einer ein paar Fotos von der AC-Kettenführung posten, hab meine zerlegt und keine Ahnung, ob ich sie wieder richtig zusammen geschraubt habe...
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (20. Oktober 2008)

17 Sekunden mit Google


----------



## no_budgeT (20. Oktober 2008)

ja das hab ich auch, jedoch reicht mir das nicht ganz.
Draufsicht wär klasse.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## SpeedyR (20. Oktober 2008)

Draufsicht.hmmm.Was kann man da grossartig falsch zusammenschrauben?

Je nach Kettenlinie wirst du die Schlitten etwas ausdistanzieren müssen,so das nichts schleift.

EDIT:Wie geil is das denn,die AC is ja noch On Stock.?Habe mir jetz zwar eine Lg1 aus Carbon nachgebaut,aber das wäre mail was feines fürs Lobo 

Grüsse und jute n8 

Rafa (SoCal Traveller)


----------



## ReeN! (21. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir vielleicht einer von den Dorado fahren mal Bilder oder zeichnung von den Tauchrohrschützer Schellen machen? HAb keine, und würde mir gern welche bauen.

Näheres gern per PM


----------



## Chat Chambers (22. Oktober 2008)

Kann jemand von euch noch eine AC Kettenführung gebrauchen? Diese stammt von einem '97er STS DH, welches ich auf längere Sicht nicht aufbauen werde.
Im Gegensatz zu obiger Abbildung zur Befestigung mittels Schelle wie ein Umwerfer...


----------



## caferacer 1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ja könnte ich gebrauchen.
Hast Du mir mal bitte ein Foto und ne Preisvorstellung?
Danke
Gruß Oli


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

caferacer 1980 schrieb:


> *Moin zusammen,
> fest steht, dass ne AC Kefü drankommt...,*



wenn dus ie noch nicht hast noch der hinweis - die ac führung neigt doch sehr zum klppern alles andere als leise das teil. dafür kann man sie wieder schön aufbauen wenn sie mal ausgelutscht ist weil sie voll zerlegbar ist. die gummistopen die man unter stuhlbeine nageln kann sidn ausgezeichent um die plastehülsen zu ersetzen die zwischen die paltten gesetzt sind. hab da noch ne kleine fotoserie wenns jemand interessiert... 



Tiensy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Oh... Sorry. Das war der falsche. Den hier meine ich:
> 
> ...



...genial


----------



## no_budgeT (23. Oktober 2008)

@ Kint: welche Stuhlbeinteile meinst du? Ich habe durchaus das Problem, dass ich die Plaströllchen gern erneuern würde. 
Wegen dem klappern, meinst du damit sicherlich, da die Kette ans Blech knallt, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

Da ich mir auch ein LOBO aufbauen möchte, habe ich mir zum ersten mal Gedanken über "neumodische" DH/FR Parts gemacht. Da ich aus der guten alten Zaskar made in USA Zeit stamme und auch nur Augen für Retroparts hatte, musste ich einiges nachholen.
Mein derzeitiger Stand sieht folgender Maßen aus:

Syncros DPS black
RaceFace-Diabolus black
Ringlé Abbah-Hubs black
Syncros Meathook-Pedalen black
Sram X.0 Schaltsystem
Dorado/Boxxer Race/WC

Was denkt ihr darüber?
Und wo bekommt man eine Titanfeder für den Lobodämpfer?

Danke


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> @ Kint: welche Stuhlbeinteile meinst du? Ich habe durchaus das Problem, dass ich die Plaströllchen gern erneuern würde.
> Wegen dem klappern, meinst du damit sicherlich, da die Kette ans Blech knallt, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?



jau die kette schlägt in den alu käfigen hin und her - udn klappert dabei recht odentlich. die stuhlbein teile - wenn du nen ganz normalen bsp holzstuhl hast dann beschlägst du unten die beine zb mit gleitern aus stahl das bietet sich für teppich an oder aus filz das ist bei parkett ne ganz gute wahl. die gibts jetzt auch aus plaste bzw recht hartem gummi. im baumarkt meist in der abteilung wo die stuhl/tischbie hängen oder bei den inneneinrichtungen.  da bohrste dann ein loch durch ich mein es war ein 8er ? udn dann kannste da die buchse die in den gummirollen drinsteckt durchschieben - und wieder verschrauben. 

am besten ich stelle die tage mal die bilder ein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (23. Oktober 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> @ Kint: welche Stuhlbeinteile meinst du? Ich habe durchaus das Problem, dass ich die Plaströllchen gern erneuern würde.
> Wegen dem klappern, meinst du damit sicherlich, da die Kette ans Blech knallt, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
> 
> Da ich mir auch ein LOBO aufbauen möchte, habe ich mir zum ersten mal Gedanken über "neumodische" DH/FR Parts gemacht. Da ich aus der guten alten Zaskar made in USA Zeit stamme und auch nur Augen für Retroparts hatte, musste ich einiges nachholen.
> ...



Bunter Materialmix mit Newschool Parts die jemand schon ähnlich im Lobo aufgebaut hat.Das Rad verliert umso mehr an Individualität 

Boxxer Race /WC macht die Geo kaputt.Wenn dann ne 151er 

Titanfeder ist meiner Meinung nach sinnlos.Gerade die "rote" RS Feder ist ein Markenzeichen des Lobo's

Ansonsten RCS.Preise um die 200$

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## no_budgeT (23. Oktober 2008)

jap, ich fand tiensy's lobo anfangs auch sehr newschool und wollte eigentlich auf Retroparts zurück greifen, aber da der Komplettaufbau mit Retroparts schwierig und mindestens genauso teuer wird, denke ich, dass das schon so klargehen wird.
Die RaceFace-Kurbel hat doch optisch auch Gemeinsamkeiten mit der Forged.
Von daher find ich das schon ok.
Denkst du ernsthaft, dass 170mm die Geometrie verdirbt?


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Oktober 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> jap, ich fand tiensy's lobo anfangs auch sehr newschool und wollte eigentlich auf Retroparts zurück greifen, aber da der Komplettaufbau mit Retroparts schwierig und mindestens genauso teuer wird, denke ich, dass das schon so klargehen wird.
> Die RaceFace-Kurbel hat doch optisch auch Gemeinsamkeiten mit der Forged.
> Von daher find ich das schon ok.
> Denkst du ernsthaft, dass 170mm die Geometrie verdirbt?



Hier geht es nicht um den Federweg

Hier gehts um die Bauhöhe der Gabel und letztendlich um den Lenkwinkel.

Welchen Jahrgang willst du einbauen?

Ich hatte in meinem ersten Lobo eine 2002er Boxxer mit 180mm Federweg,eingebaut so flach es ging.Es war schon grenzwertig,aber noch "ok".

Ich hatte mal geliebäugelt jetz bei dem Projekt mit einer 2003er Worldcup (Silbernitrid beschichtet).Das wäre auch was feines.Leider recht rar.

GRüsse rAfa


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn?

Heute zum ersten mal die Michelins aufgezogen.Mir ist dabei etwas sehr interessantees aufgefallen


----------



## SpeedyR (1. November 2008)

Guten Abend!

Es ist soweit....


----------



## jopo (1. November 2008)

Ich hab gleich mal die Sonnenbrille aufgesetzt  
damit mich die jetzt hoffentlich folgenden Bilder nicht so blenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (1. November 2008)

Nach über 1,5 Jahren Bauzeit geht eine lange Leidensgeschichte nun zu ende.

Ich fasse mich deshalab kurz,und poste nur die Teileliste mit den Bildern.

*Rahmen:* GT Lobo STS  '98er ,alles neu poliert,neue Lager,neue Achsen (titan eigenbau)
*Dämpfer:* Rock Shox Pullshock (trunnion poliert)
*Gabel:* Manitou Dorado ,IFP+EvilGenius Seals upgrade,custom Decals
*Vorbau:* Manitou Dorado (poliert)
*Lenker:* Easton EA70
*Steuersatz:* Hope 
*Laufräder:* Hope Pro II /Mavic EN321
*Reifen:* Michelin C16 2,5
*Bremsen:* Shimano XT 4 kolben (poliert),Goodridge Stahlflex
*Bremsmomentabstützung:* eigenbau (poliert,Titanachse)
*Kurbeln: *XTR FCM 952 (poliert)
*Schaltwerk:* XT short  (poliert)
*Shifter:* XT (poliert)
*Pedale:* Shimano (poliert)
*Kettenführung:* Carbon eigenbau 
*Basguard:* Carbon eigenbau
*Kassette:* SRAM 6 Ritzel,Carbon Schutzring (eigenbau)
*Sattelstütze:* GT 6061 (Klemmung poliert)
*Sattel:* Flite titanium






























































Grüsse Rafael


----------



## jopo (1. November 2008)

Rafa, ein Knaller  Aber das weisst Du ja selber. Das wird wohl keiner mehr toppen. Irgendwie fehlen mir die Worte.

edit: Das Wort "poliert" kommt in der Liste 10 mal vor. Hatte auch nicht mit weniger gerechnet! Zum fahren zu schön!


----------



## cleiende (1. November 2008)

Rafa, das ist ein wunderbares Rad. Ich bewundere Deine technischen Fähigkeiten.
Lass den Wolf bergab die Meute jagen!


----------



## cyclery.de (1. November 2008)

Saubere Arbeit Junge! Jetzt weiß ich, warum du unzählige Stunden im Keller beim Wolf warst. Was ich mir noch wünschen würde: Decals auf dem Rahmen. Sieht doch so ziemlich nackt aus.

P.S.: Bist du nur mit einem Edding über die Dorado-Schoner gegangen? Da schimmert ja noch das rot durch.


----------



## Chat Chambers (1. November 2008)

@SpeedyR zwei Fragen:

wie hast Du das Alu poliert? Habe da einen Kratzer in einer Alu-Muffe, der muss raus.

Der Thermoplastikschlauch glänzt sehr schön...hast Du da Hand angelegt?

GEILE KISTE!


----------



## Tiensy (2. November 2008)

Hi Rafa,

super edler und zeitaufwändiger Aufbau. Gratulation und viel Spaß beim Fahren.

Die Lösung mit der Kassette sieht vielversprechend aus und lässt erahnen was du mit dem Rad vorhast


----------



## Grusel (2. November 2008)

Shit, ich bin blind ! Traumhaft, fahren wuerde ich damit nicht mehr .-) Habe mal 2 Vespa Motorhälften fuer nen Bekannten poliert (Profitools), aber die Qualität deiner Arbeit ist der HAMMER. Respekt !


----------



## BommelMaster (2. November 2008)

kettenstrebenschutz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich hoffe das rad wird mehr gesehen als gefahren, wär schade darum, wenn es kaputt werden würde.

warum verbaust du keinen standesgemäßen lenker? einen pro taper oder eben einen easton carbon


----------



## SpeedyR (2. November 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kettenstrebenschutz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ich hoffe das rad wird mehr gesehen als gefahren, wär schade darum, wenn es kaputt werden würde.
> 
> warum verbaust du keinen standesgemäßen lenker? einen pro taper oder eben einen easton carbon



Habe für die Photos extra keinen draufgemacht 

Da is aus Cfk schon was in arbeit

Der Easton ist sehr wohl standesgemäss.Den gibts mittlerweile seit knapp 10 Jahren,also passt sogar zum Baujahr des Lobos 

Original war ein Scandium Easton dran,leider von der Farbe eher unpassend und zu schmal (dafür so prügelleicht!!)

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## SpeedyR (2. November 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> P.S.: Bist du nur mit einem Edding über die Dorado-Schoner gegangen? Da schimmert ja noch das rot durch.



Ist ein schwarzer Farbeddding.Kommt wohl vom aufhellen.In orig. sieht man garnichts (hab mir da schon extra arg mühe gegeben  )

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (2. November 2008)

Hi Rafa,
das ist wirklich eines der schönsten Lobos, das ich je gesehen habe! Respekt!!


----------



## tofu1000 (2. November 2008)

Meinen uneingeschränkten Respekt für diese Augenweide! Ein echter Knaller! Ist also doch was dran an dem Gerücht, dass es in Deutschland wieder mehr Wölfe geben soll...
bling-a-ling!


----------



## cleiende (2. November 2008)

Hallo,

AAAAARRRRGHHHH - Click!

bin noch am Überlegen ob ich mich in den Hintern beissen soll. Hab nicht geboten weil mir S zu klein ist, ist ja nochmal 3cm kürzer als M. Aber auf jetzt kaufen, auseinandernehmen und auf M warten hatte ich keine Lust. Okay, so ein Mist, hätte ich es gemacht hätte ich den Rahmen verticken können und mit dem Rest auf einen in M warten können. Egal.

Wobei 360 Pfund schon echt billig ist.

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## Kint (3. November 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin noch am Überlegen ob ich mich in den Hintern beissen soll.
> Gruss,
> cleiende



kein grund ne tollwut infektion zu riskieren...









müssen beide raus...


und hier die ac führung: [klick für groß]













statt diesen "hettich universal puffern" gibts zb bei bauhaus auch, hängt bei den beschlägen (schranieren erdanker etc) "distanzhülsen aus Plysterol [kein tippfehler] - bohrung 8,5 - für korrekte abstandsmontagemontage bei unterschiedlichen wandabständen...." da die nicht konisch sondern zylindrisch sind evtl noch etwas besser geeignet.


----------



## no_budgeT (6. November 2008)

hallo allesamt, da mein Loboaufbau laaaangsam vorran geht, muß ich nochmal die letzten Fragen stellen, um aufgeklärt zu werden.
Wozu ist dieses Gewinde da??? 






Ist das alles da unten nicht ein wenig "unfest", da es ja nicht wie 20 cm weiter oben geklemmt wird?!

Welche Innenlagerbreite brauche ich, wenn ich die AC-Führung und 4-Kant-Kurbel fahren möchte. Da die AC ja auf beiden seiten unter die Innenlagerschale muss, brauch ich doch sicherlich ein längeres, oder???

Vielen Dank
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220964


----------



## SpeedyR (6. November 2008)

118mm

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Kint (6. November 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Wozu ist dieses Gewinde da???
> 
> Ist das alles da unten nicht ein wenig "unfest", da es ja nicht wie 20 cm weiter oben geklemmt wird?!
> 
> Welche Innenlagerbreite brauche ich, wenn ich die AC-Führung und 4-Kant-Kurbel fahren möchte. Da die AC ja auf beiden seiten unter die Innenlagerschale muss, brauch ich doch sicherlich ein längeres, oder???



 - im letzten bild das ich postete, im unteren bereich, die untere führung (= montiert die obere) links von der großen bohrung fürs Innenlager siehst du eine kleine Bohrung (in der Beule des verstärkten bereichs der schiene) da kommt ne schraube rein die in die bohrung der Lagerachse greift. folglich sollte die achse auch richtig eingesetzt werden im lager - bzw du kannst die führung so um die rotationsachse tretlager kippen.

 - da is nix unfest. dat hält. ist ja nur ne führung kein bashguard. naja gut es gibt letzlich bessere führungen aber sie funktioniert. 

 - die innenlagerbreite ist die gleiche - die schalen stehen halt nur rechts 3 mm weiter raus was egal ist. links liegt die führung ums BB gehäuse wird also nicht unter die schale geschoben. kannste aber selbst merken wenn du die beiden bohrungen mal vergleichst die sind nicht gleich groß 

welche BB länge du letzlich benötigst hängt von der zu fahrenden kurbel ab - aber 118mm sollte hinkommen wie speedy sagte.


----------



## no_budgeT (6. November 2008)

Tatsache....ich danke vielmals


----------



## no_budgeT (20. November 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich habe ein Problem.
Habe zum ersten mal ein ISIS-BB in Gebrauch.
Laut Sticker auf diesem soll ich bei 73mm Gehäusebreite den Spacer weglassen.
Nur ist dieser schon drauf und möchte nicht grad von allein von der Achse verschwinden.
Meine Frage daher: Wie bekomme ich diesen sch**ß Spacer herunter???
Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (20. November 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe ein Problem.
> Habe zum ersten mal ein ISIS-BB in Gebrauch.
> Laut Sticker auf diesem soll ich bei 73mm Gehäusebreite den Spacer weglassen.
> Nur ist dieser schon drauf und möchte nicht grad von allein von der Achse verschwinden.
> ...



achse ? schale meinst du sicher oder ? zumindest ist das beim truvativ gigapipe so. sanfte gewalt, zur not vorsichtig rundrum mitm schraubendreher runterklopfen. wenn er aber richtig festsitzt und die gefahr besteht das gewinde auf der schale zu beschädigen las es lieber und frage nochmal beim verkäufer nach.


----------



## no_budgeT (20. November 2008)

nein, also ist ein Gigapipe truvativ, und drauf steht:
68mm shell use spacer to the right
68mm shell w/ e-type der. or chainguide   no spacer
73mm shell   no spacer

als spacer seh ich das stück Alurohr, welches auf beiden Seiten auf der Achse drauf ist.
Lieg ich da falsch?
Danke für die schnell Antwort


----------



## cyclery.de (20. November 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> nein, also ist ein Gigapipe truvativ, und drauf steht:
> 68mm shell use spacer to the right
> 68mm shell w/ e-type der. or chainguide   no spacer
> 73mm shell   no spacer
> ...


Nein der Spacer sitzt nicht auf der Achse sondern auf dem Gehäuse (wenn einer drauf war). Der muss sich auch ohne Gewalt bewegen lassen, da sein Durchmesser minimal größer ist als der des Gewindes.


----------



## SpeedyR (20. November 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> nein, also ist ein Gigapipe truvativ, und drauf steht:
> 68mm shell use spacer to the right
> 68mm shell w/ e-type der. or chainguide   no spacer
> 73mm shell   no spacer
> ...



NEIN.

Schaue dir das Bild an.Auf der rechten Lagerschale ist ein silberner Ring -das ist der besagte *SPACER*.






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## no_budgeT (20. November 2008)

ah ok, den hab ich garnicht...herrlich...danke


----------



## Kint (20. November 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> nein, also ist ein Gigapipe truvativ, und drauf steht:
> 68mm shell use spacer to the right
> 68mm shell w/ e-type der. or chainguide   no spacer
> 73mm shell   no spacer
> ...



ja. 

also zuerstmal gibts bei sram ne bedienungsanleitung die findet man auch wenn man sucht: 

deutsch

umfangreichere englische

da drin ist eigentlich alles erklärt. ansonsten sei die technik nochmal erklärt

du hast die achse da steckst du die kurbel drauf. auf der achse sind die lager die dafür sorgen das sich das ganz drehen kann. da achse und lager im rahmen klappern würden und son loses tretlager nicht das optimale ist wird die ganze geschichte in schalen gepresst die wiederum in den rahmen geschraubt werden. wenn du das ganze jetzt nicht ohne großen aufwand demontieren kannst, dann nennt man das partonenlager. eine schale abnehmen, patrone reinschrauben, andere schale reinschrauben udn dadurch die patrone fixieren. sowas liegt wahrscheinlich jetzt vor dir. 

nun kommt dein problem. es gibt 68 und 73mm gehäusebreiten. deswgen bieten die meisten hersteller zb shimano jeweils die gesamte palette an achslängen in jeweils beiden gehäusebreiten an. 

dein lager ist um das produktangebot zu reduzieren für beide gehäusebreiten ausgelegt, allerdings musst du die 5mm unterschied ausgleichen. - wenn du dir also deine patrone anschaust - dann siehst du links und rechts an den enden der schale einen rand der einen größeren durchmesser hat als das schalengewinde. dieser rand liegt hinterher am tretlagergehäuse des rahmens an. jetzt überleg dir was passiert wenn du eine 73mm lagerpatrone in ein 68mm gehäuse reindrehst - richtig der rand (flansch) liegt nicht an dem rahmen an - weswegen da eine größere unterlegscheibe, spacer, abstandshalter untergelegt werden muss. 

wenn die patrone jetzt werksseitig mit dem spacer ausgeliefert wird, und du die patrone in ein 73mm gehäuse einbauen willst dann muss der spacer klar runter.






von links nach rechts  - linke achsseite, linke schale, darauf gummiring, patrone , rechte schale, darauf SPACER, rechte achsseite. 

du nimmst die linke schale ab, nimmst von der rechten schale den distazring ab( sofern er noch drauf ist) drehst die rechte schale bzw die patrone in den rahmen ( vorsichtig - gewinderichtung beachten !!!) dann drehst du die linke schale in den rahmen - (gewinderichtung beachten !!) 

und beachten dass das lager offensichtlich nicht in 73mm breite mit etype umwerfer oder kettenführung montiert werden kann. ! 

sind da noch fragen offen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (20. November 2008)

hoppla zu ausführlich...


----------



## no_budgeT (20. November 2008)

Wer hat mir hier eigentlich gesagt, dass 118mm Achslänge passt?!?
Auf der rechten Seite fehlen leider ein paar mm 
naja...trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe hier


----------



## no_budgeT (20. November 2008)

"...und beachten dass das lager offensichtlich nicht in 73mm breite mit etype umwerfer oder kettenführung montiert werden kann..."
122,5mm bräucht ich dann jetzt wa???

Jetzt sind keine Fragen mehr offen.


----------



## Kint (20. November 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> "...und beachten dass das lager offensichtlich nicht in 73mm breite mit etype umwerfer oder kettenführung montiert werden kann..."
> 122,5mm bräucht ich dann jetzt wa???
> 
> Jetzt sind keine Fragen mehr offen.



offensichtlich doch : 

122,5 ist die achsbreite. 73mm die gehäusebreite. folglich - dieses lager kannst du nicht mit 73mm gehäusebreite und kefü oder etype umwerfer fahren. _in keiner achslänge. _

und ich sagte das :


welche BB länge du letzlich benötigst hängt von der zu fahrenden kurbel ab


----------



## planetsmasher (21. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> hoppla zu ausführlich...


 
herrlich, genau das hab ich vermisst!


----------



## SpeedyR (21. November 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Wer hat mir hier eigentlich gesagt, dass 118mm Achslänge passt?!?
> Auf der rechten Seite fehlen leider ein paar mm
> naja...trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe hier



Sicher passt sie.Wie Kint schon sagte,es kommt auf die Kurbel drauf an.

Ich hatte eine Northshore DH Kurbel mit nem Raceface 118mm Innenlager
Absolut mittig trotz der fetten Aufnahme der MRP Kettenführung.Kettenlinie passte auch 1a











Grüsse Rafa


----------



## no_budgeT (21. November 2008)

Ich wollte erstmal FSA Maximus und GigaPipe dh lt 118mm fahren, aber scheint dann wohl nicht zu passen.
Im STS hast du doch 4Kant drauf, welches Innenlager fährst du da? Denn letztendlich soll ne RF Turbine ans LOBO.
Gruß manuel


----------



## no_budgeT (21. November 2008)

und Kint schrieb doch, dass das generell nicht passt, da KF. und bei dir passt es doch???
Bin verwirrt...


----------



## Kint (21. November 2008)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> und Kint schrieb doch, dass das generell nicht passt, da KF. und bei dir passt es doch???
> Bin verwirrt...



hast du mal in das manual von sram reingeschaut ? fürs gigapipe ? das steht nälich sinngemäß drin :

73mm gehäusebreite                      - no spacer 
68mm ---II---                              - einen spacer
68mm ----II-[mit e  type oder kefü) - no spacer
73mm ----II-- -----II--------         - NICHT KOMPATIBEL !

wenn man jetzt zu rate zieht dass ich bereits schrieb :

es gibt 68 und 73mm gehäusebreiten. deswgen bieten die meisten hersteller zb shimano jeweils die gesamte palette an achslängen in jeweils beiden gehäusebreiten an.
*dein lager* ist um das produktangebot zu reduzieren für beide gehäusebreiten ausgelegt, allerdings musst du die 5mm unterschied ausgleichen. -

dein lager ist NICHT auf 73mm mit kefü ausgelegt - was nicht heissen muss dass es nicht funktioniert - aber es ist nicht gedacht. ! dein lager hat eine gehäusebreite von 68 mit spacer bzw von 73 ohne. dukannst also die dicke der kefü dem spacer gleichsetzen. 



wenn man jetzt weiterhin liest dass speedy schrieb :

Wie Kint schon sagte,es kommt auf die Kurbel drauf an.

Ich hatte eine Northshore DH Kurbel mit nem Raceface 118mm Innenlager
Absolut mittig trotz der fetten Aufnahme der MRP Kettenführung.Kettenlinie passte auch 1a


dann siehst du dass er ein raceface Tretlager verbaut hatte - auf das diese Einschränkung offensichtlich nicht zutraf.  es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit dass unterschiedliche Modelle- von herstellern ganz zu schweigen - unterschiedliche möglichkeiten der Montage bieten.

Im übrigen habe ich eine Xtr 950 Kurbel von nem 118er XTR octalink BB abgezogen in nem STS lobo und die kettenlinie war auch 1a - trotz der AC führung drunter.


----------



## no_budgeT (22. November 2008)

Was haltet ihr davon?
Ist das ein Bruch?
Danke





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/229963


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (22. November 2008)

Du meinst das im Carbon? Ich denke, das ist ein Kratzer. Brüche verlaufen da m. W. immer genau parallel an der Kante Alu/Carbon. Aber falls ich mich irre, kaufe ich den Hinterbau 

Übrigens hatte ich auch schon ein 118er (Vierkant-) Innenlager verbaut, allerdings ohne KeFü. Weiss nicht mehr, ob die noch dahinter gepasst hätte.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (23. November 2008)

Dito, ein Bruch würde wohl einer der Fasern folgen oder entlang der Muffe.

...kleine Zwischenfrage, sorry: Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Sattelstütze?
27,2?....meinte ich wo gelesen zu haben, allerdings ohne Garantie...

Vielen Dank


----------



## SpeedyR (23. November 2008)

Moin!

Das wird wohl nur ne Schramme sein,welche leicht ins Material gegangen ist.

>Die Sattelstütze hat einen Durchmesser von 31,6mm

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## jopo (23. November 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze hat einen Durchmesser von 31,6mm


Rafa, mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig. Bei den 4 STS-Lobo-Rahmen, die ich bisher in den Händen hatte, wäre 31,6 zuviel gewesen. 31,4 ging so, noch besser 31,2. Bei einem Rahmen war vom Vorbesitzer eine Thomson Elite in 31,6 drin. Der hatte die Stütze mit roher Gewalt reingewürgt, die liess sich nicht bewegen und ich habe sie nur mit Mühe und dem Gummihammer wieder rausbekommen.
Mein Vorschlag: 31,6 ausleihen, gibt es ja häufig, und testen. 
Natürlich kann man die Aufnahme erforderlichenfalls auf 31,6 ausreiben.


----------



## SpeedyR (23. November 2008)

Aha.Ich habe damals beim normalen STS arg Probleme gehabt>26,8-27,0?

Meine original GT Sattelstütze vom Lobo ging auch recht "stramm" rein.

Ein Blick ins innere machte deutlich,dass das Sattelrohr recht deutliche Riefen hatte.Der Vorbesitzer hatte das Ding wohl reingeknallt,der Dreck besorgte den Rest.

Ich habe das Sattelrohr bei nem Händler sauber ausreiben lassen,und das hat sich richtig gelohnt.Jetzt flutscht sie absolut spielfrei.Nebenbei macht man so weniger Kratzer ins Material,wie ich schon mit meiner neuen Thomson fürs Sanction feststellen musste 

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## no_budgeT (23. November 2008)

Hallo, mir ist leider eine Schraube gebrochen.
Hat jemand noch eine für mich oder eine alternative ?
gruß manuel





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## caferacer 1980 (23. November 2008)

Lol, da häng ich mich gleichmal dran, die Dinger fehlen mir auch, zum kaufen hab ich noch nix gefunden, auch in den USA nicht....
@no_budget, kannst Du mal bitte die Teile mit nem Messschieber ausmessen?
Danke


----------



## Kint (23. November 2008)

caferacer 1980 schrieb:


> Dito, ein Bruch würde wohl einer der Fasern folgen oder entlang der Muffe.
> 
> ...kleine Zwischenfrage, sorry: Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Sattelstütze?
> 27,2?....meinte ich wo gelesen zu haben, allerdings ohne Garantie...
> ...




seh ich genauso in der regel bricht erst die muffe dann das carbon. zumindets wenn die lts/sts brechen - ein sts lobo bricht anscheinend erst wenn du mitm panzer drüberfährst - habt ihr schon ein gebrochenes sts lobo gesehen ? 

sattelstütze - die beiden sts lobos die ich hatte - das eine hatte ne dicke 31,4 oder ne stramme 31,6 wie du willst - das andere ne stramme 31,8. das alu lobo hat 31,6.


----------



## no_budgeT (23. November 2008)

hi cafracer, Stärke ist 9,5, Länge ist 24mm (Auflagefläche)
Ich brauche nur die Schraube, das Gewinde kann kann ich aus dem anderen Stück noch rausdrehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caferacer 1980 (23. November 2008)

In England gibt´s gerade ein "repariertes" Lobo, da ist wohl mal die Muffe am Tretlager gerissen...


----------



## jopo (23. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> seh ich genauso in der regel bricht erst die muffe dann das carbon. zumindets wenn die lts/sts brechen - ein sts lobo bricht anscheinend erst wenn du mitm panzer drüberfährst - habt ihr schon ein gebrochenes sts lobo gesehen ?


 
Kint, einige! Mein Rahmen war am oberen Schwingenlager gebrochen, wurde darum verkauft, habe ich dann repariert. Zwei weiss ich, die an der Tretlagermuffe gebrochen waren, habe ich die Pics gesehen, die sind dann höchstens noch für die Wand. Also alles im Alu, nix im Carbon.
Ausserdem sind bei einigen 1998ern die Dämpferbrücken gebrochen. Eins war aus Ontario, Tiensy hatte mal ein Pic aus Argentinien, wo sich einer die Brücken nachgebaut hatte, eine Anfrage hatte ich von CryOut, der wohl eine Brücke geschrottet hatte, usw.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (23. November 2008)

ne angerissene Dämpferbrücke hab ich auch hier liegen, der Hebel war wohl zu lang...


----------



## no_budgeT (27. November 2008)

Hee alle zusammen, was denk ihr über die Geometrie???
Habe mal alles provisorisch zusammen geschraubt, um einen Eindruck von der Geschichte zu bekommen.
Ich finde ja, dass die Gabel zu hoch baut, hatte jedoch vorher nie ein DH-Bike bzw. DC-Gabel.
Danke Gruß Manuel






[/URL][/IMG]




Und stört euch nicht an den Teilen, die bleiben natürlich nicht dran.


----------



## SpeedyR (27. November 2008)

N Abend

Der Lenkwinkel ist perfekt.Spätestens jetzt sieht man,dass die Boxxer recht flach baut.

Du kannst die Rahmengeometrie (Lenkwinkel/Innenlagerhöhe) durch den Trunnion Mount noch anpassen.

Innenlagerhöhe ist zwischen 350-360mm optimal (wie bei DH bikes üblich).Am Lobo habe 350mm

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Kint (28. November 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> N Abend
> 
> Der Lenkwinkel ist perfekt.Spätestens jetzt sieht man,dass die Boxxer recht flach baut.
> 
> ...



genau und die geo sollte auch in den katalogen abgedruckt sein wenn mcih nciht alles täuscht. dann kannste "richtig" auf auslieferunsmaße den trunnion einstellen. 


jau gerissene sts wippen kenn ich auch. aber ist schon so dass die lobos im vergleich zu den lts/sts lang nicht so häufig brachen - oder seht ihr das anders ? - uned bei den muffen ja das ist auch klar. die fasern brechen meist nur unter massive gewalteinwirkung... das ist bei den sts ja genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (30. November 2008)

nächste Frage: Welches Sattelstützenmaß ist angebracht?
habe was von 31,2 und 31,4 gelesen.
31,2 würde in meinem Fall schon passen, jedoch will ich den Schaft noch mal schleifen lassen.
Kann man den Schaft also bedenkenlos auf 31,4 schleifen lassen oder ist das nicht so gut?
Gruß Manuel


----------



## Kint (30. November 2008)

ich denke nach dem spruch:



no_budgeT schrieb:


> Wer hat mir hier eigentlich gesagt, dass 118mm Achslänge passt?!?
> Auf der rechten Seite fehlen leider ein paar mm
> naja...trotzdem  Danke für die Hilfe hier



wirst du hier nicht mehr viele pauschalisierte, wenn überhaupt antworten zu den maßen bekommen. 

bleibt zu sagen les dir das mal durch :

post 580
post 581
post 585

hm wozu verlinke ich eigentlich du brauchst auf der seite nur hochzuscrollen. 
was sagt dir das jetzt ? messchieber ran und nachmessen. wenn du keinen hast kauf dir einen. allerdings eh alles blödsinn wenn du deine stütze nochmal bearbeiten willst. wovon ich an deiner stelle absehen würde es sei denn du bist in der lage beim schleiffen über ne länge von 10cm bei nem rundmaterial den abtrag aufs 1/10 mm genau einzuhalten. dann aber gratulation - wir können die drehmaschinen abschaffen.


----------



## no_budgeT (30. November 2008)

Du hast mich anscheinend falsch verstanden, selbst verständlich kann ich auch Stützen mm-genau per Hand abtragen, aber in diesem Fall war die Rede vom Sattelrohr.
Und wenn ich dieses ausschleifen lasse, muss ich den Jungs im Shop n Mass ansagen.
Mein Messschieber sagt mir jetzt 31,1.
Aber lässt sich ja auch blöd messen, da an der Stelle das Rohr ja gequetscht ist.
Naja ich werds erstmal schleifen lassen und dann mal schauen, was so reinpasst.
PS: In deiner Ausführung würde es ja bedeuten, dass ich eine Stütze von 31,2 auf 31,4 schleifen könnte...aber nein...so krass bin ich auch nicht...grüße


----------



## Kint (30. November 2008)

ich mach mich mal wieder unbeliebt: 



no_budgeT schrieb:


> nächste Frage: Welches Sattelstützenmaß ist angebracht?
> habe was von 31,2 und 31,4 gelesen.
> 31,2 würde in meinem Fall schon passen, jedoch will ich den Schaft noch mal schleifen lassen.
> Kann man den Schaft also bedenkenlos auf 31,4 schleifen lassen oder ist das nicht so gut?
> Gruß Manuel





no_budgeT schrieb:


> Du hast mich anscheinend falsch verstanden, selbst verständlich kann ich auch Stützen mm-genau per Hand abtragen, aber in diesem Fall war die Rede vom Sattelrohr.
> Und wenn ich dieses ausschleifen lasse, muss ich den Jungs im Shop n Mass ansagen.
> Mein Messschieber sagt mir jetzt 31,1.
> Aber lässt sich ja auch blöd messen, da an der Stelle das Rohr ja gequetscht ist.
> ...



wenn du also "vom schaft schleifen" redest sollen wir wissen dass du dein sattelrohr ausreiben lassen willst ? 

wieso drückst du dich nicht beim ersten mal richtig aus - denn offensichtlich geht das ja wenn man nachfragt ? ich hatte dich in der tat so verstanden dass du eine 31,4 stütze hast die dann nochmal geschliffen werden sollte (warum auch immer zb polieren ) um in deinen 31,2 mm rahmen zu passen. in deinem post ist also "auf" ein wichtiges und richtiges wort das man nicht ignorieren darf- aber mit der unterscheidung stütze/schaft/sattelrohr und ausreiben /schleiffen müssen wirs zum verständnis nicht so genau nehmen...

um deine frage zu beantworten:

es gibt sattelstützen nur in bestimmten schritten :

31,0 - 31,2 - 31,4 - 31,6 usw. 

wovon manche gängi sidn zb 31,6 und andere nicht zb 31,2,mm . 

31,1 kann also schonmal nicht sein udn wenn du dir den klemmschlitz bei deinem rahmen anschaust - sind die kanten paralell oder sind sie evtl nach oben zusammenlauffend verdrückt ? wenn sie zusammengedrückt sind - dann kannst du sie mit einer sattelstütze die halbwegs passt zb dr 31,2er leicht auf paralell aufbiegen wobei du aber unbedingt vorsichtig sein musst. 

wenn du den rahmen verdrückt zum händler gibst und der reibt dann direkt auf hast du hinterher wieder ein unpassendes sattelrohr.

bieg die sattelstützenklemmung erstmal vorsichtig auf parallele  klemmschlitzkanten auf wenn nötig- dann misst du nochmal, dann weisst du was reingeht an sattelstütze. 

wenn du dann immer noch eine nummer größer reinmachen willst - dann ist es prinzipiell möglich - ein fabrikenues sattelrohr - (also noch nicht bearbeitetes sattelrohr) auf eine nummer größer aufzureiben - um eine größere evtl gängigere stütze fahren zu können.

expliziter drücke ich mich jetzt nicht aus - weil du es damit recht genau zu nehmen scheinst. 

ich denke keiner hier kann dir sagen ob für DEINEN RAHMEN die möglichkeit besteht - das sattelrohr aufzureiben. udn wahrsch möchte das auch keiner mehr...


----------



## SpeedyR (6. Dezember 2008)

Moin!

Falls jemand auf der suche nach einer 31,6mm Stütze fürs Lobo is.

Hätte hier eine schöne KORE Carbon Ibeam Kombi abzugeben (neu)






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## STSfreak (22. Dezember 2008)

...interessante Kandidaten:

"wirklich großes Lobo"
"hab bessere Zeiten gesehen Lobo"
"City Lobo"


----------



## planetsmasher (22. Dezember 2008)

Hey STSfreak!

das neue NOS-Lobo ist da aber noch nicht dabei, oder? Hast Dus schon?
Bin sehr auf Bilder gespannt!


----------



## STSfreak (22. Dezember 2008)

Leider noch nicht. Dauert wohl noch bis zum neuen Jahr. Bin auch schon ganz gespannt. Hoffentlich lohnt die Mühe.

Grüße


----------



## Tiensy (22. Dezember 2008)

Sollte hier jmd. noch auf der Suche nach einem *NOS GT Alu Lobo in BB sein in "S"*.

Bitteschoen:















> Good afternoon Tien. Thank you very much for your interests at the GT
> >>> LOBO
> >>> Frameset.
> >>> This is brand new and never use frameset made in USA.
> ...



Kontakt: [email protected] (Melody Li)

Weiter GT's aus HK: http://www.hkbicycle.com.hk/index.php?lang=eng&pg=discount


----------



## stefan9113 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi alle,

mal wieder was gebastelt und zusammengesteckt, was eigentlich nicht zusammengehört, aber irgendwie .....






... schaut ganz gut aus.

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2008)

saustark!!!

die gabel passt optisch gut rein, sieht aus wie ne geile marathonwaffe. aber denke mal vorne zu wenig federweg. was hat der rahmen eigentlich an federweg?
könnte man damit mal überspitzt gesagt mit ne 120er gabel auch normal cc fahren oder ist das ding von der geo her eher berglastig...also bergab...

die felgen sind cool, von wem sind die...hed?


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Dezember 2008)

Das Lobo STS ist ein reinrassiges DH Racebike.

Die Basis ist ganz gut.Mit ein paar veränderungen sogar ganz geil

-CC Gabel raus 
-CC Reifen raus 
-CC Vorbau raus
-Syncros Sattelstütze 10cm kürzen

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2008)

schade so wies da steht würde es auch ne geile cc bude abgeben...warum baut man heute nicht mehr solche räder und teile


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Dezember 2008)

Weiter GT's aus HK: http://www.hkbicycle.com.hk/index.php?lang=eng&pg=discount[/QUOTE]

der nagelneue blitzende zaskar rahmen ist lecker, aber isn 14,5er oder?
300 euro ist auch top preis für nos


----------



## Tiensy (26. Dezember 2008)

Nachtraeglich auch hier nochmal eine Frohe Weihnachten an alle. Hoffe ihr wurdet reichlich beschenkt (oder habt euch reichlich beschenkt)... 

Ja, mit dem Lobo laesst sich so einiges anstellen. Aufgebaut als reinrassiges DH Bike hat fuer den Non-Bikepark oder Non-DHer wohl mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. 

Das Lobo hat +/- 150mm am Hinterbau. Leider ist lediglich die Zugstufe einstellbar. Ansonsten fuehlen sich die 150mm recht gut und sicher an. Bei mir hab ich es zumindest noch nicht geschafft den Hinterbau an die Grenze zu bringen.

Sicherlich laesst sich das Lobo auch als AM, FR, Marathon, CC-Fully aufbauen. Nur bekommt man fuer das entsprechend investierte Geld wohl weitaus bessere Rahmen, die den Anspruechen eher genuegen. 

Bzgl. dem Hong Kong Store:

Will jmd. mit mir eine Sammelbestellung starten?

Evtl. lassen sich somit noch einige Prozente aushandeln.

Ich hab bzgl. dem LE mal angefragt. Sofern es ein 14.5er ist, wird er wohl bei mir landen.


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Dezember 2008)

dann soll es deiner werden.
wenn er 16 ist kannst ja mal bescheid geben.
aber hab mir grade ein manitou hardtail geschossen - hab eh kein platz mehr


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2008)

na gut nen besseren rahmen bekommt man immer. ich sehs ja am rts. das ding ist ne schaukel mit wenig federweg und 600gr übergewicht...aber was solls. dafür stehts nicht an jeder ecke rum wie scott, spezi und co.

so ein lobo hätte was. mit ner 130er lefty drin, als schicker am tourer....puh da bekomm ich doch schon wieder dumme gedanken


----------



## Janikulus (28. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> so Ein Lobo Hätte Was. Mit Ner 130er Lefty Drin




Wtf???


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Januar 2009)

Hi alle,

die Tage sind kurz, die Nächte lang, dunkel und bitterkalt, was liegt da näher, sein Hirn etwas zu beanspruchen und etwas zu tüfteln . Und siehe da es geht, ein STS Lobo DH mit Umwerfer vorne .













... zu sehen sind die drei Stellungen des Umwerfers. Er zieht einwandfrei, schleift nicht und das Lobo federt wunderbar ein und aus.

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (6. Januar 2009)

geile sache....so muss das sein! dhler als cc bike, hut ab.bin auch auf der suche nachm lts dh, und dann als trailbike umbauen vor ca 13 jahren war ich mal in uk, da hatte der jamie hibbard ein turner dh als tourenbike in wales bewegt, das prägte


----------



## SpeedyR (6. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> geile sache....so muss das sein! dhler als cc bike, hut ab.bin auch auf der suche nachm lts dh, und dann als trailbike umbauen vor ca 13 jahren war ich mal in uk, da hatte der jamie hibbard ein turner dh als tourenbike in wales bewegt, das prägte



Heutzutage nennt man sowas vergewaltigung .Früher fuhr man mit CC Bikes Downhill.Heute ist es umgekeht?
Wenn ich das Lobo mit dem Umwerfer sehe,kommen mir die Tränen  wieeeeeeso!!!!???

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## bernd_spiegel (6. Januar 2009)

weil es so machen wies alle tun jeder kann


----------



## jopo (6. Januar 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Lobo mit dem Umwerfer sehe,kommen mir die Tränen  Grüsse Rafael


 
Rafa, ich bin gespannt wieviele Heul-Smileys Du präsentierst, wenn Du uns mitteilst, dass Du Deinen Wolf im Park geschrottet hast. Aber vielleicht würdest Du Dich auch garnicht trauen, uns das mitzuteilen. Wer weiss ???


----------



## Tiensy (6. Januar 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> die Tage sind kurz, die Nächte lang, dunkel und bitterkalt, was liegt da näher, sein Hirn etwas zu beanspruchen und etwas zu tüfteln . Und siehe da es geht, ein STS Lobo DH mit Umwerfer vorne .
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

wie hast Du denn das mit dem Zuggegenhalter geloest?

Ansonsten sieht es gut und funktionell aus. Ohne Bikepark in der Naehe muss das Lobo halt auch mal den Berg hoch geradelt werden. Das ist mit einem einzigen Kettenblatt ziemlich sch***.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,

bei mir gibts keinen Bikepark. Und ich fahre die Berge immer mit eigener Kraft hoch . Man sieht auf dem Foto einen Steg mit einer Schraube drauf, daran seitlich der Zuganschlag. Das ganze ist mit dem Umwerfer mit 3er und 4er Schraube verschraubt. Hält super, und funzt problemlos. Jetzt kann ich das Bike auch so nutzen. An meinem Yeti Lawwill 6 ist auch ein Umwerfer dran und es ist ein Downhillbrecher .....

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STSfreak (16. Januar 2009)

YIPPIEEE!!! Nachdem mir der Zoll noch ein Vermögen abgeknöpft hat ist es endlich da. Nicht ganz NOS aber wirklich kaum gefahren. Und ausser den Reifen wie ausm Katalog. Weiß jemand was das "SG" am Tretlager bedeutet? Nie gesehen.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (16. Januar 2009)

das kann ja nur für SauGeil stehen


----------



## STSfreak (16. Januar 2009)

mmmhhh....das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Januar 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Rafa, ich bin gespannt wieviele Heul-Smileys Du präsentierst, wenn Du uns mitteilst, dass Du Deinen Wolf im Park geschrottet hast. Aber vielleicht würdest Du Dich auch garnicht trauen, uns das mitzuteilen. Wer weiss ???



Fürs heizen im Bikepark habe ich ein GT DHi 

Du bist damit Touren im Gebrige gefahren,-also wird mein Lobo wohl ab und zu eine 300m Bewegungsfahrt auf der Bikercross Strecke vertragen?Die Frage was Belastung angeht solltest du dir also eher selber stellen.

Heutzutage ist es nicht wichtig was man mit nem Lobo fährt.Es wichtig wie man es aufbaut.Und ein DH Bike mit Umwerfer ist nunmal unsinnig.Fürs Tourenfahren nehme ich was richtiges.

Mir ist schon ein normales STS gerissen.Aus fehlern lernt man 

Beste Grüsse Rafael


----------



## jopo (16. Januar 2009)

Gratuliere, Willkommen im Club! 

Dann bleibt's ja dabei, der einzige NOS-PlastikWolf ist bei mir


----------



## jopo (16. Januar 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist es nicht wichtig was man mit nem Lobo fährt. Es wichtig wie man es aufbaut. Und ein DH Bike mit Umwerfer ist nunmal unsinnig. Fürs Tourenfahren nehme ich was richtiges. Beste Grüsse Rafael


Hi Rafa, ich finde wichtig, dass man es schön aufbaut, nicht dass es nahe am Original ist. Und meins fand ich schön. Den Rohloff-Einbau mit offenem 34er Kettenblatt fand ich sogar deutlich schöner als Deine Carbon-KeFü. Brauchst Du die denn? Alles andere an Deinem Wolf ist natürlich toll. Aber ich will zum Beispiel keine Doppelbrücke. Ich finde, ein Lobo ist nicht so fett, dass das zwingend sein muss. Du hast mal geschrieben, das muss sein. Jeder hat eben andere Ansichten und Prioritäten.

Du hast ja damals mein Fazit gelesen: 
1. Lobo-Geo ist Touren-ungeeignet. Ich denke daran, dass zu ändern.  
2. Der Hinterbau wippt bergauf zuviel. Ich will versuchen, dem Dämpfer eine einstellbare Druckstufe zu verpassen. 

Der Wiederaufbau wird allerdings noch warten müssen. Zur Zeit beschäftigt mich mein CD-Prophet mehr. Schau mal den Antrieb in meinen Fotos. Schade, dass das beim Lobo nicht geht, auch nicht mit der 99er Kettenstrebe, die Du ja drin hast. Zu grosse Kettenlängenänderung beim Einfedern. Habe ich schon geprüft. 

jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Januar 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Hi Rafa, ich finde wichtig, dass man es schön aufbaut, nicht dass es nahe am Original ist. Und meins fand ich schön. Den Rohloff-Einbau mit offenem 34er Kettenblatt fand ich sogar deutlich schöner als Deine Carbon-KeFü. Brauchst Du die denn?
> Jeder hat eben andere Prioritäten.
> 
> Du hast ja damals mein Fazit gelesen:
> ...



Ja,stimmt.Ich denke das wichtigste am Lobo bleibt immer-Seine einzigartigkeit.Egal wie man es aufbaut 

Vielleicht werde ich mir noch ein normales Alu Lobo bauen,das wäre was feines um der newschool Intense/Ironhorse/Speiseeis Fraktion zu zeigen was mit so nem 6inch Bike auf ner DH Strecke geht 

Was den Dämpfer angeht.Ich habe mal ein Photo vom zerlegten Pullshock gepostet (muss ma gucken,der liegt hier noch irgendwo in der Bastelkiste)

Auf der Kolbenstange sitzt ein Shimstack,welcher Zugstufenseitig über einen Bypass geregelt wird.Der Ölfluss durch den Bypass wird über eine Nadel (Roter Einsteller am Dämpfer) geregelt.

Das ist übrigens heutzutage der Stand der Technik (Fox DHX,5th Element,Manitou,Rock Shox) bei Dämpfern und Gabeln

Druckstufe:Theoretisch machbar.Man den Shimstack entsprechend modfizieren.Nachteil.Nur intern einstellbar.

Beim Rock Shox Super Deluxe ist dafür separat ein Ventil zuständig (blau) welcher den Ölfluss regelt.

Allgemein kann ich dir dafür 2 sehr gute Adressen empfehlen

http://www.motopitkan.at/ 

http://www.tftunedshox.com

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## jopo (16. Januar 2009)

Rafa, sorry, ich war gerade dabei meinen Text nochmal zu verbessern als Du schon geantwortet hast. 

Danke für die Links. Ich habe allerdings vor, mir einen alten Rotwild-Dämpfer zu beschaffen und den dann zu kürzen, damit er in den Wolf passt (Wolf frisst Rotwild  In den STS-Wolf passt der so nicht weil er oben an den Rahmen stösst.


----------



## Tiensy (16. Januar 2009)

@stsfreak: Gratulation zum Lobo!

Hat von euch vielleicht noch jmd. eine 99er Dämpferbrücke übrig? (Die Version wie oben auf dem Bild von Jopo, die i.d.R. beim Alu-Lobo verbaut wurde...)

Beste Grüße.


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Januar 2009)

Was den Yeti/Rotwild Dämpfer angeht.Damals wollte ich den im Alu Lobo haben (weil ich so um die 180mm am Heck hätte)-was das anschlagen angeht:
Angeblich ist das beim "L" Rahmen nicht der fall -hatte das noch irgendwie in Erinnerung (ohne Gewähr).Du hast doch ein "L" Lobo?

Aber da hilft denke ich mal nur ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (16. Januar 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Was den Yeti/Rotwild Dämpfer angeht.Damals wollte ich den im Alu Lobo haben (weil ich so um die 180mm am Heck hätte)-was das anschlagen angeht:
> Angeblich ist das beim "L" Rahmen nicht der fall -hatte das noch irgendwie in Erinnerung (ohne Gewähr).Du hast doch ein "L" Lobo?
> Aber da hilft denke ich mal nur ausprobieren.


 
Der Typ, der den Dämpfer in dem Alu-Lobo hatte, hat mir gesagt, dass es nicht funktioniert hat mit dem Mehr-Federweg. Warum, weiss ich nicht mehr. Er hat den Original-Dämpfer wieder eingebaut. Den Rotwild-Dämpfer hat er vor langer Zeit auf ebay vertickt. 
Ich habe übrigens 2 STS-Rahmen Grösse "M", es waren mal 4 in "M" , einer ist jetzt bei Julian "Stargazer2893" und der andere bei "stefan9113".

Rafa, weisst Du eine Quelle für den Rotwild-Dämpfer?


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Januar 2009)

STSfreak schrieb:


> YIPPIEEE!!! Nachdem mir der Zoll noch ein Vermögen abgeknöpft hat ist es endlich da.


 
STEFAN! das Lobo ist echt der Hammer! is ja lustig, ich war gestern auch beim Zoll (allerdings in Sachen Ketzerei). ich kann ja auch zu Fuß rüber. 
Nächstes Mal wenn Du so ein Prachtstück beim Zoll abholst, kannst gleich ein Haus weiter das Baby live begutachten lassen. Ich hätte zu gerne mal nen Blick drauf geworfen.

Gruss

Marcus


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Januar 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Der Typ, der den Dämpfer in dem Alu-Lobo hatte, hat mir gesagt, dass es nicht funktioniert hat mit dem Mehr-Federweg. Warum, weiss ich nicht mehr. Er hat den Original-Dämpfer wieder eingebaut. Den Rotwild-Dämpfer hat er vor langer Zeit auf ebay vertickt.
> Ich habe übrigens 2 STS-Rahmen Grösse "M", es waren mal 4 in "M" , einer ist jetzt bei Julian "Stargazer2893" und der andere bei "stefan9113".
> 
> Rafa, weisst Du eine Quelle für den Rotwild-Dämpfer?



Leider nicht mehr.Eine möglichkeit wäre evtl direkt bei Rotwild.

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## STSfreak (17. Januar 2009)

@planetsmasher: Danke, Dankööhh. Werd dran denken. Allerdings möchte ich am liebsten ÜBERHAUPT NIE MEHR ZUM ZOLL. Das mit dem "MiFa Schutzzoll" von 20% auf Kompletträder ist einfach eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit. Als Fahrradteile abgerechnet hätte ich mal glatt 150 Euro weniger bezahlt.


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Januar 2009)

STSfreak schrieb:


> @planetsmasher: Danke, Dankööhh. Werd dran denken. Allerdings möchte ich am liebsten ÜBERHAUPT NIE MEHR ZUM ZOLL. Das mit dem "MiFa Schutzzoll" von 20% auf Kompletträder ist einfach eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit. Als Fahrradteile abgerechnet hätte ich mal glatt 150 Euro weniger bezahlt.



Kommt da nicht noch die Mehrwertsteuer drauf? +19%

Habe noch gut in Erinnerung damals für mein Lobo fast 35% Prozent gezahlt zu haben.Bin damals extra nach Frankfurt gefahren um den Typen klar zu machen dass ein halbes Fahrrad,dazu zerlegt- nur Teile sind (hat auch funktioniert)

Auf Teile zahlt man...4,7% +19%  MwSt ?

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Januar 2009)

Nanu.Was da los 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/165058/cat/all


----------



## STSfreak (17. Januar 2009)

Ja genau - ich habe so an die 40% bezahlt. Meinste ich soll auch nach Frankfurt fahren? Die verbocken eh so einiges - z.B. könnte ich auch nach Erlangen zum Zoll fahren statt nach Nürnberg und würde damit erstmal insgesamt 40Km weniger fahren. Ich kriegs trotzdem immer nach Nürnberg. Zig Anrufe, schriftliche Eingaben. Alles hat nichts genützt. Der Typ der dafür verantwortlich ist klingt am Telefon auch immer als hätte er einen sitzen oder was eingeworfen. Und kann sich ne Woche später nicht mehr dran erinnern, dass man ihn schon dreimal angerufen hat. AAAHHHHH
Aber zurück zum Thema: meinst du mit Frankfurt ließe sich was rausholen?

Um nicht ganz offtopic zu werden: Ich liebe mein STS Lobo. Istn ganz n feines Gerät!!!!


----------



## caferacer 1980 (17. Januar 2009)

Was da los is?
Ne Fortbildung is los, und das heißt ich muß bluten...: (
Sonst würde ich nicht das Projekt abbrechen, is ja schon fortgeschritten was die Summe der Teile angeht, aber ich brauch die Kohle...
Das heißt aber nicht, das ich die Sachen verschleudere, ich hab keinen Zeitdruck.
Um faire Angebote wird gebeten ; )


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Januar 2009)

STSfreak schrieb:


> Ja genau - ich habe so an die 40% bezahlt. Meinste ich soll auch nach Frankfurt fahren? Die verbocken eh so einiges - z.B. könnte ich auch nach Erlangen zum Zoll fahren statt nach Nürnberg und würde damit erstmal insgesamt 40Km weniger fahren. Ich kriegs trotzdem immer nach Nürnberg. Zig Anrufe, schriftliche Eingaben. Alles hat nichts genützt. Der Typ der dafür verantwortlich ist klingt am Telefon auch immer als hätte er einen sitzen oder was eingeworfen. Und kann sich ne Woche später nicht mehr dran erinnern, dass man ihn schon dreimal angerufen hat. AAAHHHHH
> Aber zurück zum Thema: meinst du mit Frankfurt ließe sich was rausholen?
> 
> Um nicht ganz offtopic zu werden: Ich liebe mein STS Lobo. Istn ganz n feines Gerät!!!!



Ich hatte damals nen Anruf von FedEx ,-die meinten dass das Paket bei ihnen in FFm sei und es Probleme beim Zoll gäbe (war express deshalb die Nachfrage denke ich mal).Der Zoll konnte es ned so richtig einordnen,-weshalb ich gleich am nächsten Tag zur klärung nach Ffm gefahren bin.

Ich muss dir sagen,dass war mehr oder weniger "Glück" oder eher "zufall",dass der freundliche FedEx Mitarbeiter mich anrief (der war echt auf Zack).
Letztendlich zahlen muss man aber so oder so,so läuft es ber der Bande.

Speziell beim Lobo muss ich sagen.Das war halt ne Rarität,zugeschlagen-und nicht bereut.
Wäre es n aktuelles Rad würde ich es definitiv ned machen.Für Biketeile lohnt es sich nach wie vor.


Ps:Allgemein zum Zoll: Der Zoll hier in Coburg war früher mit 2-3 Mann besetzt,dazu 1 Computer,2 Grosse Aktenschränke und eine Kasse.Damals um 2002-2004 "ging" da noch was,was aber letztendlich nur an grosser Unwissenheit lag 
Ging an sich immer unproblematisch.Der Warenwert auf der Deklaration war immer "ok" (heute brauchste ne Rechnung,Visa Auszug,Paypal ect)

Heute gehst du auf ein richtiges "Amt".Fehlt nur noch Nummer ziehen.Mündlich geht nichts mehr,alles schriftlich mit Vorlagen (Rechnungen,auch Ebay ect).Sind schon schlau geworden die Burschen.Wenns reingehst ,gleich rechts eine grosses Schild "Belehrung über Steuerhinterziehung".
Früher ging ich gern zum Zoll.Heutzutage haste nur noch Ärger :heul
Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (17. Januar 2009)

caferacer 1980 schrieb:


> Was da los is?
> Ne Fortbildung is los, und das heißt ich muß bluten...: (
> Sonst würde ich nicht das Projekt abbrechen, is ja schon fortgeschritten was die Summe der Teile angeht, aber ich brauch die Kohle...
> Das heißt aber nicht, das ich die Sachen verschleudere, ich hab keinen Zeitdruck.
> Um faire Angebote wird gebeten ; )



NEIN!!! 

Das Geld kommt wieder! Das Lobo nicht mehr!

Ich habe schon mal diesen Fehler gemacht!


----------



## Tiensy (21. Januar 2009)

Heute war mal wieder ein produktiver Lobo Tag. Trocken, Sonnenschein, Kalt. Also ein perfekter Tag für eine perfekte Aufgabe.

*1. Die Reinigung von einigen Lobo Teilen stand an... Nach 2 Stunden putzen sah das ganze dann so aus:*









*2. Naja, Lobo Sitzstrebe, Kettenstrebe und Dämpferbrücken ohne Lager ist auch nicht das Wahre... Daher hab ich mal einen NOS Lagersatz ausgepackt:*





*3. Sitzstrebe + Kettenstrebe + Dämpferbrücken + Dämpfer + Lagersatz ergibt zusammen die nachfolgende Konstruktion:*





*Die Teile sind zwar nicht neu, sie wurden gefahren. Das gute dabei ist, dass der Hinterbau nach wie vor 1A funktioniert. Nichts verzogen und alles ausreichend leichtgängig. Die Lager habe ich übrigens alle trocken montiert. Sollte der Käufer die Lager gefettet wollen, so ist das auch kein Problem. Die Gleitlager sind aus Teflon und bräuchten theoretisch keine Schmierung. Persönlich fahre ich allerdings auch lieber gefettet. Da hilft die gute alte Judy Butter am besten. 

Hier mal aus einer anderen Sicht *





*Soweit so gut... das war bisher aber ja auch nur die halbe Wahrheit. Die andere Hälfte muss erstmal gefunden werden... Es hat schon einiges an Überwindung gekostet den Rahmen aus dem Schutzpanzer zu befreien:*





*...bei diesem Anblick hat es sich allerdings gelohnt: (Grösse M übrigens...):* 





*Jetzt sieht das ganze schon anders aus. Wer allerdings so lange im trockenen, warmen Stübchen sitzt und das Tageslicht für so lange Zeit nicht erblickt, der freut sich mit Sicherheit über ein wenig Frischluft an der Sonne. Also ab auf den Balkon:*









*Bis auf die beiden Schrauben zur Trunnion-Fixierung in den Dämpferbrücken ist das Lobo komplett. Jedes einzelne Schräubchen ist original, alle Gewinde sind tiptop und der Hauptrahmen ist nicht NOS, glänzt aber wie am ersten Tag (oder noch besser )*

*Wie es sich gehört, ist das i-Tüpfelchen jeder Geschichte ein Happy End. Und hier ist es:

Das Lobo hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es nie wieder im dunklen Stübchen sitzen will. Es will aufgebaut und gefahren werden. Da ich nicht in der Lage bin diesen Wunsch in die Tat umzusetzen, habe ich mich bereit erklärt mich auf die Suche nach jmd. zu begeben, der das kann.

Lobo sucht Fahrer!*


----------



## caferacer 1980 (22. Januar 2009)

...zwischendurch mal, 
sind die Streben selbstgeschnitzt?


----------



## jopo (22. Januar 2009)

Klar sind die selbstgeschnitzt. Aber anscheinend stabil gemacht. Nur optisch kein Knaller, mehr mit dem Geo-Dreieck designet. Von dem Rahmen habe ich noch ein Pic als Komplettbike aus Argentinien.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (29. Januar 2009)

AN ALLE 98er LOBO-BESITZER

ich bestelle in den USA Lagerkits, falls jemand auch welche braucht, bitte umgehend Nachricht an mich, dann wird´s vom Versand her billiger
Der Kit kostet knapp 30 Dollar, plus Versand und Zoll

Gruß Oli


----------



## caferacer 1980 (30. Januar 2009)

...sind alle versorgt mit Lagern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, den Hinterbau des Lobo's STS Spielfrei zu bekommen.
Mein Problem, meine untere Lagerachse hat kaum noch Beschichtung drauf, dem zu Folge hat die ganze Sache ca. einen Millimeter Spiel, trotz neuen Lager.
Ich habe auch leider dieses Teil noch nicht im Netz gefunden.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Tiensy (3. Februar 2009)

Dieses 1mm Spiel beseitigst du einfach mit genügend Fett.


----------



## no_budgeT (3. Februar 2009)

Schon versucht, der Hinterbau wird nicht wirklich "fest"
Wieviel bringt die Dämpferschwinge vom AluLobo???


----------



## Tiensy (3. Februar 2009)

Spielmässig wird dir das wohl nichts bringen. 

Solch eine Dämpferschwinge bräuchte ich übrigens auch noch. Falls also jmd. eine über hat, bitte PM.

Danke.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (6. Februar 2009)

Hat mir mal bitte jemand ein Foto von einer montierten AC-Kettenführung und zwar von der linken Seite...irgendwie passt da was nicht...die Bohrung im Montageblech der unteren Führung ist um einiges größer als der Aussendurchmesser des Tretlagers....

Vielen Dank


----------



## no_budgeT (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute, welches Material würdet ihr für das untere Lager am STS Lobo empfehlen?
Ich lass mir ein neues fräsen/drehen, nur ist die Materialfrage noch ungeklärt.
Vielen Dank


----------



## SpeedyR (9. Februar 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, welches Material würdet ihr für das untere Lager am STS Lobo empfehlen?
> Ich lass mir ein neues fräsen/drehen, nur ist die Materialfrage noch ungeklärt.
> Vielen Dank



Meinst du die Gleitlager (die grünen Platikteile)
Oder die Lagerachse?


----------



## jopo (9. Februar 2009)

Was hälst Du von Edelstahlrohr? Ich würde auch eins nehmen.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (9. Februar 2009)

...ich häng mich ml mit dran *FG*
ne Kleinserie is billiger als ein Einzelteil...


----------



## no_budgeT (9. Februar 2009)

Das Problem bei Edelstahl ist, dass es sicher sehr warm werden wird, sich evtl. ausdehnt oder Schaden am Plastik anrichtet?!?
Vom thermischen her, wäre Alu sicher besser geeignet.
Klärt mich auf, falls ich da was falsch sehe.
Es ist sicher kein Problem, eins mehr anfertigen zu lassen, jedoch verzichte ich auf das Gewinde für die AC-Führung.


@Speedy: ich mein die Lagerachse!
@Caferacer: das mit der Kleinserie wird sicherlich auch nur günstiger, wenn es gefräst wird.
Ich weiß jedoch weder Preis noch Dauer. Ich habe aber auch die oberen Gelenkschrauben/Achsen mitgeschickt, von denen du ja auch noch welche benötigst.
Falls ich genaueres weiß, gebe ich bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (9. Februar 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Edelstahl ist, dass es sicher sehr warm werden wird, sich evtl. ausdehnt oder Schaden am Plastik anrichtet?!?
> Vom thermischen her, wäre Alu sicher besser geeignet.
> Klärt mich auf, falls ich da was falsch sehe.
> Es ist sicher kein Problem, eins mehr anfertigen zu lassen, jedoch verzichte ich auf das Gewinde für die AC-Führung.


Was mit Alu passiert, weisst Du doch schon. Die Edelstahlachse müsste man sicher polieren, damit die Kunststofflager nicht angegriffen werden. Polieren muss jeder selber machen. Befestigung für KeFü brauche ich nicht.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (9. Februar 2009)

Hm, also mit Gewinde für die Kefür wäre super....
Aber mal so am Rande, ich bin Metaller, was soll da bitte so heiß werden? Das Teil wird ein Rohr, also Innen hohl und damit große Kühloberfläche, ausserdem ist das Ding´n Gleitlager, und das wird gefälligst gefettet...
So oft bekommt man das Bike nicht ein/Ausgefedert, dass das Lager einer derartigen Hitzeentwicklung ausgesetzt ist, dass die Kuststofflagerschalen schaden nehmen.
Das mit der glatten Oberfläche laß ich ja noch gelten, wenn´s rau ist, hast nicht viel freude an den Lagerschalen
Derjenige der das Drehen soll/oder fräsen wird dankbar sein wenn ihr nen nen höherfesten Stahl nehmt, der auch rosten darf.
Edelstahl ist ganz besch*?§&n zum drehen, man benötigt spezielles Werkzeug, das mit der Oberfläche ist so ne Sache,...es is a Glump auf gutdeutsch.
Wenn´s derjenige selber gerne macht und gut hinkriegt, o.k., dann sag ich nicht nein.
Meiner Meinung nach gehört der Hinterbau sowiso regelmäßig gewartet, also zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet.Demnach ist Rost zu vernachlässigen, innen im Rohr kann man lacken und zusätzlich bissl Fett drauf, dann hält das ewig....
Von der Druckfestigkeit und Härte her würde echt ein Wald und Wiesenstahl reichen. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen dann halt was mit höherer Härte...
Man könn´t aber auch nen Vergütungsstahl nehmen, den entsprechend behandeln oder nen entsprechenden Stahl beschichten lassen, etc pp, aber so ne Achse soll ja nachher kein 50 Euro oder mehr kosten, das Lobo ist keine Raumfähre ; )


----------



## SpeedyR (9. Februar 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Edelstahl ist, dass es sicher sehr warm werden wird, sich evtl. ausdehnt oder Schaden am Plastik anrichtet?!?
> Vom thermischen her, wäre Alu sicher besser geeignet.
> Klärt mich auf, falls ich da was falsch sehe.
> Es ist sicher kein Problem, eins mehr anfertigen zu lassen, jedoch verzichte ich auf das Gewinde für die AC-Führung.
> ...



Ausdehnen tut sich garnichts.Es sei denn du erreichst Temperaturen jenseits von 150-250grad C   .Das sind Temperaturen die allerhöchstens Hochleistungsantriebe erreichen,bei Umdrehungen bis zu 40000U/min
Hier werden auch Spezielle Lager mit erhöhten Lagerspiel verbaut um es auszugleichen.
Ich möchte das Thema nicht weiter erläutern,denn schliesslich sprechen wir hier von einen Fahrrad.Die Wärmereibung die hier erzeugt wird,kann daher nahezu vernachlässigen.

Welches Material du nimmst ist völlig irrelevant.

Wichtig ist die *Oberflächenbeschaffenheit*.Wie Jopo schon sagtolieren,Hartverchromen,Teflonbeschichten bzw reibarm Anodisieren (wie original Lobo Achsen),nitrieren wäre auch möglich.

Bei mir sind die Achsen aus Titan,wobei die im Gegensatz zu den Gleitlagern keinerlei Reibung ausgesetzt sind.


----------



## jopo (9. Februar 2009)

@cafe, Ein Teil, das rosten kann, kommt nicht an mein Lobo, ist doch kein Baumarktbike. 
Wenn Du das Gewinde für die KeFü brauchst, geht für Dich nur aus dem Vollen drehen (also wohl Alu) oder auf ein Stahlrohr einen Deckel aufschweissen. 
Ich brauche einfach nur ein Stück Edelstahlrohr im passenden Durchmesser, und zwar stramm passend.

Ich habe einen nigelnagelneuen Rahmen an der Wand. Wenn ich bei dem die Schrauben für die Achse löse und ihn auf die Seite lege, rutscht die AluAchse raus, trotz der 4 GleiTlager, einfach von der Schwerkraft. GrottenschlechTe Passung, schon im Neuzustand!


----------



## Tiensy (9. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend an alle.

Mein Lobo steht hier ja schon eine Weile fahrbereit. Alle Lager und Achsen sind noch in erstklasigem Zustand. Ich hab die anfänglichen Auswarten regelmässig auf Spiel etc. kontrolliert oder ob sie noch richtig sitzen. Mittlerweile hab ich es gelassen, weil die Lösung der Gleitlager doch nicht so schlecht ist als erwartet. Einfach aus der Freude heraus werde ich die Lager und Achsen diese Tage nochmal säubern und neu fetten. Mehr war bisher nicht nötig.

Auf meinen bisherigen Touren ist mir der Wunsch nach "leichtgängigeren" oder "stabileren" Achsen oder Kugellagern noch nicht gekommen. Wartungsfreier wären Kugellager oder die Kombi Nadellager + beschichtete Achse. Das würde einige hundert Kilometer halten. Bis man die allerdings mit dem Lobo gefahren ist, da bin ich zumindest alt...

Mit dem Lobo ist es ein ganz anderes Problem. Bei all dem Enthusiasmus den man(n) beim Teilesuchen, Aufbauen und Bestaunen hat, hab ich es mir noch nicht so recht vor Augen geführt, dass das Lobo (entsprechend tauglich aufgebaut) ein für die Abfahrt konzipierter Rahmen ist. Einerseits liegt es am Gewicht, andererseits an der Geometrie, dass eine Ausfahrt mit mehr als 1000Hm richtig zur Last wird. Das Lobo nehm ich immer dann zur Ausfahrt wenn ich weiß, dass ich Zeit habe. Dann geht es gemütlich und langsam bergauf und nach einer Verschnaufpause dann umso schöner wieder runter. Der Punkt ist, dass das Lobo nicht "alltagstauglich" und "alltagsbereit" ist. 

Die beste Kombination wäre derzeit für mich. Gewicht und Steigkraft Avalanche und DH tauglich wie Lobo  

Der erste Versuch diesem Ziel näher zu kommen erscheint morgen in einem bestehenden Thread.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (10. Februar 2009)

@jopo: Ist das echt so schlimm mit der Passung?
Hab gedacht für 10K Euro kriegt man mehr....
Hab da gerade noch ne Idee wegen Wartung etc.
Wenn man ein passendes Rohr gefunden hat, Höhe der Gleitlagerstellen anzeichnen, ringsum 4x90° eine Bohrung mit 1,0mm (dafür kann man ja dann nen Zentrierbohrer nehmen), links als auch rechts nen Deckel drauf und auf den linken Deckel nen Schmiernippel. Sowas haben die KTM Crosser schon seit den 80ern, Schlauch dran, 2xPumpen, fertig. Immer frisches Fett an der Lagerstelle, Dreck wird ausgeschwemmt, man macht nix beim zerlegen kaputt...glaub ich bau mir so´n teil
Kann aber noch dauern, bin gerade mit allem möglichen beschäftigt...
Hat schhonmal wer die Passung herrausgefunden?
An meinen verschlissenen Lagern muß ich nicht mit Messen anfangen...


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gerade die Achse gemessen, 22,15 mm sagt meine Schieblehre. Wird sicher nicht einfach, da ein Edelstahlrohr zu finden mit 22,5 x 1,5 oder 23 x 2,0 das man passend drehen kann. Also vielleicht doch ein Stahlrohr und dann verchromen. 

Da wir gerade bei dem Thema Lager sind, muss ich noch was loswerden. Vielleicht habe ich das auch schon mal geschrieben, egal. Wenn die Lager beim 98er Lobo anfangen, die Achse aufzufressen, beginnt das immer rechts aussen. Das ist nicht, weil links ein O-Ring ist und rechts nicht, der O-Ring ist eh für den Popo. Rechts ist nämlich der Kettenzug und der Dämpfer sitzt auch aussermittig rechts auf der Achse. Und dann haben die Deppen rechts aussen ein 12er Lager gemacht, links aussen ist ein 16er. Dabei ist rechts Platz ohne Ende. Weder ein kleines KB noch die KeFü brauchen den Platz, der da gelassen wurde. Wäre rechts auch ein 16er Lager hätten wir weniger Probs.

@cafe, wenn Du über ne Schmierachse nachdenkst und sowas selber basteln kannst, denk lieber über Umrüstung auf DIN-Nadellager nach. Das ist nicht mehr Aufwand und bringt m. E. mehr. Ich habe mich schon mal eingehend damit beschäftigt. Wenn Du magst, schick mir eine E-Mail, dann sende ich Dir die Datei. 

Ich werde diesbezüglich derzeit nichts machen, keine Zeit. Ich sehe das inzwischen auch mehr wie Tiensy, ich werde den Wolf nicht soviel reiten, dass eine Verbesserung zwingend notwendig ist. Ich habe mich sowieso nur eingeklinkt, weil Bugdet eine Achse braucht.


----------



## Tiensy (10. Februar 2009)

Wer noch Ersatzteile sucht...

Bitteschön: http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/bristolfinancialhelp


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2009)

In "vertretbarem Rahmen" werde ich hier 







und hier






mal mitbieten. Besonders gut schaut das Altmetall ja nicht aus. Den halben Bremsadapter muss man auch erst mal wieder runtersägen. Mich reizt die Sitzstrebe, weil kein Cantisockel dran ist. Mit Cantisockel habe ich noch eine.


Weiss jemand, wo diese Schwinge eingesetzt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (10. Februar 2009)

Schwinge sieht nach STS 1 aus.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (10. Februar 2009)

na supi, da hab ich auch drauf spekuliert.
Bleibt mal zu hoffen das er die Teile nicht wieder unter der Hand verscherbelt wie schonmal....


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wo diese Schwinge eingesetzt wird?



Man müsste wissen, ob die Schwinge gestempelt ist. Falls DH von der Unterseite eingestempelt ist, gehört sie zum STS DH. Ansonsten ist sie vom STS oder LTS 1000


----------



## Trus (12. Februar 2009)

Hi from France. Sorry I don't speak a single word of German...

I follow your forum (pictures !) for several month now, this the only Lobo fan forum I founded. Cool to know I'm not alone !

I'am trying to rebuild a Lobo 1000DH 99, which was ready to be trashed. 
I completly put it apart, found new Boxxer 151, New Shock, new bearing kit...

Here is latest pict of it.
New Paint is coming soon for front triangle, rear needs to be repolished.






I want to keep the spirit of original bike. with old Boxxer, old XTR gruppo...

I just want to change brakes, and that's the main problem with Lobos...
I'm interested in any solution to fit my pair of White Juicy Ultimate...

If you had a good address to get new stickers kit for Alloy frames... I know I dream !

...With its brother...





Cheers,
have fun with your Lobo !


----------



## STSfreak (13. Februar 2009)

@trus: Nice bikes!


@all: ...Stichwort Altmetall: die Teile sollen ja aus Garantiefällen stammen. Wundert mich dass se die zurückgenommen haben. Selbst angebruzzelte Scheibenaufnahmen und aftermarket Industrielagersätze reingebastelt und ich krieg hier keine Garantie mehr.

Da ist auch eine ziemlich garstig aussehende 99er Vierkantkettenstrebe dabei. Denkt ihr, die bringt einen nennenswerten Steifigkeitsvorteil gegenüber der runden 98er?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Februar 2009)

Die ist einfach nur dreckig,das täuscht etwas.Drunter ist mattes Aluminium.Mit etwas nacharbeit is die neu.

Bei mir wars immer so-je schlechter die Ausgangsbasis der Teile,umso besser das Endergebniss 

Die 99er Strebe besteht auf einem einzigen Alumnium Frästeil.Die Dimensionen wirken schon mal "stabiler.Die STS Strebe ist halt wesentlich filigraner (finde ich sogar geiler).

Ich würde zugreifen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (13. Februar 2009)

Trus schrieb:


> Hi from France. Sorry I don't speak a single word of German...



ich begrüsse ihn mal in Landessprache...

Salut Trus.
Bienvenu dans notre forum! Tu trouveras ici plein de fans de GT et bien sur aussi de Lobo, tu verras c'est un petit monde bien sympathique. Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas à les poser en anglais, tu peux bien sur contacter les membre directement si il y a besoin, je suis en France aussi (01).


----------



## Trus (13. Februar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich begrüsse ihn mal in Landessprache...
> 
> Salut Trus.
> Bienvenu dans notre forum! Tu trouveras ici plein de fans de GT et bien sur aussi de Lobo, tu verras c'est un petit monde bien sympathique. Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas à les poser en anglais, tu peux bien sur contacter les membre directement si il y a besoin, je suis en France aussi (01).


 
Merci ! On est pas loin, je suis sur Chambéry !

Hope I can contribute to this topic with my language handicap !


----------



## STSfreak (13. Februar 2009)

@Speedy: Echt? Ist das Teil aus Massivalu? Sauber. Ich glaub ich werde versuchen sie zu bekommen. Und dann ma ran mit der guten Polierwatte.


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Februar 2009)

STSfreak schrieb:


> @Speedy: Echt? Ist das Teil aus Massivalu? Sauber. Ich glaub ich werde versuchen sie zu bekommen. Und dann ma ran mit der guten Polierwatte.



JA also Massives ALU schon.Von unten ist die Strebe zum Teil ausgefrässt (sonst wäre das Teil wohl zu schwer),und von aussen zuätzlich verschweißt.

Grüsse Rafael

Ps:Ich mache bei Gelegenheit ein Photo von "unten"


----------



## planetsmasher (13. Februar 2009)

Trus schrieb:


> Hope I can contribute to this topic with my language handicap !


 
na immerhin haben wir hier auch Ober-/Unter-/Mittelfranggn' die auch mitmachen dürfen. Und die haben mal ein richtiges Language-Handicap


----------



## STSfreak (13. Februar 2009)

Wos soll nä des haßn???


----------



## jopo (13. Februar 2009)

Das heisst, das er alles, was er in Französisch absondert, auch in Fränkisch drunterschreiben soll. Und was der Franzose schreibt, latürnich auch. Und wenn er das nicht kann, dann eben in Hochdeutsch. Geheim-Diplomatie wird nicht geduldet!


----------



## Tiensy (14. Februar 2009)

- Grade... Schnee und ein Wolf = Schneewolf 

Alleine nicht zu unterschätzen...





Im Rudel, kaum zu halten...





Ach immer diese Idyllle...





Hat heute wirklich Laune gemacht. Aber nun bin ich platt.

Beste Grüße und lasst es weiter schneien!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2009)

der leitwolf im rudel ist aber schon das (G)efährlichste (T)ier oder? 
bei mir siehts hier genauso aus - war heute mit der ketzerei unterwegs - schnee rockt!


----------



## Tiensy (14. Februar 2009)

Bergauf ist es auf alle Fälle recht zahm und lässt sich gerne Zeit. Bergab sieht es aber dann schon anders aus. Auf Schnee zu fahren macht ohnehin schon viel Spaß. Mit einem guten Setup und Fahrwerk wird's zum Wintermärchen  Was ein geiler Tag heute!!!!!!!!

Achja, wie auf den Bilder zu erkennen ist gehören die Micheln C16 nicht zu den besten Selbstreinigungskünstlern. Zum Glück hat das Lobo an der Sitzstrebe diese U-Form. Die befreit den Reifen dann nämlich von dem ganzen Schlamassel. 

Nächster erfreuliche Punkt. Ich würd sagen die Hope's sind mittlerweile eingebremst. Hinten aufgrund der kleinen Scheibe zwar einen tick zu lasch. Aber vorne dafür eine Macht.

Naja, die Lager quietschen ein wenig wie gewöhnlich, aber ansonsten ein doch sehr erfreulicher Tag für das Lobo und mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (15. Februar 2009)

Das Lager in der Loboschwinge von eBay ist auch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, aber war ja zu erwarten.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (17. Februar 2009)

Weis eigentlich irgendwer, welche Schrauben für die Schaltaugenbefestigung im Lobo passen? Was kann man da zweckentfremden?
Danke

Gruß Oli


----------



## -lupo- (17. Februar 2009)

caferacer 1980 schrieb:


> Weis eigentlich irgendwer, welche Schrauben für die Schaltaugenbefestigung im Lobo passen? Was kann man da zweckentfremden?
> Danke
> 
> Gruß Oli



Sollte eine standard-Schaltaugenschraube sein (Schaltauge ist baugleich mit dem vom Zaskar aus den Baujahren, oder?), solltest du also in jedem Bikeladen finden können.


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Februar 2009)

Oder du nimmst halt ne gemeine Kettenblattschraube.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (18. Februar 2009)

Wer bietet denn alles mit?
Ich bräuchte das Teil ; )
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120376186843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
oder hat jemand noch ne strebe über (ohne Risse/Dellen/etc)?


----------



## no_budgeT (24. Februar 2009)

So die Lagerachse ist endlich angekommen, sie passt perfekt, rutscht also nicht von allein wieder heraus.
Im Sommer könnte ich mehrere anfertigen lassen, den Preis muss ich noch verhandeln.
Gruß manuel


----------



## caferacer 1980 (24. Februar 2009)

Schön,
aus welchem Material hast Du sie fertigen lassen?

Gruß Oli


----------



## no_budgeT (24. Februar 2009)

Ist irgendein Edelstahl, so wie es ausschaut. Ich weiß es nciht genau, hatte kaum direkten Kontakt mit dem Typen ders gefertigt hat.


----------



## no_budgeT (24. Februar 2009)

Wär ja auch zu schön, wenn mal was glatt laufen würden.
Wär auch noch schöner, wenn freude mal länger als 3 Stunden anhalten würde.
Nachfolgende Bilder liefern genügend Gründe für Vodka bis zum umfallen.







[/URL][/IMG]





Ich geh saufen, falls jemand ersatz für mich hat, dann PM.
Vielen Dank
Achso, das sind die hinteren Enden der Dämpferbrücken vom STSLobo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caferacer 1980 (24. Februar 2009)

Dämpferwippe?


----------



## no_budgeT (24. Februar 2009)

Dämpferwippe! dämpferbrücken! Wie auch immer!


----------



## caferacer 1980 (24. Februar 2009)

Was hast denn angestellt?


----------



## no_budgeT (24. Februar 2009)

Bin noch nicht mit dem Bike gefahren, kam ja wie jetzt auch immer etwas dazwischen.
Kommt aber meist davon, wenn die Lager nicht sauber sind und fest stecken.
Also immer schön alles warten.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (24. Februar 2009)

Is ja übel...
Was ist mit schweißen? und gleich verstärken? Die Dinger gibt´s quasi nimmer.
nen Satz angereissene hab ich auch noch liegen, werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit Schweißen/verstärken lassen. Sieht dann nicht original aus, aber hauptsache es hält...


----------



## no_budgeT (24. Februar 2009)

Das Alu muss soweit ich weiß, nachn schweißen wärmebehandelt werden. Sollte nicht so einfach sein, dass so hinzubiegen, dass es hält.
Aber nen Versuch ist es Wert, kaputt machen kann man ja nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caferacer 1980 (24. Februar 2009)

Gibt´s jemand hier aus´m Forum der sich mit Alu auskennt?
Ne Schwinge hätte ich auch noch zum Schweißen, Riß auf der Naht : (


----------



## jopo (24. Februar 2009)

Das tut mir jetzt echt leid für Dich!


----------



## Trus (2. März 2009)

For sale in France

http://www.velovert.com/Petite_annonce_VTT/15196/Vélo_Complet_GT_LOBO_100DH


----------



## denicoo (7. März 2009)

Trus schrieb:


> For sale in France
> 
> http://www.velovert.com/Petite_annonce_VTT/15196/Vélo_Complet_GT_LOBO_100DH



ist schon verkauft, an mich,hehe!


----------



## oclvfan (13. März 2009)

hallo ihr lieben, mal ne frage die euer expertenwissen fordert. kann mir einer von euch vielleicht das gewicht eines GT STS thermoplast hauptrahmens angeben? größe 18 oder noch besser 20 zoll. ohne lager, achsen, ohne hinterbau, ohne dämpfer, ect. das nackte vordere dreieck. Es ist der rahmen so anno 1997 der auch im steuerrohr eine alumuffe hat. die XC version.

danke und liebe grüße, al.


----------



## no_budgeT (21. März 2009)

Hallo ihr hübschen, der Kumpel bei eBay hat einiges was sehr selten ist und hoffentlich an die jenigen geht, die es wirklich brauchen...caferacer war glaube ein Kandidat 
Ich persönlich bin nur am Lager für die Sitzstrebe/Dämpferbrücke interessiert...

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/lyteka

Geniesst die Sonne und macht eure GT's schmutzig...
Grüße


----------



## Tiensy (13. April 2009)

Das Lobo war zwar nicht sehr schmutzig, aber Spaß gemacht hat's trotzdem:






Frohe Ostern (nachträglich) noch an alle.


----------



## jopo (13. April 2009)

Wie beim Schäfchenzählen, bei 19 schläft man ein 

Ebenfalls noch frohe Ostern!


PS. War heute mit Schneeschuhen auf'm Berg. Mit'm Radl kommt man hier noch nicht weit rauf.


----------



## Janikulus (1. Mai 2009)

wie schon im zeigt her thread, der letzte Stand vom Lobo:





Antrieb




Lenkzone:




die Schleiforgel:




schönes Bike, aber ein DH-Fahrer bin ich leider nicht (hüstel... falls jemand ernsthaft Interesse hätte --> PN)


----------



## Tiensy (2. Mai 2009)

Hi Paul,

eine schoene Augenweide und bisher wohl von allen Lobos recht nah am original. Naja, fast zumindest 

Trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner79 (8. Mai 2009)

Frage: Wieviel Federweg hat ein Lobo hinten?


----------



## Tiensy (8. Mai 2009)

Augustiner79 schrieb:


> Frage: Wieviel Federweg hat ein Lobo hinten?



150mm


----------



## no_budgeT (4. Juni 2009)

hallo leute, habn problem!
und zwar ist an meinem lobo das carbon in der tretlagermuffe "schwammig/weich/durchnässt"
Kurz gesagt, die fasern "kommen raus", wenn ich mitn finger dran rumkratze...
Gibt es irgendwas, was ich besser drübermache, ne art klarlack für carbon oder der art???
danke gruß manuel


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Nach über 1,5 Jahren Bauzeit geht eine lange Leidensgeschichte nun zu ende.
> 
> Ich fasse mich deshalab kurz,und poste nur die Teileliste mit den Bildern.
> 
> ...



DAS ist doch mal der absolute hammer! wird das auch gefahren, doer ist das nur zum wic***n?   RICHTIG FETT! 
(sry das ich das alte teil nochmal hoch hole,..aber!)


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Juni 2009)

Nicht schlecht!

Allerdings glaube ich, dass der Besitzer starke Depressionen bekommt, wenn bei der Abfahrt auch nur ein "Steinchen" in den Rahmen einschlägt.


----------



## Tiensy (4. Juni 2009)

(Kleine) Steinschlaege bsp. Schotter, steckt das Thermoplast wesentlich besser weg als ein Alurahmen. Und das Rad wird gefahren


----------



## no_budgeT (4. Juni 2009)

hallo leute, habn problem!
und zwar ist an meinem lobo das carbon in der tretlagermuffe "schwammig/weich/durchnässt"
Kurz gesagt, die fasern "kommen raus", wenn ich mitn finger dran rumkratze...
Gibt es irgendwas, was ich besser drübermache, ne art klarlack für carbon oder der art???
danke gruß manuel


----------



## Tiensy (4. Juni 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> hallo leute, habn problem!
> und zwar ist an meinem lobo das carbon in der tretlagermuffe "schwammig/weich/durchnässt"
> Kurz gesagt, die fasern "kommen raus", wenn ich mitn finger dran rumkratze...
> Gibt es irgendwas, was ich besser drübermache, ne art klarlack für carbon oder der art???
> danke gruß manuel



Hi Manuel,

1. nicht mehr rumkratzen 
2. hiermit sollte das funktionieren: http://www.carbon-team.de/lshop,sho...eitung,08154711,7,Tshowrub--verarbeitung,.htm

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Juni 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> hallo leute, habn problem!
> und zwar ist an meinem lobo das carbon in der tretlagermuffe "schwammig/weich/durchnässt"
> Kurz gesagt, die fasern "kommen raus", wenn ich mitn finger dran rumkratze...
> Gibt es irgendwas, was ich besser drübermache, ne art klarlack für carbon oder der art???
> danke gruß manuel



Am einfachsten entweder mit nem ganz normalen Sekundenkleber (auf Cyanacrylatbasis) ,oder mit 2K Epoxydharz .Gibt beides im Baumarkt.

Ich würde eher zum Epoxydharz greifen.Kann man mit nem Pinsel schön in die Fasern verteilen.Ausgehärtet solltest du keine Probleme mit Feuchtigkeit ect haben.

Ps:Heute kurz ne Runde mitm Lobo gedreht.Fukk,geht die Dorado geil.Wenn sie '8 hätte,würde ich sie glatt ins DHi reinbauen wollen 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (17. Juni 2009)

Hee Leute, bei meinem LOBO knart es vorn im Steuerrohr, ich denke/ hoffe das es der KING ist.
Also fliegt der raus und n neuer kommt rein.
Was haltet ihr vom Acros AH-07, Einpresstiefe und Gewicht find ich super!
Gruß Manue


----------



## no_budgeT (19. Juni 2009)

Also, bin der ganzen Geschichte mal auf den Grund gegangen, die untere Lagerschale konnte ich fast per Hand rausnehmen.
Mit meiner analogen Messlehre würde ich auf 0,1 mm Ovalisierung tippen.

Hab jetzt im Netz gelesen, dass man halt nen Steuersatz mit viel Einpresstiefe nehmen soll und den am besten mit Epoxidharz einkleben!

Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Muss ich das Steuerrohr vorher noch ausreiben lassen?
Optisch würde ich "nein" sagen.
Von Innen merkt man auch, an der Vorderseite des Steuerrohrs eine kleine geschmeidige Kannte. Wer mal interessant, ob die Original ist, was ich aber nicht glaube.
Werd dann aber doch ein Steuersatz aus Stahl vorziehen.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## SpeedyR (19. Juni 2009)

Lasse das Steuerrohr unbedingt planfräsen + Steuersatz einpressen lassen (es sei denn du hast das notwendige Werkzeug).
Nur so ist eine 100%tige Flucht der Lagerschalen gewährleistet.

Ein Steuersatz mit einer grösseren Einpresstiefe macht schon sinn.Aber niemals einkleben,es sei denn das ist der letzte Steuersatz in dem schönen Rahmen.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Tiensy (19. Juni 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Hee Leute, bei meinem LOBO knart es vorn im Steuerrohr, ich denke/ hoffe das es der KING ist.
> Also fliegt der raus und n neuer kommt rein.
> Was haltet ihr vom Acros AH-07, Einpresstiefe und Gewicht find ich super!
> Gruß Manue



Hatte anfaenglich auch Probleme meinen King dauerhaft spielfrei zu bekommen.

Geholfen hat nur folgendes:

- Schrauben der oberen bzw. unteren Gabelbruecke loesen
- Obere und untere Gabelbruecke mit einem Schraubstock "vorspannen"
- Aheadkralle sicher und fest einschlagen - Schraube anziehen bis Anschlag
- Jetzt die Schrauben der Gabelbruecken wieder anziehen
- Schraubstock entfernen
- Lagerspiel und Freigaengigkeit pruefen

Bei mir haelt es seitdem ohne Probleme. 

Sollte es allerdings wirklich am Steuersatz liegen und Du willst auf Nummer sicher gehen, dann nimmst Du ganz fett einfach den King aus Edelstahl.

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## Tiensy (28. Juni 2009)

Was wiegen eure Lobo's mit euren Ausstattungen denn eigentlich?


----------



## no_budgeT (28. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Was wiegen eure Lobo's mit euren Ausstattungen denn eigentlich?



17,4 waren es glaube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (29. Juni 2009)

Mein Lobo muss in naechster Zeit etwas abspecken. Was auf alle Faelle getauscht werden sollte sind folgende Teile:

- Mavic D321 Felgen: +/- 675g pro Stueck 
- Schwalbe Schlaeuche: +/- 190g pro Stueck
- Syncros Mental SS Pedale: +/- 818g das Paar

Unter Umstaenden auch noch folgende Sachen:

- Michelin C16 DH Reifen: +/- 1150g pro Stueck
- Race Face Diabolus Kurbeln: +/- 1000g das Paar

Lediglich bei den Felgen weiss ich was draufkommt...

- NoTubes ZTR Flow: +/- 470g pro Stueck (schonmal insg. knappe 400g Gewichtsersparnis) 
- NoTubes Yellow Tape / Ventil / Milch: +/- 150g pro LR (insg. weitere 80g ) 

Beim Rest bin ich mir noch unschluessig.

Die Michelin sind die besten Reifen, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Fahre zwar flott, aber kein Downhill. Daher ist es auf Dauer schon anstrengend mit den C16.

Will ungerne Schwalbe auf dem Lobo fahren, aber die Muddy Mary's in 2.35 in der Triple Compound Mischung FR Version sollen vom Hoerensagen auch ganz ok sein. Mit +/- 850g pro Stueck wuerde ich insgesamt nochmal 600g einsparen.

@Rafa: Gibt es von Maxxis entsprechende Alternativen, die nicht so schwer sind wie die C16?

Hat jmd. evtl. noch weitere Tips fuer mich?


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Mein Lobo muss in naechster Zeit etwas abspecken. Was auf alle Faelle getauscht werden sollte sind folgende Teile:
> 
> - Mavic D321 Felgen: +/- 675g pro Stueck
> - Schwalbe Schlaeuche: +/- 190g pro Stueck
> ...



Hi!


Maxxis bietet eine schiere Endlose Auswahl an Reifen und Mischungen.
Michelin schafft das gleiche "nur" mit C16 und C24 .Dafür geht speziell der weichere C16 wie ne 'Kreissäge.

Meine empfehlung:

SinglePly Minions's oder Highroller in 2,35 oder 2,5 (heissen "XC"-das steht aber lediglich für drahtversion singleply  )

Gewicht ca 740-780gramm ja nach Mischung.Top Grip.Guter Pannenschutz.
Ich fahre die singleply schon ewig am Sanction.Hochalpine Touren+ DH geballer inclusive.So muss ein Reifen sein!

Einen weicheren 42er Supertacky für vorne,einen härteren 60er Maxxpro fürs Hinterrad.

Der Highroller ist eher ein Allrounder

Der Minion (neueste Entwicklung) ist eher für festes.Steine.Wurzeln ect.
Gibts als VR und HR.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## no_budgeT (29. Juni 2009)

Hab ma ne andere Frage, passt ne 180er Scheibe hinten rein?
Hab zZ ne 160 und da ist nicht viel Platz bis zum Lager.
Was wiegen eure denn!
Grüße


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Juni 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Hab ma ne andere Frage, passt ne 180er Scheibe hinten rein?
> Hab zZ ne 160 und da ist nicht viel Platz bis zum Lager.
> Was wiegen eure denn!
> Grüße



Ja ,180 maximal.185 ist schon zu gross und streift an der Kettenstrebe.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## Trus (13. Juli 2009)

French Lobo evolution 
(Deetracks are only for pics, original wheels soon)


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2009)

hmmm...sieht irgendwie komisch aus.....so gestaucht.


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist auch ein "S" Rahmen,-bedingt durch den recht kurzen Radstand,und den flachen Lenkwinkel ises schon recht "kompakt"


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2009)

für enge wendige strecken sicher schön um die ecken zu zirkeln aber irgendwie schauts trotzdem ulkig aus.

als hätte da jemand an ein kinderrahmen ne mordsschwinge mit ner fetten gabel reingezimmert


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Juli 2009)

Trus schrieb:


> French Lobo evolution
> (Deetracks are only for pics, original wheels soon)



Nice parts so far (except for the wheelset, which is too new school) 

Is the fork new? I ask because of the uncut steerer tube.


----------



## Trus (14. Juli 2009)

Fork and all parts are brand new. Front triangle has been repainted.
I don't have solution for brakes yet, but I continue to believe I can find brand new ones ! 
Still looking for Original sticker kit too... If you have any address ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STSfreak (24. Juli 2009)

...habe herausgefunden was das SG auf der Tretlagerschale bedeutet. Es ist das Zeichen von Scott Gordon, dem damaligen Chefingenieur der Thermoplastproduktion. Der Rahmen ist also wahrscheinlich vom Scheef selbst laminiert worden. Habe den guten Mann im web ausfindig gemacht (baut jetzt Hotrods und Orthopädieartikel für Ossur in Island - explosive Mischung). Werde ihn mal zu dem Thema befragen. Das bike steht jetzt übrigens bei ebay.


----------



## STSfreak (24. Juli 2009)

...hier noch ein Bild von dem Mann dem wir alle die schönen GT Plastikbomber zu verdanken haben:


----------



## STSfreak (8. August 2009)

Im Verkaufsthread stehts schon drin, nochmals hier:

GT STS dh lobo 1998 Größe S
10/97 Produktionsdatum mit Stempel "SG" Scott Gordon an der Tretlagerschale.

Alles original und nur für Eisdielenausfahrten verwendet. Zustand nahe neuwertig.

Sehr sehr schön und so nicht nochmal zu bekommen

1498 Euro inklusive Versand Hermes 

Fotos gibts in meiner Galerie.


----------



## cotopaxi (8. August 2009)

wieso ebay, die Provision könntest Du Dir doch sparen wenn Du es hier verkaufst. Ich hätte Interesse.
Salut
Hans


----------



## Al-Capone (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
fährt jemand eine Magura Gustav M an seinem Lobo hier?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Al-Capone (27. April 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Idee wo man noch Teile bekommt um hinten am Lobo Scheibenbremse zu montieren?


----------



## no_budgeT (27. April 2010)

So weit ich weiß, hatte sich TienSy sich nen DiscAdapter selbst gefeilt und dann für low ranschweißen lassen, sieht echt super aus...meiner Meinung nach die beste Option.


----------



## Al-Capone (27. April 2010)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, hatte sich TienSy sich nen DiscAdapter selbst gefeilt und dann für low ranschweißen lassen, sieht echt super aus...meiner Meinung nach die beste Option.



Ja weiß ich,hatte auch Kontakt dahin....aber leider seit einiger Zeit keine Antwort mehr.Fällt also aus diese Option.


----------



## no_budgeT (27. April 2010)

Hmm....o, ich selbst bin A2Z-Adapter gefahren, funktioniert super, selbst mit Gustav, aber sieht halt nicht so prall aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (27. April 2010)

geschweißt würde mir auch am besten gefallen!
Wüßte aber sonst niemanden der sowas zustande bringt.Deswegen fällt anschweißen wohl flach.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> geschweißt würde mir auch am besten gefallen!
> Wüßte aber sonst niemanden der sowas zustande bringt.Deswegen fällt anschweißen wohl flach.



schonmal bei nicolai gefragt? kollege divergent! wollte mal nen discadapter an sein backwoods schweißen lassen und die hättens gemacht.


----------



## no_budgeT (28. April 2010)

zonenschein macht das auch, kostet aber glaube 80â¬.


----------



## Al-Capone (28. April 2010)

mir zu unsicher.wenn die was versauen war es das dann,keine teile mehr für rahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2010)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> zonenschein macht das auch, kostet aber glaube 80â¬.



oder die. da hatte sich ein kumpel mal cantisockel anschweiÃen lassen.
sieht gut aus und hÃ¤lt.


----------



## no_budgeT (28. April 2010)

Naja, ich glaube schon, dass die Jungs von Zonenschein das drauf haben.
Ich fahr jetzt Nicolai und bin mir sicher, dass die das da auf jeden Fall hinbekommen...und die Schwingen gibt es ja immer wieder mal bei ebay.uk
Selbst hier im Bikemarkt schwamm mal eine ewig rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2010)

genau.


----------



## Kruko (28. April 2010)

Ich werfe jetzt mal einen Zahl in den Raum: *6061* 

Das ist die Alu-Sorte und Nicolai kann es nicht schweißen. Das Thema habe ich hier schon durch.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2010)

auch gut.


----------



## Al-Capone (22. Mai 2010)

schon jemand gesehen?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-worldcup-modell-rock-shox-boxxer-xtr/6779741

steht 5 minuten von mir,aber zu klein-ein glück...!


----------



## Al-Capone (3. Juli 2010)

Nix mehr los hier  Baut den keiner hier an einem Lobo?


----------



## Labelfeti (14. Juli 2010)

HI Leute! 

hat sich ja lange nichts mehr getan hier....

Also ich fange jetzt mit einem Lobo STS an!

Ich erwarte es minütlich! Es befindet sich gerade auf dem Fedex Wagen...

Werde es dann später mal sichten ob auch wirklich alles OK ist...

Meine Frage nun 

1) hat jemand von euch noch einen Lagersatz fürs STS Lobo rumfliegen den er mir veräussern würde?

2) Suche die original AC Kurbeln! Hat jemand diese noch?

3) Suche vlt noch die original Kettenfürhung in TOP Zustand! Die vlt noch vorhanden?

Besten Dank

Ps. Halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Gruss Labelfeti


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juli 2010)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim warten! 
Falls du mit den Lagern hier nicht fündig wirst, schau mal hier.
Zum Rest kann ich dir leider nicht helfen - in der französischen Bucht war vor etwa einem Monat eine Kurbel und eine KeFü drin (keine Ahnung ob die weggegangen sind), aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.
Der Wolf von co.uk?


----------



## Labelfeti (14. Juli 2010)

Perfekt! Das ist mir doch schonmal eine grosse Hilfe!


----------



## Labelfeti (14. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

möchte mein neues Projekt starten und brauche dazu noch Teile und somit gleichzeitig Anregungen!

Offen sind noch die Punkte

Sattelstütze
Vorbau
Schaltwerk 
Felgensatz (wird komplett mit DISC montiert)
Disc Adapter für hinten
Shifter für hinten
Scheibenbremsenanlage
Kurbeln 
Sattel

diese Sachen stehen:
Rahmen 
Lenker wird ein Azonic
Federgabel Rock Shox Boxxer in rot bitte anbieten habe noch keine

Danke

Labelfeti


----------



## Al-Capone (14. Juli 2010)

Denke ist Komplettbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labelfeti (14. Juli 2010)

ja schon aber weisst du doch nie so wie man es sich vorstellt° und die Parts sind auch nicht im TOPP Zustand sondern mit Gebrauchsspuren


----------



## Al-Capone (14. Juli 2010)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> ja schon aber weisst du doch nie so wie man es sich vorstellt° und die Parts sind auch nicht im TOPP Zustand sondern mit Gebrauchsspuren




Ja versteh ich!


----------



## Labelfeti (14. Juli 2010)

bestelle mir jetzt nen neuen Lagersatz.... dann wird der Rahmen aufpoliert etc... und dann beginnen wir mal ganz langsam von vorne!Steuersatz, Gabel, Vorbau... halt Punkt für Punkt


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss, wirkt wahrscheinlich öde, aber bei mir wäre es wohl so ähnlich:

Control Tech schwarz o. Syncros schwarz
Control Tech rot o. Syncros DH
XO
Mavic schwarz, Speichen & Nippel silber, Naben rot lackiert (Syncros, Hügi)
mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig den Originalen
XO
k.A. schwarz glänzend oder rot läckiert
Race Face LP rot gelackt
Flite rot



Labelfeti schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> möchte mein neues Projekt starten und brauche dazu noch Teile und somit gleichzeitig Anregungen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Labelfeti (15. Juli 2010)

So Lager sind bestellt! Es handelt sich um ein 98er Lobo! Baujahr 12/97
Verbaut ist eine Pace RC150 Carbon! Sehr guter Zustand! Überlege ob ich diese nicht auchd rinne lasse... Werde jetzt erstmal den Rahmen aufpolieren und säubern dann die Lager verbauen... Chris Kin in rot besorgen dann Federgabel warten und säubern und das schonmal zusammen bauen.... Dann fange ich an mti dem Rest!


----------



## Labelfeti (15. Juli 2010)

Hi, also Kurbeln werden definitv schwarz! habe auch schon an Race face forged in schwarz gedacht! Mal sehen Pedale werde ich rote V12 oder von NC17 dran machen.... Laufräder bin ich gerade an einem Satz mit Chris King Naben dran! Dieser wäre ab komplett schwarz! Denke werde dann noch beim Sattel auf rot/schwarz setzen und das wars dann auch mit roten akzenten denke ich.... Rest silber schwarz!!



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, wirkt wahrscheinlich öde, aber bei mir wäre es wohl so ähnlich:
> 
> Control Tech schwarz o. Syncros schwarz
> Control Tech rot o. Syncros DH
> ...


----------



## Labelfeti (15. Juli 2010)

So Leute weiter gehts.... Bin mir bei den Teilen schon fast komplett sicher. Sieht wie folgt aus. Wenn einer davonw as rumliegen hat bin noch auf der Suche!
Nur bei der Scheibenbremsanlage bin ich mir unsicher vor allem weil ich noch keinen Adapter hinten habe!
Felgesatz wird auf jedenfall was mit Chris King ISO vorne und hinten!
Wenn ihr hier Ratschläge habt immer her damit!
Sattelstütze nehme ich wohl ne Syncros denke ich! Muss später erstmal Maß nehmen! Vorbau weiss ich noch nicht ob Thomson Elite oder Azonic Equalizer.


Steuersatz: Chris King 1 1/8 in rot oder schwarz
Lenker: Azonic DH mit 4-5 cm Steigung und ungekürzt
Disc Adapter: Therapy Components
Kabelhalter: Hope oder vergleichbar (wenn die Kabel zu dick sind für die vorhandenen Ösen)
Shifter: Shimano XTR M952 9 Speed hinten oder vergleichbares
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR M960
Kurbeln: Adventure Components AC 
Kettenblatt: Adventure Components AC Holeshot ca. 42 Zähne
Pedale: DMR V12 in rot oder vergleichbare in rot!!!
Sattel: schwarz roten Downhill Sattel


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2010)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> So Leute weiter gehts.... Bin mir bei den Teilen schon fast komplett sicher. Sieht wie folgt aus. Wenn einer davonw as rumliegen hat bin noch auf der Suche!
> Nur bei der Scheibenbremsanlage bin ich mir unsicher vor allem weil ich noch keinen Adapter hinten habe!
> Felgesatz wird auf jedenfall was mit Chris King ISO vorne und hinten!
> Wenn ihr hier Ratschläge habt immer her damit!
> ...



warum kein 950er Schaltwerk, passend zum Shifter?


----------



## Labelfeti (15. Juli 2010)

sorry sollte auch 950 heissen my fault... hast du eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (15. Juli 2010)

habe neues XTR im Karton,aber ob das nun 950 oder 951/952er müßte ich erst nachsehen.


----------



## Labelfeti (15. Juli 2010)

schau mal und geb mir bescheid samt preisvorstellung


----------



## Labelfeti (17. Juli 2010)

Leute ein 135er Laufrad bekomme ich hinten verbaut beim Lobo oder? Es geht um ein Chris King ISO DIsc LRS.
Habe mit Bremsscheibene tc noch nicht viel am Hut gehabt... Fahre nur 2 Zaskars. Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt bevor ich Mist kaufe.

Danke


----------



## B4sT1 (17. Oktober 2010)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erster zaghafter Zusammenbau der STS-Variante. Da fehlt noch etliches (Steuersatz, Kurbeln, Schalthebel, Bremsen, etc. ...), aber ich wollte die neuen HED-Laufräder mal am Bike sehen:



Kann mir vllt einer sagen was man heute ca. für so einen Laufradsatz zahlt bzw was der Wert ist?
Habe ein Angebot für so ein Laufradsatz der ~100km runter hat und dann eingelagert wurde.
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar!

MfG B4sT1


----------



## jopo (17. Oktober 2010)

So viel Geld könnte mir keiner geben, dass ich ein Lobo mit den Rädern verschandeln würde. OK, wenn GT-Man die schon rumliegen hat. Aber extra kaufen .......
Ein Lobo ist doch nach heutigen Maßstäben kein DH-Bike mehr. Schau dir mal den filigranen Rahmen an und dann diese Räder dazu. Ich finde ja schon normale schwarze Felgen inclusive der Reifen zu fett, darum hatte ich meine Felgenflanken blankgeschliffen, jetzt genauso am Prophet. 
Den Effekt mit den hellen und dunklen Felgen kannst Du hier sehr schön sehen.


----------



## B4sT1 (17. Oktober 2010)

OK, ob´s schön is oder nich is Ansichtssache...zum Glück! 
Ne Ahnung was zur Zeit der Kurs für die Teile sind weisst du auch nich, oder? 
Ick will nich zuviel dafür zahlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (21. Oktober 2010)

kommt darauf an was fÃ¼r naben verbaut sind.neu waren die dinger (96/97 ?)als satz bei ca.800â¬ meiner erinnerung nach.aber jetzt?4/5 00 kann schon sein.neue carbon dt swiss ca.1500â¬ mal zum vergleich.


----------



## jopo (4. November 2010)

Hi Leute, mein Avatar-Bild zeigt ja immer noch einen Lobo-Dämpfer, obwohl der Rahmen seit Jahren ein Kellerdasein fristete. 
Und in meinem Avatar stand auch immer: "Und irgendwann wieder ....."

Hier noch mal zur Erinnerung ein Foto, Stand 2007:






"Und Irgendwann wieder" beginnt JETZT!

Vorab: Es wird ein reines Show-Bike! Mit dem 2007er Aufbau bin ich ja richtige Touren in den Alpen gefahren, dafür habe ich jetzt mein CD-Prophet. Der 2011er Wolf wird nur für den Stadtverkehr zugelassen. Citywolf sozusagen.

Was von 2007 bleibt ist die Rohloff. Erst wollte ich aus verschiedenen Gründen die neue 11Gang Alfine einbauen, die liegt schon beim Händler, aber da habe ich noch mal rechtzeitig die Kurve gekriegt. So wird das Bike wieder Schimpano-frei!
Syncros-Stütze und -Vorbau und die Roox-FRD-Kurbeln bleiben natürlich auch.

Neu gegenüber damals ist die Gabel, eine Shiver SC. Sie ist auch wieder USD, aber etwas filigraner als die Flame. Das war mir wichtig, denn der Rahmen ist ja garnicht so fett wie manche Leute meinen und dann die wuchtigsten Parts dranmontieren. 
Neu ist auch der Sattel, ein Selle Italia Century 100th anniversary mit poliertem Alugestell und roter Schale. Danach habe ich lange suchen müssen.
Neu werden auch die Bremsen, kommen wohl diesmal Hope Mono Mini mit 180/160 rein, die habe ich noch nicht.
Neu werden aber vor allem die Laufräder in 24" mit polierten Sun SingleTrack-Felgen. Ich denke/hoffe, dass 24" dem Bike nicht schlecht steht. Ein Problem gibt es dabei, im Hinterbau kommt der Reifen ausgerechnet an die engste Stelle der unteren Schwinge. Ich wollte 2.4er Racing Ralph verwenden, die passen da nicht rein. Also werde ich erstmal 2.25er Reifen versuchen.
Wenn es garnicht passt oder ausschaut, kommen wieder 26" Felgen rein.
Und statt der Titan-Feder kommt wohl wieder eine rote Feder rein (extra für Rafa ).

Ich würde diesmal auch gern ein paar (rote oder silberne) Sticker dranmachen, zum Beipiel am Steurerrohr, habe aber nichts. Wer da was passendes für mich hat, bitte E-mail (PN hab ich abgestellt). Eine silberne Beschriftung an den Stitzstreben wäre vielleicht auch gut. Müsste mann sich mal einen schönen Text einfallen lassen.

Aktueller Montage-Stand ist so:





Anvisierter Rollout-Termin ist April 2011.

Sorry für das schlechte Pic, das nächste wird bei Tageslicht gemacht.


----------



## Al-Capone (4. November 2010)

Hallo Jörg,
Fein Fein!
Bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.
Mach aber bloß 26er Räder rein,sieht ja sonst aus wie ein Kinderrad 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Al-Capone (6. November 2010)

Hallo,
habe gestern ein Paket von Jopo erhalten 
Was war drin?











Der fertige Hinterbau Lobo für Scheibenbremse!Nochmals VIELEN DANK an dieser Stelle an Jörg für die Top Arbeit!

Später dann mehr...

Gruß Patrick


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. November 2010)

Ich find die Version mit den Schutzblech wesentlich schlimmer als mir den HED Felgen.
Und einen Downhiller als Stadtrad zu verwenden ist Prollig.


----------



## jopo (6. November 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich find die Version mit den Schutzblech wesentlich schlimmer als mir den HED Felgen.
> Und einen Downhiller als Stadtrad zu verwenden ist Prollig.


 
Wer ein 1998er Bike, das sich schon vom Anschauen zerlegt, jetzt noch als Downhiller bezeichnet .... Mein Rahmen war schon mal gebrochen, hatte ich doch geschrieben. Einfach mal lesen. 
Und das Schutzblech ist eine Alternative zum jährlichen Lager- und Dämpfertausch wegen ausgeschlagenem Hinterbau. Hatte sich 1997 schon sehr bewährt. Ob ich es jetzt noch brauche, ist eine andere Frage.
Ich habe es 1997 schon geschrieben und schreibe es für Dich nochmal: Nach heutigen Massstäben taugt der Rahmen von der Stabilität her maximal für leichtes Enduro. Aber für Bergauf passt die Geo nicht.
Der Rahmen ist einfach schön, sonst garnichts! Das Beste ist, ihn sauber geputzt ins Wohnzimmer zu hängen. Aber da hängt ja schon einer, nagelneu. Also werde ich mit diesem Fahren. Aber bestimmt kein DH! Und mit einem für DH aufgemotzten Lobo durch die Stadt radeln oder um den Chiemsee wäre auch doof, oder?

Frag mal Tiensy, warum er sein als DH aufgebautes Lobo abgespeckt hat (Laufräder, Bremsen, etc.)


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. November 2010)

Ich brauch da niemanden zu fragen warum er was macht, ist seine Sache. 
Aber wer hier etwas veröffentlicht sollte sich bewußt sein das es auch andere Meinungen gibt. Und für mich ist das Lobo ein Downhiller, allein schon wegen der Geometrie. Das es nach heutigen Standart nicht mehr mithalten kann liegt vielleicht auch daran, das mit den heutigen Räder fast jeder schnell den Berg runter kommt.
Es gibt Menschen die sind mit einen Starrbike aus den 80zigern schneller im Downhill(verblockt) als andere mit neuen Material.


----------



## jopo (6. November 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die sind mit einen Starrbike aus den 80zigern schneller im Downhill(verblockt) als andere mit neuen Material.


Darum geht es doch überhaupt nicht.



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich brauch da niemanden zu fragen warum er was macht, ist seine Sache.


 
Da hast Recht, soll jeder machen wie er will. Wichtig ist, dass er zum Schluss zufrieden ist mit dem Ergebnis.

Weisst Du eigentlich, wie viele Leute hier begonnen haben, ein Lobo aufzubauen, mit teilweise extremen Parts, und dann auf halbem Weg das Ganze aufgegeben und weiterverkauft haben, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass sich mit dem Ergebnis nichts, aber auch garnichts anfangen lässt ausser es in den Keller stellen und Licht aus. Das schreibt dann keiner, das erfährt man nur, wenn wieder ein Neuer auftaucht und schreibt, den Rahmen hat er von dem .... Oft erfahre ich es auch nur in E-mails. Das geht wie ein Karussell, die wenigsten Rahmen haben einen festen Besitzer, jeder darf mal mitspielen.

Für mich ist erstens wichtig, dass ich den schönen Rahmen mit den Parts nicht zukleistere, so dass man fast nichts mehr davon sieht.
Und zweitens, dass ich das Bike nach dem Aufbau auch fahren kann. Drittens wichtig ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch noch, dass sich die Leute in der City die Halswirbel verrenken beim Schauen.

Überhaupt nicht wichtig ist mir, dass ich ein Lobo nach irgendwelchen krausen Regeln aufbaue. So wie dies hier, nahe am Original 
Achja, Schutzblech. Vorne darf mann ja. GT hatte sogar ein eigenes gemacht dafür. Da hätte ich auch ein Pic, aber dann muss ich den anderen Smiley nehmen.








Manche alten Häuser muss man entkernen und neu gestalten, damit sie bewohnbar bleiben.


----------



## Mr.GT (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir ein runter gekommenes GT LOBO 1000 gekauft (Fotos folgen)und benötige dringend eine neue Umlenkwippe.


----------



## Janikulus (11. Dezember 2010)

Hinterbau:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lobo-Rear-Swi...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item19c18749f8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.GT (12. August 2011)

Endlich fertig!


----------



## cyclery.de (12. August 2011)

Mr.GT schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!



Und eine Kefü kommt nicht ran?
Optisch eine recht gute Zusammenstellung (Schoner für die Dorado unbedingt ranmachen!), auch wenn mir der Aufbau nicht 100%ig konsistet erscheint. Was willst Du damit fahren?


----------



## Mr.GT (12. August 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Und eine Kefü kommt nicht ran?
> Optisch eine recht gute Zusammenstellung (Schoner für die Dorado unbedingt ranmachen!), auch wenn mir der Aufbau nicht 100%ig konsistet erscheint. Was willst Du damit fahren?


 
Danke fürs Feedback!

Erstmal ein paar Einsätze auf unseren umliegenden Hausstrecken, dann sehen wir weiter!

Ein paar Details zum Aufbau 

Thomson Stütze
Sixpack Vorbau
Syncros Lenker
Hope Vorbau
polierte XTR Kurbel
X0 Trigger
X9 Schaltwerk
Louise FR Bremse
Gabel und Rahmenbedingt 203mm/160mm

gerade im Hinterbau steckt viel (polier) arbeit, neue Lager, neue Achsen, usw.


----------



## SpeedyR (28. August 2011)

Mr.GT schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback!
> 
> 
> gerade im Hinterbau steckt viel (polier) arbeit, neue Lager, neue Achsen, usw.



WO ist die Polierarbeit?

DAS ist Polierarbeit (wenn auch jede ausfahrt weh tut) 





















Ne,im ernst treibs ned soweit wie ich.Wenn sich die Haut von den Fingern löst gehts zu weit,da tut wie besagt jede Ausfahrt doppelt weh...

Grüße aus Shanghai

Rafael


----------



## GT_Veredler (26. September 2011)

.


----------



## Tucana (14. März 2014)

Sollte hoffentlich next week eintrudeln:


----------



## Mr.GT (15. März 2014)

Schick! Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist es auch im Originalzustand, somit bitte nicht modernisieren  Hoffe die Rahmengröße ist ausreichend, sieht nach S aus, oder? Ich wüsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß damit! Stehe bei Fragen gerne zur Verfügung!


----------



## Tucana (22. März 2014)

Sattelstütze, Pedale und Kettenführung sind nicht 100% original. 

Es kam am Donnerstag an, ich habe mich schon ans Zerlegen gemacht.
Angefangen wurde mit der hintered Nabe, Freilauf geputzt, Dichtungen
gereinigt und neues Öl appliziert.


----------



## Christian1984 (28. Januar 2015)

Grüße euch alle
Bin auf der Suche nach einem GT  Lobo Rahmen oder komplettbike
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 185298 (20. März 2018)

Verkauft jemand ein GT STS Lobo Rahmen in 18Zoll? Grüße Oiver


----------



## Deleted 185298 (20. März 2018)

Hallo ich suche einen GT STS Lobo Rahmen in 18Zoll der zum Verkauf steht?


----------



## esp262 (21. März 2018)

ich schau oft bei keinanzeigen oder ebay. 
letzte den ich gesehen habe, schon jahr her und war grösse S, das hat mich abgehalten 
ich will aber auch noch so ein teil in meiner sammlung haben


----------



## Deleted 185298 (21. März 2018)

ja, das Teil ist schon ansprechend! :0)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. März 2018)

@esp262 und @ollifoxy:

Wieviel wollt ihr denn investieren? Hier steht noch ein Thermoplast Lobo in M, dass allerdings nur mit der sehr guten RS 151 verkauft wird..und nur bei entsprechenden Angeboten..

GT DH Naben vorne und hinten hätte ich auch noch...

VG
peru



esp262 schrieb:


> ich schau oft bei keinanzeigen oder ebay.
> letzte den ich gesehen habe, schon jahr her und war grösse S, das hat mich abgehalten
> ich will aber auch noch so ein teil in meiner sammlung haben





ollifoxy schrieb:


> ja, das Teil ist schon ansprechend! :0)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. März 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> @esp262 und @ollifoxy:
> 
> Wieviel wollt ihr denn investieren? Hier steht noch ein Thermoplast Lobo in M, dass allerdings nur mit der sehr guten RS 151 verkauft wird..und nur bei entsprechenden Angeboten..
> 
> ...


Da hätte ich hrgerein Bild von.
Ich suche ein Lobo in L (groste Größe) wenn sowas überhaupt noch zum Verkauf steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (26. März 2018)

Willst wahrscheinlich haufen kohle sehen 
mir hätte das in alu auch gereicht dann langsam aufbauen
Das S hatte glaub ich 250 gekostet. war aber auch alu. das hätte ich auch für ausgegeben




peru73 schrieb:


> @esp262 und @ollifoxy:
> 
> Wieviel wollt ihr denn investieren? Hier steht noch ein Thermoplast Lobo in M, dass allerdings nur mit der sehr guten RS 151 verkauft wird..und nur bei entsprechenden Angeboten..
> 
> ...


----------



## moitrich (18. Oktober 2020)

Vorhin abgeholt.
Damit ist mein Jugendtraum durch eine glückliche Wendung erfüllt worden.
98er M in NOS.
Wird als Enduro aufgebaut mit Siver SC, XTR 1x11, King, Hope und Race Face Diabolus Teilen.
Meine Frau war wenig begeistert ;-)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Oktober 2020)

Herrlich! Das STS als DH oder Lobo ist ebenso MEIN Jugendtraum. Aber in L nicht zu bekommen


----------



## Mr.GT (19. Oktober 2020)

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## BILLFISH (26. September 2021)

Hi Peru, is das lobo nich da?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. September 2021)

GT-Verkaufs-Thread
					

alles weg




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

